# Over 40's Current Cyclers - Part 4



## Mish3434

NEW HOME LADIES!  

*Please take a moment to review the Site Guidelines, particularly with regards to pregnancy and parenting* chat: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Babydust to all on their journey's, praying you are all successful and when you are here is the link for the over 40's PAPAI area:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Love and babydust to you all

Shelley xx


----------



## urbangirl

Kittykins, that's such fantastic news!  Congrats ^dancing spot    WOW!!!!
Lots of embryos that look like a really poor grade in the petri dish somehow magically transform into beautiful babies so I reckon those grade C cells liked being back where they belong and are busy making a huge growth spurt.  I don't knwo how you could wait for the beta, I would find it impossible, but       for the next week that everything proceeds as it should.

WHitvi (sorry if I spelt wrong), was it you who asked about SHBG?  It's sex hormone binding globulin but what it does, and why it's important re the DHEA thing is something I looked up yonks ago and can't remember!!!
Hi to everyone else


----------



## empedia

Hope everyone's doing well, I've just been to hypnotherapy and feel very calm and happy, he was great, worked in all the stuff I needed and did me a tape of the session too. Phew!


----------



## LINDY15

Hi ladies hope all is well with you all, this is a yay boo story which hopefully ends up as a big fat yay!
I have been away for a while because when we were all set to go ahead with ivf cycle #5. YAY. they discovered a cyst, devastated. BOO.  then in december it disappeared YAY.but as we already made plans to go home christmas for 2 weeks and clinics being closed etc we didnt do a cycle then BOO.
Roll on the new yr for another antral follicle scan YAY. *^%#* the cyst is back BOO.
Aspiration done a few days later to drain the cyst and stimulation started YAY.
It was started a little too late And so only 3 eggs look primed for collection BOO.
It was considered a natural cycle with support because it took ver low dosages of stiumlation drugs so its like my body decided on the best ones YAY ??.? (thats what they told me)
And the rest really is upto the gods BOO..

We are now faced with a decision... I take the pregnyl/hcg shot tonight and we take a chance on these 3
Or cancel the cycle and be ready for nex mth.
For any experienced egg collectees out there, 3 seems very low right?
In my past cycles i have had upto 23 collected but i also understand thats with alot of stimulation for at least a week. And we Have been told the usual its quality not quantity blah de blah blah but right now when we are used to high numbers its hard not to be disappointed. I know there are ladies out there who have less to collect so pls forgive if i come across as insensitive, everyone i guess has different expectatins especially when you go through this multiple times.
Anyone have Yay happy ending stories??
DH and i are very confused and going   
Thanks much,
Lindy x
Lindy
I also have been told


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi girls,

I've missed a few days and am totally behind now! We are now on part 4 as well right? Does part 3 just stop?

*Ipomee*.... my consultant only prescribes aspirin for people that have suffered a few miscarriages (to thin the blood and help implantation), not for NK cells problems. Same with Clexane. I've never, ever been pregnant let alone had a miscarriage so I don't think the aspirin is for me. I put the DHEA website on here quite a few pages back... not sure i can find it now. It was a website called LifeExtension... I was told to try 25mg 3 times a day... sublingual form only (dissolve under the tongue)

*Urbangirl*.... I think I must have been auto-corrected from 'soda' to 'sofa' hun!! As in the special soda water they makes at The Langham hotel tastes like a gin and tonic. haha. Did it click in the middle of night?!

Hello to *Karen71* (what a wonderful sister!....is your sis doing the stim drugs now?) and *SueQiwi* (so sorry to hear your previous history ...best of luck for your last try... hopefully I start my stims next week, depending on first scan and no cysts... so we'll be cycle buddies!)

*Bannyb*.... congrats on that amazing heartbeat you saw. You must be over the moon!

*Kittykins*... woooweeeee! Sounds like you are pg hun... after all that worry about your sub-standard embryos! Seems to me one of them at least was top notch. So pleased for you.... rest up if you can and keep us in touch with subsequent tests.

*Whitv**i*.. how long until you can test hun?

Hi *Liz.*.. how are you doing this week. A little brighter? Are the injections proving difficult? Maybe ask DP to do them?

*Fififi*... hiya honey... how are you doing?

*AFM.*.. still on the progesterone until Friday then wait for AF... first scan after that. Praying there are no cysts and I can start my stims next week.

KLS XXXX


----------



## empedia

*Kirsty* looks like we will be cycle buddies close enough too, I am scanning tomorrow, have had AF carrying on and on with spotting, hope my lining is thin! Thanks for asking after me, I have had more injection mares but today's was OK and I had lovely hypnotherapy today, he was so good, worked in all I asked him to say and already I am getting visualistaions popping into my head of each procedure going well and calmly, so it's started to work already. Taped the session so I can listen to it again and again. Saving DP up to help with the pessaries (which I am also feeling better about now having a) looked at them and b) realised you just have to shove 'em in, as long as it's nearish your womb you're OK, right?

Back to work for a bit now. Hope all are OK, calm, happy, keeping sane!


----------



## karen71

Thanks Sue, my sister is 36. Is egg collection worse than when they are put back in, because I thought I heard putting them in was painful..
Thanks bannyb and kittykins  
Thanks kirsty, no she's not doing them yet, we've got to wait for her af, which will hopefully be in the next few days. Then she's got to go for a scan a few days after.
Congratulations to all who have had good news, and I hope everyone else is doing ok.
Atm, I'm ok, still doing injections and taking tablets. Few bruises and rashes on legs but I expect that.


----------



## empedia

*Karen* from what I've seen on here and the other cycle buddy boards

EC is done under sedation or anaesthetic / ET is done without
EC is more invasive and people get a bit more discomfort afterwards / ET is quick and no one has reported pain that I've seen

Hope that helps. I haven't been that far yet!


----------



## karen71

Thanks empedia, yes that helps alot thanks. Sometimes I think you get better information from places like this, from other people who are going through or been through the same things. Thanks for your help


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning all,

*Liz*... That's great! Your AF lasts a long time doesn't it? Good luck for your scan tomorrow. That sounds fab with the hypnotherapy... what a brilliant idea. My clinic advised me to insert the pessaries rectally because they stay in better! The muscles are stronger. They just dissolve and get absorbed through the vaginal wall I think? I found the other way more messy and got in the way of 'other stuff'!

*Karen*.... egg collection is more invasive as they put a needle through the vaginal wall to reach the ovaries. Most people are sedated throughout though and don't remember a thing.. so your sister doesn't need to worry about it. The egg transfer is painless.. a really thin catheter that I didn't feel at all. I have a hit the ceiling having coils fitted in the past and I was fine!

xxx


----------



## empedia

Thanks Kristy all done; lining fine, follicles present, no cysts, had Manipur training and first injection. Have joined the stimming club!


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Liz*.... woohoo!! All good then. Great stuff. How many follicles? Do you feel better now you have got going with it all? Feels a bit more real now?


----------



## empedia

Ugh, was on the bus home on my phone - MENOPUR.

Don't know how many follicles as it was just small ones all ready and waiting to go, just as they should be (apparently). No cysts or anything. Amazing. Yes, I was fully prepared to be told it wasn't working, I had somehow just got the menopause in some magical way, or my womb had disappeared. So it does feel more real. Well I've checked who's available to drive me home after my EC in case I make some Es to C now!!

I did the first injection there on the Menopur, horrible doing it in front of her, but I did my mantra and it was fine. Phew!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## karen71

Thanks for that *Kirsty* . Thats helped me alot.
Glad to hear things are moving forward for you *empedia* .


----------



## SueQiwi

*Empedia*~I think we are exactly synced up with our cycles! I have just done my first stims injection too. I am hoping for a good response this time--I've had a cycle canceled before because I only grew one follie! I never get very many--four tops. Hopefully you will have tons of follicles and eggs!

*Karen*~The egg collection seems the worst to me as you are sedated, but you still know what's happening down there! There is also the drama of finding out if there are eggs in all your follies--sometimes they can be empty. And I have had some painful collections too--but some were not that bad. You are a bit sore afterwards too. But the embryo replacement is much nicer. Does not hurt at all! And you feel so excited and hopeful when you know the embryo is placed properly--they usually set up a monitor so you can see!
I'm glad your sister is so young--you have a really good shot with 36 year-old eggs.

*Kristy*~Thanks for the welcome. Sounds like you will be stimming soon too!

*
Lindy*~3 sounds pretty good to me--but I never have many--the most I've gotten is 4. They cancelled me once when I only had one follicle. But it sounds like you are used to producing many more--23 is fantastic! When they cancelled me, we still did the trigger shot and had timed intercourse. It was called "ovulation induction"! Maybe you could do that in case you want to stim again and try for more follies next time? It certainly is a lot cheaper to skip egg collection and transfer.

*Banny*~How are you feeling? Any pregnancy symptoms yet?

*Kitty*~It sure sound like you are pregnant! The embryo quality does not determine the success of a cycle--so I am sure you've got a bean in there!

*AFM*~Today is day 2 of stims. I am feeling anxious. Hoping for tons of follies--but gotta be realistic--I am 43 afterall. I am going to accupuncture at lunchtime today.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *SueQiwi*.... I'm surprised you knew what was going on during E/C ! I don't remember a thing and they gave me enough sedative to almost be like a general anethestic for 20 mins. I wasn't awake enough to feel any pain and just felt a bit sore afterwards. Maybe ask for more sedative next time if you've had painful collections? It can't be very pleasant for you.

xxx


----------



## karen71

Thanks SueQiwi, for your reply. I also hope the fact that my sister had a baby just over a year ago, will help. How are things going for you? Is the accupucture helping you? I've heard some good things about it. How did you find out who to go to?


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies, I think I am about the same stage as a couple of you,  I had baseline scan on weds on started stims on Thursday.  This is my 3rd ivf, 2nd with serum in athens so am just hoping snow doesn't mess up my plans on Thursday when I fly over.
Good luck to all of us xx


----------



## Polarbear72

Hi ladies, forgive me if this is in the wrong place but there a lot of knowledgable people that read this thread!

I got my first ever positive result on an OPK on day 17 of my cycle. Now, the last cycle was 31 days but sometimes they are day 28/29. I am just wondering if it would be worthwhile buying some progesterone cream? We have delayed our first IVF cycle (baseline early March) as I wanted to clear my system of caffeine, wine and get enough DHEA into my system. I am stoked to get a positive OPK but it's now throwing up other questions.

I have had the 21 day blood test twice. One cycle I didn't ovulate and the 2nd I did. I don't take my temperature as I drive myself nuts enough as it is.

Thanks all.


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls can i join? I am 44 and am on day 7 of stimms, have also started the ovulation stopper today.  Next Follicle scan on Tues then EC should be Thurs or Friday


----------



## karen71

Got my 2nd scan tommorow, feeling more nervous now, been trying to keep calm etc. and trying not to think about it to much, but every so often remember and feel sick. Each day is a new step but tommorow is another big one! Hope everyone else doing ok


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Karen* Good Luck with your scan today, I only had 2 follies on mine last week. Going for 2nd one tomorrow so everything crossed. Hope you get a good result, let us know


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

I hope the snow isn't causing too many problems.

*Karen71* .... good luck with your scan, let us now how you get on.

*Ronnie3007*...welcome and hope your scan goes well. Praying some more follis have popped up for you!

*Liz.*.. how are you getting on with your injections? When's the next scan?

*Sue*... are you feeling ok with your stims? You must have a scan coming up as well?

*JAH123*... hello, hopefully the snow will be nearly gone by Thurs and your flight will go to plan. How are you feeling?

*Polarbear*... hiya, the progesterone cream will help extend your cycle if the second part is short (a short luteal phase)..  anything shorter than 12 days is considered short, but I don't think the doctors are concerned unless it's shorter than 10 days. Your 31 day cycle is about right... the 28/29 day a tad on the short side. It should be 14 days between ovulation and AF starting. Don't bother with the temperature taking... it's so hit and miss and you will drive yourself crazy with it!

*AFM*... waiting for AF to start so I can get booked in for base-line scan... the one time you WANT it to start and it doesn't... typical!

xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Sorry *LINDY15*.... I forgot to reply to you...

Wow, 23 in your past cycles is tons for someone over 40!! And I have to say it's very unusual. 3 is ok actually. A lot of ladies on here have just a few eggs (as few as 1 egg in some experiences!) and end up with a BFP so don't despair. It really is about quality over quantity. Just looking for that elusive 'good egg'. Did you decide to go for egg collection with the 3?

xxx


----------



## LINDY15

Evening ladies, glad to have the time to reply to all. Sorry i wasn't part of part 3 of the topic so wasn't sure where to start.

Good news on +ive results ! Woohoo!

Ronnie and karen hppe your scans go well and you come out beaming!

Liz, sue, and empedia hope the stimms and injections aren't having too many side effects, it's great isn't it in a way to be actively doing something to help you towards your hearts desire.

Jah123- I feel your pain on the weather front, am sure the snow will clear the way for your flight by thurs.
In the meantime is it worth contacting the clinic for an alternative plan, get stuff done on your own turf
Or finding out if it really bad if you delay things by 1 day.. May calm your mind if you find out other ways.

Kirstlovessushi - i had a nightmare with my cyst as you read but they aspirated and started the cycle soon after. Granted it was too late to stimm but that was because i was between 2 countries at the time and the delay was my own. Hope it works out for you this time...damn cysts

Afm- yes we went with the 3 embies, naturally supported cycle as in they did the job themselves because it was too late to stim, so gotta be happy with that.
Oh and my lining is beautiful  
This is our 4th clinic and the 2nd to congratulate me on my wombs's beauty 
Then if it's so beautiful how come embies just look..... Then walk on by !!!  

Ok gotta sign off, 2ww wait ensues, will keep an eye on your progress ladies. Hope it's all good news !
Lindy x


----------



## karen71

Thanks Kirsty and ronnie. Scan went ok  , lining is good, my sister has started her injections, to start getting her ready, she's having suprecur in the morning and menopur at night. She also had to have a scan today which went ok. 
Ronnie- hope your scan goes ok  
Kirsty- Hope af comes soon    I know the feeling of waiting for it, one month I was waiting it didn't even come! But I'm sure yours will  
Hope everyone else is doing ok...


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Lindy*....Good luck for the 2WW !!! How nice to be told you have a beautiful womb!! 

*Karen*... Glad scan went well ... for you and your sister. How is she getting on with the injections so far? The mixing process with the Menopur is a right pain.

*Liz*... how's your stimulation process going? Are you calmer about the injections with the hypnotherapy treatment?

*Ronnie*... let us know how your scan goes! 

*Sue*... hope you're doing ok. Had another scan yet?

*AFM*.... AF started last night so I'm booked in for my baseline scan tomorrow. Praying there are no cysts and I can start my injections 

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* Thank you . My AF actually arrived 2 days earlier this time so I was well chuffed. Good Luck with your scan tomorrow 

*Lindy* Good Luck with your 2ww!!!! Sending you lots of babydust and glue    

*Karen* Thank you . Good Luck with your tx  

*AFM* Well after driving for over an hour to get to my clinic in awful snow conditions I got there 5 mins late but in 1 piece, thanks to my winter tyres, but shaking cos I was so stressed and nervous. 2nd scan went well, no more follies could be seen but the smallest has now caught up with the other one and they are now at 15mm!! So all the pains and sitting with the hot water bottle was worth it . Egg collection is booked for 8:10 Friday, then hopefully if i get good news Saturday we will be back in on the Monday for transfer. Soooo nervous now as the most important part is coming up. Praying that even if we only get 2 eggs that they are good quality. Will be praying every night and lots of positive thinking.

Good Luck all those going for scans etc today


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Ronnie*.... your drive to the clinic sounds a nightmre. Poor you, glad you got there only a few minutes late anyhow. That's great you have the two decent sized ones! You must be pleased with that. Any more scans before EC on Friday? I've heard drinking milk can help the follicles... semi-skimmed. Worth a try?! I hope you get two lovely eggs from the follicles and it's quality over quantity in your case.

Thanks for the good luck message for tomorrow. xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello All,

Can I join you please? I think I'm a bit behind the rest of you lovely cyclers, I'm at the hospital tomorrow morning and hoping to start stims this week for our 2nd and sadly final attempt at IVF (we were advised at our age to just have one more go with my eggs).

Anyway, good luck to everyone, I love the support of everyone on this forum and it was such a help sharing the experience the last time.

Here we go again...


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *SmallPeanut*! Welcome..what a cute name!

You aren't behind me hun. I'm at the hospital tomorrow as well and hope to start stimming Wed/Thurs. So we'll be at the same stage.

I hope your last attempt is the lucky one.  

x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Kirsty!

SmallPeanut has been my nickname for years though my real name is Kirsty too (and I love sushi  great to hear that we can go through this thing together, it's always better when you can share the experience, especially as it can be a stressful/wonderful roller coaster journey, that's for sure  

Good luck at the hospital tomorrow, let's hope we ALL get lucky!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

What a coincidence!  Maybe this is a good omen for us both then.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* I am ok with only 2, it would have been nice to have found more today but hey cant have everything lol. As you say its now down to quality rather than quantity. So I expect there to be loads of action going on in the incubator Friday night . Dreading the phone call Saturday morning tho, I must be brave. I think there will be tears for either result ... happy/sad. Oh and thanks for the milk tip, I am not a great fan of milk it makes me feel sick if i have too much so will have to keep it in mind 

*Smallpeanut* Hello, Good luck with your tx  

*AFM* This evening I am covering up my roots again, to hide the regrowth. Oh i love being 44 lol. Hope you all have a lovely evening


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Ronnie*... I think whatever number we get we always wish it were a few more. C'est la vie. haha, funny about the 'action in the incubator' ... gives you a rest at home! The phone calls are the worst bit I find. You hold your breath waiting for the news about how many have fertilised. The embryologists I've had in the past are so nice, but you just feel like saying.. "cut the cr*p about the weather and tell me how many embryos I have!!!"

Up your cheese (low fat/soft) and yogurt consumption instead... it's all about the protein and calcium. Plus loads of water help keep the follicles nicely plumped up.. 2 litres a days. Warm hot water bottle helps as well.. although you must stop that after EC and ET as it can do more harm than good. Hot water bottles are only to used during the follicles development stage apparently. I didn't know this on my first IUI and clutched one to my tummy every flipping night!! Poor eggs/embryos were probably cooked to oblivion! You live and learn.

Oooh, you'll look 34 after those roots are all done! 

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* Thanks for all the advice. Yes that phone call is going to be a hard one, even more so if they dont speak any English pmsl. DH is at work Saturday so when we go in on Friday i am going to ask about any language probs lol. Am drinking loads of water due to feeling thirsty so must be a side affect to the drugs . Will def remember about the hot water bottle, I dont want to fry them. As for looking 34, maybe 40


----------



## SueQiwi

*Ronnie*~congrats on those two fine eggs. Im glad the other caught up in size and you dont have the dreaded "lead follicle"! Those phone calls are the absolute worst! I feel stressed already.

*SmallPeanut*~welcome to the group!

*KristySushi*~so glad Af showed up and you are ready to go!

*Lindy*~congrats on being PUPO. I sure hope this it for you. I've got my fingers crossed. Try to distract yourself so you dont obsess--reality TV works for me--stay away from Google!

*Karen*~so glad both you and your sisters scan were all good! Do you have any idea how many follies she has yet?

*AFM*~ I had my first scan today. I am pleased with that as I never get very many and I am so much older now than my last IVF. I have also been canceled due to no response--so this is good for me. I just hope there is an egg in each follie! I have had empties in the past and its such a dissppointment. I think Lindy is right--you always want MORE eggs!


----------



## SueQiwi

oops! I seem to have forgotten to mention I had *FOUR* follies this morning at the scan this morning.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sue* Great news on your 4 follies, lots of sitting with the hot water bottle to get lovely growth


----------



## Sushi Lover

Excellent news *SueQiwi*! Lots of water, protein, calcium and (warm) hot water bottles to look after those follis!

xx


----------



## karen71

Thanks everyone. .. Glad to hear you've got 4 SueQiwi, know we don't know how many  follies she's got yet, but she's got a scan on friday.
Hi Smallpeanut, hope your tx goes ok. sorry about your journey Ronnie, hope things go ok for you.  kirsty  hope your scan goes ok   .


----------



## Tiny21

Just bookmarking as may be joining you again!!


----------



## SueQiwi

Hiya Guys~ kinda freaking out as the Dr told me my E2 is not increasing as much as it should be. He is worried about follicle missfunction. Has this happened to any of you? Does it mean my eggs are bad if my E2 level is not going up very quickly? This has never happened to me before. I'm not sure what it means for my cycle? Will they cancel me?


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*SueQiwi.*.. your E2 (Estrogen) levels will increase as the follicles gain in size. A higher level of E2 indicates the follicles are close to maturity. I think the ratio is 200 E2 per mature follicle. I don't think it means your eggs are bad hun, just that the follicles aren't growing very quickly. He may up your drug dosage to compensate. How many days have you been stimming for now? I had one cycle cancelled after about 10 days of drugs because I didn't respond very well. I think it's still early days for you though. Hang in there.

Hi *Tiny21*.. Oooh, that's great!

*AFM*.... Baseline scan went well yesterday. No cysts at all!! I'm so pleased with that news as ALWAYS had cysts in the past and thought the DHEA might have aggrevated them. Doesn't seem that way. Started Gonal F last night... back next Tuesday for the next scan.

xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

SueQiwi, sorry I don't know about E2 levels unfortunately but good luck with the follies, as they always say, try to relax (impossible I know), keep warm, eat well and rest up, good luck  

Kirsty, I'm snapping at your heels, my initial scan was booked for yesterday morning as AF was due Mon/Tue and you can set a clock by it usually but typically it hadn't arrived by the time I got there yesterday morning, I literally have not been late in YEARS! It also turned out that no one had noticed but both mine and DH screening blood tests run out this week (I had no idea that they run out after a year), so they won't go ahead with treatment until we have them done again, not a massive problem but in taking the sample my vein collapsed mid blood test and there was blood everywhere, all over me, the nurse and the floor! So it's all going tickety boo so far  

So we've re-arranged initial scan for tomorrow morning and now doing something that I've never done before, praying for AF to arrive today! If not, then we're postponed to next week, think my body is rebelling as it knows I'm about to put it through an onslaught of drugs again  

Anyway, praying for AF and gearing up to get going in the next few days  

      for everyone xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *SmallPeanut*, Oh no, the blood test sounds hideous!! Isn't it typical when want AF to start it doesn't. I hope it comes soon so that you can begin. Yes, it's almost as if your body knows what's coming and is trying to shy away from it. Or psychologically your mind is telling your body to rebel...we all know it's not a pleasant process to go through and would rather not do it.... but that's a bit deep for a Thursday afternoon!

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Kirsty I was so pleased to hear that your scan went well and it's all clear, that's fantastic news!

Still awaiting the elusive AF...I think you're right though probably psychologically delaying it as I know what's on the horizon (and I promised myself I wouldn't stress so much this time   )


----------



## Ronnie3007

Good luck to everyone starting tx.  

Well EC tomorrow so very nervous but feeling positive to get over this next hurdle.

Sending everyone lots of luck


----------



## karen71

Hope everything goes ok for you SueQiwi, sorry I don't know E2 levels,but I will send you some    
Kirsty glad your scan was ok, I had a cyst the first time I had tx, so I'm glad to hear that you haven't got any this time,   good luck with the next scan. 

SmallPeanut hope af arrives soon, I thought it was just me who had that problem.lol. Yet if you wanted it to be late, it wouldn't be! sorry about your blood test, sounds very horrible to me  .
good luck  Ronnie, hope it goes ok tomorrow    
afm.. my sister is going for her scan tommorow, trying not to think about it to much! then I'm going for mine and she has another on monday. Wanted to ask has anybody had any pmt like symptoms? It's just today I've felt really bad with them.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Karen* Thank you  I had really bad pmt at the start of doing my stimms, is that what you are doing now?


----------



## karen71

well I'm on 21st day, but maybe its different for me, I'm taking elleste solo tablets now as well.


----------



## SmallPeanut

So lots going on for everyone tomorrow, good luck Karen and Ronnie, hope everything goes well.

Hope your E2 levels start doing what they're supposed to be doing SueQiwi and hope everything is good with you Kirsty.

By the way, never ever thought I'd hear myself say this but HUZZAH! AF is finally here so I'll be having my scan at 10am tomorrow )

Sorry for the brevity, I'm on my iPhone and my typing is painfully slow.

Good luck to everyone, hope whatever's happening tomorrow all goes brilliantly.


----------



## SueQiwi

*SmallPeanut*~ congrats on getting AF at last! Glad you are able to start now. All the waiting around does my head in!

*Karen*~ good luck with the scans for you and your sister. I hope she has tons of eggs!! She must be pretty fertile if she just had a baby not long ago. How cool if you both had little ones together?!

*Ronnie*~ good luck with egg collection tomorrow! I will be thinking of you.

*AFM*~ my E2 has sorted itself out and they are pleased with levels now. shew. I had never had that problem before--it seems there are just endless variable that can go wrong with IVF! The worries are endless! No wonder it is so hard to get pregnant. 
I am triggering tonight and egg collection on Sunday (prob Sat for most of you all--i am in New Zealand!) I feel scared--I just hope i get some good eggs--or just eggs! So scared of having empty follies or messed-up eggs. oh sheesh then gotta worry about fertilization! I've just got to go one day at a time. I forgot how dang stressful this is!!! You'd think at IVF #7 I'd know how to manage the fears and worries--but no not so. I feel like a basket case.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Ronnie*.... Best of luck for your egg collection today... let us know how it goes! 

*Karen*.... I was so relieved not to have any cysts that would delay my cycle... every single step is so important isn't it? Good luck for your Sis' scan today. Let us know what's going on with her follicles! Hope your scan is ok too. Any of the IVF drugs, whether you are stimming or not, are hormone-related/based so it's not unusual you are having PMT symptoms. I don't know about the Elleste Solo tablets.. are they the pill? Poor you, not nice.

*SmallPeanut*... Hurrah, at last! Funny how you think you'd never be so pleased to see it!! Let us know how your scan goes... good luck.

*SueQiwi*... I didn't realise you are in NZ! Wow. Whereabouts? Is the fertility treatment good over there? That's great your estrogen has sorted itself out. Apparently every cycle is different and there are so many things that can happen that may not have happened before! It's a minefield. Good luck for your trigger injection and egg collection tomorrow/Sunday. How exciting! Just be happy with eggs hun, don't think too much about the quality. We all know past 40 this is a problem, so get your PMA hat on and concentrate on getting a few good quality ones... it only takes the one after all. I think it gets more stressful with the amount of IVF tries actually because you know what to expect and worry about it in advance. I still can't control my fears either, it's definitely not just you. Take care and ... let us know how many eggs you get! Praying hard for you 

*AFM*... getting on ok with my lovely Gonal F pen! So much easier than all the faffing around with mixing the Menopur or Fostimon!

xx


----------



## empedia

Hi ladies have been keeping away from the other forums as so many traumatic stories but this one seems more sensible and calm. I hope all are doing ok.

I have been stimming 8 days, first scan today. 9 follies one 18 one 15 some more 12 or 13 some 10s and some under 10s. Womb lining is lovely (they always,say that). No cysts etc.

mustn't compare myself to others on other forums who are much younger; does this seem ok for my age?
they want to scan on Mon and maybe ec weds but they want 3 at 15-17 and thec18 might go by then.

anyone know if eating gym protein bars ok?

thanks hope all are well

Liz x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hey *Liz*, how funny I just PM'd you to ask about your scan and this appeared! Spooky.

Wow, you go girl!! That's brilliant! The 18mm is your lead follicle and should be about 22mm before they trigger you. They grow 1-2mm per day. That means the others will have time to catch up. Another 3 days of stimming perhaps, then the trigger on Monday night? Sounds pretty damn perfect to me hun and better than ok for our age. You should have 4 big ones for EC, plus two smaller ones. I pray you get 6 eggs! Pat on the back for you 

Loads of protein is good for the follicles... so those bars are fine I think.

I agree, don't even read the forums for younger girls, there is no point in making a comparison with a 30 year old for example. Won't do you any good at all.

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Smallpeanut* Good luck with your scan tomorrow 

*Sue* I can imagine that it does not get any easier, however many times you go thro this process. I never imagined how emotional this would all be. You must all be so strong to keep going and so deserving to get a BFP. Keep positive that is what I am trying to do    

*Empedia* That is an excellent result!!!!!! I only had 2 follies. Good Luck. I also have to agree with Kirsty, we cannot and should not compare our bodies to those of the youngsters, unfortunately I am now having to accept that I am getting older and my body is not a good as it was 8 years ago when I fell for my DD.    

*AFM* Well EC was at 9 (8 gmt), when they connected me to the heart monitor my BP must have been up cos they all started reassuring me, such lovely staff at our Clinic. Given a local and woke up saying to them that I thought it was my dog Pongo waking me up pmsl . They must have thought what a Crazy Lady  . 2 eggs retrieved and are now partying in the incubator with DH's . Nervous wait now til tomorrow, call will be between 8 - 12. Lots of praying now I had pain coming from the front, bottom and top of my back. Given a suppository, which was horrible but got rid of the discomfort.

Now just chilling at home, tired after getting up at 5.30. Hope you all enjoy the rest of today


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hiya *Ronnie*... great to hear your news and that you got two lovely eggs! How great. You must be pleased with that. It only takes one and lots of girls get a BFP having 1 or 2 eggs. I now it's a boring statement... but quality over quantity! I pray your DH's swimmers get a wriggle on and fertilise those super eggs of yours ... DH's sperm are ok right? Then there should be no reason why they won't fertilize overnight. 

I hope you can relax a bit and enjoy the recovery time before the transfer. I'll pray for you as well that the call will bring good news for you tomorrow... I'll have one eye on the thread all day. Best of luck.

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* DH's spermies are good, we were told we only needed the std IVF. Hopefully with only 2 eggs there will be less for the sperms to fight over lol. So sending positive thoughts to my little tray in the incubator for successful fertilisation overnight. I will defo let you know. Thank you xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Liz/Empedia, 9 follies sounds great to me, plenty to work with there, good luck   

Well done Ronnie, fantastic news, sending loads of positive thoughts to your two lovely embies to do their best overnight, exciting stuff, bet you can't wait for that call in the morning      

Well I had my scan this morning and they saw 6 follies (it was 10 last time) but they're happy with that as there may be others there that are too small to see yet. So I start with the the Gonal F pen tomorrow morning 450 dosage and back for a scan next Wednesday to see if they're stimming and growing.

Must admit I'm much calmer this time, I know it's very early days but I've already told myself what will be will be and I know that this is my final chance but strangely I feel quite calm and excited, rather than stressed out of my head like I was last time, there's something to be said for knowing what's coming next, rather the the scary unexpected...though knowing me, there's plenty of time for me to start stressing, especially when the hormones kick in ;o)

How's it going Karen, Kirsty, hope all is good? 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Lomosso

Helloooooo,

So nice to find some people on this site who are over 38 as have felt down reading posts from younger ladies having problems but silently thinking that at least they have a while to try to sort things out - I know that might sound horrid but I am worried about my age.  So so so thankful to find other ladies at around my age.

I had EC yesterday and will have ET on Sunday or Tuesday.  Taking everything step by step and silently congratulating myself after every hurdle.

xx


----------



## Bluebubble

Hey Everyone,

Im a newbie having treatment in Norway, so glad to have found this place as its quiet now on the Norway thread.

This is my first time at IVF and Im now just waiting to start my sprays, looks like I'll be back at the clinic on the 8th March for my scan then EC etc.
I had my initial scan before Christmas and they only found 5 follies, 3 in one and two in the other, so there's hope. 

Theyve putt me on a short protocol (I think) new to all this termonology. Ive been prescribed Menopur 1200 but cant seem to find anyone else using this dosage, in fact I cant find anyone using Menopur at all so it kinda worries me that the clinic may be behind the tiems. Also, Can anyone guess why its such a high dose that theyve given me?

Anyway good to be here and am reading all your stories, hopefully to get to know you all.

xxx


----------



## karen71

SmallPeanut- glad af has come at last  . Glad to hear to got some follies, hope your next scans ok  

SueQiwi- yes it will be great if we had them a similar age, I would love that  . your right about the worries with IVF, there is always something isn't there? Hope your egg collection goes ok  

empedia- glad you got some follies, and hope your scan goes ok.  . 


Ronnie3007- I'm sending you some    for your eggs, hope you get some good news tomorrow  

Kirsty- Yes every step in this is deff important, it's like each day that goes by with no bad news is good, and you feel like your moving closer.Thanks for saying about the pmt symptoms, I never thought about that really, with them being hormone related, yes the estelle is tablets, have to take 2 in the morning and 2 at night.

Lomosso- Hi, yes this is a good place to be for us, I'm worried about my age to, it doesn't help because I don't feel over 40, so it doesn't feel right that I'm suddenly made to feel old in certain things. hope it goes ok for your ET  . I'm the same taking it all step by step, It's helping me cope at the moment.

AFM- My sister had her scan, she has got 12, all in her left ovary. We will both be going now monday for a scan. She's had to have some more blood tests but can't remember what for now.


----------



## SueQiwi

*Ronnie*~congrats on your two beautiful eggs!!! So glad there was a lovely egg in each follie. Such good news--the best result you could hope for. Now fingers crossed for fertilization!! Let us know.

*Smallpeanut*~6 is fantastic! Especially cause you are so early in the process and more could easily pop up once the Gonal F kicks in!!! I'm so envious of your calm--I feel like a nutcase.

*Kirsty*~Thanks for all the encoureagment. I hope your gonal F is kicking in and your follies are growing like crazy! Fertility Treatment in NZ is very conservative and there is only one clinic (different branches in diferent cities but all the same) so there is no competition. Soemtimes I feel like we are dragging behind the rest of the world. I will read about new treatments in USA and Uk but we dont get them here until years later! The most frustrating thing for me is that they will permit no more than 2 embryos to be implanted even in a woman my age!

*Empedia*~wow--9 follies is terrific!! You could give those young ladies a run for their money. I've never had that many--even when I was younger.

*Karen*~ 12 is FANTASTIC!! I think you have a really good chance. And you will probably get frosties too!

*Lomosso*~ welcome! How many eggs did you get? I hope you have tons and they are all fertilizing right now. I have my EC tomorrow.

*Bluebubble*~ welcome. I use Gonal-F and have used Puregon in the past but never Menopur. I hope it is all going well.

*AFM*~ I did the trigger shots last night--I do two because my eggs dont release so well. I kept thinking that these are the last two IVF injections I will ever do! (since this is my final attempt). I felt relieved at first--how many injections have I done over the years!?? It can't be good for a body. But then I started getting scared this attempt will not work and my hope will be gone.


----------



## karen71

Hi Bluebubble, just seen your post, I'm still not very good with all the names etc of things. I think my sisters taking menopur but I don't know what dose. I will ask her when I see her next. Sorry can't help any more though.

SueQiwi- Thanks for your reply, I'm glad 12 is good, wasn't sure because I never got that far myself and didn't want to worry to much. I'm sending you  , I know how your feeling, I don't know if we will get another chance at IVF, I try not to think about it, but it's hard not to sometimes isn't it?


----------



## urbangirl

HI Bluebubble, I think Menopur is still quite common, some clinics prefer to use Gonal because it's an artificially produced hormone so they feel more in control of the dose- it's exact, as supposed to Menopur which is natural FSH (I think i'm right in saying they're all some form of FSH, everyone, aren't they??!!) so the concentration can vary a tiny bit.  1,200 does sound high, I would ask your clinic why they are using that dose, maybe they are using a different measurement system or something? Or maybe that's just what they've found has worked well for their patients in the past.  I'm intrigued, let us know!

Just reading at the mo, really, as not txing right now, but Hi to everyone!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Hi girls I am also on the Jan/Feb buddy thread on here and we are going to set up a group page on **, which will be private to only us. This means we have to add each other first to be invited to the group page. If anyone is interested look me up

PM me for my ******** details

Thanks xxx Sending you all lots of love and thanks tonight     *


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. 
I'm out in athens having treatment at the mo and had egg collection today, I got 8 eggs so am pleased with that. Praying now that they all get jiggy tonight. 

Re the menopur i have never heard of anyone taking more than 300 so maybe it is worth checking with the clinic. 
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Lomosso

I thought I was on a very high dosage of all medicine including a pen and a half of the trigger injection, but trusting the clinic I am going with the flow. 

I had 7 eggs collected and 4 fertilised depending how they get on ET will be tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls, Welcome to all the newbies Good Luck on the start of your journeys    

*AFM*Well both of our lil eggies have fertilised and are doing well. ET will be Monday, Soooo excited and relieved


----------



## Bluebubble

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the welcome all!

I have checked my instructions on the menopur and although the prescription says 1200 that I need to order, I only have to take 375 a day so not so strong. Its just wierd as a lot of the chemist couldnt find Menopur 1200 to order, luckily Asda came up trumps!

Am also using Synarela spray before hand, has anyone suffered the dreaded mood swings using this?

xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello newbies, welcome aboard the roller coaster )

Oh Ronnie, that is absolutely brilliant news!!!! I bet you're over the moon, good luck for Monday, let's hope they're sticky little embies, well done!


----------



## SueQiwi

*Hiya Guys*~ I'm back from egg collection and they got three eggs. I wish there had been one in every follie--but alas I always seem to have an empty! Oh my goodness I just hope they all fertilize tonight. So scared of that call tomorrow.

*Ronnie*~ Congrats on 100% fertilization! That is just perfect. You are my inspiration.

*Lomossso*~ lucky number seven eggs! That is fabulous. I bet those four embies are super strong.

*Jah*~ Congrats on eight eggs! Terrific for us over 40s!! you must be so happy.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sue* Thank you that is a lovely thing to say. GREAT news on your 3 eggies, Lets hope your call is a good one today, please let us know xx    

*Bluebubble* Welcome and Good luck, sorry if i have already said this   

*SmallPeanut* Thank you, yes I am hopeful of at least 1 of them being sticky. I have found it helpful to visualise them sparkling in the dish so when they transfer over tomorrow i will be focussing on them attaching 

*Jah* WOW well done on those eggies, Good Luck for the next stage   

*Lomosso* Good Luck with your embies keep us posted    

*AFM* Sooooo excited about tomorrow for ET, cant come quick enough. Hope you are all having a great Sunday


----------



## LINDY15

Hi ladies,
There's a lot of collecting and stimming and transferring going on these days, all action!

*Ronnie* - good luck with the transfer of your 2 fab embryos tomorrow !

*Sue* - take it easy , waiting for the dreaded call is never easy but I'm sure you'll have great news !

*Jah* - 8 eggs collected that's brilliant ! Hope the metro strike isn't affecting you too much.
I was in Athens last week and really liked the city, apart from the graffiti and strikes !Monasteraki and psiri was my favourite area. So many cool restaurants around every corner of the little streets, and for the DH the James Joyce shows football, has free wifi, and serves decaf lattes  PM me if you want any info x

*Bluebubble* Welcome and Good luck, spray didn't give me headaches, maybe a headrush a little at first.

*SmallPeanut* - hope this cycle has started well for you !

*kirsty* - hope all the stimming is going well

*Liz* - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, sounds like you have alot to choose from, excellent !

*Karen* - good luck with your scan tomorrow hope all is well in there !

*Lomosso* - did you go for transfer today or are they going to blast stage ? 
best of luck anyhow

I really hope I haven't left anyone out, amazing when you leave the page for a few days and so many updates, hard to keep up !
For anyone else, hope your journey is going well.

*AFM* - I am trudging through the 2ww, D-day is Friday. The only stress I have at the moment(apart from the obvious) is explaining to my football team who are low in numbers why I cant play for them.. 
I told them there is something wrong with my knee, and that I am going for physio tomorrow but after that I really don't know what to tell them, because we have a game this weekend if the test is negative it's too late for me to join them anyhow,
and if it's positive it has to be a fairly solid injury and last (hopefully!) 8 more weeks.. 
Any advice or any nurses/physio/doctors out there who can give me a good lie so I can stop stressing. 
As I am going through the physical part of this, I gave my DH the job of making up all the stories but he doesn't understand that I need detail and thinks I will be ok being vague.. but as I am letting the side down literally the captain is asking me where in my knee does it hurt etc..I'm sure they would try and make me go in goal, in fact I am waiting for that suggestion. I also have to get out of supporting them this weekend as it's a flight away and just in case... if anyone can help me.. I have googled and googled&#8230;
It's hopefully a good stress and I get a +ive Friday..

Apologies in advance if you see a similar post from me on another topic.. 
Thanks so much,
Lindy x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Lindy* Thanks and Good Luck with you Test day being Friday ... I am sooo looking forward to being at that stage from tomorrow.  that we all get well deserved .

*AFM* Well have warned DH that he is going to have to spoil me for the next 2 days at least til he goes back to work on Wednesday, which includes walking the dog on his own. Also I dont know whether you are interested but I have started an ** Group page for us girls on the Jan/Feb cycle thread on here. As you are all at the same stage would you like to join aswell. If you do please inbox me on here and I will give you the link to my ** page so that you can send me a friend request. As the group is locked to secret I need to add you to my friends list to put you into the group. Would be great to be able to put faces to names


----------



## Lomosso

I'm going to blast stage so will have ET on Tuesday. Starting to see myself as a space rocket with all the mention of blasting and taking little cells on board hoping to keep them a safe and secure home till d-day!!!

Lindy - so impressed that you are in a football team- can you not tell the captain what is really happening?  I was making up loads of excuses at work and ended telling my boss the truth. She was really pleased we were trying this way and life is much less stressful now. 

Ronnie - I hope ET went well and I hope you are being spoilt rotten!

Good luck everyone else with your various stages, stay strong and give yourself a treat once you pass every little stage. This a big emotional thing we are going through so be good to yourselves. 

Xx


----------



## LINDY15

*Lomosso* - Telling the Captain ain't an option I'm afraid,that's the downside of not telling anyone what we're going through... we only have each other for support.. 
the upside is that I get to make friends on cyberspace like you gals !!!

*Ronnie* - Well done, that's fantastic that you get to blasto stage you must be thrilled !!!!!!

right I'm off googling again..


----------



## Polarbear72

Hi everyone, I keep checking in.  No news to tell yet as I am waiting for AF so I can then count the days to start taking the noresterone (SP!) but wanted to advise Lindy: just tell them you have a knee injury and have done issues going on which you can't discuss but they are going to have to trust you on it. That's what I would do


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks Polarbear, 
I'm going with the knee injury but 3 of them have had ACL related problems and had operations so they are all curious... and experts of course !
I have to be very well knowledged and steer clear of them until after the weekend anyhow and go from there pending the result.
Thank you !
x


----------



## Jammy J

Lindy15, hope the 2 ww passes quickly and you get the result you deserve on Friday. I'll keep everything crossed for you. Hope you manage to keep sane and keep coming up with the excuses for your captain.  

7 out of my 8 fertilised so I am praying its the lucky 7 for me. Xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jah* Excellent result


----------



## SueQiwi

*Hi guys*~ Im freaking out. The call was not good. All three eggs were mature, but one did not fertilize properly (3 strand dna) and one is faltering now. But there is one good one. I just feel ill that I am already down to one! I just feel so sad and am kicking myself for actually thinking this could work.


----------



## Lomosso

You're still in the game with a chance. Thinking positive thoughts for you


----------



## karen71

I'm abit behind today with everyone on here, so I hope I don't miss anybody out. 
Hi to all the newbies   I hope things are going ok for you.
Ronnie3007- Good luck for tomorrow    
Thanks LINDY15, hope you have some good news on friday, and you get sorted out what to say to your team. Thankfully I've not had that problem, good job because I'm not very good at telling lies.lol. 
Lomosso- good luck tuesday, hope it goes ok   
JAH123- good to hear you had 7, thats good news   
SueQiwi- sending lots of  , try not to think anything, and as Lomosso said you've still got a chance. I find if I don't think to positive and also don't think to negitive and try to keep a balance, until I've got to the next step. If that makes sense. Anyway hope it goes ok for you  
AFM- I'm trying not to think to much about tomorrow, me and my sister have our scans, so hoping it will be another step forward. Have to keep distracting myself though, and try to keep my mind busy!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sue* Try to stay positive, 1 is better than nothing. I really hope it hangs on in there for you    

*Karen* Good Luck with the scans tomorrow     Thanks


----------



## LINDY15

*Sue* sorry you have had disappointing news but as the girls say you're still in with a chance sending hugs and prayers your way 
 
xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Sue, please hang in there and don't give up. That one sounds like a little fighter so I'm sure he won't let you down. Thinking of you lots. Xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*SmallPeanut*... 6 follis is great! A few more will pop up with the drugs as well. So far so good. Glad you are calm and excited. I feel the same actually. Maybe that will all change when we go for egg collection!

*Lomsso*.....welcome, yes, it never helps reading the post from the younger girls. They normally respond better and have about 25 eggs for a start! I agree, time is on their side as well, so that's less stressful than for us. 7 eggs and 4 fertilising is great. Best of luck for your transfer. Getting blastocyst stage is fabulous!!

*Bluebubble*...welcome to you as well. We seem to have a few Skandi buddies on the site which is nice. Glad the puzzle of your 1200 Menopur was sorted and it's only 375 per day. That sounds better. For a start 1200 per day would cost you a fortune!! I didn't like the Synarel spray either... I felt very moody and emotional with it.

*Karen*.... wow, 12 follis for your sis is great. Good job she has one ovary that's a super-duper one! Good luck for your scans today. She's probably having blood tests to see what her estrogen levels are doing. As the eggs mature the level gets higher.

*SueQiwi.*.... One good embryo out of the 3 is a brilliant ratio. I hope this one is strong and thrives for you. When is transfer? Stay positive if you can.

*Urbangirl*... hiya, will you be joining us on here soon?

*JAH123.*... 8 eggs is brill hun, plus 7 fertilising.. woohoo! Well done. When is your transfer?

*Ronnie*... Hurrah, good news on your eggs. Good luck for your transfer today. Sorry I don't ** any more... it started to drive me mad with people telling you they are making tea/hanging out the washing etc. Plus that little Billy can count to 10!!

*Lindy15*.... my injections are going well thanks... next scan is tomorrow (Tues). The 2WW is the worst bit I find. I suppose a broken bone is the best excuse... bit extreme though  Can you explain that you have to have a gynae procedure to remove some cysts/fibroids and because of the possible bleeding afterwards you cannot strain your body and do much physical exercise? I think 'women's procedures' are always the best excuses and aren't too far from the truth so you don't worry about telling a white lie as much. Good luck for Friday 

*PolarBear.*... Hope AF starts soon so you can begin the process and join the rollercoaster ride!

*AFM.*.. second scan tomorrow... I hope the Gonal F is doing the trick!!

xxx


----------



## Lomosso

Oh my god!!! I have been told that tomorrow I have to put pessary up my bottom which sounds terrifying, I have never put anything up there before and the deed sounds horrendous. Sorry to sound a wimp but if anyone could bear to give me advice I would appreciate it. 

Xxx


----------



## empedia

Lomosso I have been panicking about these, too. Apparently not as bad as we fear. 

1. get the packet out and look at it. Not as big as you think.
2. they have a shape to them. Pointy end up and you apparently just pop 'em in and the muscles hold on to them
3. a friend said one leg up, foot on the loo or a step makes it easier. My nurse said lying down but mine will be front-ways (if I get there)

Can't be as bad as injections, right?? 

Good luck! You WILL do it. Think about all the horrible scans up your front end and injections and other oddities. This is a little pill that will pop up and absorb. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hahaha, sorry to laugh* Lomosso*.. your comment made me chuckle though.

It sounds worse on paper, but is relatively easy to do. Just relax and gently push. They are meant to go about an inch inside and dissolve pretty quickly so you can't feel it. Just do it the same as you would a vaginal pessary. It's more of less the same, apart from the obvious difference! You'll be fine. I reminded myself that a lot worse things would happen during labour if I got pregnant so the pessary was the least of my problems! I think with the whole fertility treatment process you have to leave your dignity at the door!

x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Well said* Liz*!

I just put mine in standing up. They slide in easily and the muscles grip onto it, so no fear of it falling out.

The things we discuss on here! 

x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello girls, it's been a busy weekend hasn't it!

*Sue*, please try not to stress too much, I know it sounds like a cliche but it really only does just take one and this liitle one could be the lucky one! Is your transfer today? Hoping it's a sticky little blighter    

*Polarbear*, hope AF arrives soon and you can get started 

*Karen*, 12 follies is absolutely brilliant news, good luck to you and your sister today with your scans, let us know how you get on   

*Kirsty*, good luck for tomorrow, hope the Gonal F has been doing it's job and they see loads of follies 

*Lindy*, you sound so calm through your 2 week wait, I found that the hardest bit of the process last time! If you haven't already told the football team then I agree with Kirsty, use a little bit of the truth, no one ever asks for more details when you say 'just routine women's stuff' especially if you don't offer any more info, that's what I use for work. Otherwise an achilles injury would be good as they can take ages to heal and there's no real treatment, just time for it to mend so it could be a good one to use. Huge luck for your test on Friday, let's hope it's a BFP! 

*Jah*, brilliant news on lucky 7, that's a lot of embies, are you going to blast stage?

*Ronnie*, all the best for today's transfer, I have everything crossed for you, rest up and look after those two little sticky embies   

*Bluebubble*, welcome to the party, let us know how your're getting on, good luck 

*Lomosso*, congratulations on going to blast stage, that's excellent and all the best for your transfer tomorrow    as for the dreaded suppositories, you do get used to them, my advice would be to make sure that you've been to the loo (otherwise you end up panicking about having to go and then losing the suppository in the process), then pointy end first push as far as is comfortable (about 3 or 4cms) and that way you don't feel that it's going to fall out all the time, in fact you can't feel it at all, good luck 

*Empedia/Liz*, are you having a scan today? Good luck, hope everything is going well, let us know how you get on 

*AFM*, 3rd day of Gonal F injections and my next scan is on Wednesday, still quite calm (despite bursting into tears this morning for no apparent reason, (would that be the drugs or am I going a bit bonkers already?) but just discovered that DH has been giving me a multi-vitamin every day for god knows how long and it says on the back 'Don't take if pregnant or trying to become pregnant', we really must start checking packaging more!  I'm eating an avocado every day, I don't know whether it's an old wives tale but I like them anyway, did I hear someone say I should be eating lots of protein too?

Anyway, good luck everyone, fingers firmly crossed for all us fabulous forties!


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, I had a chat with the clinic and 6 out of the 7 are doing really well, day 3 is tomorrow, we will have another chat in the morning and make a decision on whether to transfer tomoz or wait until Thursday for the blasts. I'm getting anxious and just want them all back with me now. 


Hope everyone else is hanging in there. Xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hey *SmallPeanut*, yes, it has been a busy chat this weekend actually,

I wonder if we are both feeling 'calm before the storm' ?! Eeeekkk.

Oh no, I really wouldn't have thought to check a multi-vit small print... what a nightmare. Switch to the Pregnacare Conception multi-vitamin by Viabiotics. They also do a Wellman Conception for hubby.

Probably me that said about loads of protein... it's good for the follicles... lots of water and milk too if you are ok drinking it? I quite like a glass of milk a day, but others can't stand it. All the liquid helps keep your follicles hydrated! Apparently they can dry out and become all shrivelled?!

xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Sorry* JAH.*.. our posts crossed over... great news. If you can wait until blasto it's got to be better as it means your embryos are really strong and you'll feel more confident in your 2WW. I can understand you want them back in you, but the success rate is higher for a 5 day transfer. Best of luck for either the 3dt or 5dt. BFPs happen all the time for both! How exciting for you!!

Will you have 3 embryos transferred back?


----------



## Jammy J

Kirsty, I might even go for 4 if I have the option. Greek law allows this so I want to maximise my chances as much as possible. Xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

I don't blame you.  I think I'd transfer four as well given the chance!  Keep us in touch hun.

xx


----------



## Lomosso

I love you all. Thank you so much for your worldly wisdom. 

I have to face the fact that to get pregnant this is what I need to do. If I message you in tears you will know it went wrong!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Haha, bless you *Lomosso*... it really isn't as bad as it sounds.. I promise. Could always ask DP/DH to do it for you?! I asked mine the first couple of times and he didn't seem to mind  Whatever floats your boat I suppose!


----------



## SmallPeanut

Ha! Lomosso you'll be absolutely fine, once you've done it once, it's really not that bad  

Jah, it's such good news that you have 6 doing well, blasts have a better % success rate though, 2 and 3 day transfers can both be successful too as the natural environment is the human body, go with what the embriologist thinks I'm sure they'll give good advice based on how the embies are developing.

Kirsty, yes it could be the calm before the storm but I'm determined this time to remain as calm and stress free as possible. Thanks for the heads up on milk and protein, I'm currently drinking a glass of skimmed milk, I had a boiled egg for lunch and I have decided to have steak for dinner...I've taken your advice very literally  

I've been taking Sanatogen 'Mother to Be' with Omega 3...wishful thinking if I ever heard it!!! Hopefully I'll be safe with that one and from now on I'm not putting anything in my mouth that my husband gives me! (so to speak


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Lomosso* Good Luck for tomorrow with your ET    

*Lindy* Good Luck for Friday, there has been another BFP on the Jan/Feb cycle buddy thread today, so things are looking up    

*Jah* Well done on your lovely embies, Good Luck with your ET    

*Suzie* Any more news? 

*Smallpeanut* What a way to put it lol xx

*Kirsty* I totally understand xx

*AFM* Thank you to everyone for the Good Luck wishes. Well we are now PUPO and have joined the 2ww club. Both eggs were transferred back, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell. The Dr was really pleased with their quality so it looks hopeful. So now I rest for a few days . Pongo my dalmation has just come and sat at my feet and put his paw on my knee whilst i was typing, I am wondering whether he can sense something. He is clever lol.

Hope you are all ok today


----------



## Jammy J

Well done Ronnie on being pupo. Try and relax as much as possible. Xx


----------



## empedia

And now my frets ... 

Scan today at 1, my 2nd follicle scan. 

1. I have had none of the symptoms of them growing that I was having - no pains, nothing. Fine bending down. Have been eating protein like mad, drinking and putting hot water bottle on but I just don't feel like anything is working any more. 

2. Blood pressure was raised on Fri at nurse chat about anaesthetic etc. She was fine and said I could do it at home. I did - still high. I suspect it's a combo of the stress of the process (plus our cat has been really ill, plus we had a leak in the house on Sun with all the mess and plumber visits you could wish for) and the thyroxine. I doubled my BP meds back up (I am allowed to do that per the doctor) and did get a bit of a lower result today, but of course so stressed, listening to tapes, all that, nothihng, just stressed. If I have high BP they will not do general anaes. They do not offer local at my clinic (a very busy big clinic, so we fit in with them, which is fine, but I can see how people with individual issues have problems with them). 

So I am expecting to come home at 2 having had it all cancelled. I'm actually pretty OK with that but DP is a mess. I will be relieved in many ways. I have not liked this process one little bit. 

But please send some calm thoughts my way ladies - and good luck to all of you on your journeys. 

Liz x


----------



## empedia

Oh weird, there's my panicky post I put up just after the one reassuring about pessaries. How very odd!

OK, I am done with my 2nd scan, have 5 follies ranging from 15, 17, 18, 20 and 20.5 with some 12s "bubbling under". I trigger tonight then NO MORE INJECTIONS, drug free day tomorrow and egg collection Wednesday morning. 

Really long scan this morning, no longer fear those pessaries if it can cope with that mauling around!!! 

I did have an issue with my blood pressure, I went into a bit of a state of shock after tears before scan then getting good results and was shaking, then it went dangerously high and i had to lie down for half an hour (making  my lunch VERY late). But then they have decided with the anaesthetist that I am to up my blood pressure meds and then it will all be OK. 

Glad all are doing well, good luck for all the next bits. 

Liz x


----------



## LINDY15

Liz you have had a stressful day. you poor thing. but the count is excellent and you can enjoy tomorrow drugfree and get all positive thoughts in check for the collection !

Ronnie, 1x8 cell and 1x 6 cell is excellent Welcome to the 2WW club !!!

Lindy xx


----------



## SueQiwi

*Ronnie*~ those embies sound fantastic! Congrats on being PUPO. I think you have a good shot. You have done wonders with only two eggs!

*Liz*~ I am so sorry about the blood pressure issues and the stress of it all. This is not an easy process--but you are doing fantastic and almost there.

*Karen*~ a DOZEN eggs! Well done. You've got to have a winner there.
*
Jah*~ six keepers is fantastic. Keep us posted on transfer.

*Lomosso*~good luck with the pessary! the crazy things we have to do!!!

*Kristy*~ I hope you have tons of follies to work with! Good luck at your scan.
*
Small Peanut*~ I'm glad you are calm and excited. Seems you are having a good response to stims. I expect there will be even more follies to come.

*Lindy*~ How is the 2ww so far? Stay off the Google!

*AFM*~ My one good embie is still going today. So I do have a chance--like you all said. Thank you so much for your support. I'm feeling rather discouraged and down. This process is brutal. I just hope it divides like crazy overnight. I am scheduled for my transfer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lomosso

OMG!! Details ladies..... Decided to try the pessary in privacy of own bathroom and after following your advice (drum roll please) got it in and for the last 5 minute it has not reappeared! Having washed my hands throughly I am now self congratulating myself by eating a kitkat. 

Xx


----------



## empedia

Well done *Lomosso* you go girl! I think the front end ones fall out much more easily to be honest - that's a powerful muscle you've got there. Hooray! And you're sore from EC at the moment, right, so it will all get easier!

Well done everyone else, I did look at this yesterday and thank you all for the kind thoughts. I had such a broken up day with my lunch so late that I ate tea late then did the trigger. Didn't go perfectly - I was really shaky and they did NOT train us properly - they had said autopen and somehow I thought once you pressed the button the stuff went down on its own. So sat there with the button pressed down and nothing happening. But had the presence of mind NOT to remove it, and realised you press down the whole top of the pen, quite hard. Did that and saw the plunger going down in the pen itself. Hooray. Held it in for 10 sec as they said with button pressed down still, then brought it out, button pressed down still and SQUIRT some came out of the needle argh! But the dose thing had gone down (it started at 0 then went 111111111111 250 and it got down to at least many 1s) and when I remembered what it looked like, the plunger inside, which I am more used to watching go down, was right at the bottom, and the button/top thing was right pressed down, and I recalled how I had a fountain out of my buseralin just popping it down to the right level a few times, so think it's OK.

Also feel terribly, terribly nauseous this morning, oh joy, and my toothpaste tasted like earth. So I guess it's working! Anyone else had this?

Blood pressure is down to almost acceptable levels now even though pulse high from anxiety ...

Dressing gown washed, new slippers bought, tea and biscuits put aside for tomorrow and comfy yoga trousers in the wash now ... so I've just got to get through today now.

Liz x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning lovely ladies,

*SmallPeanut*... the Sanatogen one sounds just fine. hahaha, you made me laugh with not putting anything in your mouth that hubby gives you!

*Ronnie*.... great news! Congrats on being PUPO. Lots of positive thoughts and prayers coming your way. Bless your Dalmatian... he sounds lovely.

*Liz*.... the 5 follicles sound fabulous.. great sizes. Sorry to hear about the small nightmare you had with the trigger injection. That's bad they didn't train you properly in the autopens. If the pen was compressed completely then it sounds as if you have injected the whole dose correctly so I wouldn't worry. A little of the drug is quite often left in the needle and squirts out. Glad your BP is down and best of luck for your EC tomorrow morning. Nervous? Excited?

*Sue*... so pleased your embie is doing well. I agree, the process is hideous and I can now see why some girls only have one or two attempts. It is brutal as you've said. Praying your embryo divides well overnight and best of luck for the transfer. Will that be on day 3?

*Lomosso*... your posts always make me chuckle! Glad the pessary process went ok. They do stay in place well with those muscles. Be careful not to get the pessary and kitkat mixed up on another occasion... could be very messy! (sorry, couldn't resist!) hee hee.

How is everyone else? How are the two-week waiters doing? Hello *Karen, JAH, Lindy, Polarbear, Bluebubble*... any updates ladies?

*AFM*... second scan today at 5pm.. wish me luck!
xx


----------



## empedia

Thank you Kirstie, you're a lifesaver. Or a sanity saver! Good luck for your scan today. Gosh, it felt like he was up in my back teeth yesterday! But I'm guessing he was checking out the lie of the land for tomorrow's procedure ... 

Liz


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Liz* All that worrying you did, bless ya no wonder your BP went sky high. Mine did when i was waiting to have my EC done, they kept reassuring me it would be fine. My heart beat was all over the place. Well done you are another day closer    

*Sue* I agree with you this process is brutal and I personally am only prepared to do it this once, even if i did not have my 4 babies I dont think I could emotionally handle the stress. Keep strong and am sending your lil embie lots of sparkly energy to keep developing    

*Lomosso* You did make me chuckle, the things us women have to go thro to get what we want. As Kirsty said be careful not to mix up the kitkat with the pessaries pmsl. Well done   

*Kirsty* Thank you and yes Pongo is 18 months old and our baby boy, such a sweet natured dog. He was also born on my birthday nearly 2 years ago so he was destined to be with me. GOOD LUCK with your scan hope all goes well    

*AFM* Well day 2 of transfer, slightly achey in my back so trying to be careful how i bend. Not sleeping great cos of the need for the loo every 2 hours!!  that my babies have got stuck into my lining. Keep smiling girls


----------



## empedia

*Ronnie* That's useful to know, thank you - I was doing my nut about being too high BP to have the procedure - which is slightly self-limiting to say the least! I agree with you and *Sue* that this is brutal. I don't think we say this, normally, do we. I told the nurse yesterday that I have hated every minute of this process and she looked a bit shocked. To be honest, I was going to be relieved if it all stopped yesterday as I thought it was (I was hysterical about my BP because in my mind it would then be my fault that we had to stop, whereas if I had had no follies, well, fair enough, just one of those things). I do find myself wishing that I had been firmer at the beginning and also the day 2 of DR when I decided I didn't want to continue.

I will not be going through this again. The only other process I will consider having is if we are lucky enough to get one to freeze (yeah, right) I will have that put in if possible. None of this again, though. It has taught me that a) I have good levels, not much wrong bar a short luteal cycle and the thyroxine thing, and I will therefore try a bit again naturally b) I am not that set on a biological child - it's def a family I want. So will attempt to adopt whatever happens. I am not criticising anyone who needs a biological child, some people have that need, I just don't - and it's hard to force yourself through this if you don't and, I feel, counter-productive.

Anyway, pressing on through the waves of nausea! Please tell me the odd person had this between trigger and EC!

Oh - and I have seen people talking about showering with no soap in the morning etc - but I have no guidance apart from don't wear perfume / jewellery / nail varnish. Anyone know what that's all about?

Liz x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Liz* I totally agree with you on all levels. We had agreed if we could not have a family of our own then we would have considered adoption. I am still playing with the idea of fostering in the future. I did not feel sick inbetween trigger and EC, maybe it is your nerves upsetting your tummy. Not surprising really.

Showering in the morning I did not use anything on my skin just incase.

Have a good day xxxx  Try and relax, I know its hard xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Liz*..... haha, yes, they do have a proper poke around with that ultra-sound probe don't they! It feels more uncomfortable just before egg collection as well because the ovaries are so swollen. No wonder your BP was so high hun, all this worrying is not good for the heartbeat as Ronnie said. I can't believe anyone actually enjoys the IVF cycle?! the stupid nurse clearly doesn't understand how tough it is. When you say you wished you were firmer in the beginning...do you mean you regret going ahead with it now? It does sound as if you are forcing yourself through a process that's not really for you. Adoption is a brilliant idea and from what I know about you on here you'd be perfect. Some people do have this animal instinct for their own biological child, I'm one of them, but I equally understand that getting a family is the most important thing, whichever way you achieve that. I hope you feel better soon. I can't remember feeling nauseous... sorry! But I can believe that it happens because it's a powerful and intense amount of hormones to ripen those eggs. Do not use any perfumed soap or shower gel in the morning ..as well as no perfume, scented deodorant, hairspray, body lotion, minimal make-up. That goes for hubby too if he's in the theatre with you for the transfer. Unperfumed deo and 0% sanex shower gel or similar. The eggs are so delicate that any exposure to additives/perfumes will have a detrimental effect on them. The nurses and doctors abide by the same rules!

*Ronnie*... can you post a photo of Pongo on here? I love Dalmations. Thanks for the good luck wishes. No lifting shopping bags or hoovering! Take it easy. Don't stand up for long periods of time doing ironing or cooking. I think the embryos float around for a few days... so hopefully they will implant soon.

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* How do i post a pic onto here?


----------



## Ronnie3007

YEYYYYY now you can see my baby boy Pongo


----------



## Sushi Lover

Was just going to say upload a photo of him as your avatar on the forum profile and Pongo appeared!  haha.

Ahh, he's so adorable!  What a lovely doggie.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*He is GORGEOUS* but i am biased lol xx


----------



## empedia

*Kirstilovessushi* Yeah, you're right - I do regret doing this, although it has drawn DP and I so close together, I have huge respect for how he has manned up to the task, with graciousness, and I also have huge respect for my SIL who went through this more than once. I have realised what fabulous friends (and clients) I have, and I am quite amazed at what I have managed to do to myself and have done to me, which gives me immense hope for if I have to have any medical stuff in the future. I have realised that I want family not necessarily bio family; I always meant to adopt but had to do this first because of my age. And my struggles will indeed make me a good adoptive mum. I admire you all who can drag yourselves through it more than once. At least I tried, and it's nearly over now - maybe just 24 hours to go, maybe just 48, maybe less than a week, maybe 2 weeks, but that's it, and I've done 30 days of it so far! (I mean of drugs and horror, obvs there may be more to come!).

Feeling sick but managing to eat. Sore bosoms too - like I get when I'm ovulating. So must be ready to let those eggies float free ...

Might not be on here again, don't really want to go through every detail - I will let you know I got through EC OK then may just pop away for a good while. Take care everyone on your journeys!

Liz xx


----------



## Lomosso

I'm glad you all liked my pessary post..... I did have to write it a couple of times as it did sound like I had put the kitkat into where the sun don't shine!!!

2 embryos on board as from 1.30 today so that is good news.

Liz - thinking of you sooo much, well done getting through this. I always say I'll try most things once so that I'll have a bloody good excuse not to do it again!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Liz*... I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope and pray you get a BFP so it was all worthwhile. It's good to hear that you and DP are so close though... so many relationships do not have the same happy outcome. My first marriage failed because of infertility, arguments, blaming one another and the trauma of the treatment. Luckily I have a wonderful DP now who is amazingly supportive. Your man sounds lovely. It's funny how we make gains in other areas because of the treatment... you realise who your real friends are and make new ones too. You find out so much about your body, reproductive system and how it works...gaining that greater knowledge to try naturally in some cases. You really learn a lot about yourself, physically & emotionally, and become a stronger person for it. As you say, at least you've tried it and won't always wonder 'what if'. I don't know really how I've got to IVF no. 4 without cracking up!! Sounds like you are about to 'pop'. Rest up and eat some nice food to settle your stomach. Let us know how EC goes and we'll leave you in peace after that! It was lovely to have 'met' you Liz. Take care and thanks for all your support.

*Lomosso*... congrats on being PUPO! Woo hoo!! Were they both blastocysts/5dt? Sorry, I've lost count of everyone's days!

x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Liz* Sending you a huge . Good Luck with your EC and hope you get a well deserved    

*Lomosso* YEYYYY well done on your 2 embies onboard, make sure you rest 

*Kirsty* You must be made of strong stuff lady cos I am strong but don't think I could have done it more than once. Full respect and I really really hope you get what u deserve


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello everyone,

Sorry I can't keep up with who's doing what but Ronnie and Lomosso huge congrats on being PUPO, now just the 2WW to get through    

Gorgeous dog you have there Ronnie  

Kirsty, hope your scan goes well today, let us know how you get on, mine is at 11.15 tomorrow morning though I can certainly feel the Gonal F starting to kick in and my ovaries are starting to hurt, I'm guzzling milk, lots of water and eating protien and avocados, fingers crossed the stims are doing what they should be doing.

Liz, I totally understand where you're coming from, this is such a difficult process both psychologically and physically, one of the reasons I left it so long before trying medical intervention is the fact that I knew it would be an extremely difficult and stressful process, plus the fact that due to something that happened in my past I have to be sedated for even the most minor non invasive intimate examinations...crikey, how I've come on in that department, now getting through scans with no sedation and not even valium! (I know I sound like a wimp but I haven't been able to even have smear tests without sedation due to trauma from an experience in my youth). Without getting too deep, this is a highly personal journey and it sounds like you have made your mind up on your future path, if I'm honest I was not going to have a second attempt as I found it so difficult the first time however I told myself that just one more go otherwise I'll never know and I must admit that so far the experience is a lot calmer this time.

So I understand completely where you're coming from Liz, I hope the rest of the process isn't too difficult for you, as you say, it will be over soon, wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## Sushi Lover

You always think during the process that you could never go through it again and yet when it doesn't work you just want to get straight back in the saddle and try again!  It's odd how the brain filters things out so that you don't remember just how brutal it was.  Rather like childbirth in some respects I suppose.  Pure animal instinct kicks in and you just have this overwhelming need to keep trying and realise your dream of becoming a Mum.  That's procreation for you!

Us ladies are made of strong stuff!  xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Women are like tea bags...you find out how strong we are when we're in hot water!


----------



## Jammy J

Ha ha, love that quote small peanut xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Smallpeanut* Thank you and yes he is  Well done for facing your demons and overcoming them   ps that is so true about the teabags lol xx

*Kirsty* Hell yeah we are strong and I guess you are sooo right. I know what is coming pain-wise and i am still willing to go thro it again. Positive thinking   

*AFM* Well have had another chilled day, lots of period type pain from front to back so am praying this is a sign that my embies are attaching to the lining. Tomorrow DH at work, so hoovering will have to wait til Thurs when he is home. My friend is taking me out for a cuppa and cake in the morning, yum yum he he


----------



## Lomosso

*Kirstylovessushi* - Yes they were blastocysts


----------



## Sushi Lover

My scan went well girls.

10 follicles (6 on the right and 4 on the left) ranging from 12mm to 18mm...plus a few smaller ones. Lining is 7mm.  So I'm really pleased with that!

Dropping my Gonal F dosage to 225iu so that the smaller follis can catch up.  Next scan and first intralipid on Friday afternoon and likelihood of egg collection on Monday.  Exciting stuff.

How is everyone else doing today?  Updates?

xx


----------



## LINDY15

Wow Kirsty that's a fantastic count !!! all going smoothly you must have a really big smile on your face at the moment  
well done !!!
Lindy x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow Kirsty, that's fantastic news!

I bet you're over the moon, it's so good to know that everything is going smoothly.

Gotta rush, off for my scan...eek!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Lindy*... I know there's still a long way to go, but I'm pleased with that 

Best of luck for your scan *SmallPeanut*... I'm pleased with the count, first hurdle over, phew.

xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Typing on my iPhone so apologies in advance for dodgy typing!

I had 5 on one side (2 x 10mm and 3 x 9mm) and 3 on the other side, one at 10mm and a couple of tidddlers that they hope will catch up. I'm staying on 450 Gonal F per day plus daily Cetrotide (I hate that needle, I just bottled it in the hospital and she had to do it for me). Gonal F is giving me a splitting headache and I'm very lethargic, does anyone else get that side effect?

Most painful thing today was the bloody bill, I'm £5K lighter with a tax bill to pay as well today! I'll be surviving on beans on toast for the next three months!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Great *SmallPeanut*! 8 follis is super. The smaller ones should catch up with the 450iu of Gonal F. Are you pleased with that?

Yes, the cetrotide is a horrible needle.. It looks scarier than the Gonal F pen. I'm fine on it, but you are on a slightly higher dose than I am, so that could be why. Keep eating loads of protein and complex carbs such as oats/porridge for a long-lasting energy boost.

£5,000! Ouch. Are you sure you can afford baked beans?! 

When's the next scan? x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* Great news on your follies, roll on EC   

*SmallPeanut* So pleased your scan went well that is a great result. As for the bill I came back in today and found ours on the mat ..... 2,700 € plus our drugs have totalled 900 € so we are over 1000 € over what we first thought it would cost. Drink lots of water it helps to control the headaches   

*AFM* Well had a lovely lunch with my friend and got a couple of Brit bits in the Naafi. I am hoping now DH is in a good relaxed mood when he comes home tomorrow morning, I think he is in for a shock after seeing our bill!! If you didnt have enough pressure with this procedure to find out your bill is higher than first told OMG!!! I think we will be joining you *SmallPeanut* on the baked beans on toast diet lol. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Ronnie*! Getting a bit uncomfortable now, so I'll be pleased when the EC is out of the way. Your IVF isn't a bad price actually. We pay about £3,300 for the cycle in the UK, plus drugs of about £1,000. It's always tough when it's more than you budgeted for though. Whereabouts in Germany are you? I work for a German bank and am in Hannover a fair bit. I simply adore the Christmas markets in December and always arrange a meeting for then! 

Glad you had a nice lunch with your friend. Are you feeling ok in yourself? Any symptoms yet?

xx


----------



## empedia

Hi girls just a quickie ec done and I'm home, did fine got 8 eggs.

hope all are well
Liz x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Briliant news *Liz*... so pleased for you. Thanks for letting us know. Rest up now and enjoy the break from the injections!

x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* There is also a bit at the end of the bill which I think translates that if we pay it within 2 weeks it will be about 600 € cheaper . If you google where I am .. Detmold. Hannover is where we normally fly out of now, its about an hour and 20 mins from us. I still have not got to the christmas markets and I have been back and forth from here for nearly 4 years  . I have had quite bad achey pains in my lower back and front which could be the start of implantation, already have sore boobies cos of the progesterone. If I am preggers I will not start feeling anything til next week most probably, going on my previous 4. I am being good and have stopped drinking the wine so am prepared now for the next 9 months. How are you doing? 

*Liz* WOW well done on 8 eggs, they should now be getting down to business in the Lab with all those millions of .  that you get a positive phone call tomorrow   

*AFM* Enjoyed my lunch, then did a little shopping in the Naafi ... Steak pies, Hovis bread and a tub of butter .. oh the things we miss when away from UK!!! Then we went out with the dogs, my friend has a gorgeous Boxer called Jess, Pongo loves her . This evening DH is at work for 24 hrs so I will be getting my tea and chilling. What are you all up to?


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

*Liz*, that's brilliant news, good luck for the morning phone call, hope there's lots of fertilising going on overnight, you're now over the worst for medical stuff, no more injections and just the transfer then no more prodding and poking, wishing you all the luck in the world    

Thanks *Kirsty* and *Ronnie*...in answer to your question Kirsty, if I'm honest I'm really not sure what I'm feeling at the moment, I'm trying so desperately hard not to get too emotional this time and I know this sounds weird but it's almost like I'm just moving through the process and it's all happening to someone else. Basically I was such an emotional wreck last time that I promised myself not to let that happen this time, so I'm refusing to get either excited or nervous, I can't change anything so I'm just letting each stage happen and trying not to think about it too much...that's the plan anyway  

Hope everyone is doing OK...I'm off to make some toast (and brace myself to pay the tax bill)


----------



## karen71

Hi again. I couldn't get online until today. How is everyone doing? I've missed a few days of news. I hope you are all ok. My scan went ok thankfully on monday, my lining is now 10 mm, and my sister went again today and there are 5 good eggs and I think about 4 small ones. We are both going friday, for scans again, if they had been growing abit more we might of had ec on friday, but I think they are leaving it to monday now. I'm still taking it day by day, because at the moment its seems to be helping me cope. But if we get to next week ok, that might be another thing! Just wanted to ask you, does anyone get period like pains sometimes? I'm not sure if is that or just something else and I've got it on my mind. If that makes sense! At the moment thankfully not got bad pmt, which is good. Will catch up with you all soon


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Karen* Hi great to hear things are progressing for you, i cannot explain your period pains as you are not doing the stimms, maybe it is a reaction to the hormones you are having to get your lining ready. Keep positive


----------



## SueQiwi

*Hiya Guys*~ Just a quick update that we did have our transfer yesterday. We ended up with two embryos! The one that was faltering decided to play catch-up! i was shocked at the good news and quite pleased. I thought for sure that the early morning phone call was going to be our transfer cancelled cause something went wrong with the one good one! So we had one 8-cell and one 6-cell replaced.

I will try to do personals later--there is a lot going on right now!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls...

*Ronnie*... cool, I can now locate Detmold on the map! So your German must be fluent now right? Do like living out there? Hoping the aching is the first sign of implantation for you. Hovis bread really is a very British thing! No wonder you miss it. Marmite as well? Nutella as a typical german toast topping is lovely, but full of calories!

*SmallPeanut*.. that's a good way to be actually! Helps take control of those emotions and nerves. I'm finding it easier to deal with this time as well. It's less stressful when you throw in a huge dose of pessimism! I was too optimistic last few times and the bump back down to earth when I got the BFN was so hard to deal with. Plain toast?... no butter or beans?! 

*Karen*.... oooh, lovely lining! 5 good sized follicles is great! I go back for another scan tomorrow too and possible EC on Monday. So we'll be at exactly the same point. Not sure about the period pains as you aren't having stimulation drugs, as Ronnie said. Don't forget you are putting extra hormones into your body to prepare for pregnancy and your lining is thick.. so that's probably the cause for the pains.

*Sue*.... Woo hoo!! Great news about your two embryos. The ex-faltering embie could be 'the one'. Rest up and look after yourself.

*AFM*... lots of ovulation-type pain and feel quite bloated now, so those follis are close to being ripe! Roll on the egg collection.

xxx


----------



## empedia

Ok these pessaries; I'm getting them in so they are fully on and they haven't fallen out or ended up on the outside but dp is obsessing about the get them up as far as possible thing.

am I right in saying anything in is good, esp seeing as il not getting up right away but lying in bed for a good hour afterwards as I am self employed so don't have to leap around getting ready? Nurse said they allow for a couple falling out so if I don't have that surely is ok...

I am trying my best but feel a bit criticised. Having et tomorrow provisionally and know I don't do one in the morning as they like to have a clear path.

btw anyone worried about ec my worst thing has been sore hand and throat from the general anaesthetic the rest us fine. No paracetamol needed today.

hope all are well
Liz x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Liz,*

They really don't need to be pushed as high as possible... you are correct. It's not like the Canestan pessaries for example that need to be near the cervix. The Cyclogest dissolve quickly (within 20 mins I think) and are absorbed through the vaginal wall. I think they only need to go in far enough to feel comfortable and not fall out.

Before your EC insert one rectally instead. You'll still get the dosage of progesterone that way.

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sue* Congrats on your 2 embies, they are the same as what mine were when transferred in. You are now in the wonderful 2ww  Rest up   

*Kirsty* My DH is fluent but I am still way behind  I get by and do surprise myself sometimes with remembering words. I have a fructose intolerance so cannot take too much sugary stuff or foods that turn to sugar in our tummies (onion and garlic) so not have Nutella is not a problem lol. Sounds like your follies are ready to pop roll on your EC  

*Liz* I do try to sit or lie down after inserting and have not had any probs yet. Good Luck for tomorrow   

*AFM* Last night felt a bit light headed and again this morning with a sicky feeling which I am getting excited about lol. Still lots of lower back ache and feeling very tired today. Not loving the high winds and rain here yukkkkk. Today I have given DH the task of the hoovering and mopping of the floors and I will be doing the dusting ha ha ha. Hope you all have a good stressfree day


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

*Karen*, great news on 5 good eggs and there may be more when you and your sis go for the scan tomorrow, V exciting!  

*Sue*, what a brilliant surprise that the other little embie has caught up, 8 cell and 6 cell are excellent! Wishing you all the luck in the world for sticky little embies   

*Ronnie*, it sounds like you're having a lovely relaxing time, dog walking and out to lunch with friends, just the way it should be (apart from hubbie being away), look after those embies, take it easy and enjoy! 

*Kirsty*, yes I'm doing the same as you, I'm definitiely erring on the negative side this time and I've told myself that I really don't think it's going to work and this is just one last attempt for closure and then we'll look at life not being parents, it really seems to be helping too as I'm usually such an optimistic person so it came as such a crushing blow getting a BFN last time, so this time I'm more than prepared for the worst and bizarrely much much calmer and zen like  
I bet you can't wait for your scan tomorrow and hopefully your EC on Monday, it does get really uncomforatble before EC doesn't it  good luck, looking forward to hear how your follies are getting on tomorrow  
Ha! Paid my IVF bill yesterday...so I can't afford butter or beans 

*Liz*, try not to worry about the pessaries, all they need to do is to absord, it really doesn't matter whether it's inserted high or low it just needs to absord and don't worry if some comes back out (TMI sorry) as they allow for that. It's good that your DP is joining in but you could do with support rather than criticism...though look on the bright side my DH came back last night and talked about his day for 2 hours before I told him the outcome of the scan, he then said "Oh have you been at the hospital today, I forgot" and followed up with "if EC is in the middle of next week, I can't make it as I have immovable meetings!!!" (he's been informed that I can't do it without his sperm!), so I suppose a happy medium is best, maybe just let him know how you're feeling and how difficult this is and that you need him to be supportive. Glad you're not in pain today, good luck for the transfer, we're here if you need a chat  

*AFM* nearly messed up my first Cetrotide injection this morning! I was dithering about and had been up half the night worrying about it and I put the wrong needle on the syringe, doh!  Anyway, got there in the end so I have nothing to report , just a few more days of 450 Gonal F (huge headaches, feeling rubbish and lethargic still) and Cetrotide...though I'm off to a screening tonight of 'I Give It a Year', I obviously won't be partaking in the champagne reception but the film will be a nice distraction 

Have a great day everyone xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Ronnie*.... I'm sure you know more than you give yourself credit for. It's all about practise and because you live out there it must be easier to learn. I only visit 4 or 5 times a year so I forget a lot. A fructose intolerance sounds awful!! I hope you don't have a sweet tooth. Ooh, those symptoms sound promising. We have the same weather here... although I can see a bit of blue sky in London now. Dusting sounds very tame.. good for you!

*SmallPeanut*... did you put the smaller needle on and try and jam in through the cover of power container?! I hope you didn't blunt the needle and make it painful to inject? Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish withthe Gonal F. I feel nauseous today and a few unwelcome spots have popped up.. just when you want to feel good about yourself and a massive zit appears! typical. flipping men... fancy saying he can't make the EC because of immovable meetings! I did laugh, but sometimes they just don't think. Was he expecting some kind of immaculate conception?! Funny. Maybe he was going to give you a sample in a pot to take with you?! They really are from Mars eh?

xxx


----------



## empedia

Thanks girls we did call the clinic and they said the same, called to check if can have painkiller before,et tomorrow.

I have more blood than expected but it's light on colour and watery so think is ok.

booked lift w friend for et tomorrow and other friend coming in a bit w prune juice and a puzzle book, I visited her in hosp evwry week for a summer so don't mind her seeing me looking bad and snivelly!

dp is ok now he's phoned clinic I did offer him opportunity to do the pessies ha ha. He is in a state of shock at our success so far, lots of bedroom action in the Petri dish overnight means we have 6 good ones at the moment and they were all ready to put 2 in (we have said 1 there is all the danger and I have 2 cousins w identical twins!!)

I am a bit blank and low but letting myself feel as I want.

Btw pessies must be working massive sore bosoms!!!
hope you're all doing ok I read it all them it's all gone when I write mine plus on phone as can't face top stairs to the pc! Sure you understand!
Liz x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SmallPeanut* I am soooo glad i am not the only one to mess up that jab, for the 2 days out of the 3 that I had to do that one, I was swapping over the mixing needle to the smaller one before i had got the mixture back up the syringe. I wondered why the needle kept bending when i was putting it thro the rubbery top pmsl. I only realised on the last day!!!!! I blame it on all the hormones we are pumping in to our bodies, its affecting our brains aswell . Hope you enjoy your screening


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* I don't mix that much with German people so it makes it harder. I do try but the problem is I say something in German then they reply and I cant understand a word they have said except the odd word lol. Thanks for your confidence in me tho. I was suffering really badly with bloating, I looked 6 months preg at one stage. I was referred to the gastro clinic and they tested me for fructose and lactose. Lactose was clear. It is quite surprising how many foods i should not have. I have now tried to limit things like onion and garlic and I also swapped to dry white wine. I was still suffering so googled it and found that peppermint tea was supposed to help, tried it and have not looked back. I have to have a cup of it after every meal to break down the sugars. I don't eat that much chocolate etc so that is not a problem. If I had not discovered the tea I would have been on a diet of lettuce leaves and plain cooked meats. BORING!!!! 

*Liz* Great news about the action in the Lab, roll on your ET and joining the 2ww


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow *Liz*, that fantastic news! Having 6 good eggs fertilised overnight is just brilliant! You never know you might end up with some frosties  It really is a roller coaster ride and everyone tends to worry about every little thing and wants to be sure that they're doing everything right. I'm sure you'll both relax a bit after transfer, then you can just take it easy and let nature take it's course    

Ha! *Kirsty*, *Ronnie*, how did you know? That's EXACTLY what I did with the needle, I'm such an idiot for not paying attention properly yesterday when she showed me, I'll try not to do that tomorrow, and yeah you're right *Ronnie*, we can blame it on all the drugs 

*Kirsty*, get down to Boots and buy some Clearasil..it'll be like being a teenager again  hope you're not feeling too sick and uncomfortable 
That made me laugh out loud, the 'immaculate conception', I will tell him that next time! To be honest, I go through this whole process on my own, I do all the appointments alone, scans alone, injections alone, pessaries/suppositories alone, the only thing he HAS to be there for is the Egg Collection...otherwise I do the whole thing on my own and as he would prefer that no one knows we're doing this, it means I can't even discuss it with my Mum, family or friends either, so you girls are my only IVF buddies and it helps me no end (as me and DH don't really discuss it either)...if this ever works I reckon the only way he'll be at the labour is by conference call 

Hope you're not feeling too sick *Ronnie*, though all those symptoms sound very positive and exciting


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SmallPeanut* LOL I am sure we wont be the last to do it either . Also your other half HAS to be there for the ET aswell lol, he has a little sample to produce unless you already have some frozen. Felt sicky again this afternoon, it is reminding me so much of my first pg. Yep  that my lil babies have embedded now and are all warm and cosy


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh that sounds so promising Ronnie      

No he's only needed for Egg Collection day when he provides his sample, he's not not needed at the transfer from what I can remember, though I think he's going to have to be there as I'll be going under anaesthetic for the transfer as well as the collection (I still haven't battled my demons enough to have the transfer without being put to sleep), so unless I have a taxi to drive me the three hours home from the hospital then he'll have to be there for both!   (though I'm getting ahead of myself...there may not be a transfer, one step at a time  )


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Liz*.... 6 is fantastic... well done. Just go with how you feel and try not to punish yourself for not feeling all upbeat and positive. So what if you you're a bit low and blank... wallow a little and accept those feelings. Trying to feel something you aren't won't do you any favours at all. Other than creating feelings of anxiety. Best of luck for the ET!!

*Ronnie and SmallPeanut*... funny about the needles girls! Yep, we've all messed it up at some point with the small and large one. DP used to help me with the mixing until he kept jabbing the needle in his thumb?! I don't know how he did it. But all the stress that went with it (him swearing & cursing that 'it hurt' (wuss), wiping up blood, finding a new/clean needle).. I do it all myself now! He puts the empty boxes in the recycling for me and the needles in the sharps bin 

*Ronnie*.... Yeah I know what you mean.. the same thing happens to me a lot. I have to tell them to repeat it more slowly! Peppermint tea is a Godsend for settling the stomach.

*Peanut*... Clearasil!! Noooooooooooooo. I'd feel like such a div at 40 years of age. Maybe I'll dab a bit of toothpaste on tonight... hmm, attractive! To be honest I think lots of girls go to the scans alone because it's more difficult for you both to have time away from the office. My DP came to initial appts with me and then tried to help with injections (see above!), but the only time we really need them is for egg collection. DP says he feels a bit useless as I do so much of the process and all he has to do is w**k in a pot! So we try and laugh about it. Every time I say to him "if you miss that flipping pot I'll go mental" ... "you have one thing to do, so get it right!" Maybe the men feel a bit left out at times? Try and have a chat with your hubby about it? You have us as support though. Thank goodness for this site!

xx


----------



## empedia

Argh I have such horrendous diarrhea worst I have ever had and I'm in the IBS club! Thank god I do pessies front door. We called out of hours number at clinic they said quite common after ec esp under general. I didn't have a bm for 24 hours so had my old friend Mr prune juice - perhaps should have waited! They are ok about it,will be ready with a sedative If I'm distressed and I luckily have lucozade in stock anyway .... And apparently me poor old embie will stick if it's going to stick regardless. 

Please spare me some thoughts though. Hope u are doing ok all. My dp has been wondwrful I have to say - glad we weren't the kind of couple who couldn't be in the bathroom together!!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SmallPeanut* Tell him he has to come with you hunni, crikey I thought our 1 hour drive was bad enough. Keep thinking positive    

*Kirsty* They do tend to speak far to fast, then i stand and look blankly back at them . It took me a while to get used to the peppermint tea but I love it now and I also drink camomile. I am finding each day I am going off normal tea so I can see me drinking more of the herbal stuff. DH made me a strong cuppa earlier and i had to tip it cos of feeling sick. Good sign tho  What are the rooms like in UK that the men have to go into for the sample production ? Over here it has a porno playing and loads of mags lol. I also told DH he had better not miss!!!! 

*Liz* How awful to have upset tum, I hope it settles soon for you


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Hiya ladies,
I kind of lost track a bit when part 4 started..
I'm still in limbo-land, waiting for a donor and keeping AF at bay with estrofem/uterogestan. Frantically checking my emails, and my diary daily, as not telling anyone about the IVF means there are a few things I can't cancel.
Liz- good luck for tomorrow, hope it's as smooth as possible
Good luck to the ladies on 2ww xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Eva* Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## karen71

Hi thanks everyone for your replies.   I will ask them about the pain tommorow, but your prob right Kirsty about it being hormones.
Kirsty- Hope your scan goes ok     It will be nice to be going through something at the same time as someone else.  
Good luck to all of you who are waiting, I'm sending you lots of   . 
Peanut- just wanted to say about what you said yesterday about not getting to emotional etc this time, and everything else you said is more or less what I've been doing. I'm trying not to think to much and taking it day by day. It can be hard though sometimes!
I'm glad I'm not the only one who has problems with the men in their lifes! My dp has now started to take part more in what I'm going through, he did seem to think it was just me and my sister who needed to go, but I think it must be how men are, they can't cope emotionally sometimes so just try to avoid things. 
seemslike4eva- Hope things start moving for you soon, the waiting is the worst thing especially when nothings happening.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning everyone,

*Liz.*.. I had a upset stomach after both my previous egg collections as well. So I don't think it's unusual. Caused by the sedation medicine they use. I don't think you needed the prune juice!  Glad DP is looking after you. Best of luck for the transfer.

*Ronnie*... yes, they do speak too quickly and when you ask them to slow down they then talk to you like you are a 5 year old! Ooh, being off strong tea is a sign!! Well, when I watched the documentary about the fertility clinic in Liverpool their mens' rooms had a flat screen tv on the wall and a choice of dirty movies. One of them was called 'girl on girl' or something similar! I was quite horrified and wondered why these men can't think rude thoughts about their wife or partner to get them going? Apparently that doesn't work for all men.. I'd be so upset if it was my DP. Asked my other half about our clinic and he said there's just a pile of mags from the 1970's showing some rather large bushes! Doesn't do it for him so he put them down again.. apparently! Oh well, I'd rather not know really. I like we'd all like to think our OH is fantasising about us right? Not a couple of Barbie dolls on the screen.

*4eva*... how long have you been waiting so far for your donor eggs? Are you going back to the Czech Republic for the next try?

*Karen*.. thank you! I'm feeling a bit rubbish today so I think the drugs are doing there job. Lots of twinges and bloating. My ovaries are clearly in overdrive! Best of luck for your scan today... and your sister's.

*SmallPeanut*.. how are you today lovie? Mastered the Cetrotide injections yet? I went to Boots and stocked up on Clearasil!! How embarrassing! I tried to hide it in my basket like you do with Tampax... or is that just me?

xx


----------



## empedia

HA! My friend Linda was over to see me yesterday to let DP out to go to the shops (when I saw her I burst into tears and she had to hold my hand for aaaages). But she'd been watching that TV programme and said they had touch screens (and a chute to put your sample down. Turns out you do put it in a pot first!).

Apparently at ours you have laminated printouts from a website which is more hardcore than is legal so some bits are blacked out with a pen!!!!! I used to work for a journal supplier that sent porn mags to hospitals but I guess it's to save costs. He said they were quite old fashioned. I didn't mind him not thinking of me as there seems to be no romance and sex in this process anyway and I'd rather remove this month from our normal life ... anyway he did say he will never forget what he was looking at and started musing about what if this lady knew what she'd helped achieve! Ewwww! Guess they only do this and all the housework so don't have as busy minds as us!

That's given me a giggle on scary ET day anyway! How are we all doing? I'm OK, diarrhea has worn off thank goodness so I'm not going to go in for observation first. I am assuming as time creeps on that I am in for ET today. Just the one embie, as i have 2 sets of first cousins with identical twins (which I didn't know until I'd started this process!!) I am not risking 2. Not looking forward to it but down there doesn't seem too bruised and battered so should be OK. My poor hand from my General however - ouch and so stiff! 

Right o, best get on. Think of me at 1.40 having me Cells put back in (not thinking of it being an actual embryo as such, helps me cope).

Liz x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* You do make me chuckle. What an image that conjours up of old style mags pmsl. My DH had gone without for nearly 7 days so providing a sample only took 2 mins . I know what u mean totally tho about why should they need to watch something rather than think of us. Men eh, well some .

*Liz* Good Luck today with your ET   

*AFM* Still feeling sicky on and off, trying to stay stressfree but this is difficult when you have a run in with someone. DH at work for 24 hours so as i feel tired I may well have a nap he he xxx


----------



## empedia

Change of plan and I'm not ETing until Monday now unless they suddenly call us in tomorrow. Eeps. Apparently all doing well although they seem to use a different grading system to every other clinic (of course they do).

So I had to stick me pessary in (without DP to hover outside the door and give me a haribo when I was done but I still managed) lay flat for a bit then here I am again.

Given my short luteal cycle, the pessies will keep AF at bay, won't they? I have 2 a day to do and am keeping them in religiously (all that yoga helps!!) 

Urgh - really kinda wanted it all over today but I know it's good to let 'em grow a bit more ... 

Keep your fingers crossed for me. 

Liz x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Empedia, that must be good news, must mean embies are doing well that you're going to blast stage.

The pessaries might keep AF at bay, not necessarily. Short luteal phase often means low progesterone levels. The pessaries might be enough on their own. My clinic checks levels 7 days after EC and supplements with injections if level below 100, so on my unsuccessful cycle with them i got to OTD without bleeding. At my first clinic I was just on the pessaries with no monitoring and did bleed before OTD. 

Check if your clinic does the blood test. If not you could ask your gp to do it. Or I have heard of ladies taking matters into their own hands and doing the pessary 3 times a day to be on the safe side. Too much progesterone doesn't do any harm. 

Good luck x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Liz* I feel your frustration but ......... PATIENCE lol. It can only be for the best to wait. I was told that my AF will only come if i stop the 3 x a day pessaries, I also had to do an HCG jab yesterday which i am guessing was giving me an extra boost. Everything is crossed for you hun


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Pollypocket* WOW CONGRATULATIONS I have just read your signature .. TWINS!!!! How wonderful. How did you feel by the time you got to 3 weeks pg, did you have any symptoms in your 2WW?


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Butterfly* I was told def NO baths after ET, not sure about after EC tho. I always shower anyways so did not have a problem with that.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello everyone, happy Friday.

*Kirsty*, you've been making me laugh with the w**k in a pot comments...the first time DH did a sample he came out of there like a racehorse really pleased at how quickly he'd managed to produce the sample...I pointed out that the speed is nothing to brag about  Hope the scan goes well today and the pimples aren't too obvious 

*Karen*, I think for me personally that's a good way to be as it's keeps all those emotions in check, otherwise if you're anything like me they tend to run away with me and I end up getting too upset if I've built myself up too much, hope it's all going well with you 

*Liz*, sorry to hear about your upset tummy, the prunes and anaesthetic combined might have done that  It can only be good news that the transfer is delayed, they must be doing well  though I know it just adds to the process but it's very encouraging news 

How're you doing *Ronnie*, still getting all those positive symptoms  

Hello to *PollyPocket*, *Eva* and everyone else, how are you all doing today?

*AFM*, got the right needle this morning  though I was a bit heavy handed and it wouldn't stop bleeding, I'll be so glad when these injections are over. 
I don't know whether it's all the hormones rushing around my body but I've had a bit of a low and emotional day today, I was just driving out to the Cotswolds for the weekend (thought a bit of relaxation would help, DH is meeting me out here later by train) and as I was driving out of London, I saw a woman at the crossing with loads of kids and she slapped one of them hard around the head&#8230;and I just thought how unfair that anyone can have loads of children, mistreat them and neglect them and all we want is just one and it would be loved and cherished&#8230;I cried all the way from London to the Cotswolds and it's making me cry again now while I'm typing&#8230;I must try and pull myself together a bit, but I'm just coming to terms with the fact that having children is just not going to happen for us now and it's harder than I thought. I'm hoping this feeling will pass and it's just the drugs that are making me a bit weepy.

On a brighter note, that screening of _I Give It a Year_ was absolutely hilarious! Go see it if you get the chance, it a had a load of laugh out loud moments...just what I needed


----------



## Pollypoppet

Thanks for your good wishes Ronnie.

I was one of those who felt absolutely no symptoms through the 2ww, except for mild AF type pains which I'm convinced were just the after effects of the few extra follies and all the prodding and poking during the treatment. Some people start to "feel pregnant" really early on and others don't I guess. I still don't really have any symptoms apart from a swelling waistline and I'm 13weeks now! We just can't resist symptom spotting though can we, it passes the time in the longest 2 weeks! Lots of luck to you, hope you get a positive outcome. It definitely can happen for us over 40s.

Lots of luck to everyone else too, I'm not posting as much as I used to but still following your progress xxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

SmallPeanut - it is very unfair. Some people don't realise how lucky they are. You will be a fab mum when it's your turn. Totally sympathise with the emotional response but it will pass once the drugs are out of your system, you will be a bit more in control! In the meantime, just let it all out! X


----------



## SmallPeanut

Thanks for your kind words Pollypoppet x 

(sorry, I just noticed that I called you Pollypocket before...oops!  )


----------



## Sushi Lover

I just read PollyPoppet's signature as well and saw TWINS!!  Wow! Congrats hun!

Liz.... Great to get to blasto! Fab news. I've had one IVF cycle where I started bleeding before my OTD and one where I haven't. The progesterone pessaries do not necessarily stop it from coming as Polly said. Sometimes your natural hormones kick in and AF starts. You may need 3 pessaries as you have a short luteal phase, speak to your consultant.

Ronnie....glad you are resting and it's all stress free for you. I'm going back to work between EC and ET, and  2ww, so envy you with your relaxation time! Had so much time off last year already with the treatments I can't really start this year off doing the same.

Small peanut... Poor you hun. Your hormones will be raging so no wonder you are emotional. I hope the time in the Cotswolds will do you some good and DP looks after you. Don't worry about crying, it will do you some good to release the tension. A good old cry can quite often help.  Film sounds great. I saw the trailers which looked funny. Take care.

AFM.... Currently hooked up to an intralipid drip! Feel ok so far. 2 hours in total. Sigh. Trying to type with one hand on iPad which is tricky! Already had some blood spillage. Nurse was a bit nervous with getting the needle in. Blood all over me, pillow, bed, the nurse. Good start! 

Nice weekend ladies. Hope everyone gets some rest xx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi!

Hope it's okay to join your thread as a fellow +40 (well actually 45 now - eek how did that happen!!) ?

I've been lurking for a while and it's been really helpful to read about your experiences and also positive news  

I'm currently in my first cycle of de ivf and et is scheduled for next week   .....can't quite believe it's happening and scared and excited in equal measure right now.......

Small peanut - completely understand how you feel about the unfairness.....hope you have a good weekend away - lucky you 

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Take care
Claire x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SmallPeanut* I am fine, yes symptoms are still there, have only managed to have 2 cups of tea today which is a big sign for me, also feeling so very tired and bloated now. I know what u mean about parents that have found it so easy to have kids then they treat them worse than a dog. It disgusts me!! Emotionally i think the stimms make you feel tearful, I can remember crying over nothing, it was so strange. When is your next scan? Roll on to EC . Have a great time in the Cotswolds 

*Pollypocket* Thanks  Well that has blown the myth about carrying twins right out of the window lol. I always thought you felt worse with them because the hormones are stronger. Well you certainly do learn something new every day. You will have to buy your maternity jeans soon by the sounds of your waistline  

*Kirsty* As you are not having much time off, try and not overdo things whilst at work then. I am lucky that I work for myself and only part time at the moment so I have been able to take the next 3 weeks off. My poor clients are climbing the walls tho lol. Hope she has not bruised you too much with her attempt with the drip sounds quite horrific. Hope you have a great weekend too xx 

*Claire* Welcome to our lovely group and yes the age does creep up on you doesnt it, I cant believe I will be 45 in July!!! Hope your tx is going ok and roll on EC    

*AFM* Getting questioned by your nearly 8 year old DD everyday now about any signs etc is quite funny. She is even planning a shopping trip for us to go and get all the bottles etc. I just  that I can give her the lil bro or sis that she is so desperate for. Hope eveyone has a great weekend


----------



## karen71

Hi everyone, both scans went ok today, my lining is now 11.1  and my sisters follies are good. So fingers crossed monday is when she has EC. . The steps are getting bigger but so far so good I'm getting over them. I do my last injection tomorrow and then at night I've got to take cyclogest . Has any body got any tips on how to get them in? I don't think my dp will help me, but my mum said she would if I needed it. Is there anything I could say to my sister to help her when she has EC, because I feel helpless not being able to do anything to help her. 
*SmallPeanut* yes its the same for me, I try to not go one way or the other. I'm coping by taking it step by step, which so far is working, I don't know about next week though! I know what you mean about seeing other people with their kids and how they act. I get mad when I read about people in the papers to. I sometimes wonder how it is they can have kids but I can't, it really seems unfair sometimes.
*empedia* hope eveyrthing goes ok for your ET goes ok 
*Pollypoppet* congratulations  
*Kirsty* hope things going ok now, not very nice blood everywhere  . Hope you can take it easy though at work. 
*claire* hi . I know what you mean about age, I'm 41 now, but I don't feel it and still can't believe I'm now in my forties!  Hope your ET goes ok


----------



## empedia

*Karen* re cyclogest pessaries I will PM you!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello ladies, 

Karen..... Good news re the scans and your lovely thick lining then! Best of luck for EC on Monday. I know Liz will have lots of tips re inserting the cyclogest. They are pretty easy to insert... Either way! Just push in a short way like a tampon without an applicator. I find they stay in better if you put them in the 'back way'! Stronger muscles so less leakage!!

Welcome Claire.... Good luck for your transfer. UK or abroad?

Ronnie..... Hope you are feeling ok today? Bless your DD! That is so sweet about shopping for bottles!

Liz.... How are you? Any luck speaking to the consultant about 3 pessaries as oppose to 2?

Smallpeanut... Hope you have some sunshine in the Cotswolds and are feeling a little brighter today.

Sue.... How are you doing? What's the latest with your transfer?

AFM....Intralipid all done and Scan went well... 13 follicles ranging between 15mm and 22mm. Plus 7 other smaller ones (no wonder I'm feeling uncomfortable) Egg collection definitely Monday at 11:30. Lining a little thin at 8mm. I've been given Viagra to create more blood flow to the area and thicken lining up! Have to insert it near the cervix. Never heard of this?!  Has anyone else?

X


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Karen* Great news on your lining. Wait til you are coming up to 45 lol and still thinking you are 25 . 

*Kirsty* OMG she is ssssssssssssooooooooo excited  the next 8 months are gonna be hard for her lol (positive thinking). Well done on all those lovely follies Roll on for ET. Viagra OMG that must be a new one, well if it works Go Girl   

*AFM* Gone off tea, can only cope with the first morning one then the rest makes me feel sick. Keep yawning which is also making me feel sick. DH cooked us a full monty this morning which was lovely. Tonight we might go out for a buffet chinese, will see how tired i feel. Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all, sounds like it's all happening and all systems go for loads of us next week (I'm on my iPhone so it's really difficult to do personals, sorry, I'll be back on a laptop soon so can join in properly).

Hope you're all having a great weekend, so sweet about your DD Ronnie, sounds like a nightmare drip Kirsty and I haven't heard about Viagra, though you've got some good follies there, good luck for Monday, Karen, it all sounds promising, good luck for next week, Liz, how're you doing? Any more news from the embrioligist? How are you doing Sue, hope everything is good with you. Huge congratulations Pollypoppet, welcome Claire and Eva...sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

I'm feeling much much better today, haven't cried once, it must have been the hormones upsetting me yesterday...we're having a lovely relaxing weekend in the very sunny Cotswolds, DH brought me breakfast in bed, we have a fire going and he's busy cooking dinner while I'm under a blanket on the sofa, perfect!

Wishing you all a great weekend xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SmallPeanut* WOW sounds like you are having an amazing weekend. Enjoy every second hun


----------



## SmallPeanut

It's great Ronnie, lovely and cosy, DH is cooking pheasant and it smells delicious, the only thing missing is a glass of wine!   Hope you're having a good one and your DH is keeping on top of the hoovering


----------



## Ronnie3007

I ended up doing the hoovering today  .  I have got a small glass of wine but to be honest i have only had a quarter of it. Not really enjoying it.  Hope your meal is lovely


----------



## clairelouise253

Hello ladies!

I'm still working out where everyone is at I'm afraid and it's difficult to scroll back on the ipad so apologies for the lack of personals  

Good luck for your egg collections tomorrow Kirsty and Karen. I have heard about taking Viagra to help the lining but have never had it myself....hope it does the trick though Kirsty  

Ronnie - lovely to have your DD looking after you  

Small peanut - sounds like a great weekend even without the alcohol   and glad you're feeling better.

We're waiting for our clinic to call with the fertilisation news - there were 9 eggs from our donor......flights and hotel booked ......so getting very close - yikes!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take care
Claire x


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies hope you don't mind if I join you, the last couple of weeks have been a whirlwind and I am currently cycling on a short flare protocol at the ARGC in london. I am knackered as we go in everyday to get blood tests and scans and given instructions. I think I am on Day 3 (3rd day of injections) as my hysteroscopy the week prior meant that I was still bleeding! So had to go in each day to have a blood test!
I was also put on viagra and clomid yesterday - I did do a double take at the viagra! Someone sent me a link t a bbc news page as it has been used for about 10 years - it is supposed to increase blood flow and make the lining thick. ...i think! I think I am emotional too - I had a go at my brother who lives in canada as they have just (yesterday) had a little boy - he put it on ** first before thinking of letting us all know including my mum.......so I had a go because I was hormonal - haven't heard back from him but there is a time difference! lol 
It really is a whirlwind this time and I am feeling it much more - I just want to hibernate! And my dog is expecting her pups around projected EC - could I have planned  it any better? My excuse is I did firmly believe that I wouldnt be cycling till march due to my elevated cytokines - 2 injections of humira and they are down!  hurrah but whoops! 
I have to go in tomorrow for a retest of my NK cells - I really hope that they are down from 16.2 and I don't have to go on IVIg or intrapalids! Nearly passed out on the cost of the viagra so who knows what will do if have to IVIg!!
Anyway ladies wishing all of us over 40s the success we deserve and nwo we just need to relax ......I know easier said than done! 

Asp xx


----------



## karen71

*Kirstyl* thanks . Liz told me how she does it, which helped,the other way sounds a good idea to make sure they stay in, if I'm feeling brave enough I might have a go , thats what worries me that they might come out or I'm not putting them in enough, though that could just be my nerves. Glad everythings going ok for you and good luck for tommorrow  
*Ronnie* thanks , I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't feel her age.lol. glad to hear your doing ok to. 
*SmallPeanut* thanks  and it Sounds like you've been having a relaxing weekend . Good luck for next week to. 
*clairelouise* thanks ..glad to hear things are moving forward for you  hope you get some news soon 
* aspirational* Hi ..I know what you mean about being emotional, I had it really bad the other week, My family took alot of my anger etc, it just had to take a little thing and I got so emotional, either angry or wanting to cry. Also I feel like I want to hibernate, it really takes it out of you doesn't it. Hope the retest goes ok tomorrow  Yes trying to relax is alot easier said than done 
*afm* Trying not to think to much about tommorrow yet, because I don't want to worry and get to stressed, so going to take it hour by hour, and really I'm not actually doing anything yet, my worry is for my sister, it's harder than if it was me doing it,I just want the EC done, so then she has finished her part. I hope that makes sense. Anyway she's going in 7.45 in the morning, So fingers crossed it all goes ok


----------



## empedia

Hi Girls, 

I am just waiting to check if I still have anything to transfer, they held ET off until today (day 5) as the thingies were doing well, but they were shut yesterday and don't monitor them. We are OK either way, if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen, we'll have a holiday, look at this short luteal cycle thing (I am pretty sure now that some of the "odd periods" I had were the poor thing trying to implant then getting washed away as AF had already started) and start getting ready to apply for adoption. Just want to know, though. 

We spoke to the hosp about the progesterone, I am on max dose and the feelings I was getting were natural. I'm doing so well with the pessaries after all that panic, DP is barely out the room before it's in and I'm done, so that's a massive relief. 

Think of me today. Booked for 2.20 pm if it is happening, waiting for confirmation at the moment. Probably will keep out of here if get a 2ww situation just so I don't scare myself 

Hope all are doing OK,

Liz x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh Liz, I really hope you get that phone call with good news, wishing you all the luck in the world.
Welcome Asp, good luck with your journey.
Ronnie, how're you feeling,all good with you?
Kirsty, hope your EC goes brilliantly today, let us know how you get on.
Karen, good luck with your EC too, hope you're Sis is Ok, good luck.
Claire, hope you get the good fertilisation news from the clinic today.

Fingers firmly crossed for everyone whatever stage you're at.

I'm actually at the hospital now having a coffee before setting off again (been in the car for 3 hours to get here so I'm not in a hurry to get back in there), my scan showed 14 eggs, 7 good sized ones that they're happy with at 20mm, another 4 at 15mm and the rest are tiddlers that they don't think will catch up now. So my egg collection is on Thursday morning, hurrah! (lining was 10mm though I have no idea what it's supposed to be so I don't know whether that's good or bad).

Anyway, just two more injections and one step further on in the process.

Let us know how you're getting on today girls.


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi ladies  

Small peanut - I think 10mm is good  . Fantastic news about your scan - good luck for your collection on Thursday  

Hi Liz - really hope you've had good news today - thinking of you  

Karen and Kirsty - hoping your egg collections went well today....and it's good news for you both too  

Welcome Asp  . I think everything we're going through means that we're all much more emotional than normal....hope the tests went well and the bank balance is holding up  

We heard yesterday that we had 5 embryos so waiting on today's news......v nervous  

Take care everyone
Claire x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi ladies,

Just been reading, wow busy time for treatments so just wanted to wish you well.

Clarelouise, 5 embies is brilliant, well done. Hope they all keep strong and dividing as they should.

Liz, hope yours did their thing over the weekend, I think some clinics like to keep the incubator shut once he decision to go to blast as been made, better environment for the embies. Hope you're resting up after ET now.

SmallPeanut, hooray, nearly there now and possibly 11 eggs or so is amazing! Fingers crossed.

Karen, hope all went well with your sister's EC this morning and you get good news tomorrow.

Kirsty, hope yours went well today too, sounds like you had a good potential number too. Rest up now and get your body ready for ET.

Ronnie, how are you doing? Not long now. 

Aspirational, welcome and good luck with your cycle. How are you finding ARGC? I heard it's intense, but they get great results.

Urban girl, bannyb, hjanea hi if you're still reading xx

Who have I forgotten? My big fear when writing personals! So sorry if I've missed an important event, and hi to anyone I've not mentioned. X


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*SmallPeanut*... the Cotswolds sounded lovely. Just what you needed. Great news about your follicles! 14 is brilliant. I hope you get eggs from every one. Sometimes a few can be empty, but in my experience you usually end up with MORE than the counted number of follies. Roll on Thursday! 10mm is perfect for your lining.

*ClaireLouise*.... Did you get the call? How are your embies doing?

*Aspirational.*.. welcome! I remember researching ARGC and it completely put me off having to go everyday for bloods and scans... it must be quite stressful for you? That is awful what your brother did! Fancy not telling you or your Mum first. Flipping **. My intralipids cost £300 so not too bad... I know the IVIg is mega expensive though.

*Pollypoppet*... thanks for the good wishes and following everyone's progress. Hope you are feeling ok.

*Karen*.... how did your sister's EC go?

*Liz..*.. Did you have your transfer done? How many embies?

*AFM*... I'm still in shock as they managed to get 20 eggs!! I know, 20! The doctor seemed as over the moon as we both were, bless him. I'm now waiting for that awful call to tell me about the fertilization rates overnight. I detest this bit! xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow, Kirsty, 20 eggs is amazing! Well done, hope they all get busy fertilising overnight  (no wonder you were feeling uncomfortable with that many!)

Claire, hope you've had the call you wanted this morning, fingers crossed  

Pollypoppet, thanks very much, as Kirsty says hopefully the follies will all have eggs in them.

Liz, hope you're doing OK after your transfer.

Hope everyone else is good, sorry for the brief message, I'm on the iPhone on my way to work.

xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh my God...  17 fertilised!!!  Woo hoo...  so happy  x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow! Wow! Wow!  Kirsty that absolutely fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you, you must be over the moon!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

I am ecstatic!  Trying not to get ahead of myself and be too excited though..  there's still a long way to go!

I am relieved ....  another small hurdle.

Thanks SP  xx


----------



## empedia

Hi girls, just a quickie - ET went ahead, not a great experience, seemed very rushed. They had us in the operating theatre, sat on weird stools, then the embryologist came in (a big shambly man, not the nice neat Polish lady) and told us we had just one blasty of we think we recall 4BB quality, which he was happy with. None to freeze which was a bit gutting at the time, but it's one less decision and means I have no more procedures to worry about now. Then right it's time, I had a panic attack and even though it didn't hurt and the nurse and everyone were very sweet, I found it hard, bit a bite-mark into my hand. That is just my medical phobia and background though, nothing to worry about for everyone else. Afterwards was shaky, even the rather stern consultant came and gripped my shoulder and the nurse hugged me a lot. Then off we went with a cheapo preg test (we have one left over from when I bought one to make sure when having rubella jab so will use that too), no instructions, no warnings, no sheet of tips, nothing. 

I had a lift home and did pessary and went to bed - the pessary didn't hurt and has continued not to hurt, I was a bit worried about that but went in same as normal. In case anyone's worried. I was quite low and tearful, read Zita and that wasn't much help. I am down to one cup of real tea per day, keeping hydrated and fed and taking it easy today, a friend is coming round later. I feel a bit cheated by the clinic - they are lovely when you phone in a panic but what if I didn't already know not to do heavy lifting or rush around etc etc??  Oh pessies are top dose and should keep it all OK apparently, we did ask.

Oh well, all things done, we're not doing this again as it just wasn't for me, and have alternative things planned for if it does and doesn't work. DP being brilliant as ever, didn't want to go to work today and leave me bless him. I have all sorts of pains and cramps and whatever today but ignoring them as who knows. You bleed, you don't bleed, blah blah blah, can't tell so just getting on with life slowly and as calmly as poss.

Hope all are well in your various stages. Thanks for being there for me and for each other.

Liz x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Liz*, sorry to hear your ET wasn't a pleasant experience. I can understand you wanted them to take their time a bit more and not be rushed, but at least it sounds as if it was over pretty quickly? I'm glad the theatre staff were all lovely to you and tried to reassure you though. So that's nice... at least it didn't hurt. No guidelines of dos and don'ts? How strange. You are well informed, but say if it was someone that wasn't! Not on really.

Glad it's all done for you and I hope the 2ww isn't too unbearable and you get your miracle at the end of it. Rest up!

K x


----------



## karen71

*empedia* glad your ET went ahead but sorry it wasn't so good for you. I don't know what I'm going to be like when I have mine! Hope your feeling abit better now. that last bit you wrote, is how I feel sometimes, I don't know whether its hormones or what. Anyway I'm sending loads of  to you and thanks to you too for being there, It helps alot to have people going through the same thing. 
*Kirsty* I'm really happy for you  20 and then 17 fertilized  good luck with the next part 
* Pollypoppet* I always worry I'm missed someone to. Hope things are going ok for you 
*claire* hope you've had some good news today  
* SmallPeanut* 14 eggs sounds good esp as 7 good size, 10mm lining is good, I think if its over 6 or 8 is good, mine was up to 11 last week! Good luck for thursday  
*AFM* EC went really well, my sister was in earlier than they said, so was out by about 10.30. There were 11 eggs. She recovered well is just abit bloated feeling etc today. I had a phone call today to say 6 were fertilised, which having never got this far I hope is very good. They are going to ring again tommorrow and I'm hopefully having ET thursday or friday . I've been keeping it together quite well up to now, but I'm starting to feel very nervous, and panicking abit about something going wrong, mainly with my body, had some pain again last night and this morning, though when I told them about it they said it should nt be anything to do with the ivf its prob just the stress etc. I think I'm just have a bad panic attack emotionally at the moment! Its the feeling of being so near yet so far.  Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hiya *Karen*... great news on the 11 eggs and 6 fertilised! That's a nice number to choose from when it comes to the embryologist deciding. I hope the phone call in the morning brings you some more good news. They always start off with the niceties don't they? "how are you?", "cold wind isn't it?" ... just get to the flipping point and give me the news! haha.

I think we are all so tense and stressed with the whole process that it's hardly surprising to experience aches and pains. We must carry round a huge ball of tension in our abdomens! Peppermint tea might help?


----------



## karen71

Thanks Kirsty  .. Yes your right they do, its nice they are being friendly but you do really just want to know any news they have. lol And your prob right about it just being tension,I never thought of trying peppermint tea, I used to have it sometimes when I had my af, when I felt nauseous. Thanks again


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Karen, that's great news on 6 fertilised eggs   I know how worrying all of this is, but it really is in the lap of the gods, you and your sister (and DH of course   have done everything you can and done everything right, so after transfer it's just a case of taking it easy and trying to relax. One of the doctors once told me that by being stressed you will naturally tense up all of your muscles including your stomach muscles and in his opinion everything runs more smoothly with relaxed muscles (though I don't know how true that is, he was a bit of a nutcase   try some deep breathing and visualisation and keep on with the 'What will be, will be' thought processes...hard I know!

They saw 7 good 'follicles' on my last scan rather than eggs...my fault, I got ahead of myself and called them eggs when I meant follies, though fingers crossed they all have eggs in them (they didn't last time, so my fingers are very firmly crossed) and I have my very last IVF injection EVER this evening at 10 O'Clock   

By the way, quick question for everyone - DH only had one thing to do and he didn't do it   he left his last ejaculation until last night when our EC is on Thursday morning first thing, that only leaves two days before he has to produce the sample of his life!!! My clinic documenatation says abstain for 3 - 5 days, which obviously he hasn't done, does everyone else's clinic say the same? I've Googled but it's all contrasting information and I'm now worried that his sperm count will be lower becasue he didn't abstain for long enough


----------



## SmallPeanut

Sorry Liz, I didn't see your post earlier, well done on getting through what sounds like a traumatic ET, you've done brilliantly throughout this whole process, especially considering how much you really didn't enjoy the whole thing.

From my one and only past experience you will have all sorts of aches and pains going on now and for the next two weeks and a lot of it to do with the side effects of the pessaries, the only thing you can do now is try to relax and to remind yourself that all of the prodding and poking is over and you won't have to have any more procedures  

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## karen71

Thanks SmallPeanut   Yes your right , I will try to take my mind off it inbetween, that sometimes helps me, and relax more, especially if that doctor is right   . It's funny you should say about, what will be, will be, for some reason I had that song in my mind the other day, and I thought it's appropriate in some ways for us. Good luck with getting some eggs,    for you. 
I asked my dp about your question, and he thinks they said to him 2-3 days and no more than 4. Maybe ring them tommorrow to put your mind at rest. I prefer it if they wrote things like that down, because its hard to always remember everything at the time, I know I'm bad at rememebering things! lol.


----------



## SueQiwi

*Kristy*~ wow!! 20 eggs! That is incredible. That must be some kind of record for us over 40s!! And fabulous fertilization rate too--you have such a good chance with 17 embies!!!
Did you do anything differently this cycle cause I see in your signature you've had poor response in the past--but this cycle is incredible!

*Karen*~ Congrats on those 6 wonderful embies! And I am sure they are top quality as your sister is quite young. I think your chances are really good too.

*Small Peanut*~ I wouldn't worry about DH. My clinic told him to "clear the pipes" the same night as I did the trigger shot--so two nights before egg collection. This is the right amount of time to produce a lot of sperm--but still have it be fresh. You don't want them to be too old hanging around too long!

*Liz*~ I am sorry your transfer was so traumatic. But all the hard stuff is over now (except the waiting!). Give yourself a pat on the back for getting through all the crazy steps successfully--you did great.

*Ronnie*~ How are you surviving the two week wait?

AFM~ I am just waiting and wondering. I am trying not to Google or obseess over symptoms and twinges. I have done pretty well so far as I have a lot of other things distracting me now like packing up and moving house. I did get weepy today when the clinic called to see how I was surviving the two week wait and to remind me my beta is this Sunday. I felt kinda of sick just thinking about it--I almost don't want to go! Because I can keep hope alive until I get that call and if it is negative that is the end of the line for me!


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hey *Sue*, I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on, it's good to hear from you  take it easy with those boxes, no heavy lifting, I suppose it's good to take your mind off things but do take it easy with the move. That's really nice of the clinic to call to see how you're doing, you're still PUPO which is great and i really really hope you get fantastic news on Sunday   

*Ronnie*, how's the crazy 2WW? Are you still feeling a bit nauseous, any other symptoms and how are you feeling, positive? Are you in the UK at the moment?  

*Karen*, have you had that call yet? How are the 6 little embies getting on? If you're having your transfer today then good luck and let us know how you get on, remember to relax and keep that song in your head...it might help  

*Kirsty* how's your amazing haul of 17 fertilised eggs doing? Have you had further news this morning, I hope it's all good, you certainly have loads to play with and I really hope you've had a good news phone call this morning and the possibility of going to blast stage   

*Claire*, any news from the clinic on your lovely 5 embies? Have you now taken the flight to where they are? I hope you've had good news and the transfer is planned and about to go ahead   

*Liz*, how are you feeling? Hope you're taking it easy after transfer, now you're an expert pessary inserter  you should be now putting your feet up and not worrying about anything, when is your OTD by the way?  

*Aspirational*, how's it going? I can't imagine having to be at the clinic for blood tests etc. every single day! Though it certainly sounds like ARGC are very thourough and testing and trying everything, where abouts are you in the process, have you started scans and do you have an EC date yet? Good luck with everything  (By the way, poor show from your brother, that certainly is insensitive in the extreme!)

*Pollypoppet*, how are you feeling? It's such a lovely good news story having you here and it's a really positive vibe having your support for all us over 40s...there's hope for us all!  

*AFM*, well I did my very last ever IVF injection last night, I did my trigger shot, it's really strange but I was a bit sad to think that I won't be going through this ever again (even though it's a tough process). I'm all set for my EC at 10am tomorrow, clothes set out ready, bathrobe washed, slippers ready, fresh towels and bathmat for the morning in case of any talc, deodorant, perfume contamination (a bit anal I know  ) We stayed in a hotel last time but didn't get a wink of sleep so we're just going to get up at the crack of dawn and make the long drive instead. I feel like I'm lagging behind you lot somewhat, hope we all keep in touch through the 2 week wait, that's if I get that far, and if I don't get that far I still want to be with you all for your journeys 

Have a great day everyone xxxx
(PS. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone)


----------



## Sushi Lover

Afternoon girlies,

Quick *'AFM'* first as you won't believe this... the EEVA machine only went and bloody broke overnight! Of all the luck. I'm quite cross really as I wanted to try this after quite a few failed cycles and thought it could provide vital info for other ladies as well.  I had a small panic as thought about my little embryos in this machine that had broken down and did they perish in some way... shiver down my spine. Luckily they are fine... phew. All 17 are still hanging in there. 14 are good - excellent and 3 are average. Aiming for blastocysts transfer on Saturday. Maybe some to freeze even.. a massive first for us. It some ways Saturdays is good because I don't have to take a sick day and worry about it, but DP has his kids every Sat and the ex wife is such a cow and won't be understanding to cancel for 1 week. Never mind.. at least it's the transfer and not the collection so I'll feel ok afterwards.

*Karen*... thanks a lot hun. Sure, they are so friendly, but even those extra seconds seem like a lifetime waiting to hear the news! Peppermint tea really helps my stomach cramps or tension... give it a try. How are you embies doing? Did they give you cell numbers? Tom or Friday for transfer?

*SP.*... 7 is great hun! I hope you get a few more.. wouldn't 10 be brilliant?! DH is fine...don't worry. My clinic always say the last ejaculation on trigger evening is good idea. They always advise between 2 and 3 days before collection so they are nice and fresh. 5 days sound too long! DH's sperm will be super I'm sure. You have enough to think about so let him worry about just one thing! Abstaintion for longer than 3 or 4 days can produce lazy sperm. I think he is spot on. Best of luck for tomorrow... I'll be thinking of you at 10am. I'm laughing the perfume contamination from towels/bath mat etc. I never thought of that! Let us know how is goes. You are only 3 days behind me... so not far behind. I won't have my transfer until Saturday and yours could be Sat, Sunday or Monday. Depending on 2, 3 or 5DT. 

*Sue*... I know, I can't quite believe it either. I added lots of supplements 3 months ago, plus DHEA and upped acupuncture. Also I had a lovely long rest of 3 natural cycles and different stim drugs (Gonal F).. I think all of these things contributed. I'm more relaxed this time as well which has to help. Ooh, Beta on Sunday then.. eeek! I know what you mean about wanting to stay PUPO forever! Glad you are pretty much surviving the 2WW... it's the toughest part I think. That's nice your clinic called... mine didn't before! Just kind of left me to my own devices after all the medical stuff. Try not to lift heavy stuff hun! Let hubby do all that.

*Ronnie*... how's you hun? Coping with the 2WW... When's your OTD?

*Liz.*.. how are you doing? Surviving the 2WW so far?

*Asp*... how are you getting on?

*Polly*... hope you are ok and are praying for us all  !!! We want to be like you!

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Crikey Kirsty, that sounds scary! As soon as you hear something like a machine breaking it would put the fear of god into you! Thank god they're all OK, and you having 14 good to excellent is just amazing, you've deffo been doing something right  

Brilliant that you're going to blast too, I bet you're over the moon (apart from the EEVA machine obviously).

Shame about DP's ex, I'm guessing that she doesn't know about this treatment, can he just tell her that you have to have a routine minor op but will need looking after afterwards and hope she'd be understanding about it? He could say you had a cancellation which is why it's a bit last minute? Would that work?

Thanks for setting my mind at rest about DH's sperm sample, I think you're right, best to be fresher rather than older (and he's knocking on a bit as it is   ) though I've insisted that he wears kind of baggy combat trousers for the last fews days to keep them cool, he's had to turn up to important meetings in them and all sorts, a collared shirt and jumper over very very casual trousers looks extremely eccentric    bless him, I'm determined to have him suffer through some of this


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks for the advice re the ex SP. unfortunately we are dealing with a crazy woman with serious personality issues here who hates my guts!! That's putting it mildly as well.  She's still bitter because of the break-up over 2 1/2 years ago and blames me for it. Even though we didn't get together until months after that.  I just want her to meet someone else now and stop making my life a misery with the constant stalker-like phone calls. She won't even allow the kids to stay and I still haven't met DP's little girl because her Mum has made me out to be some kind of evil witch so she's terrifed .... the EW won't let her stay anyway. Honestly it's a nightmare. He's been waiting for a court date to get a contact order for them to stay at weekends for about 9 months now. It's not worth him even trying to talk to her about a hospital appt, she won't be sympathic. I appreciate your idea though! Good luck for tomorrow and I hope you get some sleep tonight. Early night missy!!

xxx


----------



## karen71

*SueQiwi* thanks,  . Hope things work out ok for you, I have to stop myself looking online about things, I think it might help, but it normally makes things worse. I know what you mean about the end of the line 
*SmallPeanut* thanks, I will keep that song in my head, when I have my Et  It is sad to think about doing it for the last time, I did my last pessery tonight. Good luck for tommorrow    Hope you get some good news and it goes ok. 
*Kirsty* I hope you've got over the shock of what happened, I can imagine it must have been terrible , thats not what you need at any time never mind now!. but glad everything ok. 
good luck for saturday. Also sorry about dp ex wife, some people can be so selfish and unkind.
*AFM* They rang this aftrenoon going in for ET at 1.00 tommorrow! I can't remember know how many she said either6 or 4 and they are doing ok, I still find some of the words confusing! So I'm not sure about cells etc.  I just wanted to ask if anyones got any tips etc, and any do's or don'ts. My sister said when she went for her ET she didnt wear deodarent, they did say to me not to wear perfume and to have a full bladder, which I always seemed to have for my scans, so that won't be a problem! Also did it hurt or anything for anyone? 
I hope everyone else is doing ok, and hopefully speak to you all tommorrow night  I'm going to go and have some peppermint tea


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh Kirsty, that sounds like a nightmare situation with DP's ex, that kind of thing always puts extra pressure on too, which you could do without at the moment! Sounds like she's going to be unreasonable in any situation, hopefully if she meets someone she'll chill out a bit and leave you and your DP alone, it's a shame as it's the children that are missing out on their father  

Karen, all the best for your transfer tomorrow, very exciting, I'm sure it'll feel great to have them aboard   my clinic has said no deodorant, no talc, no moisturiser and deffo no perfume, when I checked today they said it's basically anything scented that can affect the eggs and none of the staff at my clinic are allowed to wear perfume, even the receptionist who's miles away from the theatre! And a full bladder...I can't remember anything else, I think that's everything.

Right I'm off to bed, feeling really uncomfortable now, it's been a nightmare hoofing around London on the tube for the last couple of days, feeling really uncomfortable but can't get a seat and squeezed in the rush hour! I have a banana and some hot milk to have before midnight then I'm nil by mouth...much like a Gremlin  

Night all xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi everyone!

There's so much going on it's hard to keep up with everyone  

Karen - good luck for your transfer today - sending you lots of positive vibes  

Kirsty - can't believe the machine breakdown but thankful your embies are okay   sounds like the ex is a nightmare too - poor you   good luck for your transfer Saturday too  

Small peanut - hope the EC goes well tomorrow and you are completely fragrance-free  

Sue - keep strong on your 2ww.....and no heavy lifting  

Liz - your transfer doesn't sound good but hopefully it will have a positive outcome nonetheless  

I'm in the US now and ET is tomorrow at 10.45 .......journey was fine and yesterday's embie report was good so fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Better get myself to bed as it's been a very long day  

Claire x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning everyone.

*Karen.*... how exciting! How many are they transferring? 1, 2 or 3 embryos? As the other girls have already said... nothing perfumed. So no perfumed shower gel, body lotion, deodorant etc. The strong chemicals can harm the embryos. It's uncomfortable having a full bladder! But apart from that you shouldn't feel a thing. The catheter they use is so thin. Good luck!

*SP*... good luck!

*ClaireLouise*... Best of luck for your transfer today! How many are you having put in?

*AFM.*.. waiting for my daily embryo update call.. it never gets any easier!

Hello to all the other ladies on here.

xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!
Not been on here for a few days been a bit hectic! Thankyou for all your best wishes and it is great to hear all your positive stories. Currently on day 6 (I think?!) of a short flare protocol - first few days were mad and last two settled down before the big spurt! And my dog is looking ready to pop her pups soon!
Lindy 15 - I am a bit similar to you on my first protocol I had 19 follicles but only 5 eggs - this time the scan has shown 4 follicles one side & one on the left. So five follicles in total and the numbers won't change drastically - just hoping that there are at least 5 good quality eggs!! Will have to see what other people's situations have been with positive outcomes. Anyone?
Still waiting for an update on my NK cells too - Chicago have snow storms! 
Will now try and digest all your posts 😜
Good luck!
Asp xx


----------



## empedia

Hi girls, just a quickie as i've seen so many lovely messages to me on here - thank you so much!

Peanut I'm thinking of you today and you'll do fine I'm absolutely sure. Sorry no other personals right now, just popping in quickly. We've had some other family upset I can't bring myself to talk about on here, I'm OK but even if I get a BFN it pales into insignificance, plus my stress levels have been so sky high during all of the processes, I am aware that will have worked against me. Coping fine with 2WW, felt a bit unwell and crampy the first couple of days, more sprightly now and just getting on and trying to stay calm. 

Wishing you all a huge amount of luck with the processes whatever stage you're at.

Lots of love and good luck

Liz xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi again ladies! Just been catching up on your posts!!
Kirsty - amazeballs of news!!! I think that's the highest I have heard of!! Which clinic are u at as saw that you had Chicago immunes done? Lets see how many blasts you get & you will be able to Freeze some? I have issues with DP's ex too - luckily she's not that evil - but she really tests me at times & the way tha DP handles her is worse (luckily she left him over a year before I met him & she married someone else quite quick alot younger....at least she wants her kids to have a good relationship with me & him - must be very hard & it won't give the kids a good relationship example). Good luck with ET so will u be on your own or will u have the kids in the waiting room?  lol - sorry don't know tgeatrefirst ages- just think of her face if the kids did come and told her!! WW3?

Small peanut - I feel your follie fear!!! Exactly same boat ....only 5 this time won't increase much more I am told and I had 19 last time and only 5 eggs ......hope there is good quality eggs in each one!! It is disappointing tho..

Karen - brilliant news for you too!! I wonder if my sister would do the same for me.....I will call her tonight! She hates injections! Lol 

To everyone else good luck, it would be nice to know where all of you are at.

AFM-just waiting for today's instructions just disappoint that numbers of follies haven't changed in last couple of days 
Going to walk my heavily pregnant dog when I get back I keep thinking she may have popped pups whilst I am out!! Please be convenient dog!!
Asp xx


----------



## Aspi

Ps Liz
Wishing you all the luck fingers crossed
Asp xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi girls sorry not been on much, only have an iPad to use instead of my laptop so doing personals is not easy.  Hope everyone are ok and sending u lots of luck with ur tx, ec, er And otd.  

Well am having a lovely Time in uk. Lots of catching up.  10dp3pt the affects of the hcg jab wore Off 2 days ago but am now starting to Feel thirsty again. 5 more sleeps til OTD.


----------



## Aspi

Good luck Ronnie xxx 44 & not out! Great to see!
Asp xx


----------



## Mish3434

Empedia      


Shelley x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Asp*..... I'm at CRM in London (near Baker Street). It was only suggested that I have the immune tests done when I switched clinics in November. I had 3 failed IUIs and 2 failed & 1 cxld IVF at my last clinic and they never mentioned it to me?! Anyway, turns out I have elevated NK cells which I'm now having treatment for. Haha, no the step kids won't be coming to the clinic. I'm not even allowed to meet the little girl!! The EW makes me out to be worse than the Wicked Witch of the West! Tells Izzy what a horrible woman I am and makes her feel guilty for even thinking about spending time at ours with her Dad ... "Mummy would be lonely without you" .. all that kind of brainwashing. Awful isn't it? It would be WW3 if she found out that's for sure. I don't need the extra stress! I still have 17 embryos going strong and am hoping to have good quality ones to transfer at blastocyst stage on Saturday. Some to freeze would be fab! I really hope you get some good quality eggs from those 5 follis. Any chance of others popping up? There is always a possibility and you are only 6 days into your stims. Crossed fingers for you.

*Liz..*. hiya lovie, sorry to hear bout your family upset. Thinking of you. Try and stay as relaxed and rested as you can. Easier said than done though I know!

*Ronnie*..... hope you're enjoying your time in the UK. Cold isn't it?!  for your BFP

How is everyone else doing? Hi to *Peanut, Claire, Polly, Karen, Sue* 

*AFM*.... 17 embies still hanging in there. 16 are good - excellent and 1 is poor quality (ahhh). Transfer defo on Sat. My dilemma is to decide whether to transfer two or three if they are high quality. Multiple pregnancies obviously bring problems to the babies and the mother.. but I realistically can't see all three taking given my age and previous failures. I know the consultant is pushing me towards just two, but instinct tells me to go for all three. Any advice girls? I'm in a real quandary.


----------



## Sushi Lover

p.s. I'm in new territory as have never got to blastocyst stage before so we have no past experiences to base our decision on!  The percentages of it working are obviously higher than 2dt or 3dt transfer I've had before.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello girls, just a quick one as I'm resting up in bed after EC and feeling really dozy ( no change there then   ), it all went well and we ended up with 11 eggs which we're over the moon about, sperm sample was really good, so he did his job and I'm just resting up now and waiting for the dreaded phone call tomorrow morning!

Kirsty, it is a dilemma but if it was me I think I'd go for 3 x blasts to give yourself the best chance possible (my clinic have just told me that if we're lucky enough to get that far then their policy for women my age is 3 x blasts) though it's a very personal decision I know, but the likelihood of all three implanting must be quite long odds you would have thought. It's a tricky one but you can decide on the morning of transfer once you know the quality and remember, whatever you choose to do will be the right decision for you.

Karen and Claire good luck for your transfers, hope it all goes well xxx

Liz, I really hope you're OK, so sorry to hear you've had terrible news, I'll PM you  

Sue, Ronnie, Polly, Asp, hope you're all OK today.

Signing off for a nap xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

By the way, it's proper busy on here today isn't it!


----------



## whitvi

Hey Kirsty,

If it were me I would have 3 put back too, as like you say the odds of them all taking are probably fairly low, even with blasts.  But like small peanut says, you can make a decision on the day and it'll be right - just go with your gut.  Good Luck! and what a fabulous number to even be thinking of!!

Smallpeanut, also 11 eggs is great too!  well done you and fingers crossed each and every one will fertilise.

It seems to sound like at our age that every couple of cycles we kick out a great number of eggs, while other's it's less.

x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Peanut*... woohoo! Great news about the 11 eggs. You must be so pleased with that number. Rest up now! Thanks for the advice re the transfer number. It's got to be long odds right? I've had 3 transferred before, but only at day 3 when their chances of success are much less. So it's more difficult to decide with a 5dt. I'll see on Sat. Thanks again. Good luck for the call tomorrow morning. I hope your eggs and hubby's swimmers are already getting jiggy in that petri dish!

*Whitvi*... thanks also for your advice. I think, deep-down, I've already decided on three, but sometimes you need a bit of reassurance. It's difficult as before I transferred three, but they were on day 3 so lesser quality and none of them took. I HAVE to go for three blastos I think! If by some lucky turn of events they do all take I'll just deal with it then. But seriously... the odds must be tiny?! Yes, it's strange about the egg count isn't it? I've had such erratic results... one cycle cancelled because of poor response then a smaller number of 11 and 6... this time 20 ! Weird. I think you are right about our age group... every couple of months our body's go a bit crazy and produce tons more than normal. Even naturally I suppose. That's why many ladies in late 30's and early 40's have non-identical twins because 2 eggs are released. Nature's way of a last chance saloon! How are you? What's your latest news?

xx


----------



## whitvi

Yes, def agree there re: the older mums with natural twins - I've also heard that the older age group are probably more likely to sputter out a few eggs every now and then and then prob none for a while.
Me, i'm going to try a mild stimm IUI on my next cycle (we are ramping it up from TTC naturally!), so just waiting for AF to arrive next week some time and then I'll have a baseline scan to see what the state of play is.
My consultant thinks that although i'm detecting an LH surge each month it might not be high enough for my body to pop the follie so instead it continues to grow and becomes a cyst.  She hopes that the stimm and hcg drugs will kick start me back into ovulating properly again.  We'll see!
So exciting re: everyone's news though, you are all soooo close to getting there!!  I've been reading every day.....  
x


----------



## Polarbear72

Hi Ladies

I am still following with interest! Just wanted to say Kirsty: 3 is the magic number!

Good luck with the 2WW, EC's & ET's

PB x


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi ladies!

Resting up after transfer this morning.....all went well with one 1AA (think that's the right terminology!) embie transferred...... Looks like we'll get at least one frostie too......and now the dreaded 2ww starts

Kirsty - I think as others have said you should go with your instinct on the number to transfer......17 is such a great number to start with!! We didn't have such a conundrum as our clinic will only transfer a max of 2 embryos due to the risk of multiple births and as we already have a DS we're okay with that......good luck for Saturday 

Small peanut - great news on the 11 eggs and hope the call tomorrow brings good news

Liz  

Ronnie - glad you're coping with the 2ww - I think I might use the number of sleeps as a way of counting down to OTD  

Asp - hope the follie news is good and your dog keeps to her schedule!

Karen - hope your transfer went well  

Hope I've not missed anyone - it is sooooo busy right now! And thanks so much for all your best wishes - they're really appreciated

Claire x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Evening lades, how is everyone?

Clairelouise, hooray to being PUPO! Rest up, relax if you can, and enjoy! Hope you have some good news coming your way soon.

Polar bear and Whitvi, hi, and good luck.

Small peanut, resting your body in perpetration for ET is the best thing you can do. 11 is a brilliant number, well done. Hope tomorrows call brings good news, out of yours and DHs hands now. 

Kirsty, brilliant news you still have 16 going strong plus another wee one. How many to transfer? It's a really tough decision which only you can and DH can make at the end of the day. When you've been through so many failed treatments its natural to say 3, that's exactly what we did. I do think your situation is slightly different though. Yours are going to blast -wow- they have a great chance of success. Also you will probably  (fingers crossed) end up with loads to freeze, so although not ideal, can have a few goes at FET if you like. Also I think this cycle is different for you as in they have treated your NK cells haven't they, which might have caused the implantation problems before? Forgive me if I've got that wrong though. So I would probably go for two, I know it's probably not what you want to hear. When I got my BFP my hcg level was 848 14dp2dt. That's sky high and strongly indicates triplets so I did quite a lot of research into triplet pregnancy and birth. Yes you would cope with whatever was thrown at you and when we're so desperate for a baby we tend not to consider the difficulties. But triplet pregnancies are very risky for mum and babies, and if one baby has difficulties and has to be delivered early it puts the other healthy ones at risk too. I'm sure you're aware of all this and you're right, it's unlikely all three would take but would you believe all 3 of my day2 embies implanted. When I went for my first scan and saw three sacs on the screen I honestly felt sick. Now they only found 2 heartbeats but it just shows that they do all take sometimes and with blasts it's an even higher possibility. Normally I would say go for three but with you having so many other options I would say two. If it doesn't work you could always have  three next time. But at the end of the day it's totally up to you. Sorry if I've thrown a spanner in the works are good luck with your decision, and try to stay relaxed for your big day on Saturday xx

Hi everyone else, sorry if I've missed you, I know I haven't personalled everyone tonight xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Karen, sorry I missed you yesterday, how did ET go? Hope it went well and you're relaxing and enjoying PUPO now x

Aspirational, I had to reply to you as you wanted a hope story, here are a couple...I was in a similar situation to yourself in November, my last scan showed 3 decent sized follies plus a smaller one - they retrieved 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised and were transferred, and now I have twins on board! Also BannyB who sometimes posts on here was cycling at the same time as me - she got only one embie, but it was "the one" and now she is pregnant too! Having big numbers is obviously preferable as long as they are of good quality, as you have more chance of taking them to blast and of having a few left to freeze, but it can still happen for you, even if you only have one, its all it takes! Good luck xx


----------



## Aspi

Pollypoppet, thankyou so much I have had such lovely positive responses it has really lifted me! It's strange because I am feeling on a bit of a high (could be the viagra?!) doing IVIG today 3 hours on a drip and extremely costly but hey ho! Also been given a prescription for clexane and dexamatasone - do u think these are easy to get from a superstore pharmacy? Got to get DP a birthday pressie later for when he arrives so thought I would do all in one place! 
Thankyou - asp xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Aspirational, I've never had dextamatasone, but I got Clexane from asda as I think it's a fairly common anti clotting treatment, I had it when I broke my ankle too. I think it took a day to come in though so might be worth phoning them up first.


----------



## karen71

Hi Thanks for everyones messages, sorry I couldn't get on here yesterday, but I had some bad pain.The ET went ok though, I've got 2 with 8 cells each, and also 6 frozen   which I'm so glad! I'm feeling better now, had abit of pain when I woke up, but fell back sleep after had pessary! which I think helped. Just feel abit bloated. I had a small bit of dark discharge last night which was worrying, but I think I did read it could be to do with when they've cleaned it. I'm trying to relax and stop worrying though! this has got to be the worst part of tx.  
I hope you are all doing ok, I will catch up today with everyone


----------



## Aspi

Fab news Karen! Rest up!!
Polly - thanks got to try and do a ring round so will try asda, lloyds & tescos.....surely one will have some in! Apparently the steroid tablet can be quite expensive ....
Will try get on the case! 
Asp xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Karen, pleased it went well, yes a small discharge could be from cleaning, but do ring the clinic if you're at all worried.

Aspirational, I had a different steroid which were prescribed as enteric coated. The pharmacist offered the non-coated version at about a quarter of the price which I got instead. Obviously if you have any sort of problem with your stomachs it's probably not a great idea as you don't need problems with that on top of everything else! But I just made sure I took mine with breakfast and didn't have any problems. Clexane is about £3 a shot from asda.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*.... it's so interesting about the amount of eggs the body releases.. especially once you get to late 30's and 40's. All goes a bit haywire! I had problems with cysts last year as well. In that the follicle didn't release an egg and formed into a cyst instead. I've been taking DHEA to regulate hormones and I had no cysts on my present cycle which I was so surprised about. Best of luck with the IUI

*Polar*... thanks for that! Made me chuckle.

*Clarie*.... great news re your lovely embryo transfer.. and a frostie too! woo hoo.

*Polly*.... yes, they've treated my NK cells problem this time so it could put me in a more positive position re the embies taking. Lots of people have advised on two if they are high quality as well actually... you aren't the only one. I really appreciate your input and wise words. A few girls on other chats have said exactly the same as you in that if one baby has problems it can affect the other two and it's not worth taking the risk of jeopardising the two healthy ones. So I'm going to see what the quality it like tomorrow.. high quality then 2... average quality...3. And hopefully I'll have the luxury of freezing the others and not letting them perish.

*Karen.*... glad ET went well! 2 embryos with 8 cells is super... and 6 frosties too!! Amazing hun. I don't remember any dark discharge. Do you mean blood? I would check with your clinic this is ok. I would imagine it could be caused by a small scrap during the catheter insertion.

How is everyone else doing today? *Liz, Asp, Peanut, Ronnie*? *SP*... any call regarding your fertilisation yet?

*AFM*... ET is 10am tomorrow... will decide on two or three then depending on the quality of the blastocysts.

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all, congrats on being PUPO Karen and Claire, Liz hope you're baring up OK. 
Kirsty, Polly, Asp, Sue, Whitvi, Polarbear, Ronnie...I'm waving hello to you all, hope you're all OK (sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm on an iPhone and it's really difficult to read back and do personals, sorry  

Just to let you girls know that I had the phone call this morning and only 5 of the 11 fertilised properly (they don't know what happened to the others, (said they looked mature so no apparent reason), so I'm nil by mouth from midnight again tonight in case we lose any overnight then we'll be having a 2 day transfer tomorrow morning, but if they all survive and look normal then we're probably looking at a 3 day transfer on Sunday morning (they think it might be too risky to try and get to blast). Anyway, I take great comfort from Polly's story and fantastic twin BFP without going to Blast, so we're happy albeit slightly apprehensive for tomorrow's call, eek!

(I've decided I need a duvet day off work, so I'm under a quilt on the sofa watching Great British Menu and Real Housewives of Beverly Hills...truly international   )


----------



## Sushi Lover

Our posts crossed SP!

5 is absolutely super..  Don't be disappointed with that.  My last cycle I got 6 eggs and only 2 fertilised... 1 of those abnormally.  So you are in a much better situation than you think.  I pray the embies thrive and you get a couple to transfer tomorrow or Sunday.  We can be PUPO together  

Sometimes the eggs are just not viable and do not fertilise hun.  Nature's way.

Rest up and enjoy the rubbish TV!

xx

p.s. I only had to fast before the EC not the ET as there is no anaesthetic involved?!  Do you know why you are nil by mouth before the transfer?


----------



## SmallPeanut

Sorry Kirsty, our posts crossed, I think that's a really wise decision and a good route, it'll become more apparent once you know the quality of the blasts, huge   for tomorrow morning, I might just be having my et at the same time, you never know! Remember whatever decision you make will be the right one for you.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Ha ha! Our posts crossed again  

Thanks for the reassurance, you know what it's like you just want it to be as perfect as it can be, DH is very upbeat about 5...he's working from home today and he keeps interrupting my rubbish TV viewing by swinging by the living room to give me a high 5  

I'm having to have a full anaesthetic for my transfer the same as my EC, due to a bad experience in my past I can't be awake for the transfer, it's too traumatic, the clinic know what happened to me and they're totally understanding and were even laughing that yet again it looks like the anaesthetist will have to come out at the weekend just for me  

Have a great Friday Kirsty, looks like we'll be PUPO together with any luck


----------



## Sushi Lover

Ooops!  Yep, crossed again.  I've left it an hour this time to stop it from happening again.  

Yes, I understand completely that you want it to be as perfect as possible, we all do.  Before, I just reminded myself that the eggs that didn't fertilise probably had a chromosomal fault and it's part of the natural section process of why some just don't make it.  It probably happens a lot in a natural cycle and we just don't know about it.

Funny about DP and the high fives!!

Oh I see... sorry to hear that.  You poor thing.  Don't be embarrassed by it.  If the clinic are prepared to do that then brilliant.  Saves you a lot of stress and trauma.

xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi everyone!

Good news on your transfer Karen plus lots of frosties too! The info I got from my clinic says that spotting and light bleeding - brown, pink or red - can be expected after ET so it should be fine but if you're worried I would call just to reassure yourself.

SP and Kirsty  - good luck for your transfers tomorrow  . We will all be PUPO together 

Asp - hope you tracked down the drugs at a reasonable cost.

Still resting after ET and making the absolute most of it! Flying back tomorrow.

Claire x


----------



## karen71

I've not had any more dark discharge today, so will see how it goes for now, but might ring clinic just to see.
*SmallPeanut* and *kirsty* good luck with your ET 
*claire* thanks  hope your flight goes ok.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Claire*... have a safe flight home!

*Karen*.... glad the spotting has stopped. Thanks very much!

xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Girls,

Small peanut - 5 is brill hon, it only takes one don't forget.  Fingers crossed they grow nice n strong overnight and you get to a day 3 or blast transfer.  And if not day 2 is still great also, as Pollypoppet says she got twins.  If they're sticky they're gonna stick no matter what.  Good luck with the transfer process too, and don't worry about the clinic they are making a fortune from us girls, so they should be jumping through hoops for us anyway!  

KLS - You are in such a great position too, you have so much choice and ONE of them has GOT to be a sticky doodah, whether now or a FET later on.  Good idea to wait and see on the quality and decide then.  Good luck too with the ET!  I agree also about the egg quality, each month is so different, just mother nature's way of selecting the best ones for best chance of survival eh.  Thats the way I look at a previous m/c, it's sad and upsetting but very logical really.  And yes any natural cycle should theoretically be no different to ivf etc, hence they can't promise great stats as you wouldn't get that naturally anyway.  We just have to go through the process a bit longer when we're older, but it doesn't make going through it any easier but I truly believe we can all get there at some point or other!

Karen - Congrats on being PUPO!!! Loads of sticky   to you!  And yes i've heard loads of ladies say that spotting is very very common for ivf procedures - so all sounds normal to me  

Clairelouise - Also many congrats on being PUPO!!!  Loads of sticky   to you!  And have a good journey and safe flight home - then rest up!

Asp - How did the drip go, all done now?  Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable, but good to know you're doing everthing positive towards helping things along.  Did you get your meds sorted?  I've been ringing around to get the best quotes for mine too...

Pollypoppet - nice to see you popping in, how's the lil twinnies?!  Hope you're feeling ok hun and enjoying it all!

Hi to Ronnie, Polar and Liz.

Wow there are so many of you now either in PUPO or near PUPO status, it's getting pretty exciting!!    Hopefully i'll be there soon too!

x


----------



## karen71

* whitvi* thanks . I hope things are going ok for you , and you join us soon


----------



## urbangirl

KirstyLL- good luck for ET tomorrow, you are so lucky with that number.  Personally I would go with 3, I've always gone to blast, all grade 1's and never transferred less than 3 and still got nowhere. (I had raised NK cells initially aswell but mine were also sorted out). Another lady on this thread had Array CGH testing done on her 5 embryos and found only one of them was chromosomally normal- and surprisingly it wasn't even one of the grade 1 ones.  I haven't heard of anyone on the over 40's with triplets, except those who have used donor eggs.  PollyP is the only one I  know of who's even had twins (Polly, you're so so lucky!)- but maybe the over 40's ladies on the pregnancy threads know of more?  The possibility of those of us in this age bracket getting a BFP at all is already very reduced, the possibility of triplets is a teeny weeny percentage of that already very small odds of getting pregnant.  Whatever you decided, enjoy your transfer tomorrow


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Glad to see so many positive stories! 
Kirsty - go with your gut instinct & you will be right, you are so well informed! 
SP - brilliant news & hope the transfer goes well!
Whitvi - thanks very much the drip was an experience but the wait in asda later was worse - over an out to collect prescriptions! And I have to go back today to get the rest of the clexane . 
Came to approx 31.80 for 14 20mg clexane & £48 for the dexamathasone for 14 days - 
Hi everyone else!!! Hope you are all fine
AFM - I am waiting now for a scan and then off to acupuncture - I hope already been waiting an hour and 20 mins! 
Asp x


----------



## Sushi Lover

No transfer today girls.  Arrgghhh! Drove all the way to London from Essex was sent straight home again.

We have 9 embryos now. 7 are morulas  and 2 are early blasts.  Mr Forman wants to wait until tomorrow to see which ones are the strongest before doing a 6 day transfer. At the moment it's too difficult to say which are the best quality ones. I have to trust the consultant on this one, even though I'm disappointed not to have a ET today. They've slowed down a little in their development, which I'm now panicking about! What about if I get up there tomorrow and  they've all stopped growing?!  

Urban girl.... Thanks for your advice and input. Definitely something to consider for tom morning.

Asp.... Thank you for your thoughts as well!

SP... When is your transfer?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Asp, sounds like you've had a day of waiting, hope the scan and the acupuncture goes well.

Kirsty I'm thinking of you and hope your transfer went well at 10am, with any luck you're now PUPO!

Whitvi, yea you're right, we are paying enough for this plus the fact that the extra anaesthetic isn't thrown in, I'm paying an extra £500 for it so I shouldn't feel guilty, hope you get started very soon.

Claire, how was your flight? Are you home now?

Karen, glad to hear your spotting has stopped, how're you feeling today?

Liz, how're you baring up? Hope you're OK, sending  

Sue, how is you 2WW going and are you moving this weekend

Hi Polly, Urbangirl, Ronnie (any more 2WW symptoms Ronnie?) hope you're all having a good weekend  

AFM - the call seemed to take forever this morning, but they finally called and he said that all 5 survived overnight and there are 2x 3 cell, 2x 4 cell and 1x 2 cell, four of them are grade 1 and 1 of them is hovering between grade 2&3, he then said it's looking good to go to blast which I was really excited about then he asked my age and I told him 44 and he suddenly backtracked, sounded surprised and then said in which case let's transfer at 9am tomorrow morning (day 3) he apologised profusely and said he didn't realise my age and he didn't think it was worth the risk to carry on to blast given my age, he would rather have them back in their natural environment. So tomorrow morning it is! Quick question for you girls, I haven't got this far before but if they all survive again tonight and they put 3 back in tomorrow does that mean that they take the other grade 1 on to hopefully blast stage for possible later use or to see if it makes it to blast at all?

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## SmallPeanut

Blimey! We've gone and posted at the same time again Kirsty!  

So sorry to hear that your transfer didn't go ahead as planned, though he's obviously made the decision in order to get the best possible outcome...you're problem is that you have too many good ones to choose from!   Trust his judgement and try not to worry too much, I'm sure they'll be fine and he just wants to male sure he's picking the right ones.

So we're both having our ET tomorrow, fingers crossed that we both get what we want


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!  
Kirsty that is brilliant news for your embies & transfer, at least it was Essex & not Scotland! Lol
SP - you have now set me thinking that you look absolutely amazing for your age!! Take it as a compliment! Good luck for tomo too, would you consider doing a split transfer? They do it here for people apparently, don't know the circumstances tho.
AFM - still got 5 follies they all look same size (in my opinion!) I am hanging around for a second blood test (didn't know about so had to postpone acupuncture - hope that she can fit me in today!!)  so having a cuppa ominous a cafe at mo waiting ......& spending money  lol  
Keep posting!! 
Asp x


----------



## Sushi Lover

SP.... Haha, Crossed over again...our minds must be in sync!!  So glad your 5 embies have survived and are developing as they should.  You must sound and look much younger hun! Definite compliment. Interesting that it's too risky to go to blast though. The success rate must be better at day 3 then. We have to put our complete trust in these doctors! As for your question, if you have three transferred then they'll probably give you the option of leaving the others in the incubator to see if they survive to day 4. You'll have an extra cost for day 5 though... The blastocyst culture solution. But I think I would probably freeze the day 4's if they make it to Monday. I transferred day 2 and 3 before, but they were the strongest ones and the others didn't thrive past the day 3 transfer as they were the weak ones. So it's comforting to know the strongest ones went back in. I'm praying I have at least two that make it to day 6, as it's bloody scary waiting this long!!

Asp... Thanks for your good wishes. Yes, a one hour drive isn't that bad I suppose. I was in my grown, stripped off and DP in scrubs when we were told it wasn't going ahead!! So frustrating.  Went to Starbucks and treated myself to a decaf cappuccino and cheese/marmite panini instead  . How big are your follis now? Sorry about all your hanging around for bloods ... Hope you make acupuncture later

Xxx


----------



## urbangirl

KirstyL, how frustrating, couldn't they have picked up the phone?!  That's great that they want to take the embryos further though.  Good luck for tomorrow!

SP, you should definitely be able to go to blast with the other grade one, and they would surely try to continue culturing the other one if it thrives.  If they didn't want to do that I'd ask them to put it in for ET rather than discard it, but that's just me, I don't think 4's too many, especially at 44.  I'm shocked at what your consultant's done- surely he should be going on the apparent quality of the embryos, not your age.  But if you're happy with that decision then of course there's no gain in creating waves.  I'd be furious though.

PollyP, so nice to hear from you, and that all is well with your twins.

Not really spending much time on the threads at the mo, so sorry not to say hello to more people, but am keeping up (just!) with what's going on and     for you all.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Kirsty, what a nightmare that you were actually ready to go and in your gown! I didn't realise you'd got that far into the process, you're right, you just have to trust them and their experience, he must be very confident that the extra day will be beneficial. I don't think 3 day transfer have a better chance I think blasts have a higher % success rate but I think he's worried about my age and whether they'll make it to blast. Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you  

Asp, it would be great if they could do a split transfer but I don't think my clinic do that, I remember asking them last time, good luck with the follies, all sounds very promising  

Urbangirl, I'm not sure what to think, I'm in their hands really, there must be a reason why a younger woman's eggs would be taken to blast stage in the same situation and he wants to rush and get mine back in because of my age, when I said to him this morning would he rather wait and see what they look like tomorrow, he said no, just come in for transfer, he won't be calling, his reason was in his opinion we have just as much chance with a 3DT as we would with a blast and he didn't want to take the risk to wait and see in case we lost all of them, my guess is that he would take that risk with a younger woman as there will be other chances in the future but this is my last shot. Anyway I'm not upset in anyway, it's his profession so his experience is more valuable than my blind hope (with any luck  

By the way Asp and Kirsty, I'm not sure I look THAT young but he saw me at EC with no make up on and everyone looks young without their make up, more likely he needs to go to specsavers


----------



## karen71

*SmallPeanut* good luck with your ET.  Nice to hear about him thinking you were younger 
*urbangirl* hope things going ok with you. I know what you mean about keeping up, if I miss a day its feels like I've been away for ages.
*Kirsty* sorry you got all that way in distance and getting in gown etc, it's a pity they couldn't have decided before you travelled there. Good luck for tommorrow  
*aspirational* good luck with your follies  sorry you had to miss accupunture. I had that last week, where I had to have a blood test I didn't know about, though thankfully I didn't have to be anywhere.
How is everyone else doing?, hope your all ok 
*AFM* I had abit of pain this morning but been ok for the rest of the day, dp took me in town, so been mainly window shopping, but thought it might do me good to walk abit, sat down a few times for a bit to rest, a good excuse to have a cup of coffee  Dp didn't mind that at all!  My sister seems to be ok at moment, she did feel bloated abit the other day, so keeping an eye on her, did anyone else have any symptoms after their EC?


----------



## SueQiwi

Hi Guys~
*AFM*~ I'm freaking out. I got a BFP, but my HCG is only 15. They think it is probably a chemical pregnancy. Has anybody ever heard of a successful pregnancy after a first beta of 15? Now I have to wait until Thursday for a second bloodtest!!! argh.

*Ronnie*~ Did you get your results yet? I think we were synced up with our cycles.

*SmallPeanut*~ congrats on those 5 fantastic embies.

*Kristy*~ wow 6 day blasts! That is impressive. I think that is another record for us over 40s!!

*Karen*~ Congrats on being PUPO. I've got my fingers crossed for you. And so fantastic to have frosties too!

*Claire*~ congrats on being PUPO. I've got my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow Sue, a BFP, that's amazing!!!!  

Not ever having got that far I'm afraid I know nothing about HGC levels or what they mean, I can only hope and pray that it's not a chemical, try to think positively, I'm sure the days between now and the next blood test will be agonisingly slow but you never know it may be BFP again with higher HGC levels next time, with any luck!

Hope the other girls on here can shed more light than me but in the meantime let's hope it's a sticky little blighter and hangs on in there


----------



## Macsbump1

Hello Ladies,
My first post so hope this gets to you all.  Just starting out on my first IVF/ICSI cycle, and currently on DHEA, Pregnacare and Noristerone.  I understand I'll be starting Buserilin and Gonal F at the beginning of March.  Very nervous, and hoping my egg quality is still good enough.  DP's SA had plenty of swimmers, just hoping the old girls still got it in her lol!  Had a few administrative hiccups at my fertility clinic so hoping my nerves will settle.  

I've been following some of your posts, it's so lovely you are there to support each other through what seems sometimes a lonely journey.  Wishing you all lots luck for your cycles x


----------



## karen71

*Sue* Thanks  Congratulations  I hope the blood test turns out ok, Sorry I can't help you about HGC levels or anything, like peanut I've never got this far so don't know about that. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's all ok  
*Macsbump1* Hi, it is good to be on here when your going through the ivf journey, and everyone on here is so friendly and has helped me alot with all their help with anything I didn't know and support. I think it would be alot more stressful if I didn't have someone to talk to. I hope things go ok for you in March


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

Welcome Macsbump, good luck on this roller coaster ride, from your signature it looks like your eggs certainly still have it in them   like Karen said, everyone on here is so supportive and helpful and it has helped me no end sharing things with people who have been through it all before and have great advice.

Karen, hope the pain has gone, could that be implantation? Tell your Sis to drink plenty of water, it will help with the bloating, how are you feeling? Still calm?

Kirsty, I'm dying to hear how you got on at ET today and what you decided to do, hope everything went really well xxx

Sue, I've just looked up HGC levels on google and it does seem that all you can do is wait to see if it's risen at the next blood test, sorry I can't be more help, I'm thinking of you  

AFM - well I've had my transfer this morning, now lying in bed waiting for DH to bring me lunch, it all went well and 3 lovely looking grade 1, 8 cell embies are now aboard and hopefully developing as we speak, got pictures of them and like an idiot I can't stop looking at them   I'm now officially PUPO, huzzah!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Afternoon ladies,

Sue... Wow! Congrats on BFP! Sorry,but like the others I've never got that far before either so I don't know if 15 is ok at this early stage or not. I pray it increases for you.

SP... Congrats on PUPO! Sounds like you had some beautiful embies to transfer. It's so emotional isn't it? We've got photos as well. Amazing to look at!

Karen... How are you feeling today? Yes, I had bloating and stomach pain for A good 5 days. They told me to drink 4 litres of water or herbal tea a day to help the ovaries get back to normal. They are so swollen after stim drugs you see. Keep an eye on your sis,but remember to look after you as well!

Hi to Ronnie, Asp, Polly, Liz, UB and Claire. Hope all is well.

Macsbump ... Welcome and good luck with your cycle. I really think the DHEA improved the quantity and quality of my eggs this time around. 6 collected before and 20 this time after 3 months of DHEA. Plus I got to blast for first time ever.

So, update from me.... I am now officially PUPO! Phew. What a long journey so far. Today we had 8 blasts to choose from.  5 were of average quality, 3 good. He gave us the choice of transferring 3  now or 2 (grade BB1) and freezing the third (BB2)... But said the third had a less than 50% chance of surviving the thaw as 6 days frosties do not often result in success as a FET. 5 days is optimal really.  So we had to choose between transferring 3 today or transferring 2 and freezing the other, but putting the quality at risk for another time. The other 5 were not of a high enough quality to survive thawing at a later date. DP and I looked at one another and panicked!! We'd said in the car about transferring 2 and freezing others,but didn't think it would mean risking the quality quite so substanitally at thaw process. I asked DP what he thought and there was this awful silence for what seemed like minutes, but was seconds. Me, the consultant, embryologist, nurse all held our breath and stared at him! He was a bit freaked by it that's for sure. In the end they gave us some privacy to chat and we decided to just go for it. Mr Forman wasn't opposed to transferring the 3, he just left it to us. Arrggghhh.  So, I now have 3 blastocysts on board. Grades BB1 and 2. If they'd have been AA's then I'd already decided just 2. We are both happy with the decision and are giggling about triplets...  The chances of that are so slim. I asked about the percentages..and at CRM only one lady of over 40 has had triplets. Twins is more common, but still a long shot. I pray just one takes. We had embryo glue as well for extra stickiness! 10 days until my blood test or 12 for hpt. We can do either. Laying on sofa now. DP gone to Tesco for spag bol ingredients for dinner later. I have to go back tomorrow for intralipid infusion. I hope the snow doesn't hamper that journey!

Lots of love and thanks for all your support, advice, prays,hugs  and positive vibes. I hope everyone is snuggled up in the warm  Xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Thanks for the welcome *Karen and Small Peanut. I've been following your journeys for the last few weeks before I got the courage to join. Like you I'm routing for Kirsty too. Scratch that her thread just posted. Pupo that's brilliant Kirsty. So glad the DHEA seems to have helped you too! Three on board, wonderful x

My FC recommended DHEA, so I've been taking that, but they said I should stop before I start the Stimms. My body has never been so deprived of Caffeine, and I admit I had horrendous headaches withdrawing from it. I've also cut out carbonated drinks and my body is now a temple lol!

I've learned loads just reading your threads, and it's good to know you are here  x*


----------



## karen71

*SmallPeanut* Not got any pain at the moment, just had abit when woke up. Yes maybe could of been implantation,I hope so  . I will check when I see her if she's drinking enough. I'm not to bad at the moment, if I keep myself busy ,especially my mind! Just feels like longer since I had ET then realise its only 3 days and still got over a week! But I'm trying to keep to the take each day at a time thing, but its like trying to relax, easier said than done!  Glad your ET went ok  welcome to the club of waiting. sending you  that everything goes ok. I got a photo of mine too, though had to put them away, or I would probably keep looking at them as well lol.  
*Kirsty*Thanks . I will tell her about drinking 4 litres.. Glad your ET went ok, welcome to to the waiting club . I can imagine it must of been hard to decide, but sounds like 3 is the best choice, thankfully we had already decided how many, I know its our choice but it does help abit when you know all the facts. Also sending  to you to that everything goes ok


----------



## Ipomée

Hello Ladies:
Sue, Karen, Smallpeanut, Kirsty, Whitvi, Urbangirl, Claire and welcome to Macsbump1  and anyone I may have missed 

I wanted to come back and vicariously cycle with you and congratulate everyone with all of the BFPs!!! 
I'm wishing you all the best.        
Ipomée


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Ipomee, welcome to the thread, the more the merrier and let's hope upon hope we have loads of BFPs to congratulate everyone on  

Kirsty, what a dilemma, though for what it's worth I think you made the right decision, our 40 something odds being lower than the normal IVF rates I think you're giving yourself the best chance of successful pregnancy without too much risk, congrats on being PUPO!!!

Glad you're keeping calm Karen, 2 WW really drags doesn't it!

Waving hello to everyone else, Liz, Ronnie, Asp, Polly, Claire, Urbangirl, Sue, Macsbump (I'm on my iPhone again so personals are really tricky) 
xxxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Macsbump, ha, I know what you mean about the caffeine, I'd treated myself to a Nespresso machine and I LOVE coffee, after switching to decaf I had shocking headaches for about a week, I had no idea that it was so addictive!!!

So a very quick update and possiby too much information but we were told to have sex 12 hours after transfer as research shows the antibodies in sperm help the development... without going into too much detail it was a disastrous  escapade  where both of us were being far too careful for fear of dislodging the embies! Hilarious! 

Plus I inserted the pessary (back door as I've been told)  and then needed the loo shortly afterwards and lost it again! So we're doing really well so far (not), honestly this could be turned into a film full of farce if it wasn't so embarrassing!

Just wanted to say, Ronnie I'm thinking of you, I have an inkling that your OTD is any day now, haven't heard from you for a while but you could be travelling, hope you're OK and you get the result you want xxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi all,
good luck to all in 2WW and congrats to those who got BFP's !!
I'm slowly getting back to normal after a BFN last week.
giggled over some posts that I have been reading and as most of us are going through this infertility journey for a while now. could be a good idea to share
the weirdest/funniest moment/or the moment where you thought.. am I this desperate ?
mine has to be here in the middle east. I thought I should go for accupuncture to help things as I did in london. 
went to this place which looked like it was closed down.. a wellness centre, with feral cats walking around..  fountain not working, strange smell.
walked in to reception. got looks all round, asked about the accpuncture appt I had... went to meet the doctor. the receptionist came with because she had to translate. 
not many questions were asked, only why was I there. didn't even ask what day of my cycle was I on. 
so minutes later, I'm in this smelly room lying down with, what looks like a little wooden house, burning smoke on my tummy, needles everywhere thinking... 
how did I let a non-english speaking stranger do this to me   that's when I knew I was desperate.. 
needless to say a few weeks later when AF was arriving I didn't go back, but my last visit was rewarded with a slashed tyre.. my own fault, drove over a smashed up kerb. 
another one was in one clinic when my DH went to ahem.. contribute.. the receptionist picked up the container , looked over at him with the biggest come and get me look.. honestly 
we  both burst out laughing !
love lindy x


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls sorry for lack of contact, I have been in England and have only got back this evening.  There is so much to catch up on that for tonight i wont be able to do personals so I apologise  now.

  I am so sad to hear of this result for some of you. Please take time out and do not give up on your dream of a family  


   Congratulations to those who have had a great result      

AFM Well great trip to UK, sad to leave everyone again.  OTD was today but due to travelling I wont be able to get it done til tomorrow morning.  Very nervous and scared of not getting a BFP.  The side affects from the HCG wore off on Tues, then on Thursday I started to feel very thirsty again and tired.  Also my boobs have changed and the milk glands seem to be firming up, so feeling hopeful but dont want to get too positive just in case.

I will let you all know my result as soon as I hear.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Lindy, so sorry to hear about your BFN, loving your story about the acupuncturist, you're right about being so wrapped up in wanting it work that we do some crazy things...I currently have a half hundred weight of avocados ripening on every window ledge in the house as I'm convinced eating one a day will help implantation and went a bit doolally yesterday when I realised none of them were ready to eat  

Ronnie, I have absolutely everything crossed for you, wishing you all the luck in the world for your test today     

Hope everyone else is well, how're you getting on Liz, Kirsty, ClaireLouise, Karen, Sue (anymore news Sue, have you tried POAS?) Whitvi, Polly, Asp, Urbangirl, Ipamee, Macsbump, Polarbear, hope everyone is doing OK  

AFM I'd forgotten how difficult this 2WW is, I'm constantly googling and DH has decided that he needs to wrap me in cotton wool and keep me under a quilt on the sofa, must admit that I'm struggling to relax and my stomach muscles are constantly tense, I just can't help worrying and subsequently tensing up...ho hum, MUST TRY AND RELAX!!!


----------



## Ronnie3007

Devastated  .  

Good Luck to everyone and i really hope you get your dream of a family. I will keep an eye on you all.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh Ronnie, I'm so so sorry, I know there's absolutely nothing I can say that will help      

Take care of yourself
xxxxxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Lindy and Ronnie, I'm so so sorry to hear of your BFNs. It's very sad to hear and I really feel for you. Look after yourselves and your other halves and I hope that in time you can start to think about the next steps. For now though just be kind to yourselves xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Thanks Girls, well we have decided to find out about having my clips removed.  My chance of falling goes up from 15% (IVF) to 40% naturally.  It will sadly now be down to cost.  I so need to win the lottery    

Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Mish3434

Ronnie, So sorry to see your BFN    


Shelley x


----------



## karen71

*Ipomée* Thanks , hope things are going ok for you 
* Ronnie* Really sorry about your BPN  
*Lindy* Really sorry to about your BPN ..Thinking of you both.
*SmallPeanut* I know excatly what you mean about 2ww, I'm also finding it hard to relax and keep googling things, The only thing that would of helped me, would have been if I had gone sleep for 2 weeks! Had 1st day back at work today, which was hard. But trying to take it easy now. 
*AFM* Trying to relax, and take things step by step still but is soo hard. Hope everyone else ok


----------



## Macsbump1

Sorry to hear of your BFN Ronnie, and Lindy, been following your threads.  We all know how bad you feel, don't give up x

Glad to hear all going well for you Smallpeanut and Karen.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I finished the noristerone two days ago and still no AF, how typical.  I always dreaded the AF until now.  Yesterday had what I think was my first hot flush, felt like I was running a temperature, me no likey.  Just want to get on with it now.  

As for funny experiences Lindy, one comes to mind.  DP and I had recently watched the 'Babymakers' programme, and were in hysterics when the consultant called the mens special room the 'mastubatoriam.  So there we were sat in the consulting room and the nurse steps out of the room for a moment.  DP looks at me and says 'Whats that noise', ' they are sanding the windows down outside' I said.  ' Oh I thought it was the masturbatoriam' he said.  Well I just fell about laughing, and we were still giggling like a pair of school kids when the nurse came back in.


----------



## Pollypoppet

Macsbump, it does just seem to take forever when you're waiting for it. It normally comes about 3 days after your last norethisterone but can take up to a week. And when you're about to start IVF darn AF always seems to play silly games! Good luck.


----------



## Pollypoppet

Evening ladies, how is everyone?

Sue, any more news? Hope things have turned out well for you.

SmallPeanut, Karen, Kirsty  and fellow 2ww-ers how's it going?

Impomee, welcome back and good luck!

Urban girl, nice to see you back too. How are you? Where are you in your cycle or havent you started yet? sorry if ive missed some news.Good luck with it, I really hope this is your time x

Aspirational, how's your cycle going? Hope you're ok.

Hi anyone I've missed x


----------



## Ipomée

Ronnie and Lindy I wanted to send my love and hugs to you both.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning ladies.

*Macsbump1*.... thanks for the kind wishes. 3 is quite scary, but I couldn't leave 1 behind! I stopped my DHEA at egg collection.

*Karen*.... thanks for the positive thoughts! Same to you. How are you feeling today? Is your sister ok? 4 litres is loads, but did the trick for me.

*Ipomee*... welcome back!

*Small Peanut*... Are you still laying on the sofa hun?! haha. I'm back at work today, getting the circulation going, but taking it easy. How are you feeling? Roll on next Thursday!

*Lindy15*... sorry to hear about your BFN last week... it never gets easier to deal with and I feel for you. I really laughed at your story about acupuncture in the middle east! Jeez... sounds positively terrifying!! The things we do in the journey to conceive. I think we must all go a bit mad?! I think all the superstitious things we all do is a tad ridiculous. I now have to eat a cheese and marmite panini from Starbucks everyday because I had one on EC day and it was lucky?! Sod the calories.

*Ronnie*.... sending you some massive hugs    ... so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself.

Hello to *ASP and Urban Girl.*.. hope you are both well.

*Polly*... thanks for thinking of us 2WW'ers .... You remember how it felt I'm sure. How are you doing?

*AFM*... trying to decide whether to go for a blood test at the clinic on the 19th or POAS on the 21st.. they've given me the choice and I don't know what to do?! DP and I can do the POAS together, but with the blood test we'll know two days earlier.

xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Ronnie and Lindy - so sorry to see your bfns   

Take good care of yourselves
Claire x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello All,

*Kirsty*, I understand your dilemma, I've just booked an oppointment at the clinic for next Thursday first thing for the dreaded blood test, my problem being that too many of my friends have told me that they had loads of Negative POAS experiences when they were actually pregnant and me being the eternal optimist I would never quite believe it was all over until a blood test confirmed it, so the same as last time, I won't be POAny Sticks at all, I just go straight for the blood test to get the definitve answer good or bad. Though I can understand the problem if you have to wait an extra two days! How are you feeling by the way, any symptoms?

*Sue*, any more news? Have you tried POAS before going back for the blood test? As it's Wednesday here then if I remember rightly you're the other side of the world so your 2nd blood test should be today I think, wishing you all the luck in the world, I really really hope the HCG levels have gone up    

*Karen*, how's it going? Has your sister's bloating calmed down and are you managing to relax any more? It's difficult I know, nigh on impossible! Have you had any weird symptoms yet?

*Macsbump*, I had exactly the same problem with waiting for AF to arrive, usually it's something you never want to see and it arrives and the one time that you want it, it doesn't!!! Probably why it's nicknamed the witch  I absolutely loved your story about the 'Masturbatorium', you definitely need something to laugh about through this, and for some reason the clinical environment makes fits of the giggles last even longer  Hope AF arrives and you get going very shortly.

*Ronnie*, how're you doing today? Is DH looking after you, take it easy, regroup and try to console yourself in the knowledge that your eggs are still good and everything is still working, so if you look into unclipping the tubes then you could start trying naturally, sending big   

*Lindy*, how're you doing today? I agree, there could be a whole thread on funny, embarrassing, weird experiences, I bet everyone has got one! 

*Polly*, how are you and those little twins doing today, your support as always is very much appreciated.

*Liz*, how're you coping with the 2WW, hope you're feeling OK, I can't remember when your OTD is, is it early next week?

*Clairelouise*, haven't heard from you for a while, how's the 2WW treating you, I think your OTD is next week as well isn't it?

Waving hello to *Asp*, *Urbangirl*, *Ipomee*, *Whitvi* hope you're all OK.

*AFM* - Well I've decided to take the week off work and come out to the Cotswolds as it's more relaxing out here than London (I've left DH in London so I get a bit of peace and quiet too  ), and it's currently snowing as I look out the window which is very picturesque  Driving myself mad though with daytime TV and googling (which I've now decided is a very bad idea), I just saw an American statistic that said practically no one over 44 succeeds with their own eggs and put the chances at 1%, which really depressed me so I went and looked at other stats until I found a % I liked better, Google is a dangerous thing I tell you! 

I had the call from the clinic yesterday to tell me that neither of the other two embies left behind progressed any further than they were on Sunday, which was a blow as I was hoping obviously for the best case scenario of frosties but if not then I wanted to hear that at least they'd come on a bit and had carried on in their quest to blast, even if they weren't good enough to freeze, it would have been nice to know that they hadn't just perished on the same day as my ET as I obviously I now think that the 3 that we transferred will be doing the same thing, the embriologist assured me that the 3 strongest were used so we can't compare them.

So basically I'm lolling about in the countryside and my brain is getting as soft and squashy as I hope my lining is


----------



## SmallPeanut

I've just looked at the length of that post...can you tell I've got time on my hands


----------



## Pollypoppet

Kirsty - I must have missed your post the other day. Good news you have all three on board.  Given the circumstances I think I would have done the same had I been in your situation. 

Hi SmallPeanut, enjoy your time in the Cotswolds, sounds lovely. Hope you can relax, and not too much googling! As embryologist said, you have the strongest three on board PLUS they will do much better in their natural environment instead of in the lab. Fingers crossed for you.

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi* SP*,

I love your long posts!!! How great you are in the Cotswolds getting much needed rest and relaxation. I wish I was there with you! haha. Odd thing to say considering we don't know each other.. but I feel I do 

Yes, I agreed with you regarding the incorrect POAS results. Always best to know through a blood test. There are no "what if's" or "maybe's" that way. No symptoms to speak of if I'm honest (desperately looking for some though!)... how about you? I'm always tired in the afternoon for example and my boobs have been sore since the stimulation drugs.. so no signs there. The only thing that's different is that I'm not sleeping as well this week. Usually sleep solidly for 8 or 9 hours no problem. Keep waking up throughout the night, restless, loo, thinking, fidgety etc.... that could be the steroids though. Apparently they cause insomnia! Although I take them at breakfast time to avoid this side effect. Oh, one other thing... Had a few sharp abdominal twinges last night and today. But I had those on my BFNs as well! No way of knowing this early. Only read the websites that have positive stats for you!! Disregard the others 

*Sue*.... am desperate to know if your Beta levels picked up. Thinking of you. Good luck for the blood test.

Sorry *Claire*... forgot to ask after you earlier... is your OTD coming up? Hope you have some symptoms!

xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Polly*.... I honestly wrote the longest ever message so I'm laughing that you managed to miss it! hahaha  Yes, we had a bit of a 'moment' in the theatre (me on the bed in my gown, DP in his scrubs sitting beside me).. You could almost hear the tumbleweed blowing past in the silence when we had to decide on 2 or 3! We just couldn't risk leaving one behind as this is our best chance yet (by far). I'm not greedy and would be happy with just the 1 taking! I think if they'd have been AA grade and would do well being frozen and thawing out then we would have plumped for 2 and saved the other for next time. Unfortunately with all of these fertility things that luxury is never forthcoming and there is always a spanner in the works of some kind. I'm happy we've made the right decision and so is DP ... thank God! I was worried we'd come out of the clinic and he'd say he went along with it for me or something similar, and that he only wanted to transfer 2. Imagine that! Luckily we reached the same decision independently 

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

I wish you could be out here too *Kirsty*, on a proper relaxing girls week away  No I haven't had any symptoms really jusy an achy AF feeling though I've had that since halfway through stimming to be honest, I'll be desparately looking out for signs of implantation around Friday/Saturday, imagined or otherwise  and yes I'll be keeping away from Google unless it's stats that I like the sound of 

Thanks *Polly*, yes fingers crossed those three strong embies are hanging on in there, I must admit that they were all surprised at the clinic that they looked so good/normal given my age and thought that they would have slightly more than the 10% chance they gave me originally (though I don't remember any of this as I was just coming round from the anaesthetic but DH was compos mentis).

xxx


----------



## karen71

* Kirsty* My sisters alot better thanks, she is trying to drink loads of water, so hopefully soon she will be ok.I think I would have the blood test first. I've got to take a sample next tuesday when I go for the blood test. Think I might tell them to tell me both results at the same time so don't get my hopes up.lol
*SmallPeanut* My sisters alot better thanks. Yes it is very hard to relax, but I keep trying to make sure I sit down and just watch tv or come online, and try to forget things and relax. I do my pessary at 7 so lay on the bed after for half an hour, so I'm away from everyone for abit of quiet time. Not sure about the symptoms yet because I keep thinking I get one ,then wonder if I'm just imagining it.lol. Are you having any? I know what you mean about googling! I'm excatly the same . As Kirsty said I wish I was there with you, at the cotswolds. I think its much better not to be at work, going through this. Hope it helps you 
*Macsbump* Hope af comes soon, you don't want it to come, but the one time you actually do its late! I've had that a few times. 
Hi to everyone else I hope you are all doing ok, it's hard to scroll down very far on here because my computer is going very slow at the moment 
*AFM* Started counting down the days even though still got 6 days still to go!  Trying very hard to relax, though it's hard sometimes getting on with life and not getting stressed. As I said to smallpeanut not sure if I'm getting any weird symptoms or not, worried I might be seeing things in hope. If that makes sense.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Karen I wish you were here in the Cotswolds too, in fact I've had many a great girls weekend over here, with copious amounts of wine and much laughter gathered round the AGA on a cold winter's evening, there's nothing more relaxing  

We should have ALL had our 2WW out here... with everything but the wine


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi ladies!

Being tucked up in the Cotswolds sounds like bliss - lucky you SP!!!! Keep away from Mr Google - you know it makes sense!!  Karen and Kirsty hope you're surviving your 2ww - it's hard not to get completely obsessed with symptom spotting isn't it? I think lots must be due to all the drugs pumping round our systems right now.  I'm back at work and I think it's helping me have something else to focus on to be honest.....and cuts down my available googling time!

Macsbump - hope the AF shows up soon  

Polly - hope the twins are doing well!

  to Lindy and Ronnie

Hello to everyone else reading  

Take care
Claire x


----------



## karen71

*SmallPeanut* I think that would of been a good idea, us all being there, somewhere to relax and take it easy and with people who know what your going through 
*claire* yes its very hard not to get obsessed with symptom checking, wish I could blank my mind to it.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*AFM* Well I did the hpt at 4.15am as I woke up for the loo. I got the predictable BFN so I guess I need to start accepting it now . Feeling very angry with DH, he went to work yesterday and did not text or ring me to check how i was. Knowing him it is most probably not a bad thing, just a MAN thing!!! We have the drs this evening but knowing how it works here I wont find out costing til we get to they gynaes which should hopefully be next week.

Good Luck to everyone on your tx's and OTD's


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

Firstly,* Ronnie*... so sorry you got the predictable BFN this morning. I really feel for you. It is definitely a man thing hun. He's dealing with it in his own way and is as upset as you are, I'm sure. Sometimes our men haven't got the best way of showing their sensitive sides! I hope you get a lovely bouquet of flowers today that will help cheer you up.

*Claire*... I'm at work too, but am not very busy so it's far too tempting to keep googling!! The cosy Cotswolds sounds a lot more appealing I have to say. Very jealous of SP! When's your OTD? Or are you keeping it quiet?

*Karen*..... how are you feeling today? It's so easy to 'find' symptoms that aren't really there! I woke up at 3:30 to go to the loo this morning and starting wondering if that was a symptom... nothing to do with the cup of tea and massive glass of soda and lime before bed!

*SmallPeanut*... hope your Cotswolds relaxing break isn't giving you cabin fever just yet! Enjoy your time there. Is DH coming down later for V Day ? Yes, I had all those achy feelings throughout stimming as well ... it's so difficult to tell which feelings are from the drugs, which are potential pregnancy and which are potentail AF  We can drive ourselves mad. I don't feel any different today and was hoping I would. My embies should be implanting by now.... who knows...

How is everyone else doing?* Liz*... are you ok?

Hi *Macsbump, Asp, Polly, Lindy, Whitvi, Ipomee, Urban Girl.*

*AFM*.... decided to book for a blood test on Tuesday 19th. Eeeekkk. Seems far too soon to know! Panic. Can I please stay PUPO forever?!


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies!! 
Ronnie so sorry to hear about your News, my DP would be exactly the same it's been extremely stressful in the lead up and we have argued over the support issue a great deal, doesn't help with all the drugs we have been taking! I am sure he will do something he probably doesn't know what to say to make it better.

Claire Karen, SP, Kirsty good luck with your results fingers crossed! I wish I was in the Cotswolds! Macsbumps hi too!!
Sorry writing this on iPhone do hard to scroll!
AFM had a nightmare few days that's why not been on here my dog had her pups sat night up all night two were stillborn and another died 24 hours later it was very sad and stressful and 2 emergency expensive worrying trips to vets. She has three left but that did not stop one of them having to be vetted last night on trigger night!! My mum had to take Tom all as it crossed the time I was due to trigger!!!? Aaaaarghhh!! Egg collection is tomorrow .....which was another stressed as DP said if it was Saturday he would lose his job, so I cried on the phone to the clic with all the stress not what I needed! Hence the support argument!!! Really bad times but I did receive a valentine card this morning in the post! Trying to relax (emphasis on the trying!!) hopefully some good egged will hobble out soured up on their Zita west supplements!! Six follies only one on lazy left side - very nervous...... Please cross your fingers for me 
Asp xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Aspirational you sound like you've got way to much going on sweet, time to chillax.  Are you like me, like to keep myself busy, then realise I've taken on sooooo much.  Hope things settle for you, and you get some positive you time.  Sending you lots of positive vibes, and hope things settle for you and your man x

Kirsty I hope your bloods tests on Tuesday go ok.  I'll be thinking of you x

Hope you got something nice for Valentines Ronnie, I'm sure men find it hard to put into words how they feel so it sometimes makes them seem a little cold.  Hope you both have a lovely evening x

Smallpeanut the Cotswolds sounds a lovely place for the 2ww.  Hope your relaxed and making the most of this peaceful time, if you get the result you want your gonna be busy lol! x

Clare hope your taking it easy at work during your 2ww too.

Pollypoppet you were right about the AF after noristerone.  Day 3 after I stopped the noristerone just like you said.  

Girls I don't know how you do it, your all truely inspirational.  I got myself in a right stressy as I was a day late for AF, how am I gonna cope with a 2ww if things go well .    Patience never was my biggest virtue lol!  So relieved it has arrived though and one more to go before I can start my stimms.


----------



## karen71

*Ronnie* Really sorry . Also I understand how you feel about ur dh, I think thats how alot of men are, mine would probably do something similar.
* Kirsty* You sound like me with the symptoms. I keep seeing something and thinking yes thats a symptom, then the next minute I've convinced myself it's just in my mind. Feel like I'm going mad.lol  I'm going for a blood test on the 19th to! at 9.30, what time are you going? 
*aspirational*Thanks  Good luck with your ET  . It is very hard to relax, I understand what your going through with support from dp and trying to to get stressed at things. 
*AFM* Will be glad when its the weekend, apart from it being closer to next tuesday, I will be finished work for the week . I think if I had been off work for the week I might of coped abit better. One time I'm convinced its going to work the next I'm not. When I finished work today, I did feel abit sick, and getting abit of pain still, but isn't quite as much.


----------



## karen71

*Macsbump* the 2 ww is hard if you haven't got any Patience  well I'm finding it hard.lol. Glad your af came


----------



## SueQiwi

Hi Guys~
I'm afraid the news is not good. My numbers have dropped--so definitely a chemical pregnancy. So sad. I wish you all the best and hope for your sticky BFPs.


----------



## karen71

Really sorry SueQiwi  . I feel for you


----------



## clairelouise253

Hello ladies

Sue - so sorry to hear your sad news   

Ronnie - I hope your DH has redeemed himself today.....I agree that it's a man thing - mine's just the same.....they do really care but just don't show their emotions in quite the same way as us girls....

Macsbump - glad your AF arrived at last!

Asp - sounds like a really busy time for you - hope the pups are doing well?...wishing you well for your EC tomorrow  

Kirsty, Karen and SP - hope you're surviving the 2ww??  I'm booked in for a blood test next Wednesday morning.....think I'll avoid the sticks as I'm determined to wait for the HCG test but whether I'll stick to that as the day approaches I'm not so sure   I'm putting any symptoms down to the drugs right now.....struggling a bit with the progesterone pessaries I'm using - unpleasant side effects......but it's nearly the weekend  

Sorry if I've missed anyone - laptop probs tonight and can't scroll for some reason   

Take care
Claire x


----------



## empedia

Just to let everyone know I got a BFN this morning. Best wishes and best of luck to all of you. This forum was the best out of the ones I was on!

Liz x


----------



## Mish3434

Ronnie, SueQiwi, Empedia        xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Oh Liz - so sorry   

xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Sue*... so so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. Sending you a big hug 

*Liz*... oh honey, I'm sorry to hear your bad news as well. I hope DP is looking after you. Best of luck with your next steps and I'm glad the forum helped with support and advice. I'll miss our chats. Keep in touch.

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh what a very sad week 

*Sue* I'm so sorry that your numbers dropped, I haven't ever been in that position but there seems nothing more cruel than a chemical pregnancy, I'm thinking of you, hope you're OK   

*Liz*, I'm so sorry about your BFN, after everything you went through to get to this stage, you did brilliantly to get through and you should be proud of yourself, I really feel for you, hope DH is looking after you


----------



## Sushi Lover

I agree *SP*... it has been a sad week. I'm so sorry to hear about the BFNs.  How are you feeling today? Any changes? I feel completely normal which is annoying to say the least!

*Karen*... 4:30 in the afternoon for my blood test. I'm terrified!

*Claire*... roll on next Wednesday then! I hope you can avoid the dreaded sticks.

*Asp*... goodness, what a stressful week you've had with your dog's pups. Sad about the ones that didn't make it. How are the other 3 doing that are left? Best of luck for your EC!

Big week next week for us 2WW'ers eh ladies? Try and have a relaxing weekend!

xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

Crikey *ASP*, you have an awful lot on your plate at the moment, so much stress and your trigger shot and egg collection in the middle of it! Fingers crossed for today, hope it goes well and they get some good eggs, I'll be thinking of you.

*Macsbump*, glad AF finally arrived, unfortunately you have no choice but to try and be patient once it all gets going, absolutely everything seems like a long wait until the next stage, us IVFers appear to have done what every scientist in the world has never been able to do...slow down time! 

Waving to Polly, Urbangirl, Whitvi, Ipomee, Lindy, hope you're all well 

   to *Liz*, *Sue* and *Ronnie*, take care of yourselves xxx (Ronnie I hope DP redeemed himself and treated you last night, probably a perfectly good explanation for not getting in touch, either that or he was struggling with emotions himself)

*Kirsty*,*Karen*, *Claire*, so is it us chicks testing next week then? And have I got this right, Kirsty & Karen on Tuesday, Claire on Wednesday and me on Thursday? (I'm always late so no change there then  ) hope everyone is good, doesn't sound like any of us are having any major symptons to shout about (I've just had a couple of twinges which could be anything), fingers firmly crossed for all of us    

*Kirsty*, no DH didn't come out to join me last night, I've been here on my own all week, though to be fair I told him not to bother, we'll have a belated Valentine's night, so instead I sat on the sofa with a sandwich for my Valentine's meal, tres romantic 

*AFM* - well I never thought I'd say this as I love it out here in the Cotswolds, but if I'm honest I'm now a bit bored  I've had my fill of lolling about and certainly had my fill of daytime TV, I found myself looking for washing to do and finding jobs and even doing a bit of work yesterday, so it's time to go back to London before I start talking to myself  So I'm heading back this afternoon we're meeting friends for dinner and then going away to stay with friends for the weekend, which should completely take my mind off everything, the only difficulty is explaining to everyone why I'm not drinking, they're really close friends and they know that there's not much that would usually stop me from having a glass of wine or two ha!  so I'm going to have to be quite ingenuitive and come up with a believable story that will convince them (and one of them is a doctor, eek!), any ideas girls?

xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello *SP*,

Yep, us four..... all the Ker's (K - 'kicking ker' and C - 'curly cer/ker') .. (I remembered you are secret Ker as well) .. I hope I'm not the only one who remembers Wordy in Words & Pictures from the seventies and eighties?!

No, it sounds as if we are all in the same boat with lack of distinctive symptoms.. I pray this doesn't mean BFNs all round 

Ahh, bless you and the sandwich on the sofa on Valentine's Day  I hope it was some kind of special filling like smoked salmon or lobster cocktail and not cheese and pickle! haha.

Enjoy coming back to real world today and your dinner and weekend with friends. As for not drinking I've tried every excuse in the book!! People notice more if you refuse outright, so be ingenious and have a glass of wine poured out, put it to your lips every so often without even a sip and then get DH to switch glasses for his half-full one. Works a treat if you are sneaky about it. If you have a glass of wine in front of you then nobody really notices how much of it you are actually drinking bizarrely enough. It's when you start ordered fizzy water or diet coke that everyone becomes obsessed with your drinking habits. However, if you can't be doing with all the drama and play-acting, how about saying you are training for a run/marathon and are detoxing? there are the usual "I'm on antibiotics/have a bladder injection/an early start/or driving" excuses, but they've all worn a bit thin. Isn't it annoying that in this country we cannot just say I'm not drinking alcohol this evening and without someone batting an eyelid or giving us a hard time? I now have Shloer in a wine glass when people come round so it's looks like I'm drinking. At someone else's house or at a restaurant DP and I do the swap glasses trick so he gets hammered and I don't have the annoyance of making up lame excuses! haha. Hope that helps.

xx


----------



## karen71

*Claire* I'm on and off coping with the 2ww. One minute I'm feeling positive the next I'm not. How are you doing? Good luck for wednesday I'm going tuesday 
*Liz* Really sorry  you to take care of yourself . It's been the best forum I've been on to, it's been a great help.
*Kirsty* Do you know when they get the results for the blood test? I know I will be a nervous wreck the night before and going there. Don't know how long I will be able to wait for before I find out! . Good luck for tuesday  .. Btw I remember woody, didn't like him, but I liked words and pictures. 
*SmallPeanut* Yes I'm on tuesday at 9.30, glad its in the morning couldn't of coped if it was in the afternoon . I'm trying to give up looking for symptoms ( not that its working sometimes!) It's going to drive me mad . I don't have the problem of not drinking because I don't always drink anyway, though people do still say something! I think say your on antibiotics like kirsty said might work  Hope you have a nice weekend and also good Luck for Thursday 
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## SmallPeanut

Yes all the 'kers' together next week, two Kirsty's a Karen and a Claire (yes I remember Wordy too   ) surely there's got to be some happy BFPs in there somewhere for us fabulous forties!     

The problem being that compared to my usual behaviour, nursing a glass of wine all night and pretending to sip just wont wash...I'm not saying I'm an alocoholic over-eater but I LOVE food and wine and it would be soooo noticeable, plus I've run Marathons and climbed Kilimanjaro and didn't give up drinking for either (in fact I was out indulging the night before the last Marathon and I took a bottle up the mountain with me!   ) so it just won't wash and I don't want to go into anything medical as the doctor friend will question me for more details...oh god, it's my own fault for never giving up drinking before now  

I've just found out too that DH has been making up other stories for my absence from work and social stuff, which is bound to come back and bite us on the bum as we've both told different people different things, he told a load of people at dinner this week that I'd had an operation on my ankle which is why I couldn't make it...I did point out that I'm now going to have to remember to limp when I see them next week.

I've decided, we're rubbish liars!  

I'm jumping in the car now and heading back to civilisation, have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls, well yesterday morning he came in from work with a lovely bouquet of roses, balloon with I Love You on and a bottle of wine  . Also explained that everytime he tried to ring me from work he got called away (he is an MOD firefighter), also he went to bed last night and saw my text but could not reply due to lack of credit. MEN!!!  So I have forgiven him especially after he cooked a lovely yummy Steak dinner last night.  My gynae appt is 1st March, which is further away than i would have liked but have to be patient.  Praying for good news  . Oh and the lovely AF has arrived today so I feel yuk!!!!  

Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all


Hope you don't mind me popping in an asking what all you guys think of ACU/Guys or The Bridge centre. I have decided to go for a sibling for my son who is four. I am 44 so wanting to find he best clinic for my needs.


I am busy getting fit and loosing weight and looking at clinics to go to, so am trying to ask people with first hand experience what they think if there is anyone on this thread that has first hand experience.


Best for all of you. Xxxx






Thanks so much


Sue xx


----------



## Polarbear72

Smallpeanut - tell them you'be given up booze for Lent!


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies! 
SmallPeanut - many thanks for your wishes and it worked as I got 5 eggs and the phone call this morning to say that 4 had fertilised and will be a day3 or day 5 transfer.....now that is the next hurdle! Wishing you all the luck in the world - you could say to your friends that you are doing the patrick holford diet / detox and staying off the alcohol - and you are not supposed to drink after an ankle op as you are taking strong painkillers!  what a web!

Macsbump, happy to see AF has come!

hoping that Polly, Urbangirl, Whitvi, Ipomee, Lindy, liz & ronnie (hope Dp came up trumps in the end - mine is still moaning about paying the congestion charge or coming down to help me with the pups!) hope are all well!! 

Kirsty,Karen, Claire, SP my fingers are crossed fingers firmly crossed for all of you and us - hoping everyone is ok - I am probably trnsfering monday pr wednesday - could possibly do a split transfer if all well in that direction - almost definitely monday some (I hope will go in!!)

Sue - I have heard from a friend that went to the bridge that it is all amazing inside - they just didn't go with them because they felt that the results were better at ARGC (where I am at) I dont know about the other two but heard that UCL is good too - I was recommended ARGC, UCL and CARE at nottingham (the doctor in charge there has now moved to Zita west) Why don't you book in some consultations? sorry I don't know where you live either. ARGC is full on,seriously you have to give over your life to them for a few weeks but it was the results and their monitoring which swayed me in the end. 

AFM - I was so shaky this morning when the embryologist called as the last time was so disappointing (high expectations and all that) So today is a very positive day - having hypnotherapy later and will have accupunture on ET day hopefully twice one before and one after - has anyone else done this? anyone working through their 2WW?

Sending positive vibes to you all! 

Asp x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Does anyone have any advice/reassurances please ladies? I've had some brown spotting this morning. That's 6dp 6 day blasto transfer.

Seems too late to be implantation bleeding so I'm in a total panic. Had a few twinges this week, but no cramps.

Already losing faith that it's worked.    

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone in the car but just wanted to offer some reassurance Kirsty, I think you're fine, it's brown not red and apparently it takes a few days after implantation for the old blood the make it's way out, please don't worry, I think you're fine, look on it as a positive sign.

Asp, fantastic news, well done on the great egg haul and fertilisation rate, brilliant news.

Sorry got to rush xxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Kirsty, I read somewhere that spotting is only a negative sign if you're _not_ pregnant, ie it is very common symptom during the 2 week wait, loads of women have it. I can't remember what it means if you're not pregnant, it was probably a Chinese book that I was reading (Chinese theory, not _in_ Chinese!) so it would be something like deficiency. But anyway, it's no reason to panic.

SueKiwi, I hope you're feeling okay, even if you knew it was going to be a chemical pregnancy it's hard not to keep hoping for a miracle. I hope it doesn't sound crass to say that a chemical pregnancy is a sign that things are working to an extent though and that maybe just all the necessary conditions weren't there together this time

Empedia,    I can't remember if you said that this was your last try or not? You're only just started the tablet study, haven't you? When will you know if you were given the meds or not?

Ronnie    I'm glad your DP stepped up to the mark in the end!

SmallPeanut, I have to say I am getting a lot of entertainment from your tales of you and your DP who sounds absolutely besotted with you! Cooking pheasant?!! My dp wouldn't know one end from the other (me neither to be fair!) And wearing those baggy trousers, is there anything this man _won't_ do for you? And now his huge lies on your behalf, I'm waiting to see what he comes up with next, don't stop telling! God knows how you're going to pull off an ankle operation, he's made it very tricky for you but it would be impossible to get angry with such a guy!

Aspirational,    for your embies development, ARGC is one of the clinics I would trust to make the right decision. Do they only transfer 3 max? Because there was a lot of controversy with that clinic because their success rates were so high and one reason was because they totally ignored the HFEA and routinely transfered more than the maximum 3, so all the other clinics cried foul because it skewed the results and made the rest of them look worse than they were. I don't know if ARGC then fell into line and changed its policy, you know the HFEA tried to actually put them out of business? Something like that anyway, they got raided etc.

AFM, am hoping to do a freeze cycle in March/April (can't do a transfer because I'm on medication for a couple more months) but not sure if we can get the cash together. Its really annoying because I've paid for the cycle already, we just need another £500 for all the related stuff, flights etc. I will be so mightily peed if we don't find it somewhere, this continual scratching around for money is so wearing after a few years  I'm sure you all know what I mean!


----------



## suemac38

Aspirational


Thank you so much for your reply it really is a minefield isn't it choosing a clinic! Was much easier for me last time just being told where I was going   


Good luck for all the bfp's on this thread I will leave you all in peace now as this is a current cycle thread which I hope to join in the summer. 


Fingers and toes crossed for all of you.


Sue xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*UB* and* SP*... thanks for the positive thoughts re the possible implantation bleeding. Unfortunately it's heavier this morning, but still a dark brown colour. I've lots all hope to be honest as it feels more like the start of AF.

Sorry for lack of personals... I'm rock bottom again and just going through motions 

Best of luck to Karen, Claire and SP for the OTDs this week.

xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Kirsty - sorry just catching up on posts after the weekend and saw you've had some spotting.......I don't have any informed insights I'm afraid but some women do have spotting throughout pregnancy so you mustn't give up hope at this stage......and could it be implantation blood that's just taken a few days to appear (as it's brown)? Have you spoken to your clinic? I think you were due to test tomorrow so keeping everything positive for you   Thinking of you as I know just how hard this is   

Got to dash as loads to do so sorry for lack of other personals to everyone else 

Cx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Claire*,

It's heavier, red blood now, so looks like it's all over for me on this cycle. I can't believe it... so near, yet so far.

I wish you all the very best for Thursday 

xx


----------



## LINDY15

Kirsty, 
So so sorry that you think it's AF on it's way, 
It's a very cruel game, and it's so hard to pick yourself up after each fall.. 
really hope you have better news but if not take time to be sad for your loss, and when you're ready you'll be stronger than ever.
want to give you a big hug  
lindy x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lindy*... thank you for your kind words. Brought tears to my eyes. (as you can imagine I'm a bit emotional and it doesn't take a lot to set me off today!) I'm imagining the hug  Thanks.

*Claire*... I've been in touch with the clinic and they are insisting I still go along for the blood test tomorrow. Sigh.. I really don't need any more pain. The nurse said it's not unusual to get some bleeding, but I just know deep-down this is my AF.

xx


----------



## urbangirl

Kirsty, people do get all kinds of bleeding. light spots to a real flow, but if you have that feeling that it's AF then I guess you know, though lots of women get that feeling as well.  I would just buy a stick quickly and see if says anything.  Its so difficult to not just descend into grief and disappointment at this point, but sending you


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh *Kirsty*, I really really hope the bleeding stops at some point today, there is still hope, you just never know and until you get those blood test results back it might not be AF...I really really hope it isn't, I so want this to work for you, as I said earlier in PM, you deserve a positive outcome after everything you've gone through. I have absolutely everything crossed for you, please don't get too upset until you know for sure, I'm thinking of you      

*Urbangirl*, glad to hear that DH's antics are entertaining  bless him he is trying so very hard but sometimes he's just not sure what he should be doing for the best...and when we're at the clinic his awkwardness is palpable, bless him. Of course I might be milking it just a touch and providing him with lengthy shopping lists of food and things that will help, out in the sticks he had to go far and wide to find my brazil nuts, low fat unsweetened greek yoghurt, lean venison for the protein and ripe avocados  (he found all of them in the end but god knows how many shops he went to!) I know what you mean about the constant battle to find the money for this process, it's never ending and just when you think you've got the money together they chuck in another bill, good luck with everything.

*Karen*, how are you feeling? I know what you mean about positive one minute and then not feeling it the next, I'm doing exactly the same thing. Good luck for tomorrow, what time are you testing? Fingers firmly crossed for you    

*Claire*, I know what you mean about the unpleasant side effects from the Progesterone, I really don't like the way it makes me feel, really dizzy and weird and bloated. I hope apart from the side effects you're feeling OK, good luck for Wednesday, I'll be thinking of you, everything crossed for you    

*Asp*, are you having your ET today? I've been thinking of you all day and wondering how your embies have been getting on over the weekend and how many you're having put back. I've been wondering about the pups too and whether they're going to be too much to look after once you've had your ET or whether someone can help you? Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly, thinking of you (and thanks for the diet/detox advice for not drinking)  

*Polar Bear*, good idea about the lent thing but when I arrived they were already complaining that a couple of people had called ahead and had given their list of things that they'd given up for lent and half of the stuff was on the menu so I backtracked at the last minute 

*Macsbump*, how's it going? Have you started stimms yet?

*Ronnie*, glad to hear DP came good in the end, I thought there might be a reasonable explanation, how're you feeling, any better?

*Liz*, I hope you're OK, I didn't want to disturb you with a PM but I'm thinking of you 

*Suemac*, sorry I can't help I'm afraid, I haven't been to any of those clinics but there are some forum threads on here about each of the different clinics so it might be worth a trawl, sorry I can't be more help. Good luck.

How're you doing *Polly*, how're those twins of yours? Hope everything is good with you.

*Lindy*, hope you're feeling OK, hello to *Ipomee* and *Whitvi*, hope everyone is well.

*AFM* - Well I've been up and down, some days positive, some days negative (mostly negative though), I just don't feel anything really (apart from AF style pains), I don't really want to symptom spot as I did that last time and the side effects of the Progesterone and onset of AF are really cruel and the aches and pains I'm getting could be absolutely anything, so to be on the safe side and protect my emotions I'm putting everything down to the effect of drugs, I said to poor DH that I really didn't think it had worked as I don't feel anything apart from AF pain and he looked absolutely crestfallen, I wished I'd never said anything and kept it to myself  
Then I got on the tube to go back to work this morning for the first day in over a week and promptly fainted! I felt absolutely dreadful to be honest and not feeling great now, still a bit dizzy and weird, thank god the other communters helped me and gave me some water, but V embarrassing all the same.

I'm off to 'The Brit Awards 2013 War Child' gig tonight to see Muse and the Vaccines, so that will either take my mind off it or I'll faint again...kill or cure 

xxxxx


----------



## whitvi

Hi All,

Sorry been away from you for a little while but do keep reading your posts with interest, and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone  

So so sorry to hear of the recent BFN's Ronnie & Liz and SueQiwi for your chem pg.  You must all be devastated, and I hope that you manage to pick yourselves up from this sad time and try and get back to normal as soon as poss.  The journey continues eh  

Hi to KLS, I do hope that the bleeding subsides and that it's not over for you yet!!  I know that you feel in your heart that it's all over, but you never know.  I've heard that ivf pregnancies tend to bleed lots more than normal.  Are you having any other symptoms still? I'm keeping all body parts crossed for you that it's worked hon....  

Hello everyone else, Karen, Small Peanut (your posts make me chuckle!), Clairelouise, Macsbump, Asp, Polly!, Lindy, Ipomee, Urbangir and polarbear!  Sorry I can't remember who's still in 2ww or currently waiting for EC / ET but good luck to you all!!  We really really need some more BFP's on here soon!!!  I'm getting desparate for you all, let alone myself  

AFM we've decided to go ahead and try IUI which we were scheduled to start this cycle but my initial scan showed an ongoing cyst had not disappeared and had endometriosis tendancies so I now have to look into getting that treated before we embark on any fertility treatment.  I just feel like I'm going backwards with this whole thing!

xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks* UB*... the clinic have said still come for a blood test tomorrow as the POAS is too early still. I'll have to wait for Thursday for that really. Thanks for the hugs. Just seems too heavy for anything to still be 'clinging on'.

*SP*... oh no, you fainted on the tube?! How awful. It could be a sign  Your poor DH. I do feel sorry for them. I met my DP in Starbucks earlier and said the bleeding was heavier and I really thought my AF had started properly and his eyes filled up with tears.. that started me off then! Just so upsetting seeing our men cry. It's so hard with the progesterone and not knowing what symptoms are real and which are the drugs. I'm still taking mine just in case, but realistically cannot see how any of our little embies have managed to hold on. I know UB said bleeding can be full-flow and still result in a BFP... so I'm clinging on to some hope. Hard though it is. The bleeding is speeding up not slowing down  be careful at the gig later you rock chick! Pleased don't keel over again and look after yourself. I'm praying just one of us gets a BFP this week to give us 'overs' some hope.

*Whitvi*....that's interesting to know that IVF pregnancies can result in more bleeding... mine seems be getting heavier today though unfortunately. My natural hormones are really kicking in against the progesterone. I feel unwell to be honest, but I don't know if that's from AF or not. Nausea, bloating, backache, headache, light-headed, eczema on my hand (which I've never had in my life before?) My body and mind just feel 'all over the place'. Sorry to hear about your cyst. Maybe you need to have it 'popped'/aspirated? I had problems with cysts the whole way through my treatment last year... but after I took DHEA for 3 months it seemed to sort out the hormone imbalance that was causing the cysts and I had none on this cycle. I hope you can start your IUI very soon.

*Karen.*.. good luck for your blood test tomorrow morning. Thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## karen71

Really sorry but this is a quick post. *Kirsty* I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for your blood test, There could still be hope if your clinic has said to come in still. so sending you lots of  
*smallpeanut* I go in at 9.30, I'm so nervous now, will be worse in the morning, I'm on edge with everything, still keep getting pains and thinking is this af. and also feeling sick sometimes. I'm going out tonight so I'm hoping that will take my mind off it. Have a good night tonight hope you don't faint again. 
Hope everyone else ok,  sorry I can't say anything to you all, Hopefully speak to you all tommorow


----------



## karen71

*kirsty* sorry didn't see that, thanks and to you too


----------



## SmallPeanut

I agree *Kirsty*, it's just the worst seeing our men upset, I'm not surprised it started you off, we sometimes forget that they're going through it too but if they're anything like mine then they carry on as normal and bottle it all up. I will be very careful tonight as I'm not feeling great, so no wild dancing for me tonight. I hope you're OK Kirsty, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow   

*Karen*, you're so close now, it's so nerveracking isn't it! Have a lovely night tonight, you're right it'll probably take your mind off it with any luck. I've heard that feeling sick is a good sign  ...I'm the absolute opposite, I've never been so hungry in my life and I'm eating for England! Typical of me to get a weight gaining side effect  I'll be thinking of you at 9.30 and have everything crossed for you   

*Whitvi*, sorry to hear about the cyst, you're right to get it sorted before commencing, you want to give yourself the best possible chance of success.

xxxxxx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!
Karen good luck for tomo & Kirsty I hope that it comes good for you, staying positive is so hard but you have done everything you can, nothing to reproach yourself for & unfortunately lifes sucks (as us lot only know too well at times!!)
SP - hope the gig was good and you did not faint (I have fainted on tube and its not nice!!) 
Whitvi - hope you get that darn cyst sorted!!
AFM - had ET today, with some accupuncture before & after. DP was doing his best to stress me over parking paying but I had to carry on regardless- at one point Just before theatre I told him to go to sort it!! In the end I did it!!after on I was in fits of giggles to the acupuncturist reciting the tale of him bumbling along wanting to blow up London & how come they didn't have meters you can put money in etc... Fawlty towers mixed with victor mel drew! 
Trying to shield myself from stress is very hard!!!!! Anyway 3 put back today on day 3 transfer...keep those fingers crossed as I have sneezed a few times! 
Will test 2/3 march and can we please talk about the gestone!!!!! I did it myself into my derrière! Pups are fine and looking fat and I now need to go to sleep!!! 
Hope everyone is ok
Asp xxx


----------



## whitvi

Thanks girls,

Saw my gynae last night and he's agreed to do a laparoscopy so just need to get that booked in and done and then hopefully we can move forward.

KLS - hey how's the bleeding, really hope it's died down.  Do you go for bloods today?  Good luck!!   

Asp - Hope you managed to get some sleep last night - do you have to get up in the night for the pups?  Hope not and that you get to rest up for a few days at least.  Glad the ET is all over - well done you & fingers crossed.  Enjoy being PUPO for now!

SP - I think having a vigorous appetite is also a good sign, if it's a sticky one then the pg will be pulling on all your reserves. Also AF pain is also a possible sign (believe it or not).  When do you test again??

Karen - Ooooh good luck for your blood test today, it's all come around so quick (prob not for you though!) Again, AF pains are a good sign - fingers crossed! 

Hi everyone else - hope you all have a good day!
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning ladies,

Thanks for the all the messages of support and hope.

*SP*.... how was the gig? I hope you weren't doing too much jumping around?! How are you feeling today?

*Karen*... good luck hun!

*Asp*.... ahhh, great news about your 3 embies. How wonderful. Good luck for the 2WW.

*Whitvi*.... I hope the laparoscopy does the trick for you. Nope, afraid not... it's heavier than ever  More so than my usual AFs to be honest. What's odd though is the colour... thick and black/very dark red. Maybe something nearly happened and it was a close call. Who knows? Blood test today at 4:30. I know miracles do happen, but I've written off this cycle. There have been lots of tears over the past few days 

xxx


----------



## whitvi

Aww KLS am really feeling it for you hon, it really is the most heartrenching up n down emotional rollercoaster - especially when you just want to know what's happening. Hopefully soon you'll have an answer one way or another even though you feel this is it already.
Maybe you're right and something did kick in and happen but then wasn't to be.  As it's such a strange bleed it might even help to clear the way so to speak, and you will be all primed and ready for a positive next time?  Big big hugs to you hon   
xx


----------



## Aspi

Oh KLS such a bummer! Like whitvi says it will pave the way- will you stay with the same clinic? Which one r u at? It's my second go and I am bricking it as just don't think could afford time or money to do again & keeping positive under pressure is hard! Oh why can't DP be a millionaire!! Quick! Get the meditation app out again! I have been relying on that the last few days! It gets me off to sleep anyway!!
Sending all you ladies positive vibes 
AFM - My test date is now 2nd march......don't quite know what to do with myself....o yes look at lovely puppies NOT at my messy house today!!!
Good vibes over 40s come on!!!
Asp xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*.... thanks hun. Very kind words.

*Asp*.... I'm with CRM in London. Will stay with them as had a very positive experience all the way along... until now that is! My response was brilliant this time and I felt really relaxed. Not sure what I can change for the next time to help though? I suppose I'll have to rely on the consultant's advice. The next step is perhaps genetic testing... but it's ££££ !!! Next call...The Bank of Mum and Dad ?! Look after yourself in the 2WW and forget the flipping housework!! Not important.

xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

Kirsty, it's so unfair isn't it, you invest so many emotions into this process and it can be so cruel, though look at it this was, you had such a great number of eggs and the blasts were good quality, surely that can happen again and it's a total numbers game. With such a brilliant response to stimms they must be positive that this is going to work for you in the future, I'm thinking of you and I'll be thinking of you at 4.30     

Karen, any news? When do you get your results? I was thinking of you at 9.30 and really really hope it's good news for you     

Asp, huge congratulations on being PUPO   fantastic news! Why are men so weird about parking? We had a similar row just before ET when we had a completely empty carpark he parked the car in the far corner miles from the door, we ended up rowing and moving the car three times   So I know how you feel, though I think it could be the stress they're feeling coming out in different ways. What did your 3 lovely embies look like, did you get a picture, were they happy with the quality? Good luck Asp, have everything crossed for you, take it easy, rest up and don't worry about housework     

Whitvi, glad you can get the cyst treated, hopefully you can get a date ASAP and get started   thanks for the kind words about hunger and AF pains, though to be honest, they seem to be getting stronger and harder to ignore, it feels like all the world that I'm about to get AF.

AFM Muse were absolutely brilliant! one of the best live bands in the world! The Vaccines supported and we had a great night, I took it really easy, we were lucky enough to be in the VIP section withe the band's wives so it was all really civilised and we had a little private bar area with seating and we were front row reserved seats so I didn't get squashed in the melee mosh pit and could sit down throughout, which was great   DH is off to The Brits on Wednesday night, I've declined to go as it's the night before I test and it's full on boozing and dancing and not civilised at all, so I'll be at home stressing while he's out partying  
Gotta rush, in a strategy meeting for the rest of the day, I'll check in later to find out how Karen and Kirsty got on, wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies! 
I am still in my PJs today!! With my mate watching the killing, total slob day! 
KLS - like whitvi said your results this time were amazing - I know it's a hard pill to swallow, I have been there but you gotta do what you gotta do, I unfortunately have no resources after this and I don't know what I would do. Adoption I think anyway. But I think my life is definitely going to change either way!! 
SP- get you VIP! Lol  my brother just did their Vancouver gig as a roadie!! He said they were brilliant - doesnt help that my mum jets off to see him and his family & newborn son next week! I console my self with puppies!! 
Hope you are all bearing up and lots love
Asp xx


----------



## karen71

Hi, will just say it, got bfn. Unless they ring about blood test being any different which doesn't seem likely. I know I don't have to tell you what I'm feeling at the moment   . Good luck for everyone else for this week. I'm on my phone, so will try and get on comp later.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh no Karen, I'm, so, so sorry.  It's so difficult to know what to say.  I feel your pain.  Take care and sending you lots of love and hugs.  Your turn will be soon I'm sure.

    

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry, I feel your pain, I know there's nothing I can say to make things easier  

So so sorry, please take care of yourself and DH


----------



## urbangirl

KirstyLS & Karen, it's so unfair, this is so, so difficult.  Sometimes people get it right first time but for the rest of us (most of us) it takes so many cycles or just doesn't happen. It's so frustrating and heartbreaking.


----------



## Aspi

Oh Karen I echo the feelings of the others sending you hugs and best wishes. Life is a croc 
As[ xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news ladies... but it's a BFN for me as well.

More tomorrow as my head is spinning... there have been tons of tears 

*SP* and *Claire*... please change the luck and get a BFP this week.. otherwise our little forum is a totally miserable one for this month.

*ASP*... a BFP for you in March as well please lady!

We all need something to smile about.

xx


----------



## LINDY15

Life is just sh*t sometimes isn't it !!!! 
Karen and Kirsty, was checking in on you two the last few days hoping for you both. 
So so sorry ... when the tears have stopped, hopefully you will want to get back on that horse..
There are times I wish that menopause kicked in early so it would make a decision for us and we look at other avenues.. 
but in the meantime we will keep trying as long as there is hope.. 
Take care of yourselves
lindy xxx


----------



## Aspi

O bummer KLS   after such positive results with your eggs etc - how come they didn't freeze any? surely you will have some turn around next time. So sorry   Did you have your cytokines tested? Could you not just get the chicago immunes test to check? seeing as you have elevated NK cells? Just a thought if you haven't already - Also has anyone seen the book "Is your body baby friendly" by Alan Beer, for me its been a positive hard read especiall if you are like me and want answers - Did I tell you the story of the woman I met at ARGC who had 5 failed cycles elsewhere and the hospital told her to give up - she came to argc had one round of humira and fell pregnant naturally and has a DS 16 months and ARGC monitored her pregnancy, and when I met her she had fallen pregnant naturally again... and there was a pregnant older GP in there so I thought if the doctor thinks its worth doing ...I hope that you get something positive soon  

Asp x


----------



## karen71

Kirsty so sorry    I don't know what to say except I know how you might be feeling. 
Thanks to everyones messages, sorry I can't reply to each of you, but they mean alot   
I'm in shock or something at the moment, as soon as I got out the hospital I broke down,and  then when I came home and saw my sister, but since then and when I saw my mum I haven't cried. Don't know if it will hit me suddenly, but if it does I will find it very hard to stop crying! 
Good luck to sp and claire for this week   and asp in March  . Will be thinking of you


----------



## clairelouise253

Kirsty and Karen - so sorry about your results today     we're all here for you and know just what a tough time it is for you both  

Claire x


----------



## whitvi

Oh girls I am so so sorry for your BFN's  

Karen - It must be so hard, and upsetting.  Your emotions will be all over the place, at least you have your mum and sister and OH to support you.  Your sis will be extra empathetic too as you both went through this together.  Whats your next step, will you try again, or give it a bit of time?  Whatever you decide just look after yourself at the mo and if you need to cry - just cry.   

KLS - Oh hon, am so sorry also - it all sounded so promising, so again it must be an awful blow even though we always expect the worst anyway.  Such a rollercoaster for sure.  Again as we said before maybe this was the first step to something good down the line.  What Asp said is interesting about that woman who fell pregnant naturally after the Humira.  Maybe it's worth looking into things again? Another good news story:- a friend of mine had m/c after m/c and the doctors could not find out what the problem was.  They couldn't even recommend ivf as she was falling naturally each time, just wasn't able to carry.  She went to see a natural health clinic and the lady there found she had a wheat and dairy intolerence.  She was told to change her diet and within a few months she was carrying her baby to past the usual m/c stage and then went on to have 2 lovely girls down the line.  Apparently her body was fighting the intolerance so much that it did not have enough reserve to support a growing baby.  But none of the doc's found that!  I know it's a bit of a mine field but maybe there are other things that can be checked out as well.  In the meantime look after yourself and get stuck into a massive plate of sushi!     What are your next steps hon?

SP - Hey lucky you going to see Muse in the VIP section!!  My DH would kill for that!  Sounds like it was a great night, hope all's good otherwise.

Asp - Also hope you're doing ok, your slobby day sounded just wonderful - how's those gorgeous little puppies??!

AFM, I've booked up to have an overnight spa package with a friend on Sunday thru Monday, so am really looking forward to that!!  

Roll on Friday....  
xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh Kirsty I'm so so sorry, I really thought you'd cracked it this time and I really wanted it to be your turn   I'm sure there'll be a lot of tears and total frustration...I know there's nothing I can say that will make it feel any better and I really feel your pain, this process is just not fair!  Look after each other and take time to heal, I'm thinking of you     

Karen, how are you doing? Just let the tears flow, we have so many weeks of pent up emotion and when that news comes, every bit of emotion seems to come out all at once, please take care of yourself, we've been there and can imagine some of what you're feeling    

Claire, good luck today, we have everything crossed for you


----------



## Louisej29

Hello everyone

Haven't been on this thread since it was current cycles part 3 (in November!)  Have Been over on the miscarriage thread , but next month starting ivf 3 again so will be a current cycler so thought I'd pop back over here! 

Lots of new names that I don't recognise since last time so hello and good luck to everyone on their difficult journey! 

Hoping for third time lucky, seems to get harder and harder !


----------



## Aspi

Kirsty & Karen hope that you are taking care
Sp when do you test?
Clairelouise - hows it going?
Hi Louise where are you tx?
Hello to everyone else!! Just been reading Bookish's diary and saw that she used first response tests from day 9 after transferand got a positive - I may risk it and do the same - but only on day 2 after transfer - don't ven want to go in and take the blood test!

Hope everyone is ok

Asp xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi aspirational

We are at the lister in London. Have been happy with everything there so staying put for now. Have read so much serum and other places abroad which I've looked at but for now sticking with the lister.  


Where abouts are you ?


----------



## Aspi

I am at the ARGC - have heard good things about Lister, I also looked at Serum too.......

Asp x


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi All,

So sorry to here your news Karen and Kirsty, cried for you both yesterday when I read it as I'm a bit emotional at the best of times.  Sending you both warm hugs.

Smallpeanut I'm sending lots of prayers for you, and hope you enjoyed your big night out.  Rest up!

I went to the hospital yesterday and my DP was shown how to do my injections.  Can't face doing them myself lol!  Starting to feel very nervous as it draws closer.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, take care x


----------



## Aspi

Whitvi - the weekend sounds fab! well Jel! lol  Interesting about the natural health clinic it does seem that our immune systems get tricked into thinking things are a foreign body - just like peanut and dairy allergies! 
Puppies are beaufully fat and puppy like - i need to take some more photos and try and upload them!
Asp xx


----------



## morganna

Sorry, to ask here but not sure where to ask!

I need to get an endometrium ultrasound done, and i know my GP won't give it to me under NHS.  Because of my age.  Does anyone know how i can get it done and where and how much?

Much appreciate anyones help!

Thank you.


----------



## whitvi

Hi Louise - welcome back, I'm actually not cycling yet but I am still sticking around - it gives me a reason to keep going!
Hope you are feeling a bit better after the m/c and good news that you are to start your next ivf soon!  Exciting!  We are going with the Lister for an IUI as soon as I get a cyst removed from ovary.

Morganna - Hi! The only thing I can think of recommending is asking your NHS doctor to refer you to a private consultant.  It shouldn't be any skin off his nose that way (ie no cost to the NHS).  If he will not play ball ask to see a different doctor (this is our right) and if still no joy you could try a private doctor - there seem to be drop in centre's popping up all over the place now, you could search the internet for one near you.  Of course you'd have to pay to see the doctor (I reckon £50?) and then they should have no problem referring you to a consultant (again private..) You would have to pay for a consultation fee (£150 ish?) and then I reckon a scan would cost between £120 - £170?  All adds up but then if you need answers now it's worth it I think.
Good Luck.

Asp - aww yes would love to see some pics of your fat furry friends!

Good luck Claire - again thinking of you!  let us know....

Macsbump - hi and good luck with your injections, you will be fine though 

Hope everyone else is good/ok/bearing up etc - thinking of you all!


----------



## SmallPeanut

*Whitvi*, a spa weekend sounds brilliant, you can't get more relaxing than that! Enjoy 

*Asp*, glad to hear you're taking it easy, rest up and keep away from those pee sticks  we all know how much the 2WW drags but don't be tempted otherwise the trigger shot will give you a false reading if you go too soon. Glad the puppies are doing well, take it easy now 

*Claire*, any news? I'm thinking of you today and really hope we get our first BFP of the group, I have everything crossed for you     

*Macsbump*, don't be nervous, the injections are fine, in fact they're a doddle, you'll probably be taking them off him after a couple of days and wanting to do them yourself  I really hope the cycle goes well for you 

*Karen* & *Kirsty*, hope you're both baring up OK   

*Morganna*, I wish I could help but I don;t even know what a endometrium ultrasound is I'm afraid let alone where to get one, won't your GP advise and give you a couple of private places to try?

Welcome *Louise*, good luck for your third go, so sorry to read about your M/C, wishing you all the best for this tx

Waving to *Urbangirl*, *Polly*, *Ipomee* & *Ronnie*

*AFM* - Well tomorrow is D-Day, blood test at 10am, I'm not filled with confidence if I'm honest, I keep reminding myself of the odds to keep my emotions in check, as this is our very last attempt then I really don't want to get my hopes too high as I think I'd end up even more distraught than last time...we'll just have to face facts that we were never meant to be parents if it doesn't go our way tomorrow.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Actually *Morganna*, if your GP can't help you, after a quick Google search this popped up, you can book a scan online anywhere in the country for £99, have a look here - http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/women-ultrasound-scans/pelvic-scan-family-planning/

Hope that helps 

/LINKS


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks for all the kind message ladies....

*Claire*... thank you so much for thinking of me hun. I hope you get a lovely positive phone call this afternoon.

*SP*... if I'm honest, I thought I'd cracked it too with the amazing response all the way through. Just goes to show that without genetic screening we do not truly know the extent of the quality of our embryos. Superficially mine looked great, but chromosomally they still had a fault somewhere along the line. Best of luck for tomorrow. You deserve a BFP. Thinking of you.

*Lindy*.... I will get back on the horse at some point I'm sure. Today I'm firmly sitting on the ground... drinking wine!

*Asp*... thanks for your message. I had my Chicago immunes done at the same time at the NK cells... they were all fine. I don't know much about Humira... will google it. Interesting story about the lady at ARGC though. They didn't see any point in freezing them as the embryos were already day 6 and have a lesser chance of surviving the thaw process past day 5. They were a little slow moving from morula to blasto stage so they left them an extra day.. unfortunately that meant compromising the others for freezing though. My consultant thought the money was better spent to save on a new cycle than for the freezing costs. I'll google the book you've mentioned as well. thank you. How are you doing?

*Whitvi.*.. that's so interesting about the lady with the wheat and dairy intolerance. I'm not aware of any dietary issues that I have.. worth exploring though. Thank you. I need to book a follow-up with my consultant and take it from there. I really think we need to look at genetic testing because otherwise you are just spending so much money and not really knowing if your eggs are up to the job. If I need DE then so be it. Just need to know that's all! enjoy your spa break! Lucky thing.

*Louise*... Welcome back to you. best of luck. You are right... it doesn't get any easier. Try and relax and look after yourself.

*Morganna*... my local private hospital do scans without a referral. Costs about £200.

*MacsBump*... bless you, that's so lovely. It's an emotional ride this IVF lark. Best of luck with your treatment.

*Karen*... thanks for your message. I know you are feeling the same as I am. Horrible isn't it? I just can't stop crying! I know the first couple of days are always bad and I'll start to feel better soon. I hope the shock wears off soon and you can have a good cry, grieve for your embryos and start to feel better and look to the future again. It's a tough process and I can see why others only try it the once. Take care.

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Kirsty.  Sorry to read your news. It is just a devastating feeling.  Drinking wine over the next few days is definitely what you need to do. ! The raw grief is horrible, sending you a big hug! 

Hi Again whitvi,  hope your cyst gets sorted soon. I had a cyst at my first follow up appt after the mc but luckily it went of its own accord.  Did they say the ivf drugs caused it? 

Macs bump.  How are the injections going ? I remember being terrified of them initially and having to get dh to do them for me! By the end of ivf 2 I was fine to inject myself.... You'll soon get used to it!! The worst bit is opening those silly little bottles and mixing them together!  Still not good at doing that! 

Just watching the news about free ivf to those aged up to 42.  I should think so to!!! Won't help us though as its only if it's your first attempt! Don't think it would be of the same standard as the lister either! 

Lots of love to anyone waiting on any results.  Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post as I'm meant to be working   Finally got my blood tests through in the last 10 minutes - been waiting all day (test was at 8.45am) and it's been torture......anyway I'm pleased to report it was positive (hCG 163)  . Still can't quite believe it as I'd convinced myself it hadn't worked.

I wanted to share some good news with you all and hope there will be more to come over the next few weeks for our group   ....but I also know how tough the last few days have been for Kirsty and Karen   

Will catch up later
Love to all,
Claire x


----------



## whitvi

Yippee!!!!!!!! Claire wow what wonderful heartwarming news!!!   . Im so pleased for you and your oh!
How are you feeling??
Xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Great news Claire!  Really happy for you  

Nice to hear something positive.

xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow! Wow! wow! Claire that's fantastic news!  

I'm so pleased for you, you must be over the moon...no idea how you can even try and pretend to concentrate on work when you've just got that result!  

Huge congratulations to you, well done, so happy for you.

xxxxxx


----------



## Macsbump1

That's fantastic news Claire, so pleased for you x


----------



## karen71

*Claire* So pleased for you   Congratulations !! You look after yourself  and thanks for your message to me  
*Kirsty* Yes is very horrible, I feel like I'm in a bad dream. It is a very emotional thing, especially for women. How have you been today?
*whitvi* thanks for your message, yes it is so hard emotionally, Mine are all over the place, I feel like I'm grieving. Me and my sister are very close but this bought us even closer, we did go to the clinic the 3 of us alot, so it felt like she was a big part, not just the fact of what she did for us. We haven't thought in detail, but I think we will try again, not sure when yet though, but I'm worried leaving it to long with my age. Enjoy the spa, thats the kind of thing thats ideal for anyone going through this 
* SmallPeanut* Thanks, yes thats true, I feel like I'm on an emotional roundabout. I'm not to bad, I had a cry again last night when it was just me and my dp. Good luck for tommorow, really hope you too get good news   What time did you say you were going ?
*Louise* Hi, its supposed to be third time lucky, If we try again it will be our third, won't be for a few months though, but might stay on here untill then. So maybe see you 
*Asp* Thanks, not doing to bad 
*Macsbump1* Thanks  . Hope it goes ok with the injections, I got my dp to do mine to because I hate needles and couldn't do it, although I did manage in the end to press the button! Take deep breaths that sometimes helps.
*AFM* When it was just me and dp last night I started to cry, the thing that made me cry the most was that I felt angry at my body for letting me down, when everything else went how it should, and also I felt guilty of what my sister had been through and it didn't work, I also felt angry that 2 of her eggs were wasted. I know thats not what I should be thinking, but last night especially I felt really angry. It just feels like my sisters eggs were ok my dp's sperm was ok, but my womb wasn't. Sorry to go on, I will get over this, but had to get it off my chest. Does everyone else have that thing where your doing something, then suddenly think I used to do that or at this time every day I did that. I hope everyone doing ok


----------



## Aspi

HI Ladies
Congratulations Clare!! great positive news!! Enjoy!!
KLS - I think that from your chicago immunes if your cytokines were high then you would have been prescribed humira or IVIG by the ARGC (using humira again is a controversial issue) 
Louise - watched the same news reports - unfortunately I am very sceptical as they are only "guidelines" and nobody has to follow them! Most dont follow the ones they have now and thats why IVF is a postcode lottery which frankly stinks and makes me cross and the guy from the NHS alliance really gets my goat saying that "the people of the area" should decide where their money is spent in healthcare.....as a tax payer it makes me cross!!!!
SP - good luck for tomorrow!! sending lots of positive vibes!!
Hello to everyone else!! I could kill a coffee!!!!!

Asp x


----------



## urbangirl

Just popping by to say Good Luck SP, I really hope it's worked.    

Congrats Claire 253, yippee!


----------



## clairelouise253

Just popping in to say good luck to Small Peanut for today    really hoping you have some good news  

Claire x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Sad news, it's a BFN for us I'm afraid...just got back from the hospital, we both cried all the way in the car (in fact I was crying so much they let us leave by the fire exit so that we didn't have to walk through the waiting room crying), so it's finally hit us that we're never going to be parents, in the car we talked about when we first met and how we really wanted a little version of each other, which made us worse.

So that was our last chance, it kind of made it worse that they told us they had high hopes for one of the embies as it was 10 cell going into morula on day 3, alas it wasn't meant to be but at least we had a good shot at our last go.

So we'll have to move on and face life without children and find other things to do with our lives, so low at the moment but we have no choice but to accept it and move on. Some aspects of my work are going to be difficult as I'm Vice President of a charity that looks after severely disabled children so my kids visits are going to be emotional for the next few months... all the kids we treat are AMAZING and I could learn a lesson from them about dealing with your lot in life with strength and optimism.

Anyway, signing off for now , sorry about the miserable post just because it's the end of the road for me and my poor gutted DH (who I can't stop apologising to) it doesn't mean that all you other fabulous forties won't achieve your dream. Best of luck to everyone!

xxxxx


----------



## rsm

There are no words I can say to make it better smallpeanut   Just want you to know I feel for you so much and am sending you loads and loads of hugs.

Take care of yourself

x


----------



## Aspi

SP - gutted for you both, again no words to say  its a croc, take care of yourself please xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Small Peanut - sending you the biggest hugs hun     

Please take great care of yourself and DH.....this is so hard I know 

Claire x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh no SP.  the news we didn't want to hear lovie.  I am so desperately sorry for you. I cried as I read your post and I'm crying as I am writing this.  For you, Karen, Liz, Ronnie and myself...  all us lovely ladies who don't deserve a BFN as we'd all make wonderful mothers.  It is so unfair.

I can only say that I truly know exactly how you feel.  We are the only ones that have been through the exact same process and can feel your pain.  I have been crying since Tuesday (even in the middle of a meeting yesterday)... so my heart goes out to you and DH.  'Rock bottom' doesn't even seem to describe the true feeling of loss.

It's so hard not to keep apologising..  I'm doing the same.  You feel at fault totally that you couldn't look after those precious embies...  even though we know that is rubbish and we did everything we could to make it work.

It's desperate knowing how close you were.  I still cannot believe none of my 3 good quality blastocysts made it.  Just goes to show just how difficult it is to achieve this dream. Virtually impossible. I pray you and DH find a way forward that makes you both happy.

Look after yourself, get away to the lovely cottage in the Cotswolds to grieve and recover.  It is like experiencing a miscarriage so you must grieve for the loss.  Thinking of you.

Take care and keep in touch.  I'll miss you xxx


----------



## magz1

i`m so sorry to all the women who have recieved BFN over the last few days, big hugs to u all xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks Magz...  we really have been a very unlucky bunch  

Thank goodness for Claire's good news!

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Sp.  so very sorry read your post.  It brought tears to my eyes and I am so sorry for your pain. There are just no words to describe how awful it is. 

Kirsty. I was in a similar position to you in aug with my first ivf when I had v good quality blastocysts and a bfn.  You just can't understand why.  It all seems so unfair. 

But never give up. Back on this thread in November there were a lot of bfp  and success stories.  It can and does happen to us over 40s!!  We need luck to shine on us again! 

Having a nightmare at the mo as the hospital are now saying they never sent my baby off for testing after the Erpc (I was told it would be sent for testing and am now told, after waiting since Xmas! It was not sent off!!)  feeling heartbroken all over again and tormenting myself with what they did with the baby. 

Could really do with a big glass of wine right now but I'll settle for a glass of mineral water! 

Lots of love to everyone.  Xxx


----------



## karen71

*sp* so sorry for your news. Really feel for you. Can't add much to what everyone else has said. You take care of youself and dh.


----------



## urbangirl

Sp, I'm really upset for you and your DH, you both put your heart and souls in it and I just don't see how us ladies could do any more.  It really is so unfair and it makes you just want to rage at the injustice of the world.  Maybe after a few weeks you will feel like rethinking, doing donor or something, you would be such great parents.

LouiseJ, that's awful, were they meant to test for chromosomal abnormalities or something?  How could they possibly forget? It's pretty outrageous, I hope you have some strong words with them, not that anything ever gets done in the NHS.  It would have been some help to you to have an insight as to why the pregnancy didn't work out.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty, Karen and SmallPeanut* I am so sorry to hear your sad news, there is too much of this at the moment   Please take time out, recover and try again. You all deserve your dream of a family  

*Claire*      At last some good news  Sending you lots of glue x

*Karen* It is a natural reaction to blame yourself, I am still doing it now but it is not your fault so please stop punishing yourself hunni 

*Newbies* Hello girls I just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for your tx,  that you get a good result   

*AFM* It's over a week ago since my BFN and I still keep . Keep questioning WHY? Mother nature you can be so cruel at times . AF came along on Saturday, has knocked me for six, felt ill every day, headaches and muzziness. Appetite has also dropped which i guess is due to not having progesterone in my system now. Focussing now on 1st March when we go to the Gynae to find out about the clip removal,  that they don't say we have to pay for it. Told DH tonight if we have to then we are off to the bank for a loan!!!! Hindsight is such a good thing but now I so wish I had just had a coil fitted after my DD then having a family now with my new DH would have been so much easier.

Sending big  to all the BFN girls, wishing you all the luck with whatever you decide to do in the future


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Smallpeanut, I'm truely sorry to hear you news.  Take time to heal.  I adopted a little girl with Down's Syndrome, had her since she was a baby as my Ex couldn't have children.  Now in a different relationship, guess it made me realise how much I wanted a a bigger family.  However adoption isn't an option unless we wanted much older children as that's what they would offer us.  No regrets though, she has made me realise what life is all about.  Whatever path you choose now it's just a new one, the desire for children never ends wether there yours or not we love them all the same.  Wishing you all the best whatever you and your hubby decide x

Hi Ronnie, good to see you still on here and hope things work out for you too, and good luck with the Gynae.

Louise, can't believe that, what a monumental mistake.  You've had a terrible time hun.

Asp, I'm getting used to Decaff now, and no more headaches lol!

AFM:  The drugs factory arrived today.  I wasn't home when it arrived and had 18 missed calls to my mobile from DP who was panicking which ones needed to be refridgerated bless him.  It affirms the fact that we are definately in this together, he was so concerned, boy I love that guy, if only we had met 10 years ago!  Oh well, just have to keep practicing heehee!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Macsbump1* Yes I am still about lol. I want to see how you all get on even tho mine failed. I found the support on here very helpful thro this journey. Good Luck with your tx


----------



## magz1

hi ronnie, i`m in same boat has you (got sterilised after my son 18 years ago). i`m also 44, i went to see a consultant and he gave us x2 options clips took off or ivf of the 2 he said because of age ivf would be better. he also told us that the nhs will not pay for sterilisation reversal, if u do manage to get it paid let me know how unless it is too personal.i have heard of a few girls on 1 of the boards who did manage to get it reversed on nhs but they were under 40 and said that their partner had forced them into making the decision so maybe thats a thing to say i dont know your situation. i couldn`t even say that has i`m still with same partner, for my sins lol. it might be different in your area. if your paying for it u can get it done though. goodluck for the 1st of march and i hope u do get it!! i`m hopig to start treatment march/april now xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Ronnie*... thank you. There has been too much bad news on here in recent weeks  Good luck for your 1st March appt. Sorry to hear you are feeling so low and I hope it gets better soon. Take a while to recover.. take it slowly.

*Louise*... it's tough... but even with good quality blastos things can still do wrong. Being realistic about our chances at 40+ is the hardest thing. I can't imagine how you are feeling to find out that news about your baby and why he/she wasn't sent off... you poor thing 

To all my friends that got a BFN.. I hope you are beginning to start the recovery process. No need to rush it though.

*Karen, SP, Liz, Ronnie.*.. there is another forum called_* "Fabulous 40's after a BFN - what to do next, support and advice"*_...the ladies on here are brilliant and we talk about all sorts.. not just the BFN. Partners, pets, stepkids, work, family. All problems are shared and supported. The main reason why we are all on here is discussed at length too. Including next steps, moving on, DE, trying again, going abroad etc. So if you need a chat, advice, support or a virtual hug please jump on. It was set up last October by a lady I cycled with then on the 40+ current cyclers forum...and we all still speak now. I don't know what I do without it to be honest throughout my many BFNs.

Thinking of you all

Hello to *Asp, Claire, Whitvi, Polly, Macsbump, Magz, Urbangirl, RSM* xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all,

Sorry for the radio silence, been sitting in a soggy tear stained huddle under a blanket and couldn't write a post due my my constantly leaky eyes! Thank you all so much for your very kind words, you've all been there so you all know what it feels like, this has definitely hit us harder than we thought, it's the finality of the situation for us that has made it all the more emotional and devastating, but we knew what we were letting ourselves in for, we knew it was 'last chance saloon' but we underestimated just how much it would affect us...it's like being hit by a truck!

*Kirsty*, *Karen*, *RSM*, *ASP*, *Claire*, *Magz*, *Louise*, *Urbangirl*, *Ronnie*, *Macsbump* thank you, you all say the lovliest things 

*Urbangirl*, it's funny you saying about being wonderful parents, we were trying to lighten to mood last night and we decided we'd be rubbish parents and as a mother I'd be far too soft with no discipline and DH would be far too doting and any child of ours would have ended up running rings around us 

*Macsbump,* your daughter sounds wonderful and you're right, having family around you certainly enriches life and puts things into perspective. Glad your drugs have arrived, wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle 

*Louise*, what an awful thing to happen, I cannot believe that they didn't send your baby for testing, are you pursuing them to find out what happened, it's outrageous treatment, as if it's not hard enough to deal with, without their incompetence! All the best, I really hope you get some answers 

*Asp*, hope you're well, whereabouts are you now in your cycle? You'll get used to the decaf coffee, you forget in the end that it doesn't have caffeine in it...honest! 

*Claire*, how are you feeling? Thank god for you and your BFP!!! When is your next blood test? So pleased for you, take it easy and look after the little bean 

*Ronnie*, good luck for March 1st, I really hope they can do something for you 

*Liz*, how're you doing? Hope you're OK 

*Kirsty*, thanks for your very kind words my cycle buddy, I will keep in touch as I'd miss you too! Besides I want to hang arround so that I can be there on your journey and be there when you get a BFP...that'll be a champagne day for sure!  So sorry you ended up crying in the meeting, I know the feeling, I'm at work today and struggling to hold it together. You're right about being so close, I really really thought with your 3 x blasts that it was your turn this time, it WILL be next time, positive thinking  hope you've stopped apologising now, I've had to as it was upsetting DH more with me keep saying sorry all the time. I will come and join you over on the "Fabulous 40's after a BFN - what to do next, support and advice" as only people that have been through all of this truly understand what we're going through and it helps so much to have support from like minded people who know what you're going through.

*AFM* - Well I went to get a bottle of red yesterday afternoon and found myself wandering the aisles of M&S with tears streaming down my face, just couldn't help it no matter how much I tried! I then went home and did all the things that I haven't been able to do, I had a double espresso, went for a run, dyed my hair, ate some sushi and had a whopping glass of wine! None of which helped of course  And this has never happened to me before but as I went about my business of trying to look busy to take my mind off it, I would suddenly realise that I was crying and tears were flowing but I wasn't consciously crying...the weirdest thing this 'leaky eye syndrome'!  Poor DH had to stand on stage and chair a conference yesterday afternoon, which was the very last thing he felt like doing, poor bloke doesn't know what to say or do and is as gutted as I am but trying to make me laugh through the tears, bless him! 

So we are indeed off to the Cotswolds tonight Kirsty, we're having dinner in the village pub and then we're going to hibernate for the rest of the weekend and DH has already selected a very good bottle of wine that we've been saving for as long as we've been TTC... we've realised that TTC has taken up nearly 9 years of our life together and has been all consuming, with everything seemingly on hold in case that elusive BFP happens, so in some ways this finality is a blessed relief and like a weight lifted as well as being hugely emotional. It does indeed feel like a bereavement but like the loss of somone whose time was due and whose life was filled with pain and it's more humane to let them go rather than drag out the suffering any longer, strange analogy I know, but that's how it feels at the moment.

Good luck everyone, I'm going to hang around and make sure we get some good news on this thread and a few more BFPs to join Claire!!! I'm banking on you lot


----------



## Sushi Lover

*SP*... so pleased to hear from you. I was worried. I didn't want to bombard you with PMs, but was constantly wondering how you were. Told DP about you last night on the way home and then started welling up on the Central Line about how nice you've been to me and your BFN as well. He had tears in his eyes when I told him your story. We are all in a mess eh?!

I had a massive glass of red last night at well. And sushi for lunch.... tuna, salmon, crab, prawns, seabass.. the lot. I wish it would take the pain away, but it doesn't really 

I understand totally what you mean about it being all consuming and how you put so many other things on hold 'just in case'. You basically stop living your life. Your analogy brought tears to my eyes. Be good to yourself during this grieving process and wrap yourself in cotton wool as much as possible.

Your weekend sounds like just what you and DH need. I hope the cozy weekend, all wrapped up in the warm with that special bottle of wine and your lovely husband makes you feel a tiny bit better. I'm very jealous! I'm going to scrubbing the house from top to bottom as we have a lot of building work going on and the house is so dusty and dirty. At least I can get stuck in now and it will hopefully be therapeutic.

I'm glad we'll continue to keep in touch. Even though we are total strangers, good friends are hard to come by! Sounds odd, but you know what I mean. 

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Magz* Hello . Mine was done late 2005 so not as long as yours. I currently live in Germany so have the Healthcare here but we have a feeling cos its not a necessary procedure they will make us pay. The success rate for tubal reversal/pregnancy is higher than the IVF, I was only given 15% on IVF, whereas reversal is 35%. The only thing IVF is protecting you from is an ectopic but I have the opinion that if I was lucky enough to fall they will scan me early to make sure of the egg location. Also, with reversal you get a chance every month and not just the once with IVF for the money. It is a personal choice as to which way you go, I thought we had a great chance with IVF and now regret going along that route. Good Luck for when you start your tx 

*Kirsty* Thanks for the link  Hope you are ok xxx

*SmallPeanut* My heart breaks reading your post, it is so sad. Have u thought of other options for example adoption or maybe surrogacy? I hope you have a well deserved chill out over the weekend with lots of cuddles with your lovely other half. He needs it just as much as you. See you over on the other thread


----------



## Mish3434

SmallPeanut, I'm really sorry your treatment didn't work for you    I hope you manage to have some nice time away in the Cotswolds, I know you are both hurting      Take care hun xx


Shelley xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Thanks for your kind words *Shelley * and *Ronnie*, it's very much appreciated and it's good to know that you understand 

*Kirsty*, I would never just disappear and not keep in touch after everything we've all been through together... besides, we're not total strangers, with all the gory stuff we have to deal with during this process, we now both know the intricate workings of each other's inner sanctums and bodily functions by now, not to mention our inner most emotions, which can only be discussed between good friends 

Talking of which, AF has appeared today and is totally how you described yours, very unusually thick, very dark almost black, heavy and clotty (sorry TMI, see what I mean, only good friends)... I keep wistfully thinking of those three little embies that I've obsessively been looking at pictures of every single day for the past two weeks, and all the hopes and dreams that went with them, have now left my body 

I'm so sorry to make you both well up on the Central Line...I meant what I said, if there's one *Kirsty* in the world that deserves a BFP then it's you!


----------



## Louisej29

Oh sp I have just cried reading your post.  I am so v v sorry you are having to go through this.  Life is so cruel and unfair. your pain must be immense right now.  There are just no words to help. 

You look after yourself honey and drink lots of that red wine.  Be kind to yourself and don't rush the grieving process.  Enjoy the Cotswolds.  We were there last w end for a few days and it's the perfect place for some quiet special time with your other half.  

Lots and lots of love xx


----------



## clairelouise253

Kirsty and Small Peanut - your recent posts are so heart breaking and I've also been crying ......I completely understand how you're both feeling right now and it is just the worst time......you are both so strong ......please don't give up. I know that feeling of this journey being all consuming and how everything else gets put on hold. We made the very difficult decision to try DE after miscarriages and failed treatment and for us that was the right decision....I totally understand it isn't for everyone but we decided that we didn't want to look back in a few years time and think 'what if' and that has maintained our momentum through setbacks and frequent doubts about whether we're doing the right thing.....

I hope you both manage to enjoy your weekends - although I'd take yours SP over the cleaning option anytime  

Hi to everyone else reading.

Take care and love to all
Claire x


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies
SP your post made me cry, your DH sounds amazing and this will only make you stronger as a couple, you will find a new chapter in your lives together it definitely won't be empty, I would feel exactly the same, exactly but without the cottage in the cotswolds!  I have a "cottage" in uttoxeter with leaky guttering and a moaning tenant DSS single parent who wants me to spend all my none existant money on making her home a palace when I live in substandard accomodation as it is - but I work and pay my own way! sorry rant over with! I could do with some of that red wine now - never mind coffee! lol 
I feel for you, so sorry hope your recovery will be swift xxx

AFM - nothing really! swollen boobs, gestone? went out for a little walk with the dog and don't really know what to do - keep sabotaging my thoughts of positivity - got to keep going!

Asp xx


----------



## deblovescats

small peanut - enjoy the cotswolds - you deserve it, so sorry about your BFN and end of journey, but i'm sure you feel better that you've made a decision. Will be good to see you around on the thread.
kirsty - hope you're doing ok. 
I've cried this morning for bot h of you - i really feel your pain
Deb


----------



## Adventurer

Hello everyone,

I'm 44 and currently 4dp5dt, this is my 7th cycle with my own eggs, and DH's sperm.  Of the 6 cycles before, 1st was a BFP but I miscarried at 7 weeks.  Since then all BFNs.

I'm lucky I still have low FSH, probably because of my PCOS, and I get lots of eggs/embryos.  It hasn't made a difference so far though, and I think that's because the quality isn't good, because of my age.

I'm finding it really hard to stay positive, so many disappointments and why would this cycle be any different, etc.  I know it's better to try and be positive but it's so hard.

I've looked at forums lots but never actually posted, this is my first ever!  

SmallPeanut:  I'm so sorry to hear your story, it made me cry.  Life is so sad sometimes.
aspirational:  Are you in the 2ww?

Adventurer


----------



## magz1

thanx ronnie for info. the clinic i use have based my staistics on my individual results and fertility, they`ve given me 30% chance of pregnancy and 20% chance of bringing a baby home. when i went to my gynae consultant about tubular reversal he only give me a 10% chance and i have the fishe clips which are the best for removing. I know u get to try every month but for us we decided to go down ivf route. I start tretment in april so keeping everything crossed. hopefully u will find the right decision for both of you and next year we might both be blessed ith what we want. u look after yourself and your partner. 
Adventurer dont give up hope i`m goingagaxin in april with own eggs, at 43 i gave birth to my little boy so it can happen for us oldies lol. keep thinking positive. 
                                                                                                  magz xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi adventurer

Wishing you so much luck with this cycle. 7th cycle.  That must be tough all round.  You must be nearly bankrupt!!  Really hope this is the one.  

We are starting cycle 3 on march 12th (day 21!)  and really nervous about it all now.  Ivf has completeky all consumed my life!  Where abouts are you having treatment? We are with the lister. 

Magz.  Lots of luck!  It was good to hear you had a baby at 43 with your own eggs! My acupuncturist has had 2 women at 46 give birth with own eggs.  It can and it does  happen so keep the faith! 

Sp and kirsty.  Hope you are both doing ok.  

Love to everyone x


----------



## Adventurer

Magz:  That is inspiring, and I wish you all the best with your cycle in April.  I have a son, conceived via IVF when I was almost 40.  I got a BFP on the 3rd cycle.  I guess I just wasn't prepared for things to have 
changed so much for me in 4 years, ie. 6 cycles and nothing except the initial BFP and miscarriage.  The miscarriage also made me think I'd get another BFP again sooner than this.

Louisej29:  I'm doing IVF in Chennai, India, hence my being able to afford this many cycles.  I'm actually a New Zealander, I had IVF in NZ for my son.  India and NZ are pretty different when it comes to treatment.  I imagine NZ is similar to the UK.  I have my fingers crossed that this cycle is the lucky one for you.  IVF does tend to consume your life, I can totally understand you feeling nervous about your upcoming cycle.  It's hard emotionally to keep going through it, let alone the financial aspect.  It helps me to tell myself that by doing this now, I won't look back at 50 and regret not having tried.. (although even 50 is not too old to have a child these days ).

I'm feeling better after posting on this forum, what great therapy!

Adventurer xxx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies
adventurer - how do you find chennai?what are their success rates? how many eggs do they return etc? how long do you have to be there for? sorry for all the questions it is very interesting as not heard of anyone doing it there.
Hello everyone else! Sp, kirsty & Karen hope you are bearing up. hugs xx
AFM - I did the poas this morning 8DPT - well at least I know the HCG is out of my system!  - trying to remain positive -stress the word trying - I dont seem to have any symptoms apart from tiredness and irritability (severe the last couple of days) due to drugs or PMT? the gestone injections are horrid too - i keep on negging out and i dont knw how to stop - almost setting up to fail - but i really dont want to!!!!!!! anyone else have symptoms or not - i keep reading others that do during their 2WW  sorry just feeling sorry for myself today 
Asp xx


----------



## magz1

hi aspiarational, i never had any sypmtoms on my 2ww, and my little one is sat watching tv now. its way too early for a true result, i started testing 10 days past a 3 day transferr and got positives from there in. goodluck and i hope u get your dream.
thanx louisej29 and goodluck. are u doing long protocol or short? when is your EC??
adventurer, when do u start your cycle??
hope everyone else is doing ok, well we have treatment planning on thursday, the rollercoaster will soon begin. i`m still finding it hard to get little one off the breast at night, anyone got any tips, he came off in the day easily. magzxxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Not happy after watching This Morning that us over 44 only have 3-5% chance of success on IVF, if our clinic had told me that we would have walked away and gone for the reversal


----------



## magz1

my clinic havent told me that either x


----------



## Ronnie3007

No they won't cos if they did you would be sensible and walk away


----------



## urbangirl

I knew that, in fact clinics seem to very much enjoy telling me, but I couldn't give a monkeys about statistics about other people.  For some women the reality will be zero, for one or two it may be 100%, and for lots of others it will be something in between. For all of us it would be higher if clinics had higher standards in every area for starters, all of them have a weak point somewhere in the chain between taking the injections and doing transfer, none of them are perfect and perfect is what we mature ladies need.


----------



## Louisej29

Hey aspirational.  When is your 2ww up?  I had absolutely No symptoms at all when i got my bfp.  In fact I was convinced af was on the way.  Good luck! The 2ww is v stressful indeed!! I took the 2 weeks off work and will be doing again in April ! 

Agree with ug about statistics! Take them with a pinch of salt

How are you getting on ug? 

Magz... Doing long. Never been offered short, not really sure why.  Maybe that's something i should look into! My first injection not until march 12(day 21) so not sure of egg collection dates yet. Had hoped would never be going back to the lister ever again! Oh well!  How are you getting on? 

Adventurer.  Also interested at what it's like doing ivf there!?!


----------



## magz1

i`ll start mine middle april with EC end april xxxxxx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies 
My mum told me that its fertility week on this morning but I forgot to watch it, just like I forgot to take my predisolone this morning after breakfast (took after lunch) and am half hour late - just remembered in writing this to take my rotodrine  falling apart today - not made better by moaning lodgers.......do your clinic not publish stats for your age group? I know that apparently I have a 30-40 % chance at the clinic I am at and 15% elsewhere. - and then I forgot the time for my gestone! I even have an alarm on my phone! lets hope I am being a mush brain because I am pregnant! lol


----------



## Louisej29

Asp... Hopefully mush brain is because of pregnancy!!

Just seen your thing about fertility week... Watching it on catch up now!!!


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello everyone,

How are you all doing? Thank you everyone for your very kind words, you've all been lovely.

Welcome *Adventurer*, glad you came and started posting with us  So it looks like you had a 5 day transfer, how many blasts did you have put back and when is your test date? Wishing you all the luck in the world, you certainly have more stamina than me going through this process so many times, I hope this time in the ONE!    

*Louise*, good luck with your TX, I hope it goes well, I've never been on long protocol and never been offered it either, always short protocol, I guess there must be a reason for that (though I've no idea what it is). Good luck 

*Urbangirl*, I'm with you on the stats, we all know that the chances decrease with age but they really can't give us any individual % chances, they told me 10% last time and this time due to the egg quality they gave me 25 - 30% this time, alas to no avail... So *Ronnie*, I wouldn't worry too much about the stats as they are indeed averages for our age group and there really aren't loads and loads of women having IVF in our age group so that skews the stats in the first place and then each of us have our own issues or not as the case may be, which will also affect our chances, so they're just stats and not individual chances, we're all different after all 

*Asp*, I've been thinking of you, probably far too early to POAS, I think I'd hang fire for a few more days if I was you and then you have a bit more of an idea, though of course the blood test on OTD is the thing that will give you an absolute definitive answer. Huge luck, I have everything crossed for you    

*Magz*, it's so great to hear that you had your little boy at 43, good luck for your next cycle  

*Claire*, have you had your next blood test yet? How are you feeling? Very excited for you  

Hi *Kirsty* (thanks for your message, lovely to hear from you  waving hello to *Karen*, *Lindy*, *Mascbump*, *Liz*, *Polly*, *Deblovescats*,* Shelley * and everyone else (sorry I've missed a few days so I hope I've remembered everyone).

*AFM* - Well we hibernated over the weekend, licked our wounds and consoled each other, must admit I'm still a bit down today and couldn't face going back to work, I'll have another go tomorrow. Absolutely everywhere I look there are children and babies, every advert, every time I pop to the shops, seemingly every TV program, I just watched Great British Menu secure in the knowledge that there are no ad breaks and it's about cooking...suddenly there was a lovely happy little family with a baby boy on the show! I guess I'm going to have to get used to it, as it's unavoidable!

Anyway, I'll keep popping in to say hi, as I'm rooting for you girls who are currently going through your treatment or about to start, fingers crossed for lots of BFPs


----------



## Aspi

hi ladies
yes saw them advertising in Zita west a few weeks ago for couples do IVF or just people - must try and watch on catch up like you louise! it is amazing that I have met several 44 year old women all getting good egg quantity and I think alot do succeed at argc as they are monitored so closely. We will have to wait and see! louise and mags heres hoping that we will get what we want and not have to go to india! i am going to try and enjoy the next few days from tomorrow!!
i'll do a bit of the zita cd tonight!
asp x


----------



## Aspi

hi SP
thanks for your good luck wishes!! So sorry that you think its the end of your journey, I understand your not wanting to go back to work I don't think I will anyway too - things are going to have to change in my life whatever way the sword falls! its mainly people who have children who tell me to adopt that get my goat! and they tell me its the same - I dont think they have a clue unless they have been through on either the IVF or adoption! I think today I am going to happy write off as a a non day. Take time to heal SP and dont do anything you don't want to! Take care Asp xx


----------



## Adventurer

aspirational - How are you holding out?  I'm wishing you sticky vibes, when is your blood test?  I've been pregnant twice through IVF and I had no idea either time during the 2ww.  The first time I had some short, sharp cramps about 3dp5dt which I now think were from implantation.. but the second time I didn't get that, and I had high betas initially, although I eventually miscarried.  For all my cycles, 10 in total, I had some degree of period like symptoms at some point during the 4 or 5 days before testing, for both the positives and negatives.  I personally think there is no way of knowing until you test, very unfortunately for us.  I totally agree re people telling us to adopt btw.

magz1 - I am in the 2ww, currently 7dp5dt.  Are you trying to wean your little one at nights?

Ronnie - I didn't realise those stats until I googled furiously after my last cycle.  I get lots of eggs/embryos but have had 7 cycles with no success, and now it makes more sense.  But I'm still trying anyway, hoping to be one of the lucky ones.

SmallPeanut - Thank you so much for your kind words, I am so sorry about your result and what you've been going through.  I had 5 embryos transferred this time, 2 early blasts and 3x 5 day morulas.  It happened like this because the 5 were frozen in a batch and we didn't think they'd all survive the thaw, but they did, and I didn't want to waste any.  I never would've thought I'd transfer more than 2 before coming here, but things change.

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your journey at the moment.

AFM - Chennai is hot, no 2 ways about that!  Success rates at my clinic are about 40% (apparently), but I really don't put much store in them for any clinic.  For a start my clinic does mainly donor embryos for over 40's, not an option for me since there are only Indian and similar ethnicity donors here, which I'm not.  

I have stuck with this clinic because I got an initial BFP (but then miscarried).  Also I get more embryos with them than I ever did in NZ.  There I got 3 and 4 embryos (3 day) for the fresh cycles I did.  Here I've had 10, 8 and 18 (5 day) embryos.  However, you can have all the embryos in the world and as I've found out, it doesn't guarantee success, you just need the one that's going to stick.  

I've heard that Govt guidelines here are to transfer a maximum of 3, but I know of someone at my clinic who had 6 transferred, she's now pregnant with twins.  So although there are guidelines, it's not regulated.  

I've been here since August!  I can't believe it.  I've had more cycles that I expected since I got more embryos that I expected, so several FETs.  I also came in April/May 2012, that was when I miscarried.  I have met people who've flown in just for a few weeks then flown home after transfer, although I havn't met 
many other Westerners doing IVF at this clinic, it's mostly Indians, Sri-Lankans, etc.

Re my cycle, I was going to POAS today, 7dp5dt = 12dpo, but I really don't know whether to or not now.  I'm so confused, have been crying on and off this morning.  This 7th cycle is really hitting me hard, I never imagined I'd do this many cycles, or be here so long, and the thought of it being negative is killing me.  The problem is if I wait, I won't sleep well due to stressing about the result, I didn't last night.  But if I test and it's negative I'll be devastated.  This morning I woke feeling like I'm getting my period, so I was convinced that I'm not pregnant, but logically, it means nothing, as I've had these symptoms when I was pregnant too - see above.  Aaarrrrgh!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Adventurer* I know the stats are awful. I only produced 2 eggs but they were both Grade A's so saw no reason for them not to implant. What an experience . I think you are very brave doing your tx in India but lets hope it gets you a well deserved BFP. Step away from the pee sticks tho hun . Good luck


----------



## urbangirl

Adventurer, I’d have done the same in that situation and put them all in, thank goodness you were allowed to there, it would be awful to have been forced to discard a couple and then be left wondering if they would have been the ones that would have made it- that is the scenario you would have had to have faced over here.  What do you think it is that they’re done differently that could have increased your embryo count to such an extent?  Did they give you a higher dose of stimms medication or change your drug protocol or anything?  It’s not just that the facilities are better or something?
Did you test in the end today? It doesn’t matter how many times you go through this, it just doesn’t get any easier.

SmallP, I hope you feel better soon, but the baby thing is always hanging around us until we get there in some way or another…  I find myself wanting so shout at women I see being impatient/mean with their children “Don’t You Know How Lucky You Are!!”.  (I haven’t actually done it!!)

Aspirational, are you 12dpt now?  

Hi Louise, how are you feeling about this cycle?  You are so resilient to have been able to pull yourself together after such an awful Christmas.  I really hope this one goes all the way.

Ronnie, there's just no rhyme or reason to it, I've had transfers with blasts- and nothing!  But I do believe in the power of volume/numbers- just keep on throwing them in and one will take eventually!  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Aspi

hi ladies!
Urban girl - I am 9dp 3dt......
Adventurer - amazeballs - is your DH with you? how much is tx there? it seems like a really good idea. I think I had my mini breakdown at 7dpt hopefully that is a good sign. lets try and keep focussed and upbeat! when do you test?mine is saturday. Where do you stay whilst in india? Do they do immunology testing etc over there? I love that word "guidelines". 
Ronnie - implantation is so tricky! if only there was a foolproof way!
Good luck to everyone else on the dreaded 2WW! I went to buy some cushions today, it made me feel better!
Asp xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hello all

How are all those on the 2ww getting on? Lots of luck being sent your way for those bfp s!! 

Ug.  Agree with the numbers game! Get in as many as possible!!! 

Worried about this cycle.  Not coping too well with it at the mo.  someone I work alongside announced she is pregnant and she is 3 weeks behind where I should have been.  Really really don't know how I will face seeing her get bigger and bigger and have her baby in aug when ours was due.  Just too painful.  Hate feeling like this.  Feel upset jealous and resentful.  Not good ! She told me it was their first month of trying' argh!! Need to try stay focused on ivf 3 and just hope one takes!!!! We start down reg on march 12.  

Think I need to come off ********.  Just too many updates/photos  all to do with babies/children. !

Hope everyone is doing ok.  Xx


----------



## Aspi

hi louise
how awful for you, its so frustrating I know. I just have to see it as its their story not mine otherwise i would go mad - detach myself from it and concentrate on my story too much energy my story needs! 
afm - currently 9dp3dt due to test saturday........i refrained from poastoday but tomorrow is a different story! lol 
Asp xx


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

POAS this morning and it was a BFN. I'm pretty certain it's all over now as I'm now 13dpo, and the HPT was sensitive to 25mIU/ml, but will wait a few more days anyway.

I use these as indicators for HCG levels: 
http://www.pregnancycharts.org/hcg.php
http://www2.everybody.co.nz/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1932276/hCG_graph

Where to from here? I just don't know. I did a Mini IVF last time, which is much less stims and much less cost, and that's when I got my bumper crop of eggs, 23 retrieved, 21 fertilised, 18 made it to day 5. Totally unexpected, the goal of Mini's is 3 or 4 eggs, ie. usually none to freeze.

So I've done one FET from the Mini, and now have 2 left (2x 5 embryos). But I am considering doing another fresh Mini next, because of my age, I think even 3 months could matter re quality. Then if that doesn't work, OMG, it's awful thinking of it, taking a break for 3 months or so, ie. going home, then coming back, doing the remaining FETs and calling it a day.

Oh lord, I seem to be writing epics on this forum!

*Ronnie* - I'm so sorry to hear of your experience. I just had to POAS! By my calculations I could have yesterday, at 12dpo, using the stats from the sites above. I just like the control the pee sticks give me in this process that we have so little control over.

*urbangirl* - I would've faced that scenario in NZ too, mind you there they freeze embryos individually, here they say it's too expensive so they do batches. 
I've had clomid from day 3 to 6 for all my fresh cycles here, but not in NZ, which could be the difference. In NZ I did the long protocol (agonist) both times. The Dr here doesn't do that, she does short, and in NZ I had an initial cancelled cycle due to over response, they freaked out about OHSS, so I ended up cycling with only 75 units of Puregon, for both. 
Here for my first 2 fresh cycles I did the short protocol, and the Dr said 75 was not enough for my age, even though I protested because I was petrified of OHSS. So she put me on 150 Gonal F initially, then upped it to 225 after checking follicle growth a few days later. And it was fine, no OHSS. The second time I did get OHSS (fairly mildly, not a pleasant experience though), which is why she said I should try a Mini, very small chance of OHSS and with Mini's they suspect egg quality is better, since your ovaries aren't stimulated as much. The Mini was an antagonist protocol with no down regulation but clomid at the start as usual. And I ended up having about 9 stim injections in total, a mix of different things to what I've used in the past. No OHSS.
I would say the facilities are not better here, about the same. Here it is not as flash as in NZ, but an ultrasound machine is an ultrasound machine, etc.

*aspirational* - I am praying that you'll get a BFP this time. My DH was with me, but left early December, my 3 year old DS is with me though. I've done some currency conversions to pounds for you.. my first fresh cycle here cost about 2500, altogether, the first FET 650. My Dr has given me discounts for subsequent cycles, which is really nice. Embryo freezing is 250-500. the Mini cycle cost me about 1300 all up. Guidelines, lol! I'm staying in a Guest House close to the clinic. Immunology testing, great question. I'm going to ask her about it when I see her next. She did put me on low molecular weight Heparin after transfer this time just in case, but after 2 days of injections I came up in hives, so stopped.

*Louise* - How you are feeling sucks, but is so normal. I thought it wouldn't be so bad for #2, but I have ended up having similar feelings, being around other Mums who seem to pop them out with no problems (at playgroups, etc.). Don't get me wrong, I am extremely grateful to have managed 1, I feel amazingly blessed and still don't understand why I got lucky when other people didn't. There's no rhyme or reason to it. I've planned to visit my sister in Australia on the way back to NZ and she's since told me she's TTC. She has 1 already and has a history of getting pregnant at the drop of a hat, so I'm not looking forward to that, but I'll have to suck it up as I've booked flights to go there already, although I'll have to change dates now.
When I was TTC #1 I kept telling myself I'd have a child by hook or by crook, and I had started down the adoption route when I got my BFP. If that hadn't happened we'd probably have at least 1 adopted child now, and I'm thinking again of adopting but would need to wait until I'm back in NZ to start the ball rolling. I found starting the adoption process quite healthy for me at the time. I felt like I was doing something pro-active to achieve my dream of having a child, and the feelings of jealousy, resentment and anger turned more into hope and positivity, something new to focus on. But that's not for everyone, and people who havn't been where we have don't understand it. 
Another thing is, have you thought of donor eggs? That gives the option of carrying the baby yourself and it being DH's genetic child.

Good luck to everyone else, especially those in 2ww, it would be fantastic to hear some good news.

I'm going to let myself grieve a bit now 

/links


----------



## Mish3434

Adventurer,    


shelley x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Adventurer*, sending you lots of love and big hugs 

xxx


----------



## magz1

adventurer bg hugs, it may change i`ll be praying for u.
aspirational praying for bfp for u too. magz xxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Adventurer, so sorry to hear your news... 
Hope we have some BFPs soon !

Good luck to anyone testing today..

Afm, met with my doctor to see if she could recommend a fertility specialist, she has been really lovely to me here, but she came out straight with, it's your age and egg donation could be your only chance..
I am still crying from this morning. I know it's my age but it hits harder when someone else says it and there is nothing i can do about. Feel such a failure and it's all my fault because it's my old body. She suggested i ask my sisters to donate their eggs but i laughed saying they are 8-10yrs older than me.
I was so upset she wanted to give me a tablet... Oh my god do i really need valium or something like that?.?
I wanted to see a counsellor, she said psychotherapist. 
DH has been amazing listening to me blubber on the phone earlier.. Think we might do 1 cycle with argc but that means i move back there for the cycle. And having gone through a cycle with them before it's hellishly intensive.. God where is the wine !!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lindy*... sorry to hear you are so upset. It's hard when you have it laid out on a plate in front of you. We all know deep-down where the problem lies, but a GP telling us is a bitter pill to swallow. Are you going to consider DE? I hope you get some help from a counsellor or psychotherapist. I'm going to see someone next week for help with ways to cope. Sometimes just chatting to DP isn't enough and professional help is needed. Good luck with that. Is ARGC the clinic that makes you go everyday for a scan and bloods? Yes, very intensive. If you want to look at alternatives then how about CRM in London? The director there, Mr Forman, has been practising IVF for longer than anyone in the UK and is hugely knowledgable and so nice. My initial consultation lasted about 2 hours because I had so many questions. He didn't mind at all. I had a brilliant response this last time due to different ideas from Mr Forman... still a BFN, but I was closer than ever before with 3 good quality blastocysts at 41!

Here's the website.. http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/

Have a read xxx 

/links


----------



## morganna

Hello everyone -

can anyone tell me what tests have to be done prior to treatment for dogus clinic?


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone. I am 41 and my DP is 48. We have been together 22 years and TTC for 20 years. In the early days we had IUI (also had numerous goes with donor sperm). Eventually we moved on to ICSI and have also done a couple of roubds of egg sharing where I was the donor (in my younger years!) In total we have had in excess of 20 treatments including the FET and never been successful- apart from last Sept we had an ICSI and I got a BFP....sadly miscarried at 5 weeks though- It was really tough having had so many failures and then that happen.
Because of my age my egg quality has obviously deteriorated and we had no frosties to freeze.
We had to look at our options so decided  to look into double donor abroad.
After much research we decided to go for it. My donor produced 18 eggs, 15 fertilized- however only 3 went to Blastocyst. We were dissapointed at not having any to freeze as this was one of the reasons we had opted for donor. 
Because of our history all three blast were put in on 18th Feb (2 x grade 1 and a grade 2)
My official testing date is Mon 4th March but for the first time ever I 'feel' that it worked- I am delighted to say I caved in and tested today with a BFP  ! I can't believe it! I know it's early days and from past experience will be cautious as I know anything can happen but it gives hope.
Good luck to all you ladies going through this roller coaster.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Karhog*... oh wow!! I'm so happy for you and what an amazing story. I cannot believe you've been TTC for 20 years with so many upsets and disappointments. You poor thing. At last you have a BFP... you must feel absolutely ecstatic. Thank you for sharing your story with us and giving us 40+ ladies something to be positive about and aim for.

Truly inspirational and makes me want to carry on and not give up hope in the knowledge my dream will come true someday... as yours has.

I wish you lots of luck with your pregnancy. Thanks again.

xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Morganna*... sorry I can't help you. I don't have any experience of the Dogus clinic unfortunately.

x


----------



## seemedlike4eva

I'm back on the rollercoaster for definite. doing a fresh double donor cycle in Czech, donor EC is tomorrow, I'm flying out on Saturday for ET on monday.
Karhog, thank you for sharing your story - congratulations!. I think this must be about #16 for us. It's got to work. Please let it work!


----------



## Karhog

Thanks Kirstylovessushi and seemslike4eva. It's yet to sink in and still feeling nervous but truly elated. It really has been a hard, long road.
The amount of times we have said this is the last go as we had no more finance or emotional energy left.
Somehow we have always managed to carry on. There is hope. Good luck seemslike4eva for the transfer on Mon hope you get lots of embies. We had ours done in Prague and they were fab.


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi ladies!

Huge congrats Karhog   such good news after such a long journey  

Good luck seemslike4eva for your transfer next week  

Lindy - sorry you're so upset and I know exactly how you feel as I was the same when a consultant told us not to bother anymore with OE as the odds were less than 1%  . Whilst he may have had a point hearing it so bluntly put completely knocked the wind out of my sails.....it took a while for me to recover from that tbh. Take care of yourself.

Hi Kirsti - hope you're okay hun?

Haven't been here much as trying to keep away from Mr Google as much as possible (have my first scan on Tuesday - yikes) so sorry for the quick post now - I need to catch up with what's been happening for everyone.

Take care everyone
Claire x


----------



## Louisej29

Karhog ! Big congrats !!! What lovely news.  Just goes to prove you should never give up!!

Seemslike4eva.  Good luck with et. Hope this is the one for you ! 

Aspirational.  Hold out til Saturday! Don't test early!!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for that bfp

Adventurer.  Sorry you got a bfn..... But have you tested too early Hope it will change

Kirsty  How are you getting on ? Good luck with your follow up appt

Same old here!  We have a meeting next thursday with the consultant about our "lost" Erpc results and why the  baby wasn't sent off for testing as promised , not looking forward to that.  And on march 12th injections for round 3 commence! Here we go again!!! 

Love to all and sorry for anyone I missed out!


----------



## Aspi

Hugs to adventurer xxxx thanks for your positivity
Lindy - I am cycling at ArGC you are right it's been so intensive but got better results than last time - just hope it's worked as very intensive - Zita West are also doing IVF - Dr George Ndwake is there he came from care in Nottingham where he had good results - they treat the same things but its less aggressive than ARGc. 
In terms of psychotherapists try Hema Vyas in St. John's wood - she is expensive but bloody worth it, 3 of my friends have seen her and said it was the best money they have ever spent she has turned their (and mine) lives around we all describe her as an angel, she really cares too. Pm me if you want and I will give you her number. 
Good luck to all those of us cycling & 2WWing!! 
AFM just waiting till OTD (tomo) - did another poas yesterday 10dp3dt negative  forgot this morning so may do later & tomo morn before blood test just because I have 2 left! 
Asp xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Was talking to DH today after my gynae appt, they are willing to remove my clips and even better they will do it free .  Main concern is the high risks of ectopic.  My question is has anyone considered or had DE.  I am not sure whether I would be able to consider that as it would only be my DH in the genetics.  All of my children look like me so its a really hard thing to see as an option. I have a friend who has a gorgeous DD thro DE and at the moment is only concerned about when she should tell her DD about not being totally from both of them.


Soooo very hard knowing what to do for the best


----------



## Karhog

Good luch for tomorrow aspirational  . Ronnie3007- we have just done an IVF using donor egg and sperm. TBH I didn't have any qualms about it as I myself have donated eggs in my younger years and also used Donor sperm when we were struggling to conceive.
It obviously isn't the 'ideal' solution but having gone through nearly 20 years of failures, including a miscarriage we had to realistically rethink.
I was told in my previous cycle my egg quality had deteriorated (age) and as a result didn't have loads or any left to freeze.
We had never been given a difinitive reason as why out TX were alwats failing- In the past I had always had good eggs, good embryos etc but for some reason they just didn't 'stick'
As we are clearly coming to the end of the road - ( I am 42 in April my partner will be 49) we decided to give this option a go- I now have a BFP!!

I understand your situation is different as you mention you already have children and they look like you etc. I don't have this problem and I was 'matched' as best as they could. It didn't really matter too much to us but I can understand that it is obviously a deeply personal decision that only you and your DH can make
Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind comments 

*aspirational *- How are you? Did you do any more HPTs? Does OTD mean a blood test? Good luck for today, 

*Karhog *- What fantastic news, especially after all you've been through. It's just what we need to hear on the forum. I hope everything continues to go really well for you.

*seemslike4eva *- How did EC go? Good luck with ET. Wow, 16 times! Were they with your own eggs? I've just finished #7 with my own eggs, I've also had another 3 to conceive my DS about 4 years ago. I don't currently have the option of DE.

*Lindy *- I too have felt like a failure, like my old body is letting me down, like I'm letting everyone down. I hope you're feeling better 

*Ronnie *- Great they'll remove for free. I think I would consider DE but can't say for sure as I've never been in that position. It's inspiring to hear stories of people who've done it though.

*AFM *- I've been googling things I can talk to my Dr about before I start cycle #8, and so far have come up with:

Immune testing
Hormone testing, progesterone levels after transfer (maybe it's not high enough)
Hysteroscopy to check uterus
Is infection possible? Vaginal swab?
Karyotyping
Underactive Thyroid
Antinuclear Antibodies
Natural Killer Cells

Has anyone done these things or do you have any other ideas? I know it's probably primarily because of my age, but I want to be as thorough as possible to put my mind at rest.

Good luck everyone wherever you are at


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies just a quickie I will do personals later, sat outside blood clinic but did a test this morning and BFN so gutted. Falling apart slowly hoping that work will make me hold it together today. Gutted and disappointed etc don't even. Know why I am stood in this queue for a blood test. 
Adventurer - I have had lots of tests that you mentioned and have some of those issues I will post later xxx
Thanks for all your good wishes and support I just wish it was better news  
Asp xx


----------



## Louisej29

Asp

So sorry honey , that is crap and I know that feeling of  despair ! It's just not fair is it... Gutted for you.  Take the day off work and do something nice or just have a me day!  X hugs x


----------



## Adventurer

*Aspirational *-  So sorry for you hon, take care of yourself today


----------



## Karhog

Aspirational.... so sorry. I know how tough it is, really feel for you.


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer, I have had these tests done. I managed to get the hysterscopy done on NHS and all was normal. We had to pay privately for the immune and karyotyping tests (nearly £1000) results were pretty normal, though it showed I was mthfr positive as are approx a third of the population. I then decided to see a haemotologist to see about options of warfarin etc. He advised against as there was no scientific proof of success with mthfr (I was told its an option with other conditions) After much discussion I really felt I wanted to do something as we had never been given a reason all our tx had failed. I had always had good eggs, fertilization, embryos- but for some reason they just didn't stick.
So for the last few months I have been taking 75mg aspirin along with b12 and b6_ as well as folic acid and I am now Bfp! Could be coincidence but its taken 20 years.


----------



## magz1

so sorry aspirational big hugs. take time to heal magz xxxxxx


----------



## Adventurer

*Karhog *- Is it baby aspirin that you're taking? My Dr has put me on that, and we tried low molecular weight Heparin this time, but I came up in hives after 2 days - nasty ones, so we stopped. She's also had me on the steroid Prednisolone in the past, and on a thyroid medication called Ebexid. All that and she's never actually had me do any tests! Your BFP is wonderful news


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer ----Yes it's the equivalent to baby asprin but I just ask for the 75mg aspirin over the counter at the pharmacy- so much cheaper! Think it was less tha £1.  for 100 tablets. I had done research and read that taking this couple with the vitamins B6 and B12 should hopefully stop ant clotting therefore wont starve the placenta. 
For me it was worth trying- I have tried everything else from chinese herbal teas, accupunctre, hypnosis- you name it!
How long have you been on the aspirin? 
As for the tests I know what you mean. Even after 20 years TTC and as many treatments, my GP would not pay for the tests as I hadn't had recurrent miscarriages. (I have had one)
So we had to self fund yet again and pay out- even if it was for peace of mind- I just felt there must be something wrong.


----------



## SmallPeanut

So so sorry Asp, my heart goes out to you, look after yourself


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Asp* I am so sorry about your BFN  Recover from this and come back stronger


----------



## karen71

Been away from here for a while, thought I would look in. Really sorry to hear about your bfn *asp* , I'm thinking of you, take care of yourself


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies 
Thankyou all so much for your messages, you all know how I am feeling. The lady was so nice when she phoned & I am glad I had done poas so I was prepared as I was at work which strangely helped as I work with kids on a Saturday & they had missed me as not been there for three weeks and my colleagues are lovely (I had done my injections in front of tgem one week as they were fascinated! I have also prompted my 33 year old colleague to get a move on with kids and I think I have given her at least a wake up call of the ticking clock!! 
I did not sleep hardly last night (the bottle of Cava didn't help!) DP & me haven't been able to talk much as his kids are here too, but he just kept hugging me and giving me sad looks. But the pups took our minds off things!! 
I had a proactive think as to what I could sell, do to raise some money to afford to do another round. It's crap but I am also going to proactively clean as much as I can today!! Seeing as not done nothing the last two weeks! 
eBay, preloved & gum tree are gong to be my new best friends! Lol  
I may break down later but too tired to do today! Lol 
Hope that everyone is fine and getting there xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh aspirational.  It's sooo hard having to worry about the financial aspect of all of this as well as everything else. We are now into selling stuff on eBay as well!!!
Take care and look after yourself 
Lots of love xx


----------



## Mish3434

Aspirational, So sorry hun xx


----------



## clairelouise253

So sorry Asp   

Claire x


----------



## Aspi

Thanks ladies it means slot and appreciated 
Asp x


----------



## Louisej29

How are you doing asp?


----------



## kittykins

Hi ladies 

Haven't posted for a while but just to say we had our 11 wk scan and unfortunately there was no heartbeat.  I feel numb but not surprised - I was surprised when we got our BFP with a low grade transfer but it just wasnt to be.  I have been reading everyone's posts but didnt feel it was right to post after we had been successful,    I'm really not sure whether we will try again, money is obviously a very big issue.  Going into hospital on Thursday for a medicaly managed whatever, did ask if i would be sharing with abortion patients and was told 'this is quite likely'.  Think this is totally unbelievable and unfair to be laid next to someone who is going through this because the 'timing is not right' or because it was a 'mistake'.  Sorry for the rant ladies, just didnt really know where to vent my feelings/anger. 

Thanx for listening/reading. 

x x x


----------



## rsm

So sorry to hear your news Kittykins......

There's nothing I can say to make it better so just going to send you some love and hugs


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh Kitty, I'm so, so sorry to hear that.  What sad news.  I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.  It's bad enough when the IVF doesn't work, let alone such profound disappointment and devastation after 11 weeks.  I can't send you enough love, hugs, support....

As for the hospital's policy, totally unbelievable isn't it?  I totally agree and you have every right to rant.  You really shouldn't be in the next bed as someone who's deems their pregnancy as 'a mistake'/split condom/no contraception or just wrong timing.  It makes me so angry too.  I know some terminations are completely necessary and every woman should have that right, but when it's 17 year-olds who treat it like a form of contraception then that is plain wrong.  I feel for you.  Try and be brave...  it will be an ordeal and I hope your DH is strong enough to get you through it.  He must be feeling wretched as well.  Thank goodness for your lovely daughter who will undoubtedly be your rock without even knowing it.

I'll be thinking of you on Thursday.  Take care.

xxx


----------



## kittykins

Thanks Kirsty - Please don't think I havent been following your journey - just didnt feel it was right to post on here with my 'happy signature'. I really felt for you after having such good grades transferred which if you remember is what you got me through!  Just not to be - I'm sure in my mind it was the low placenta grade which didnt come through for us.  I love my daughter more than anything and Im listening to my DH trying to hide his sobs in the bathroom right now - guess being there for them is what is getting me through - TBH - I never let myself get attached this time, I just knew something wasnt how it should be.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Kitty*,

That's lovely of you to say you've been following my journey (yes I remember) and I completely understand why you wouldn't want to post with a positive and happy signature when I felt so low. But honestly, I was so happy for you when you got your BFP. I think all the girls on here are genuinely pleased for others when they get a positive result. Especially over 40, as we know the struggle it takes to achieve it. Please post all you like...albeit happy or sad. We are all in it together no matter what the outcome (that goes for anyone else reading as well).

I have tears in my eyes reading about your hubby. Poor man. They do take it harder than us sometimes don't they? Maybe it's because you knew something wasn't quite right as it's your body, but they are physically separated from this feeling and maybe build their expectations up more? Yes, I agree.. being there for your family will make you stronger and get you through it. I've found that helping my DP grieve helps me and brings us closer together.

Will you try again? Finances permitting? I suppose you just want to get through Thursday before making any other plans.

xxx


----------



## Karhog

kittykins- I am quite new to this site and don't know your story, however having seen your post I just want to say how very sorry I am to hear such sad news.


----------



## kittykins

Ah Kirsty - u are such a gem.  I never forgot how kind/supportive you were to me in the early days.  I sincerely hope you are okay. 

L
x


----------



## magz1

so sorry kittykins, big hugs and will think of u on thursday magz xxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kitty* So gutted for you, I think both of you will need time and lots of cuddling. I can only imagine the pain that you are both feeling. Stay strong


----------



## Louisej29

Kitty.  I am so very sorry to read your post and know how devastated and heartbroken you must be feeling right now. Sending you lots and lots of love and hugs.  

In complete agreement with how wrong it would be to out you with abortion people. The pain is unbearable enough going through this without having to see that.  When I went in for my Erpc I was in a waiting room initially with lots of heavily pregnant people ( until I sat there sobbing and my dh got us moved into a private room!) it's just thoughtless the way they work sometimes and I hope everything goes ok for you. 

Take care sweetie xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Kittykins, I'm so sorry to read about your loss, my heart goes out to you     




shelley x


----------



## urbangirl

Kittykins, that's so awful to have to deal with this at 11 weeks when you're almost in the safety zone, devastating.  At that late stage do you think they will be able to give you answers, can they check whether your feeling about the placenta is right?  
It's very difficult dealing with this within the NHS, even going for a scan when you sense there's going to be a problem is a nightmare, knowing you will have to step back out into a waiting room full of pregnant ladies.  It's very tough on us all emotionally.  & to see to your hubby so upset must be very tough on you as well     I hope you get through Thursday okay.


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

*Karhog *- You asked how long I've been on aspirin, actually my Dr just prescribes it during the cycle, when I'm not cycling I stop, do you think taking it continuously would make a difference? I feel for you with good eggs, fertilisation, embryos, I'm the same, it's heartbreaking. But now you have a little one on the way it's exciting!

*aspirational *- I'm so glad working with kids on Saturday was therapeutic in a way. I hope you are healing, and good luck with the selling and cleaning.

*Kittykins *- I don't know you, but my heart goes out to you, how absolutely devastating. I hope you are finding ways to deal with it and I really hope you won't have to be with abortion patients at the hospital today.

*AFM *- I did a blood test on Monday, and confirmed the BFN. Since then I've been madly extending visas and changing flights, glad that's over.

I'm having a break this cycle as the clinic is getting an assisted hatching machine at the end oof the month and my Dr wants to try that with me.

I'm seeing her today about possible tests, I gave her a list to look over. I've convinced her to do a hysteroscopy. I just can't believe that after 6 cycles and a total of 20 day 5 embryos transferred, there are no results, not even a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage. I know I'm 44, but surely it's not just egg quality with that amount, or maybe it is. What do you think?


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Adventurer*.. so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I hope you are bearing up. Are you coming back to England now?

I'm in a similar situation to you... with tons of failed IUI and IVF cycles behind me. Last time I got 20 eggs, 17 fertilised and had 3 blastocysts transferred... I really thought this was 'the one' .. and still a BFN. So I know how you feel.

Unfortunately I think it is down to egg quality, for both of us. Sorry to be gloomy. I went to see my consultant last night for a follow-up appt and he thinks the same. Even though the eggs look good under the microscope, there is still the unknown factor with regards to the chromosomal abnormalities. This can be analysed through the Array CGH technique, but is mega expensive. If all other factors are good... i.e. lining, uterus, no fibroids or polyps, the right drug and hormone support afterwards, plus looking after yourself then I really think the eggs have to be the issue. I'm really sorry if I sound blunt. I'm struggling to face up to the fact that at 41 I will need donor eggs. It's a bitter pill to swallow, but at least it means the possibility of being a mother is still alive and well using this option.

My clinic gave me the stats to compare. For example, my age group 40-42 the percentages are 13% for a live birth, this rose to about 20/25% with blastocysts. For 43+ it's 6%, rising to about 15% with blastos. Compare this to donation cycles....60 -70% get a BFP, with 50% resulting in live births. I think the numbers speak for themselves. It's getting our heads around the fact we need a younger woman's eggs to achieve our dream. Don't forget, even though the genes are not yours, that baby will only exist because of you. You've made the choice to make the baby, you will carry it, feed it, nourish it with your blood and nutrients for 9 months. Part of you will contribute to the baby's growth and nurture. You will be he/she's mother, regardless of the fact the genetic make-up isn't yours.

I hope that helps in some way. You can have special donation counselling sessions to help you decide. They run them in my clinic in London and I'm sure it will be the same for all clinics.

One other thing... if you have another go with your own eggs have a longer break than 1 month. My consultant recommends 3 months and I know from my last cycle this did me the world of good as my response was so much better. I know the clock is ticking, but 2 more months won't make any detrimental difference I'm sure.

One last thing... they can pick up loads from the ultrasounds with regards to your uterus/fibroids/endo/polyps...so I'm not sure a hysteroscopy would shed any more light? Maybe spend the money on a uterine 'wash', embryo glue, endometrial scratch to aid implantation or the assisted hatching you spoke about.

Take care xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't messaged in a while, it's just not the same on my mobile even though I can follow your cycles.

Big hugs to Asp and Kittykins and Adventurer.

Hi Karen, Kirsty, Louise, Ronnie and Smallpeanut, hope you are all doing ok.

Urbangirl, Karhog, Claire, Magz1, Seemslike4eva and everyone I've not listed, girls I can't keep up with all the posts but sending you all lots and lots of babydust.

AFM:  I still can't get the Bold to work on just names, must be my age so I've given up lol!  
I have a pre op assessment tomorrow (anyone care to tell me what to expect?), and I finish my second round of noristerone on Sunday, then wait for AF and I'm on the Buserilin and Gonal F, any advice gratefully received?  

I did get a nice bag to keep my meds in from Calea, which was nice as I travel alot.  They were really reasonable and don't charge vat so it was quite a bit cheaper.  My local pharmacist couldn't believe they were so much cheaper than he could get them for and 20% vat can make a big difference on several hundred pounds. 

Having read some of the over 40's posts it seems most ladies are offered the short protocol.  I'm assuming I'm on the long protocol because they have more control with the meds, and it's my first cycle.  What do you think?  Kind of wishing I was on the short one and skipping some of the injections lol!

Tons of babydust to you all x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Adventurer* So sad to hear your BFN, Good luck with your future tx. Hopefully after your hysteroscopy you will have answers to why things have not gone to plan 

*Macsbump* Good luck with your tx. I am 44 and was only offered the short protocol so not sure whether that is the norm.

*AFM* My first appt for the reversal is 9th April, should have been 25th March but DH is at work and they do not speak English at the clinic so I have to be patient and wait! We had a lovely meal last night for our 4th year of meeting, came out totally stuffed. I was good and only had 1 large wine and actually felt that was enough. I have lost half a stone so hoping the next 13lbs come off just as well


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!
Wow lots has been occurring! Love this thread as we all knowingly understand the frustrations with our bloody age!
Kittykins so sorry I can't think of anything worse or anything to console you - rants are very understandable!
Adventurer - so sorry for your BFN - I had to have a hysteroscopy - it was wanted by the clinic - with a saline solution? just as I started cycling .....
Macsbump - Had a long protocol first at the end of my 39th year - produced lots of follies but not many eggs so they said a short protocol would be the next step and with my new clinic we did that and got the same 5 egg result from 6 follies and got a better embie result and 3 put back as opposed to one. I would magine I would do the same again
KLS - very interesting what you are saying about egg quality as all the other stuff was in place (maybe DP sperm quality too?) and it is interesting what you say about egg donation I had not thought of that and the thing about waiting as was thinking about cycling as soon as I can due to my age. I think those will be on my question list for our follow up............
Hi to everyone else I may have missed and thanks for all your well wishes - means alot
AFM - trying to be proactive listed lots of tat on Ebay - going try to get rid of lots (as I am a hoarder) it wont raise a helluva lot but it will go towards some blood tests! lol  And it will help me clarify and clear  my house, my mums and try and focus me, as I just think do I want all this stuff or a family?!!!
Had a few cries and I think a few more to come had a huge AF, draining, cushy viagra lining down the pan!  putting off advertising the pups who are gorgeous.......my babies.........Really got to tidy up my life....

Asp xx


----------



## magz1

so sorry adventurer, magz xxxxxx


----------



## rsm

Morning everyone.... hope you are all well even though it's a miserable day outside... yuck. Sorry for no personals - I can't see as I'm on my iphone

I've just got back from my scan and feel so sad and down in the dumps I just needed to vent if that's ok.

I have one follicle on my left ovary of 14mm and a few small ones under 10mm. This is exactly what happened to me last cycle and the big one just kept growing and the others never caught up.

They want me to go back on Monday to see if the smaller ones start to grow but I'm not holding out much hope because it seems to be the same pattern as last time.

I started the cetrotide today as well - my goodness it itches that one !!

Anyway, I will carry on and go back on Monday and see what they say. It may be that I have to make a decision whether or not to go to EC with just one follicle - has anyone done this before?

Thanks for listening everyone


----------



## clairelouise253

Hello ladies

Sorry I've not posted recently - had a horrid few days ending up with a miscarriage yesterday (7 wks) ......ended up in hospital as the bleeding was so bad and had an ERPC at midnight last night. All made worse as we'd seen our baby's heartbeat at our first scan on Tuesday.

Completely devastated.

For us this was our first DE IVF - our donor was 24 so egg quality should have been good.....so now trying to work out what went wrong - is it my rubbish old body Not sure what's next for us.....

Sorry for the downbeat me post and lack of personals....but wanted to let you know......

Wishing you all positive vibes for your journeys
Claire x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh Clarie honey, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You poor thing.  I can't even imagine to know what you are going through.

Just because the donor is 24 is doesn't necessary mean the egg quality was perfect.  Could have been a tiny abnormality somewhere.  Girls in their twenties have miscarriages all the time, so please don't blame your body.  It's definitely not rubbish or old.  Sometimes the embryos just don't thrive for all sorts of reasons.  Your body was doing ok for the first 7 weeks in achieving implantation, the embryo developing and forming a heartbeat.  It wouldn't suddenly stop working for you.

No need to apologise for being downbeat.. you have every right to be.

Wasn't 'your time' for this cycle, but your time will come I'm sure.  Don't forget it was your first try with DE.  I know that does nothing to console you for your loss now, but it will happen.  I hope DP/DH is looking after you.  Wrap yourself in cotton wool at the weekend and cry all you like.  The grieving process is important.

Sending you big hugs and lots of love


----------



## Karhog

Claire....so so so sorry to hear your sad news- please don't blame yourself. As Kirsty has said your body did it's job and sometimes this just happens- even with a young donor. Please don't give up hope or be hard on yourself.   Look after yourself and take time out to grieve
rsm10021- - fingers crossed the other catch up, Good Luck for Monday whatever you decide.

AFM - I have had light brown spotting since yesterday. Have been advised to take my progesterone by mouth istead of vaginally until (hopefully) it stops. Absolutely terrified that things could all go wrong again- I guess the next few days will tell me more.
My Hcg was taken on Wed and was 3841 but that was before I started to spot, am still waiting to hear about a scan- lets just hope I make it that far.


----------



## Mish3434

Claire, Very sorry to see your news, especially after seeing the HB too, please don't blame yourself hun xxx


----------



## Adventurer

*Kirsty *- Thanks so much for your informative and insightful post. I think DE is a great way to go, what you say about making the choice, carrying the baby, feeding and nourishing it is so true and a really positive way of looking at it. I am cycling in Chennai, and DE isn't an option for me as there are no European donors at my clinic. Re the break, I can only afford to take 1 month, emotionally & financially, I've been here 7 months now! Although my last cycle was a FET so it could maybe be considered a 2 month break. I tend to get lots of eggs/embryos so I'm not too worried about response. I just want that one golden egg! I'll ask my Dr about the uterine wash, embryo glue and endometrial scratch.

*Macsbump *- I did the long protocol in New Zealand and am doing the short protocol here in Chennai, I get much more embryos here than I ever did in NZ, probably down to higher amounts of stims and chlomid though.

*Ronnie *- Good luck for your appointment today, you said they don't speak English at your clinic, where are you? Congratulations on the weight loss 

*aspirational *- Any extra money will help I'm sure, pups, how cute! I hope you're feeling better. I'm just focusing on the next one now. Probably being away from my home country and wanting to get back as soon as possible is helping not to focus on past cycles, although if I go back not pregnant it might hit me massively once I get there.

*rsm *- I've never had the leading follicle problem, but have read about others who have. Praying you will get good news on Monday.

*clairelouise *- I feel for you, the devastation must be awful. Don't lose hope though, I've heard it said that the uterus doesn't age, so it probably was the egg/embryo, which means the outlook for future cycles is positive.

*Karhog *- I hope the spotting has stopped, how far along are you? Did you have a scan?

*AFM *- AF has arrived, hysteroscopy on day 6. I had some blood tests and have elevated Antinuclear Antibodies. So madly googling and finding out I could have an auto-immune disease, but don't have any symptoms, so hopefully not, a small amount of people seem to have high numbers with no other problems. My anticardiolipin and phospholipid tests were normal. It could be affecting implantation however, and I'll talk to my Dr today hopefully.

Does anybody know anything else about Antinuclear Antibodies?

Babydust to everyone.


----------



## magz1

so sorry clairelouise, take time to heal. big hugs magz xxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Adventurer* My appt is 9th April . We are living in Germany, DH has been here since 1984 permanently and is now working as a Fire-fighter for the MOD. 

*Claire* Sending you BIG , I am so sad to hear your news . Take time to recover and mourn your loss xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Claire so sorry to read your post.  Sending you lots of love x 

Hello to everyone else.  Hope everyone is doing ok.  Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Sorry if I miss anyone personally I am doing this off the cuff and cannot scroll back!
Kirsty - you have given me lots to think about, another lady pmed me and told Ne that her friend at 45 went to Barcelona and had DE and now has a beautiful dark eyes daughter - mmmm would not have considered it at all but going to ask in my follow up about my eggs and his sperm quality....how much and where do you go for DE? I would have to have an outside donor as my sis & cousins too old - I am quite liking the idea now! 

Claire - so sorry for your news it's horrible when you are at that stage, so so devastated for you. When you get you BFP again monitor at ARGC - expensive bit alot of women carry full term where they haven't before.

Adventurer - thinking of you - where do u stay when you are there? Maybe you should set things up for other European women to go out there? Spread the word!! 

Rsm- good look for tomo - consider your options carefully - I only had one follicle on my left side and four on the right, got eggs from them all they did wait for them to be 18mm - 20mm personally I would not EC until the right size.good luck!

AFM- any info on DE and where to go would be appreciated. Pups are gorgeous & eBay so far raised a £100 and still sorting decluttering and selling - focussing on getting DP out of his job and into a new one away from his C of a boss. I am being strong and demanding! Lol 

Lots of love & hope to everyone I missed 
Asp xx


----------



## Aspi

O adventurer - I have those anti nuclear things ANA's ? To do with blood clotting? I got put on 75mg aspirin a day & when cycling clexane too. I think my sis in law had to take heprin in Canada while she was pregnant & afterwards for it. I also have auto immune disease - not sure which ones as low - underactive thyroid (which is another factor) high natural killer cells & high cytokines - get the book "is your body baby friendly" by Alan beer it explains lots about all these factors - really really useful & helpful 
Asp xx


----------



## Karhog

Asp- Ref DE. I cannot recommend GEST clinic in Prague enough. It was all coordinated via Praga Medica and they were brilliant. Communication was great right from the onset. I had an initial consultation over the phone and I was not rushed, I was able to discuss thoroughly my history and our options.Once we had decided it was all systems go. They even organised my medication be sent from a London Pharmacy and this was a fraction of what I was used to paying (though it was completely different meds!)
Once a date had been set they organised everything from pick up and transfers from the airport and to and from clinic. They also provided a mobile phone during our stay to keep in contact and keep us updated on the egg collection and fertilization as well as the ongoing embryo growth etc. They also organised our accomodation (we did have quite a choice) 
All the above was an optional extra but we felt it was well worth it and took the pressure off what is already a very stressful time.
I don't know why we didn't consider this option years ago.
Good Luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Ladies,

Ok I admit it, I had a bit of a meltdown a few days ago.  I think it's things draw nearer I'm panicking about my egg quality.  I've decided that no amount of eating brazil nuts with my legs in the air, or drinking pineapple juice while upside down is gonna make a shred of difference to the outcome.  I'm facing the harsh reality of my age and my egg quality.  I wish I could be more positive but having followed so many of you (and being older than many of you) this is where I'm at.  I felt a little foolish having floods of tears as I'm normally so good at keeping everything under control, but the pressure just built up I guess.  DP was brilliant if a little shocked at first, as this isn't my usual way of dealing with things.  It did us both the world of good though, and I think he then felt we needed to discuss the what if it doesn't happen scenario.  

We had talked about it before, and he wasn't keen on doner eggs, and it wasn't my first choice either.  However, the reality of completing our familiy now draws closer and we needed a back up plan.  TBH  I don't think either of us wants this to drag on, and we want to get on with our lives, but reading some of the posts this just isn't something that's going to go away.  So today we decided if it doesn't work we have agreed to go for a doner egg.  I can't tell you how much weight this has lifted of my shoulders, as I felt such a failure.  So now I can relax a little now knowing that this isn't my only cycle, and if it fails then I can still have something to look forward to without feeling like I've let him down.  I know I shouldn't feel responsible but I guess we just do.

I haven't done personals as I know this is a differcult subject for many, but I myself sure feel alot happier now.

Babydust to everyone x


----------



## Adventurer

*Ronnie *- Lol, got my months wrong.

*Asp *- It's so exciting you're now considering DE! I wish you luck with your journey. I think Antinuclear Antibodies attack good things in your body, hence them being elevated with auto-immune diseases, and they could be attacking my embryos before they implant. My Dr has put me on 10mg of Prednisolone daily which I really hope will make a difference. I think baby aspirin and clexane are used when there might be blood clotting issues, which is different I think, although the whole thing is so complicated, I can't begin to pretend I understand it well. Do you have symptoms for your auto-immune disease? I'm going to try and find the book you mentioned. Great idea, I am thinking about setting it up for others here.

*Karhog *- Your experience with DE sounds amazing, I hope things are Ok with your little bean now.

*Macsbump *- I feel your pain, and I'm only a year behind you. It sounds like your meltdown ended up being a good thing, it's good to let it out. Feeling responsible and a failure is really common, also guilt and I've even felt humiliated at times. Great news about making the decision to do DE if this cycle doesn't work, I have my fingers crossed that your EC will go well.

*AFM *- I'm seeing an Endocrinologist today to discuss what the elevated Antinuclear Antibodies might mean, a little bit nervous about that. I have a hysteroscopy happening on Wednesday and my Dr has said she can do an endometrial scratch for me, has anyone had one before? If so at what point in your cycle did you have it, and what did you think?

 to everyone.


----------



## Karhog

How did you get on today Adventurer? Good luck for Wednesday too with the hysterscopy.
Hope everyone else is doing ok? Macsbump I know how you feel- on my previous cycle I was told my egg quality had deteriorated- It was a real blow. It's great that you and your DH have had a real chance to talk through options and have a real heart to heart. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM- I have still been spotting on and off-(stopped on Fri but started agin today) I spoke with the midwife today and she has said it could be implantation spotting where the embryo is burrowing deeper into the uterus. We shall have to wait and see which is so frustrating- not knowing whats going on in there!
She said it's still very early and a scan probably wouldn't show anything but she will call me back on Thurs to see how things are and possible refer me to EPU then.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hope you got on well today with the Endocrinologist Adventurer.

Karhog, hope your bean is burrowing right in there x

AFM:  Waiting for AF so I can start my injections on Wednesday, come on AF, hurry up......... xxx


----------



## Snowfallz

Hello everyone;
I'm new so I'll introduce myself.  I also hope I can offer some support too since I've been through this 6x's-- IUIs mostly and IVF in my early 40's. I did an IUI cycle about 13 days ago and does not look promising-just no symptoms. DH and I decided to try for another baby. I'm at 45 and as I expect, the egg quality is much poorer than my early 40's when I first conceived and gave birth to a healthy boy. I have low egg count now but healthy FSH.  I'm hoping I can find a good egg.  I feel a little nutty trying for another baby. I have to update all the tests again and pay for everything out of pocket.  I'm afraid to find out that my eggs expired and just won't do it anymore. I took 2 yrs off from the last pregnancy to adjust and enjoy some family time. I might have to go the donor route but I'm okay with the choice.


----------



## Louisej29

Hello ladies

Haven't posted for a while on this thread so a bit out of touch with everyone's news... Will scroll back and catch up but just a quick hello for now!

Is anyone cycling at the moment.   Tonight we've started ivf/icsi round 3 ! Here we go again! Hoping and praying this is the one! 

Helo snowfallz.  Lots of luck to you. Good to hear you had a baby in your early 40s.  Hoping you'll be lucky again now! 

Love to everyone , xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!
Adventurer - good luck with your Endo meeting - I was on the following during cycle and 2 WW after having Humira first - dexamethasone, predisilone (you mentioned), viagra, ritodrine, progesterone, baby aspirin and clexane - the whole kit and caboodle!

Karhog - You have amazing news and feeling very positive for you - thats amzing detail about the clinic in Prague - can you PM me their details? Feeling positive as my lodger is Czech and lovely and I have often been mistaken for eastern european! its the blue eyes and cheek bones! lol  How did you find out about them? do they cover immune issues? 

Snowfallz - welcome! hope you decide on the best path for you!

Clairelouise - hope you are ok and bearing up - thinking of you and sending you hugs xx

Macsbump - hope AF comes soon!

AFM - getting back on treadmill of looking and booking follow up consultation. One of my close friends has decided to go for DE and has a meeting on thursday so hoping to catch up with her to find out where she is and what she is doing. Have to go wean pups now! SO will hope to catch up with everyone soon! Hi to anyone I have missed!

Asp xx


----------



## Adventurer

*Karhog *- How many weeks are you? Sorry if you mentioned before. If you're under 7 they could check your Hcg levels, 2 tests a couple of days apart should show whether things are Ok.

*Snowfallz *- Welcome! When will you get the results of your IUI? I'm in the same boat, conceived DS when I was nearly 40 through IVF (3 cycles), and I'm now 44, ttc #2, and have had 7 cycles with no luck. I'm also praying I'll find that one golden egg, DE isn't an option for me.

*Louise *- Good luck for round 3, I'm praying this is the one for you.

*Asp *- Wow, you were on a lot of meds. DH has Reiter's Syndrome and takes Humira too. It's good to hear you're picking yourself up and have lots of positive things going on.

Hi and babydust to everyone else.

*AFM *- The Endocrinologist ordered 2 more blood tests, anti-dsDNA and ESR. The first is a 99% accurate indicator for Lupus, the second is non-specific for inflammation. I am praying they are both negative. I have no symptoms so that is a good sign, but I'm hoping there's not something lurking underneath the surface waiting to manifest itself.

I have the hysteroscopy today, and have to be put under for it, which I'm also dreading because they OD'd me on anaesthetic during my last EC. I woke up hallucinating and dry retching, it went on for hours and I had to stay overnight in hospital and someone else look after DS. My Dr has assured me it won't happen again, and to be fair it was a different Dr and anaesthetist last time, but still, not looking forward to it. The things we put ourselves through.. am trying to stay positive but it's hard.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi adventurer

Good luck today.  No wonder you are not looking forward to it after that experience! That's terrible they let that happen... Hope you got some kind of compensation!!

Macsbump.  Think we will be cycling same time if you're starting Wednesday! Good luck ....


Hello and love to everyone else!

Louise


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone- hope you are all well

Asp- Have pm'd you

Adventurer- I am six weeks today (still have 'browning') I had a HCG done last Wed when I was exactly 5 weeks and it was 3841 with progesterone of 38....that was before I started spotting so I don't know now. The midwife should be calling me tomorrow morning hopefully with the view of getting this checked out at the EPU so fingers crossed I will know more tomorrow. (good or bad- it's driving me crazy not knowing!)

Take care everyone!


----------



## Snowfallz

Adventurer said:


> *Snowfallz *- When will you get the results of your IUI? I'm in the same boat, conceived DS when I was nearly 40 through IVF (3 cycles), and I'm now 44, ttc #2, and have had 7 cycles with no luck. I'm also praying I'll find that one golden egg, DE isn't an option for me.
> I have the hysteroscopy today, and have to be put under for it, which I'm also dreading because they OD'd me on anaesthetic during my last EC.


On the IUI, I have a BFN. I had 2 well-developed eggs and 2 15-17mm. I never got pregno on the first IUI; I joke about priming my body for later action. Doctor has to time them just right too since the eggs have a short shelf-life in the fallopian-tubes. I agree about early 40's -maybe better chances. There may be a real cliff again at 44 or 45 plus. I guess we're trying to trick the natural body clock. 
That is horrible about being overdosed on anaesthetics! That just adds more anxiety to the whole ART process. I'd be really mad that someone knows to give a light dosage for a mild procedure and hopefully they gave you a refund and plus since they put you in danger. Sorry for that scare.

Oh I'm starting a new cycle in a few days at higher drug dosage, up to 300 or 350IU. I hope it does not make me sick. Does anyone take this amount using Gonal For Follistim? They make me so nauseated and light-headed.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi everyone,

[*b]Louise* My AF arrived a day late so I had my first injection today. I have to say DP did it, and I got myself in a right state. I will try to be brave tonight as I still have two more to do. Wishing you the best of luck on your cycle.

*Karhog* Hope everything is ok with you, and your hanging on in there.
[/b]
*Snowfall[/b Welcome. I'm taking 150 in the morning of Gonal F and 150 in the evening. I too felt a bit light headed after my first shot.

Adventurer Hope you are ok after your op.

Ronnie, Claire, Kirsty, and everyone else hope all's well.

AFM: It's not just a fear of needles, it's a real phobia after a bad experience years ago, as my DP found out this morning. I couln't stop the tears for a good 10 minutes, I felt such a fool. I hope to do better tonight . I felt a bit dizzy after the first shot, but it passed quickly. I have three shots a day so my tummy is going to look a right mess. DP looked terrified and stabbed my twice, I yelled, we were both really nervous. I'm sure we will get used to it though. x

BTW, I still can't use bold lol!*


----------



## Louise44

Hello Macsbumps1,

I just read your post re. needle phobia which I share and totally understand.  Do you use/ have you tried EMLA local anaesthetic cream (apologies if this has been discussed previously- I'm a newbie)? I have to use EMLA cream before all blood tests- yes I still lose my composure -cry, shriek etc. because of my needle phobia-but at least it numbs the area/ reduces any pain and thus reduces the needle apprehension. 

You are incredibly brave to have started your injections-well done you!! There is no need to feel a fool - there are a lot of us needle phobics about and most people are scared of something!

I am due to start my first ever ivf at 44 next week. I am having natural, mild, modified which significantly reduces the no. of injections required (CREATE clinic). I am frankly terrified by the thought of the first injection, but reading that you have achieved it is very inspiring to me -thank-you. 

Warm wishes,

Louise


----------



## Adventurer

*Louisej *- I'm cycling in Chennai, India, and I didn't get any compensation. It's much less expensive here, but the downside is situations like that. I did complain and the specialist, (my usual was at a conference), told me that I had been moving my legs/hips while she was doing EC so she had to ask the anaesthetist to top me up, twice! Hence me being OD'd. She said if she had hit the vein (I think) running behind the ovaries, it could have been bad. So I guess I'm glad she did ask for the top ups. The anaesthetist was also different to usual, so maybe he didn't have to top up quite so much. Unfortunately, I'll probably never know.

*Karhog *- I use this chart for Hcg values http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1io8sm&s=6
It looks like yours at 5 weeks was good - just above the 50th percentile. If you had another now it would help to understand what's going on. Did you find anything out yesterday?

*Snowfallz *-  I'm so sorry about your result. It's great that you are picking yourself up and moving on to the next cycle.

*Macsbump & Louise44* - You are both brave going through IVF with the phobia, I hope you cope really well with it.

*AFM *- I had the hysteroscopy on Wednesday, nothing of note found. The anaesthetic was fine this time, however they also injected me with Tramadol which knocked me for six! Anyway, I'm glad I can tick that one off now. I got the results for the Lupus and inflammation blood tests, both negative, phew.

So now I'm on 10mg Prednisolone, 2x 500mg Acetylcysteine, 2x 500mg Metformin, assorted vitamins and the pill to regulate my cycle. I'll have an endometrial scratch on day 21 of this cycle, and they'll use assisted hatching for my Mini IVF next cycle. I am praying that something here makes a difference 

Babydust to everyone.

/links


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

Adventurer.  I think you are very brave cycling there! Considering what you have been through.  Wishing you lots of luck.. I'm also having endometrial scratch but on the day before I start stimming

Anyone else had this and found it makes a difference? 

Good luck to everyone with your cycles, and with the injections!  Xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi all, hope everyone is well.
Adventurer- great news the hysterscopy shows all is well. Until I joined this site I had never heard of an endometrial scratch so am interested to know more about it- Fingers crossed for this cycle
AFM- Still 'browning', EPU can't see me until next week but the sheer stress of it all was unbearable so I have just got back from a private scan. One healthy heartbeat,yolk sac and fetal pole seen! Measures 6.18mm (showing 6wks 2 days) and it's heart pulsating 116bpm.
We are releived and delighted, though know it's early days. The sonographer couldn't find any obvious cause of my browning/spotting other than it is probably old blood from implantaion where it was burrowing deeper into the uterus.
First hurdle done- Got my 'official' scan on Monday at EPU.
Hope you all have good weekend x


----------



## Hobie15

Wow, great news *Karhog * - bet that was worth the money!

*Louisej29* I had an endo scratch before my last FET in Sept / Oct last year - didn't work for me, but I think that was due to age of my eggs. I ahve just had one (Monday 11th) for this cycle... Donor Eggs, Scratch and lots of TCM.... I'm hoping it works for me this time! There seem to be lots of instances where it has worked alhtough it is only a new technique.... I think the provisional research shows 50% increase in implantation rates. Have to say it is quite cheap in comparison to alot of fertility procedures, quick and painless!

*Adventurer* Good news on the results of your hysteroscopy - hope you are recovering well.

*Macsbump and Louise44* Hope your both coping with the injections.... what we all go thru.

afm - I'm still d/r'd waiting for donor to start stimming. Off to Val d'Isere on Sunday so will forget about it for a while.

Good luck to everyone  

H x


----------



## urbangirl

I've had the scratch a few times. No luck yet but it's worth a try, anyway, considering it's one of the more 'benign' procedures out there. Most of us have other issues going on so it's difficult to say whether it's worth it or not. Works for some, not for others. I suppose the way to know would be to see figures of whether it increased the implantation rate in younger women, then we would know if it does help when there's a viable egg.  I'm waiting for someone to call me to conduct some research..... !
Sorry no personals, 24/7 at the moment but reading and crossing my fingers for everyone.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 
Sorry no personals as on my mobile phone.  Just to say injections are going ok, actually did them myself today.  A little bruised but just thinking I'm nearly half way through already.  Slight headache today and feelingva bit washed out,  but all good. 
Babydust to everyone x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi ladies
I was hoping I could join you? I have been holding off as I do find it hard to keep up with such a busy thread but would like to have some cycle buddies of a similar age  . I did join before when cycling late last year.  Huge good luck to you all     

I am on short protocol for the first time, we are desparately trying for a sibling for our gorgeous little boy who we were so lucky to have after 7 treatments. Sadly we can't have sibling sperm either. I also moved to my local clinic this time so everything is different - new drugs, new protocol, new clinic with different systems etc. so quite a lot to take in but being a more local clinic that stress has been considerably reduced which is much easier. I am on merional (usually on menopur) - max dose 6 a night so 2 jabs, for the first 5 days took letrozole as well then will be on cetrotide for a few days. I had a scan on Friday after starting stimming on Sunday - I know it was an early scan but had felt bloated since Wed so was disappointed that nothing much at all was going on but realistically it probably wouldn't be at such an early point. I am back tomorrow so hoping for some progress, I am now using a hot water bottle and trying to up my protein. I am also having acupuncture this time which is huge for an 'ex needle phobic' - still hate them but kind of a bit used to them. OH does all jabs though, I just can't face them myself at all  So that's me in a nutshell. Seem to be getting more anxious through the cycle, hoping tomorrow will reassure me that things are moving - just worried made the wrong call in agreeing to go with short when we know long as given results in the past. I was quite positive and chilled earlier on and really want to get that feeling back. 

Sure I will get to know some of you quite well over the next few days/weeks 
x


----------



## Snowfallz

I went in for a check after BFN. Did ultrasound and had too many eggs that did not dissolve. So I have to wait another month before I can do an IUI. This stinks and I believe in doing back to back IUIs for better results much like priming the hormonal system. IUIs are not as rough as IVF but I'm starting to take higher doses with more discomfort. I still feel slow. 

MACSbump1: Oddly I might be facing a sibling issue. Our sperm is not showing good motility lately and I hope not to use different sperm. It's bad enough to be in my mid 40's with my older eggs but I need better motility and numbers. Last cycle was a BFN with below average sperm count. It seems to be one thing after another.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Ladies, 

Snowfalls, it's so frustrating for you.  The waiting is awful x

Welcome Tiny, and well donecwith the acupuncture, I couldn't cdo it lol!  Good luck for your next scan x

Afm:  Lots of lovely bruises on my tummy.  I guess it's probably worse with the baby aspirin.  Feeling very bloated,  and look about 4 months gone already lol. Got my hot water bottle again,  xx


----------



## Tiny21

Snowfallz -   

Macsbump - we will be really close then, my EC will be Fri or Mon, scan again tomorrow, hoping for lots of big follies and great lining. I am short which is all new, 2nd cetrotide tonight - OH did it and was fine but it does sting/itch afterwards  but apparently that's all normal. I don't feel that bloated  , I often do but usually quite close to collection, I have moved back to bigger jeans though  About to get hot water bottle again but can't now put it too near the cetrotide site as doubt that is a good idea  
xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi tiny and macs bump

How are your cycles going ? I'm on down reg stage, moving onto stimulation drugs next week hopefully.  My injections are in tops of my legs.  Think tummy would be quite painful! 

I'm also having acupuncture which I hate but will try anything now.  At £50 a go would sooner be having a massage or a facial !!!! but throwing every thing at this now! 

Just seen your EC is coming up , tiny,    Wishing you loaads of luck.  Which clinic are you at ??


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Louise
Moved clinics to Hull IVF which is local to home - we were at Care Sheffield/Nottingham - we were really happy with them but as Hull could finally offer donor sperm we have moved - felt after 2 failed cycles trying for a sibling we needed a change. 

I am doing short protocol for the first time ever with merional and cetrotide, I also had letrozole (a pill) for the first 5 days of stimming. All very different and very very quick   

I don't enjoy my acupuncture - mine is £32 and she is treating about 7 IVF people at the moment, she is an ex midwife. It doesn't hurt but I don't hugely relax - I listen to my IVF hypnotherapy CD during it which feels quite positive. I feel a bit like that,, have upped supplements, upped protein, hot water bottle on tummy, acupuncture this time. 

We have never jabbed tummy before - it is actually easier and less painful honestly. We have always done legs but cetrotide needs to go in tummy!


----------



## Adventurer

*Louisej *- Which cycle day are you having the scratch? I read that it's advised between day 21 of the previous cycle and day 5 of the IVF cycle, and that you can do one or two scratches during that time.

*Karhog *- What a relief re the private scan. I hope everything went well at EPU on Monday too.

*Hobie *- Which cycle day do you have your scratches? What is TCM? Hope you had a great time in Val d'Isere.

*urbangirl *- At what point in your cycle did you have the scratch? Trying to figure out the best time, as my Dr is quite new to it!

*Tiny *- Welcome. Did you have 7 IVF treatments for your little boy? If so.. you give me hope! (see signature).

*Snowfallz *- Sorry to hear you have to wait. I'm doing an IVF in April too.

*AFM *- Good luck with your cycles Louisej, Macsbump and Tiny, I am hoping and praying for some great news on this thread 

On a different note, I've been thinking about the possibility of using different ethnicity DE. Does anyone know of anyone who has done it?


----------



## Louisej29

Hi adventurer.  Having it just before I start the stimulation drugs.  So much later than day 5 of the cycle.  Funny how different clinics advise different things !  Sorry don't know anyone who has used different ethnicity de. Is that what your clinic are suggesting is an option then ? 

Tiny. Hope it's all going ok.  When Is your EC?  Hope the scan went ok. 

Love to everyone else too x


----------



## urbangirl

Adventurer, I've had it twice in a cycle, once around day 10 and again on day 20-something, 21 I think.  I don't think the day has to be exact, since hardly anyone's cycles are prefectly timed anyway and the point of it is just to stimulate something to happen in the lining, just stir things up in there... It's so miniscule and takes seconds to do, so I just thought 'why not?'  I'll have it again for my next cycle, which was meant to be this month but now isn't because the £££ just wasn't there.  Ho hum


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Clinics are so different. I keep reading about the scratch but none of my clinics so far have done it, it does sound quite a good idea though. *LouiseJ - *hope it works for you

*Adventurer* - Yes, we have had 5 donor IUIs then 2 IVF (well one was ICSI) - so attempt 7 was our time  I regret that quantity of IUIs now tbh.

My scan today went well - more follies have grown so about 14 ish (my AFC was 16 with AMH of 6.4 so seem to be responding better than they thought I might) and the biggest 16 so likely EC on Monday - bit worried might lose this lead follicle but cetrotide will hold off ovulation but occasionaly can still lose the biggest ones  but it's a juggling act I guess to let the others catch up and get the most possible. Just hoping that what they get 1 - comes easily and 2 are fab quality    - don't we all.

Roll on Friday for next scan
Hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hello girls,

Snowfalls:  I'm on short as well.  I got really confused at the beginning, but I understand I've been priming my ovaries on noristerone for the last two months before I started my stimms.  Hope all is going well x

Louise: Your brave doing acupuncture, no more needles for me lol!  I don't think it would help my stress levels x

Tiny: So glad your scan went well, and lots of lovely follies.  Good luck for Monday x

Karhog: Good luck with your scan, how exciting.

Hobie:  Hope the DR is going ok x

Hope everyone else is doing well x

AFM:  Injections are going ok, but I've got a lovely bruise where I had to do the Buserilin myself the other day.  DP is doing those again now, but I'm managing the Gonal F pens fine.  Have my first scan tomorrow to see how things are progressing, fingers crossed.

I've tried not to look too far ahead, and was very dissapointed to see that after ec I have two other injections to do.  Gestone intramuscular and Clexane  .  Not looking forward to that at all.  

I must have put on about 8lbs (not good) and I'm sure that will take me over my BMI, too late now though.  I'm drinking loads of water to evade the headaches, and spending alot of time in the bathroom  , and enjoying the hotwater bottle.  Been easy to irritate the last couple of days, DP must be fed up of me already.

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone- hope you are all well!
Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow to tiny and Macsbump- hope the scans go well!
My scan at EPU on Monday went well- little bean CRL 6.8 and a heartbeat seen. Later that day I started to red spot (panicked!) however, it didn't last too long and soon went back to brown. I am hoping i just have an irritated cervix (they could see no obvious reason for my continued spotting) My scan was TV so I was 'messed' about with a bit.
So hope all is ok.
Good Luck to all you ladies


----------



## Adventurer

*Louisej *- My clinic havn't suggested it, but I myself have started to consider it. I'm in India, and I know there are a lot of DE here. I was considering adopting an Indian child, but it's hard to do if you don't have any Indian ethnicity, and there are long waiting times. So I figure there isn't much difference between adopting from India and using Indian DE with DH's sperm, not for everyone I know. Just a thought for the future, I'm also looking at European donors. I am doing another fresh cycle here in April, and also have some frosties to use up first.

*Tiny *- Good luck for you scan today, progress so far is sounding really good.

*Macsbump *- Fingers crossed for your scan. I'm assuming Gestone is progesterone. Did you know you can use pessaries (200mg, 3x daily) instead of having it intramuscularly?

*Karhog *- Sorry to hear about the red spotting, that must've been scary. I'm glad everything is Ok now. I've been looking at Praga Medica's site. They seem to be thorough and have good prices. Can you tell me more about your experience?

 to everyone, xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi ladies

Well, it's all happening here!! EC Monday morning, 23 follicles today and 15 of decent size, lovely lining just over 13 and all set so really pleased I have responded so well to the short protocol, think the clinic are actually a bit surprised by how well I have responded. Just hoping now that the eggs come out easily (as not such heavy sedation at this clinic   ) and hope they are lovely and mature and great quality      Final stimms just done and trigger tomorrow night - alarms set!

*Karhog* - what a relief that all is OK, so worrying  
*Adventurer* - lots to think about for you, those frosties might be all you need  
*Macs - *what's your news today - are you doing well? I have a bruise from last night, 2 out of 3 bled tonight - thankfully just pregnyl to do now! Hope things are going well for you.

hello everyone else   

These little monkeys have been our little lucky signs so will send some to us all on here too    

xxxxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,

Adventurer:  I do now, but when I was given my meds they didn't point out there was an option of pessaries and this was my first cycle.  Yes Gestone is Progesterone.  Hope all is well with you x

Tiny:  That's fantastic news, you so deserve this as you've been through so much.  Sending you lots of    , and good luck for Monday x

Karhog:  So happy all is good for you, what a relief x.

Louise44:  Hope your injections are going well, and you're doing well x

Louise J, Urbangirl, Snowfalls, Ronnie, Kirsty, Claire and everyone I've missed lol, babydust to you all x

AFM:  Had my first and only scan yesterday and they found one of my ovaries doesn't seem to have responded, they had real trouble finding it.  My left ovaries had four follicles two at 20mm, one at 14mm and one at 13mm.  They said my lining is at 13 so ready, and they have decided to move to ec on Monday as it was wieghing up the risk of the two leading follicles going over or leaving two behind.  Not much to choose from really.  I take my trigger shot at 9.45 tonight and then we just have to wait and see.  

I'm a bit dissapointed but I will keep up the water and protein and we will just have to wait and see what happens Monday.  I know it only takes one but there's no second chances with so few.  Guess that hotwater bottle will be doing overtime lol!


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Macsbump. You too for Monday        - we will be sharing the joy of the 2ww  Sorry your results weren't a bit better.  The follies you have are a good size and a great lining. We do trigger at 8.45 tonight, sitting with my hot water bottle now, such a miserable day don't really want to go out at all but having a pamper later that I was bought as a pressie and nurse said go for it before EC and ET as I won't have it after those so hoping that will help me chill a bit, had an awful night's sleep, think it was all on my mind.

Hope the snow isn't affecting any of you too badly xx


----------



## Karhog

Yay- so all systems go for Tiny and Macsbump- bet you won't be sad to see the back of those injections! Good luck for egg collection on Monday- exciting times ahead!
Adventurer- I have sent you a pm ref my Praga Medica experience- bit long winded but hopefully gives you an idea of what to expect ( as I said though- hopefully there will be no need!)
 To everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

AFM- still brown spotting (totally fed up with it now 16 days on. I ghad another scary red 'spot' bleed on Thurs night and thought it may be game over. Thankfully once again it didn't last long and reverted back to brown.
Contacted EPU as they said to do so with any red blood and now have another scan on Mon. So hope everything is ok, I really dont know why I am spotting but really wish it would go away. Will let you all know on Mon how it went- fingers crossed. x


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck Karhog, the worry never ends. Lots of people do bleed don't they but hugely worrying. I know we had one small bleed and I was in pieces so can only imagine your worries xx


----------



## Louisej29

Wishing tiny and macs bump loads of luck for Monday ! I'm 2 weeks behind you both , with proposed EC 2 weeks today.  Exciting/scary times!  Keeping fingers crossed for us all ... Xx

Karhog.  Hope the scan goes well on Monday as well x


----------



## Diffy

Hi all, good luck with your treatment - I'm in my first 2ww and I'm a new joiner! Wishing everyone all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Louise, you are close too!      

Hi and welcome Diffy - you are ahead of us!!       


  to everyone on this very very very cold day!


----------



## Diffy

Thanks Tiny, all!
Hope you don't mind me crashing but good luck with all your cycles   x


----------



## Louisej29

Let's hope for lots of bfp news on here very soon!!!! Xx


----------



## Adventurer

*Tiny *- What a great response, good luck for EC tomorrow.

*Macsbump *- Fingers crossed that you get a great outcome tomorrow too.

*Karhog *- Thanks so much for your informative PM, not long winded! I'm sorry to hear you still have brown spotting, it must be worrying. I have heard of some women having it throughout their pregnancy, so I think you're not alone. I spotted once with DS, at 6 weeks, and was petrified. Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

*Diffy *- Welcome, you're in the right place! I hope everything is going as well as possible for you in the 2ww. Looking at your signature I'm wondering if you are single? If so you are very brave! 

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hello everyone ! 

Duffy how's the 2ww going.  Stressful I know ! Hope it goes smoothly! 

Hope tomorrow is a successful day for those on EC.  Good luck xx

Adventurer.  Did you come to any decisions re different ethnicity DE ? 

X


----------



## Glola

Can I join in?

I am in awe of all the forum participants - you show such determination and staying power! 

There are so many of you in the same boat I just had to share. I'm new to this - my husband and I have been ttc since last summer - not too long I know but I'm 40 and my friends (and GP) suggested we have it checked out. Turns out there is a slight male factor (motility) and the fact that I'm 40 doesn't help either. So we're diving into IVF so as to not waste any more time... I know women who have conceived at 43 naturally but I don't want to wait that long - the wait every month is demoralizing. Perhaps we'll have a better chance with IVF --- wish I had a crystal ball just to know how this adventure is going to turn out!!!

I've had all the blood tests, both hormone and pre-op (AMH:1.7; FSH: 11.91; E2: 27; AFC: 7- and tomorrow I start on Progynova, 2 in the morning and two in the evening. Don't know what to expect - have decided NOT to read the drug insert except for the "symptoms to watch out for" section. Everyday I tell myself not to look stuff up on internet which is just scary and/or confusing. First you read a success story which makes you feel positive and then a sad one which brings you down again... My husband is a dear and manages to make me happy again but it's really hard sometimes - And I've only just started!!!!

ttfn


----------



## Diffy

Hi guys, 

Louise, I've decided to embark on a comedy watching marathon during the 2ww (alongside drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts) as i heard that it's an aid to implantation ! Can't do any harm right?   Any comedy suggestions gratefully received! Tiny & macs bump looking forward to you joining me on the 2ww x

Adventurer, bless you for the kind wishes, I am (newly) single but I felt I should forge ahead with my treatment perhaps I'm being a bit reckless but I felt I had to do it.

Glola, hi there, I've only just joined too but everyone is so friendly and knowledgeable I'm so pleased I did!

Good luck all for this coming week xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi *Diffy, *that sounds like a great idea - what comedy might you watch? Might do that too!!!! I have sorted out a load of DVDs for the duration - more between EC and ET as well (  we get that far) as acupuncture lady says horizontal rest is essential so DVDs it is! Hang in there.

*Glola - *welcome  , I only recently joined the thread, been a FF girl for a long time now  , it's a fantastic site with great support, without it not sure how I would have got through and that's the truth.

Thanks *Louise* 

*Karhog - *good luck with your scan. Not sorry to see the back of jabs at all!! Just got the lovely pessaries now - 3 a night!! and alternate night patches which stay on all the time - all different for me with my new clinic.

*Adventurer* - thank you, you any further forward with your thoughts?

*Macsbump* - huge good luck tomorrow - what time are you in? We will both be there with our legs up  , lovely!!

Little Easter bunny for us all to bring us good luck, new life and all ........... xxxxxx    (\__/)
(>'.'<)
(")_(")

Loads of                 There's enough to go around xxxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 
Thanks for all the best wishes, and welcome to Glola and Diffy.

Tiny: I'm in at 8am.  As you can see I'm not sleeping too well.  Good luck today xx

Karhog:  Hope all is well for you, and those annoying little bleeds stop worrying you.

Loise: thanks for your kind thoughts. 

I'll try to update you later xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Huge good luck for today Macsbump xxx
Will compare notes later! 
Oh phone so sorry for brief reply xxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

12 eggs and waiting to be released from
Clinic! Really pleased, sedation fine. Just want to get out and get to acupuncture and off home to sleep! 

Macsbump looking forward to hearing how you got on

Xx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 

Tiny:  Thats brilliant news, so very happy for you.  I'm sure you'll find a good one in among all those.  Hope you are taking it easy. 

Afm:  Just the three eggs,  but praying there's a good one in there.  Will know more tomorrow xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

May I join you? I am new to this and would like to join this forum since I am indeed over 40!!

Reason for ICSI for us is my DH had vasectomy 15 years ago and no point for him to do reversal especially my age. We did my blood test and my AMH was 0.7 (shocking) and FSH was something like 36? (too high) We began IVF treatment for myself from mid Feb this year and 3 follicles was grown but only 1 egg collected. Luckily this 1 egg fertilized and ET was on 4/3 which 3 day transfer.

I was convinced I was pregnant but in the morning of HPT on 15/3 my period started. My DH was more disappointed than I was but it hit me on the way home on bus that admitting "I am not pregnant" then had a little cry with DH at home. I had implantation spotting for few days before period started so I guess it was failed to complete implantation.

We went back to hospital for follow up consultation today and Dr recommend me to consider donor egg but I don't want to give up my own egg as yet even chance are less than 3%. We decided to start 2nd cycles in Apr/May.

That's me!

Hope to get/give a lots of support through this group!

Take care,
KMDT70


----------



## Ganesh

Hello all, very new to all of this and hope I am posting on the right page/properly.  About to register with a clinic to help us, I live in Northampton and have been looking at Care, Nurture in Nottingham but also considering ARGC in London.  Anyone got any feedback on clinics, experience and success rates? Also is there anywhere where all success rates are compared as opposed to looking at each one individually and trying to decipher what the stats mean?  Any help gratefully received!

Thanks

Meesha

Ps Am 43


----------



## Louisej29

Evening ladies.  Hope today has gone ok!

Tiny...  12 is brilliant. Well done

Mcsbump.  Hope you are ok and it all went well today.  Fingers crossed one of those 3 Is the magic one! Remember it only takes one!!!

Keeping fingers crossed for you both for good news tomorrow. 

Welcome meesha and kmdt to the over 40s thread! Wishing you lots of luck on your journeys! 

Meesha.  Don't know much about argc but have heard of it.  I'm at the lister in London which we've been happy with (well apart from still not having a baby!!)! 

Kmdt.  I'd be the same.  Keep trying with your own eggs!!  

Diffy.  Yes I've heard about the brazil nuts too! Hopefully they will work!

Afm... Looking like it will be a week Saturday for EC.  Very very very nervous, please let it be third time lucky! Never thought I'd hit 41 and still not be a mummy!! This is all consuming this ivf, has taken over every aspect of my life!! 

Have a good night all, talk soon xx


----------



## Tiny21

Just a quick one as off to bed soon I think


Macs bump, that is great from the follies you had,  lets hope our eggs get jiggy tonight   


Xxxx catch up with everyone else soon


----------



## Adventurer

*Louisej *- I still havn't decided re different ethnicity DE, but I have a while, and may not have to. I have a fresh cycle coming up, and at least 2 more FETs. I just find it better for my peace of mind to have an idea of what I'll do if it doesn't work out with OE.. and I'm not holding my breath, as I've had 6 BFNs in a row now. It feels like disappointment insurance, lol, even though in my heart I know I'd still be just as devastated.

*Glola *- Welcome. I think you're right to dive in. Getting pregnant naturally at 43 does happen, but it's not the norm. Good luck!

*Diffy *- Yay for going ahead anyway, I know someone else who is currently doing just that so you're not alone.

*Tiny *& *Macsbump *- Grow little embies. Fingers crossed for excellent fertilisation rates. It's so true that it only takes one. I got DS from a single 3 day thawed embryo transfer.

*KMDT *- Welcome. You're in the right place. We might end up cycling together!

*Meesha *- Welcome. Good luck in finding a clinic.

*AFM *- I'll stop taking the pill on Thursday, then wait for AF, and that'll be the start of my final fresh cycle! I'm going away for 3 days tonight, to a Hill Station south of Chennai, can't wait.

Babydust to all.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hello girls, 

Just a quick message from my phone to say the hospital called.  We lost one during the icsi procedure, but the remaining two have fertilised.  Having stopped crying since my last scan, I've been so worried.  ET AT 1pm tomorrow. 

Thanks so much for your supprt, I've really appreciated it.

Hope you get great news Tiny x

And good luck to everyone for collecting and tranferring and 2 ww at the mo


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Macsbump
So glad you have 2, is that a 2 day transfer then? Are they not happy to leave till 3? That is a great result from your initial numbers, bet you are hugely relieved.


I can't believe that my new clinic don't update today, I have asked them to but they said they are usually too busy, a bit    really, think I will call or email and beg for an update, I can't bear not knowing how my little eggs have done. 


Hi to everyone, currently sitting on sofa, quite uncomfortable today, hoping it will ease soon. 
Xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi All,

Tiny: yes, I don't think they want to keep them out any longer than necessary as there's only the two.  If there were more they might run them on for a bit to transfer the strongest,  but as this is what I've got that's what will be going back in.  The waits terrible isnt it.  They put me out of my misery really early, but I won't know more until tomorrow

DIFFY:  you're nearly there, best of luck x

Adventurer:  The wait for af is a pain isn't it x

Louise:  Hope you get your special Easter egg just in time x


----------



## Tiny21

Off to bed shortly but wanted to wish you huge good luck Macsbump for tomorrow, I have read several stories of success with 2 day transfers, really hope it goes well     I can understand you wanting them back in where they belong 


The clinic did call to say that all 12 were showing signs of fertilisation, sorry Macsbump I didn't know whether to say as I know you were disappointed with your results. Obviously we still have a long way to go but are really really pleased with those results, we have never had such good day 2 results, so pleased that the big decision to move clinics and protocols so far is paying off 



Night all and thanks for your great support xxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi tiny and macsbump

Great news for both of you.... Well done! 

Macsbump.  Just to say on my first ivf I had 2 embies put back, both day 5 blastocyst.  Bfn

Ivf 2 I had the 2 day transfer and got my bfp! Mc but still got the bfp on the 2 day transfer!!! So good luck for tomorrow!!

Tiny.  Hope your 12 continue to do well !!

Adventurer.  Have a nice break away!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Diffy

Wanted to add my best wishes to Tiny - hope your eggs flourish   and Macsbump - good luck with the ET. I really hope tomorrow goes well for you both. Adventurer, have a great break - I hope you get some proper r&r! This is such a lovely group - I'm very glad I joined - you're all so supportive and I really appreciated your kind words. Sleep tight and love to all xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi ladies, just a quick one as on tablet.

Good luck Macsbump today with your transfer, hope those embies get snuggled in! 
Also to Tiny...hope those little embies are growing and dividing perfectly!
Welcome to all the new ladies joining the ongoing rollercoaster

AFM...had scan on Mon as still spotting and at that point had had two red bleeds. All was well little bean measured at 7 WK 5 which was bang on and HB seen. Typically I had another red bleed later that day, luckily it was short lived and soon returned to brown. All in all I have been spotting for nearly 3 weeks but hopefully all is still Ok. Got midwife booking in appt later this morn.
Hope everyone else is well, good luck whatever stage you are at!


----------



## magz1

goodluck macsbump

well done tiny hope they continue to prpgress

so glad for you karhog, i spotted on and off for 11 weeks, my clinic seemed to think it was the medication irratating the neck of my womb.

AFM...well i start to take nortisterone 1st april for 5 days then baseline scan on 9th april with EC provisionally booked for 22nd april. starting to feel nervous lol. finding the stopping of breastfeeding really hard but it has to be done.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Karhog, great news


Magz, pleased things are moving but giving up bf is hard.


Macsbump, fingers crossed for today  


Diffy, hang in there  , 2ww nightmare but a hopeful time too


Adventurer, enjoy your time away


We are     today as still have 12! 5 in the lead but all still going, amazing and so pleased with results on this protocol , looking at blasts   ,never ever been able to do that!! Now having debate if we are lucky enough to get to Saturday how many to have put back in, very worried about multiples and risks but if we froze, chances of them surviving is small and success rates very small.  We are leaning to 2 if there are 2 there but not sure. Any thoughts? Or any good questions to ask clinic. Could be academic if not doing so well tomorrow but need to think it through, a happy thing to think about though   


Hi anyone else
Xxx


----------



## Ganesh

Hi all

Thanks for your welcome messages.  It's really good to know that this forum is available, haven't and don't want to share what we're embarking on with anyone else as although well-meaning, not sure I can handle endless 'how's it going?' conversations.  I think we're going to go for Care Northampton purely based on how they've responded to me the couple of times that I've made contact.  ARGC, whilst their results look very good, just sound harried and curt.  Also, Care are on our doorstep so at least the hassle of time off and travelling to appts is removed.

If anyone has any feedback on clinics or advice in general, would all be much appreciated, am in the process of giving up caffeine, it's hard!!  Also, I'm curious to know and wanting to be prepared for the impact fertility treatment can have on relationships.

Thank you and good luck all.
xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for warm welcome. 

As I said we are starting next cycle in Apr which waiting for next AF till then not much to do really so reading this forum from Feb time and some message tears me up!!

Macsbump and Tiny - Good luck to you!

Meesha - I am using Lister and they are very professional and friendly. I though about look into other clinic but I decided to stay at Lister purely we live close enough and they know my body/situation from 1st cycle. I had cut wine and coffee during my 1st cycle but I am having a break now. I found quite easy to give up wine and coffee so not so scare of 2nd around. Good luck to you!

Hope you all well!

KMDT x


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't messaged properly for a while, but it's not the same on a mobile.

Tiny: Enjoy your lovely 12 eggs, there's really no need to feel guilty.  You've been through so much to get to this point, and it's such a hard journey for everyone we all understand that.  I guess the reality of our age kicks in when at 45 you realise your odds are very low, and we are producing fewer eggs so have less to choose from.  Having said that I wouldn't begrudge anyone there dream, which is what we all want.  Be proud of your beautiful eggies, and pray they give you a lovely baby xxx  I will be watching to see how you get on 

Magz1: Thanks for your kind words of support, and good luck with the breast feeding.  I felt like things really got started when I had my first noristerone x

Karhog:  How lovely to hear everything is going so well.  It all starts to feel very real when you meet the midwife.  Wishing you all the very best x

Diffy:  I have found this group really understanding and helpful, at times when you feel you need support the most.  All the ladies on here know how you feel, it's lovely isn't it x

Louise:  Thanks for your message, it really lifted me.  It's such a worry when you have nothing to fall back on if things go wrong x

Adventurer: Hope you AF arrives soon, and have a lovey break x

Welcome to KMDT70, Glola and Meesha, hope I haven't missed anyone, this thread is getting busier lol!

AFM:  Off to a rocky start with terrible nausea yesterday, then had to go into hospital this morning for bloods and monitoring.  Luckily everythings fine, so my ET went ahead this afternoon as planned.  We had a 2 day transfer with a 4cell and a racey little 6cell, the Embryologist said they looked good, smooth and had started dividing nicely and my womb looked fine.  So we are now officially PUPO and on our 2ww.  Trying not to get too excited at this stage, but feel lucky to have got this far xxx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Macsbump! Great the little embies are on board, hope you are feeling better. Enjoy being pupo!


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Macsbump, so pleased you have little embies back on board   


Hi everyone else, might come back later, feel like I have lived on here today   
Xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Kmdt.  I'm at the lister as well ! X


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,

Looking for some advice.  My Gestone (Progesterone) jabs are not going too well.  The day before yesterday was DP first attempt, stung like hell, bruised like hell.  Yesterday he was so nervous the glass vial shattered into a million pieces so we lost all the serum, then he forgot to change the needle, so injected with the drawing up needle, which he said was really hard as the serum didn't want to go in.  After both jabs he left the syringe in for a 5 second count, but when he withdraws it there is always a little product that seems to leak out?  He's not sure why and I can't see what he's doing so don't really know what's going on.  Any advice gratefully received x


----------



## Karhog

Hi Macsbump. I have never had progesterone injections as I have always had pessaries or tablets.... Could this be an alternate option? I have of course had other jabs which we usually did into my tummy, I usually did get a very small amount of seepage even after the five second wait so don't think that's a huge concern as long as its not too much.
Personally its probably a case of trying to relax (poor hubby as well as you!)  Before doing it....practice makes perfect and I'm sure he will soon get the hang of it. 
How long do you need these jabs for? Could you use an alternate area of body ( tum or thigh?) Hope all goes ok!


----------



## Diffy

Hello lovelies ! Another day dawns - hope you all have a good one! I'll catch up on personals later but just wanted to wish Gremlinn all the luck for her OTD! How exciting! And to send love to Chocochine. I know it's really hard and an emotional time anyway but I'm thinking of you and hoping that this stage of your exciting new life goes without a hitch and leads to a BFP for you  to you both xx


----------



## Diffy

I posted on the wrong board! Have a good day lovely ladies of this board too!


----------



## Tiny21

I was thinking they are new names to me 

Sorry Macsbump the jabs are hard, they are renowned for being hard, ask the clinic for some help till you get used to them, they must have hints and tips? PUPO lady


----------



## magz1

hi macsbump, i had gestone injections last time, my friend done them for me, she was really good has i was dreading it lol. have you looked on kara`s video of injecting its either on here or youtube, she done them herself. if u cant find it she is on the south wales part on fertility friends, try messaging her there. she had a really good technique. praying for u that u get a BFP. 
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Today's update​  
 
as all 12 still going but 3 clear top runners now within clinic's top 2 grades so embryologist wants to go to Saturday to see which is the best which we are happy with, have had 3 day debate but feel we have always had 3 days and out of 4 one worked so feeling different is good and should be an easier decision. Feels very weird this limbo land, not in 2ww but not normal either, still a bit uncomfortable as well so that might ease by Saturday. Acupuncturist said rest and get body in good shape for transfer, body not in good shape but am resting lots!!​

Think the decision may be a bit easier and our thinking is​
If 1 clear top grade and others below put back that one and maybe freeze if option​
If 2 average both go back  If 2 top grades not quite sure ​
that's the tricky one though what a fab decision to have  If 3 top grades not quite sure either ​
OH thinks one in freeze 2​

Thanks for input, bet the clinic love me and my questions!​
Xxx​

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304140.10#ixzz2OphlMC8v​


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hi Diffy
Thanks for message, i do check this board as well, as I am 43 x
fingers crossed for everyone of the over 40's board too


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls,

Magz1: Thanks for the video advice.  It has gone better tonight,  and hopefully I'll get used to them x

Tiny:  woohoo all 12 doing well, thats awesome x    and three sprinters lol! X

Karhog: The seepage was less tonight, thanks for the reassurance. I have to do these for a month.  Hope your little bean is doing well x

Hope everyone else id doing well x


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

How is everyone doing??  

We had our scan yesterday, all fine and EC a week tomorrow!! 

Happy Easter to you all xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi All,

Hope you all well and having good Easter weekend. At least we have nice sunny day in London. Unfortunately I am actually working both today (I am posting this from work now) and Monday!!

Louise : We might bump into Lister one day and good luck to you on EC!!!

Happy Easter to you all! x


----------



## Adventurer

*Macsbump *- Congratulations on being PUPO  I like the sound of the racey 6 cell, and the 4 cell is right on track for 2 days, I hope they are feeling right at home now they're back in their mummy. I've had some leakage after injections, a few drops, but the nurse said it's such a small amount it wouldn't make a difference.

*Tiny *- What fantastic news. Good luck with decision making for ET today. I read one doctors opinion that it doesn't matter how many embies you put back in a woman over 40 using her own eggs, because triplets almost never happen. Not sure how you feel about twins though.

*Karhog *- I'm so glad the scan showed everything is Ok and I hope the midwife appointment went well.

*magz *- We might be cycling together, I'm waiting for AF. Good luck with stopping breast feeding. I'm starting to feel nervous too.

*Meesha *- I've found the main impact fertility treatment has had on my relationship has been financial, eg. one partner may want to spend more money than the other. We have come to an agreement though thankfully.

*Louisej *- Great news your scan went well.

*AFM *- I've had a really nice, refreshing break so far. I wasn't going to look at forums until I got back (tomorrow), but I found myself feeling anxious this morning about my up and coming cycle, so decided to check in. I find the support and hearing about what others are going through (whether good or bad), really helpful. It makes me remember I'm not alone  xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,

Louise: So glad your scan went well, and you have a date for ec, best of luck x

Adventurer:Thanks for the info re. leaking fluid, thats great.  I hear you on the financial strain side of things x

KMDT70:  Shame you were working, will you get any time off this Easter? x

Tiny: Hope your et went well today and that you got some lovely Easter Eggs x

Karhog, Magz, Meesha, and everyone cycling, hope you all have a great weekend x

AFM:  Feeling a bit bruised from all the jabs, and a bit crampy, but all good.  Just willing my two embies to go the distance, missing my bath and a nice glass of wine though lol!  xxx


----------



## Tiny21

How are the jabs Macsbump? Are they easier?  I liked the racey one too  Adventurer - when is AF likely?

Louise, best of luck for EC

Meesha , financial side is hard and the tension it creates as our hormones are all over and theirs aren't directly affected, OH doesn't always seem to give me leeway but mostly is pretty good  keep him involved and talk to him  

Hi everyone else

AFM, we have 2 early but great blasts transferred this morning with acupuncture either side. So pleased and relieved, was so anxious until we went in and the embryologist confirmed we had some embies! Never got to blast so delighted, no decision really either as no others were at the grade. Had awful nights sleep worrying about it but so pleased now. 
Phew! 
Xx


----------



## Louisej29

That's fantastic news tiny!! You must be soooo pleased with 2 blasts on board!! Now let's hope they implant and grow!!! 

Try and relax over the next 2 weeks, and keep us posted! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Happy Easter xx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Louise, we are delighted. 

Happy Easter everyone xx


----------



## magz1

goodluck macsbump & tiny21, hope and pray you both get positive outomes. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Yay tiny! Hope they burrow deep and snuggle in. Enjoy being pupo!
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a relaxing easter and not eating too much chocci!


----------



## Ganesh

Thanks for the tip Adventurer, I think it's something we need to have a think about after we have a clearer picture of what's most appropriate for us.  Good luck to you all and happy easter. xx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,

Tiny:  Take it easy now your PUPO and enjoy your Easter hols.  Two blasts is fantastic, keeping everything crossed for you x

Ella:  Thanks Ella, much appreciated, hope you're keeping well x

Magz & Louise:  I'm keeping everything crossed and really can't do anymore.  These eggs have had the works, ICSI, assisted hatching, every drug under the planet which just so happened to be mainly injections lol!, Vits and Fish oils, DHEA and tons of brazil nuts, and the hardest things no coffee, coke or wine arrrrgh, My body is a temple lol! x

Adventurer, Karhog, Meesha, KMDT70, Diffy and Chicochine, hope your all ok and enjoying your Easter hols x

AFM:  Today I feel a bit bloated, crampy and had a very tiny pink discharge which was really tiny and I don't seem to have had anymore TMI sorry  .  So ready to break into all those choccy easter eggs, but holding back.  Wanted  the 2ww to be over, but now starting to wish it was further away.  Thinking I should be doing something in the garden, but it's a bit cold, so wimped out lol!


----------



## Ganesh

Tiny, well done for getting to blasts stage.  Thanks for advice, guess am more concerned about hormones playing havoc than anything else, at least at the mo, don't have much to compare with.  Don't usually get pmt, been a bit grumpy lately but that's more to do with deadline on dissertation than anything else.

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey

How is the 2ww going

I'm now in for EC on Friday... Has been brought forward a day... And feeling soooooooo nervous now, much more so than my last two ivfs if possible!!

Hope everyone doing ok
, have a good day xx


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Tiny - Congrats on being PUPO  

Macsbump - Hopefully the discharge is implantation bleeding.

Louisej - I hope your nerves calm down and good luck for your EC on Friday.

AFM - Back from holiday now.  AF has started and I'm day 4.  Came down with a bout of gastroenteritis which hasn't been nice!  I'm doing a Mini IVF, am taking 100mg of Chlomiphene until day 6.  Check in with the Dr tomorrow, I'm not sure if she'll do a scan.  Can't believe it's all happening again now, and that this'll be my last fresh cycle.  It seems to be going really quickly all of a sudden.

xx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi Girls,

Louisej29:  That's fantastic news, your follies must be doing really well.     lots of lovely eggs for you x

Adventurer: I've been fine since, and it was only really light so I'm not worrying about it now.  Best of luck with your mini cycle x

Tiny: Hope all's good for you, and your little ones are snuggling in there x

AFM:  Bored, bored, bored, hate waiting.  I want it to be over in one way, but dreading the big otd xxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone 
Macsbump and Tiny....the dreaded 2ww!!! I feel for you- I know how awful it is, you just have to try and occupy your mind with anything else. Good Luck though and hope it's not to stressful.
Adventurer- good luck with your mini cycle and hope you had a great break/rest away.
Louisej29- woohoo!! All happening now- best of luck for Friday- will look forward to your updates.

Hope everyone else is well.
AFM- still spotting (not too badly at mo, though been nearly 4 weeks) I am trying not to obsess about it and relax knowing my last scan was fine.
My midwife appt was last Thurs and went well though very long winded. I had to inform work recently because of the nature of my job....I have so far managed to take 3 sick days and the rest off as A/L but was due back today. I was informed yesterday that following a risk assessment they do not have an alternate job role for me so at present just to relax with feet up and they will have to pay me....What a result!!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi ladies
The 2ww is dragging nicely!,    constipated, huge, bloated, not sleeping and sore to walk as everything seems to be pulling down there, fabulous  . If it works don't care at all    , off to acupuncture tomorrow, trying to keep positive 
Macsbump, how you doing. As Joey from friends says   wish I liked Brazil nuts! Having pineapple juice and protein every day along with vits, just got in appetite which is hard to eat all the good stuff
Karhog- work and no pay-result   , take it easy


Can't believe we can't do a wee test  , test day is ages away as we are having to have 2 bloods Friday and Monday as I am having pregnyl as part of my support, arghhh


Louise, good luck for Friday, how do you feel now? 


Adventurer, excellent news, all happening 


  Everyone else


Xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all doing well.

I have question to ask. I have received bill from hospital after 3 weeks of BFN. The bill for "Assisted hatching" it was £615. Dr. explained to us on ET that need to make tiny hold to assist hatching and Dr. doesn't want that to be the reason not to implant so need little help (our embryo had ticker coating than normal so making hold to help hatching). We paid A LOT of money for this and this should be include ICSI cost especially we didn't inform there are extra cost when Dr. suggested.

Anyone have idea or experienced same way? I am very frustrated   since our wish to have a baby is control by someone else's decision on how much to charge this treatment and financially my 2nd attempt will be the last one. I really need to win lottery!!!

That's me...

Good luck to ladies on 2ww and ET!!! 

KMDT x


----------



## Louisej29

Hi kmdt

That is annoying but at my clinic assisted hatching is an extra cost on top of icsi. They should have informed you but they never seem to do they! 

Tiny 2ww sounds like its going well!!!!! Keeping fingers crossed, why are you not able to do a hpt? 

Macs bump.  When's test day? Hope you are resting up lots! 

Adventurer. How did you get on with the dr, did you have a scan? 

Karhog.  That sounds a right result!!! What job do you do?

Afm.  EC in the morning and nerves have set in big time now. Feeling quite bloated and uncomfortable ! Hoping and praying there are some good eggs in there!! Will let you know!

Love to all, talk soon, louise xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Louise

We are both Lister so means you did pay? Oh dear sounds like we cannot get away with it...I wish they inform us at least!!! Good luck with your EC!! Hope you have lots of good eggs!!

AFM - I am waiting for my next AF till then nothing really I can do...

Almost weekend! 

KMDT x


----------



## Louisej29

Hi

We didn't have assisted hatching in the end but when we talked about it they did mention it is not included in icsi. 

On first ivf when they told us we needed icsi I naively assumed it was all part of the costings I'd paid! So nearly had a heart attack when received a bill for a thousand  pounds icsi as it had not been mentioned!  They are quite clever.  They must be making an absolute fortune at that hospital!!!


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 

On my mobile but just to wish Louise lots of luck at ec today x


----------



## Tiny21

Louise, hope you get lots of lovely eggies   I can't do HPT as on pregnyl as one method of progesterone support so as the pregnyl will still be in my system, having 2 a week, an HPT will give a positive and much as I want to see one I need to believe it   so hence 2 blood tests! Get your body recovering for those embies going back in  


Macsbump, how are you doing? Going    yet? 


Hi adventurer, Karhog, KMDT and anyone else


My bloating has eased, still big but not as big and fortunately constipation has eased too, been having some AF cramps just    good signs


Xx


----------



## kittykins

Can anyone help me please with what to expect from your first AF after an ERPC - had my ERPC on 8th March, been using CBFM and got Peak on 13/14 cd - today was day 28 and got pink 'mucus' (sorry tmi) first wee this morning. Had AF pains for the last 3 -4 days so thought 'yes - bang on today'. Know its a BFN because we got that yesterday so all pregnancy hormones are out of my system. Thought the 'pink slime' was the start of AF now Im totally confused because there is not a mark on the liner - asking for help on this one has anyone else had this then got AF full on. 
Just don't know what to do because I'm nearly 42 so a few months of 'waiting for things to settle' does not amuse me





















I do have follow up appt. at clinic on Thursday and GP's (who seems quite clueless on 'women's things') on Tuesday but you girls know just how impatient I am!

If anyone has any advice I would be very grateful.

Thank you everyone.

L
x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297550.730#ixzz2Pcq6FD4Z


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

Kittykins - Sorry but don't know much about it.....

Louise - Hope your ET went well!

Tiny and Mascbump - Hope your 2 ww going well. My first time was strange that i didn't know what to expect so I was reading a lot on website 2WW and compare with others....

Adventure  and Karhog - Hope you are doing well!

How's everyone else?

Again I am still waiting for my next AF which should be start around early next week then I can finally start doing something!

Have a lovely weekend!

KMDT x


----------



## Adventurer

Karhog - That's fantastic news about being paid to put your feet up!

Louise - I have my fingers crossed that egg collection went really well for you on Friday  

Tiny - Great to hear the bloating and constipation has eased  

Macsbump - Sticky vibes, I hope you've managed to find something to distract you.

KMDT - Assisted hatching is extra at the 2 clinics I've used too.  That said it is neglectful that they didn't tell you  

kittykins - What are ERPC and CBFM?

AFM - Day 8 today, I had a scan which showed 5 odd follicles on either side, but still quite small.  Next scan tomorrow.  I'm feeling very grumpy, still not quite right after the bout of gastroenteritis, though much better than last week thankfully.

Hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi ladies

Kitty.  After my Erpc I had spotting for about a week and didn't get proper af for about 9 weeks when it was just a normal period. I am with you in the age thing about not wanting to wait.  I miscarried Xmas eve and started cycling agin in march. 

Well I got 15 eggs but only 5 fertilised.  Was gutted only a third made it but 5 is still 5 so we are still in the game!!  Been in a lot of pain and discomfort around left ovary since EC on Friday, far more so than last 2 times so trying not to worry about that

Booked in for et tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love to all

Love louise x


----------



## Birdiepie

After our failed IVF last September I had surgery to remove endometriosis as my body doesn't seem to like pregnancy hormone and goes into overdrive and while I was there I had a cervical dilatation as they struggled to get the eggs back in   

Anyhow last week I got a surprise BFP. I had a scan yesterday when officially I was 6w 2d and they saw a yolk sac and embryo but I was so disappointed not to see a heart beat. I have been in this position before. A scan at this time, being told everything was fine and then it clearly didn't develop and I miscarried and it is hard not to think about previous experiences. The sonographer felt I was actually between 5 and 6 weeks and said not to worry but I can't help it.

I had just got my head around the fact that we would never have children and now I am in turmoil again


----------



## Adventurer

Louisej - 5 is a great result, it only takes one!  Wishing you tons of luck for ET today    

Birdiepie - OMG, poor you, and lucky you.  When will you have another scan?  It must be nerve wracking and I really hope you can get into a space where you can relax and be excited that you have a little bean in there at the moment  

xx


----------



## Louisej29

3 embies on board so the dreaded 2ww is now on

How are you all getting on ?? 

Xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done Louise, welcome to the madness of the 2ww!!! 3 on board sounds great, when is OTD? I seemed to take longer to recover after EC this time and still in some discomfort at times? But because I am at a different clinic with different meds difficult to tell as can't compare, which is good really. 


Birdiepie   , what a nervewracking wait,    for you


Karhog how are you now? MAcsbump how are you? Xx


Adventurer how are things with you? What news today?


Hi everyone else, remaining reasonably sane here on 2ww, a week today we will know  
Xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey tiny.  Wow only a week to go.  How are  you feeling.  Any symptoms? 

Otd is Friday 19th and the count down is on! 

Xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi All

Louise - 5 embies? That's great and 3 on board sound fantastic!!! Well done and good luck with your 2ww!!

Adventurer - Thank you for your info, sounds like most of client charged assisted hatching....oh well...

Tiny and Mascbump - Hope you are getting on your 2 ww!!

Hi everybody else, hope you are all well!

KMDT x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Louise 
Mixed really, no definite symptoms as they can all be the drugs!  I am on pregnyl for luteal support so can't believe won't know till Monday when OTD is Friday  . Embies went in 9 days ago  On the HCG chart it says today would show HCG levels but there is no point testing (not that I would test early as it can be too painful) as the pregnyl will give me a positive, not even got any tests in the house!  Your test day isn't far after mine yet it seems a big difference between our embies going in and mine were blasts too! Oh well, patience is a virtue........ 

I hope the constipation has now gone as that was really painful but sure that's the progesterone. Been feeling quite tired in the afternoons, going back to work is going to be hard, I am off this week as I don't work the 2ww, feel a bit guilty but not risking anything. Do you feel OK, was it a smooth transfer? What support are you on? Can you do a pee stick? 

Let's hope we get some positives for the over 40 team


----------



## Louisej29

Hi tiny

I never work in the 2ww either.  I just take it very easy and chill out, stress to an absolute minimum! To be honest if I get a positive I'm tempted not to go back to work and get signed off and wrap myself in cotton wool!!
Feel a bit  guilty too but nothing is worth the risk! 

Feeling fine today, all went smoothly.  Had acupuncture before and after and now just feeling sooooo tired so lying on sofa with sky movies! I'm on progesterone pesseries twice a day, aspirin and steroids. Will do test at home on otd , never tempted to test early.  Frustrating for you having to wait those extra couple of days. Hopefully it will be worth it.  

Lots of bfp s for the over 40s would be great!!! 

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well

Congrats Louise on having three little embies on board, hope they are getting comfy!
How are you getting on Tiny and Macsbump? Half way there!! Hope you are not going too mad- I agree about not working, time to look after yourselves and not have the stress.
Congrats to Birdypie...wow!! You must be elated
KMDT70- hope AF comes soon so you can really get started
Hi Adventurer (have pm'd you details) 
Hope everyone else is doing well!  
AFM- the waiting for next scan  (26th April) is killing me- I am so paranoid something will go wrong. I have not spotted for nearly three days (following over four weeks of spotting) but really can't relax- I may have to cave in and have a scan in between times.


----------



## Adventurer

Louisej - 3, yay!  Congratulations on being PUPO.

Tiny - Progesterone definitely makes me constipated too, oh the joys!  Good on you for taking this week off, you've got to feel comfortable about what you're doing and this is such an important thing.

Macsbump - I hope you're doing Ok.

Karhog - Thanks again for some great info.  I'm so glad the spotting has stopped now, although I can understand you still being worried, go for the in between scan!

AFM - My egg collection will be Saturday or Sunday.  I have multiple follicles in either ovary, but some of them are still quite small.. hopefully they'll mature between now and then.  I'm feeling it, swollen ovaries and a big tummy now.

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs for us all, xx


----------



## canim13

Hi ladies,

well i'm just about to start my injections this weekend (all going to plan)

Just waiting on AF to come, should be friday and then to get scan and bloods and injections start day 2.

Im so nervous re the injections as heard there not nice (stingy and burny)

Im going to be on menopur.

We are doing half treatment here and half in Istanbul.  So stimms and scans here and actual procedure there.

Any wise words would be great as like i said feeling anxious now it seems to be so near.

I have 2 kids to previous marriage (conceived naturally) I'm 40.

Good luck to all you ladies out there xx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls,

Congrats on being Pupo Louise xx

Tiny: Hope all is progressing well.

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Afm:  It's a BFN I'm afraid.  I will check it again later, babydust to all xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Macs bump, oh no, so so sorry, was it OTD today? There's nothing I can say but   was it a pee stick? 
Xxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Macsbump       So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Macsbump1

Thanks girls.

Tiny:  yes clear blue.  I havent had a bleed yet so they've asked me to test tomorrow and again on Friday if it still hasnt arrived x  

The wait is agonisingly long x


----------



## Adventurer

Macsbump - I'm so sorry.  Sending you lots of   and  to heal.  Take care of yourself, xx


----------



## Louisej29

Macs bump.  So so so sorry Hun.  Truly gutted for you.  Sending you love and hugs


----------



## clairelouise253

Macsbump - so sorry to hear your sad news   

take care 
Claire x


----------



## magz1

so sorry macsbump. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 
I'm so grateful to you all, as I know how I've cried reading some of your posts.  I won't deny it's been a terrible day.  Dragging out testing for another two days is also dreadful.  The nurse said it's harder when af doesnt arrive, as everything has gone so well.  I know  you've all been here though, so sorry if this is upsetting for some of you too xx

Just want someone to give us a BFP on this thread, need some hope x  come on Tiny and Louise,  we are all routing for you xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh honey I'm so sad for you I really am.  I remember my first bfn in August and it was one of the worst days of my life.  Remember sitting in the garden in the rain sobbing my heart out.  Like you the non arrival of af makes it all the harder as there is still that glimmer of hope. Have you stopped taking the cyclogest pesseries? 
It's just not fair.  You put so much into it all emotionally physically mentally, not to mention financially and then to see a bfn.... Heartbreaking

Having to drag it out for 2 more days as well seems cruel.  

Really hope you are holding up ok.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## Glola

Hi all

Macsbump - so sorry - I've been following your 2ww along with the rest... and waiting for your AF too. I'm just starting my first cycle ; I can only imagine what it feels like but I'm sure it's a million times worse. Sending a big hug your way.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi fellow over 40ers...

Can I join...been stalking for a while and had to pitch in when I see Louise has an otd date of 19th April. I had my first ivf last week and also had 3 transferred on Monday and have the same otd date.

It's my first cycle of ivf so really don't know to expect but am trying to be prepared for all outcomes despite 3 good quality embryos being put back.

Sorry to her mrsbump and hope the next 2 days pass quickly...

Kanine...I would say the burning for the menopur is n't that bad...I only got burning on the odd occassion, someone said to use ice pack to numb area before hand.


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Macsbump  - I am so sorry to hear your news. I know how you feel that I had AF on testing date last cycle. I actually wait for 2 days and tested again even middle of AF...didn't want to believe I guess....

Tiny and Louise - Hope your 2ww going well.

Hi to new ladies!

AFM - My AF finally arrived today. Made an appointment for first scan on 24/4 and start taking pill from today....needless to say I am excited and nervous at same time. 

KMDT x


----------



## Louisej29

Welcome pippi.  How are you getting on with the 2ww.  Stressful isn't it.  Will you hold out til 19th or be tempted to test early.  Where did you do your cycle?  I'm at the lister and hoping it will be third time lucky for us

Good you were able to have some frosties! 

How are you doing macs ump.  Hope you're holding out ok.  

Kmdt.  Fingers crossed.  Good luck with scan!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Louise, I cycled at Gcrm in Glasgow. I live in belfast....gcrm have a satellite clinic in belfast so only had to go to glasgow for ec and et.

Yea its stressful, not knowing what lies ahead and expecting the worse but all the time holding out hope. Just can't think of anything else. I don't have any frosties after...2 almost made it to blastocysts but just were nt good enough quality.

Don't plan on testing before otd date, maybe I'll feel differently next week but want to hold out. Will be afraid of a false positive from the hcg injection. Otd date is dh birthday too! Are you going to test early ?

Fingers crossed for you, sorry to read in your signature of your mc after the last ivf cycle.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi pippi

Definitely dont test early.  Think it could lead to more heartbreak if you get a false positive! I've always waited until test day.  Most nerve wracking thing ever waiting for the result to flash up.  Advise using the clear blue digital.  Then it is a clear. Pregnant , or not pregnant.  No analysing the pink lines! 

Let's hope it's the best birthday present ever for your dh!!! 

A week tomorrow and we will both know. I  Keep analysing every little twinge and feeling and comparing to the last 2 ivfs. Driving myself crazy!!


----------



## Glola

Hi all,

Just wanted to check in.

Louisej, Tiny and pippielk - Hope you're doing well and not too stressed. I'm new here so it's strange to use the lingo, but here it goes... Sticky vibes to you all!   

As it turns out I need to get a Rubella vaccine before any ETs are performed - I have to wait 3 months before getting a transfer. The dr. suggested stimming anyway and freezing the resulting embies. Well, I started last week (giving myself the jabs! Who would have thought) - menopur and fostipur (150 and 150). I was perhaps too hopeful (they said I had 5 follicles) and thought I'd get a few good eggs. A couple of days ago I went in to see how the stimming had gone and only one follicle had responded. I was pretty upset. Their advice is to freeze the one resulting embie and keep trying. Part of me wants to trust the Dr. but another part of me thinks that this was a waste of time.  

Was quite upset but thank God I have my DH who puts it all into perspective - this is really only a minor setback and I need to be patient. 

L.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to her gola. Maybe there are some follices/eggs hidden that they can't see ? But all it takes is one egg so don't loose hope. Sucks about having to wait 3 months but at least gives you time to think about how,you will proceed.
Maybe you need to try a different protocol ? 

Louise, I have to go for a blood test on otd date and will get the results by phone later that day. They said even if I get bleeding i still need to attend for the blood test. So I think I will jut wait for the phone call from them....will be absolutely nerve racking. 

I have no twinges etc...from what I have been reading nothing gives a good indication of whether it will be positive or negative. Was your ivf where you got a bfp any different to ivf without bfn ? Sorry to hear about your mc....absolutely devastating after going through the whole cycle for it all to be taken away after 7-8 weeks.


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi can I join you I'm cycling again in a few weeks - I'll be 42 in June so getting a quick go in before I get there. As you can see from my signiture we were very lucky last time (40 1/2) and have now got 8 month old twins - I now have 4 sons xx

I hope you don't mind me not being a first timer or trying for my first little one but I promise u I will be just as stressed / obsessive! xx


----------



## magz1

hi, joining in with you, i`m 44 years young. we are giving it one last go for a sibling with our own eggs. on day 2 of stimming on short protocol, EC provisionally booked for 22nd april. goodluck to everyone cycling/in-between cycling/on2ww. thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Karhog - How are you feeling?  Have you decided whether to have an earlier scan yet?

canim - Welcome.  I actually don't find the injections bad at all, in the tummy they are fine for me, as long as I get the right angle for the needle, which did take a bit of practise, but now I'm a pro!  The ones I don't like are Progesterone shots in the buttocks, they are painful, and I refuse them now, only use pessaries!  Wow, Istanbul, that's kind of exciting.  I'm cycling in Chennai, India, it's been quite a different experience.

Macsbump - Did you do the tests?  Hopefully you have some closure on it now, it's awful being in limbo.  Will you try again?  The progesterone stops AF apparently, and then takes a few days to leave your system once you stop.  I hope you're doing Ok  

Pippi - Welcome.  3 good embryos sounds great, I hope they're making themselves at home!

Glola - When is your egg collection?  Hopefully they will find more follicles, but if they don't it does only take one.  If they saw 5 initially and now say there is only one, it sounds like the protocol might not have the best for you.  Can you talk to the Dr about it, and maybe even change clinics next time.

jules - A few of us here already have one or more children, I for one am really grateful for this forum, because I'm finding secondary infertility pretty hard.  You are brave to be doing IVF with 8 month old twins, and 2 others as well.

magz - This is my last go with OE too, good luck with stimming.

Hi Louisej, Tiny & KMDT and anyone I missed.

AFM - My egg collection is Sunday morning, I'll trigger tonight.  I have 10ish follicles on each side and can really feel it now.  It's amazing to think the chromosomes and everything are already set, I'm praying that there's at least one viable egg in my 44 year old ovaries and that all other conditions are right as well.

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Sorry have been reading but not finding time to post, trying to chill! 


Jules, wow 4 sons! You are brave trying for more, we have our gorgeous little boy and are forever thankful but IVF is our only route due to needing donor sperm. At the end of dreaded 2ww now.   


Macsbump, been thinking of you   


Pippi, 3 on board is great   , I agree don't test early, it's not worth it, it really isn't


Glola, hopefully they will get some good eggs and have great fertilisation, I know its disappointing with results less than you hoped for. 


Adventurer, that's great news, good luck for Sunday 


KMDT, you are on the road now,   


AFM, blood test one today and blood test 2 on Monday and result Monday afternoon    they have assured me that today's result wouldn't tell them anything as they need Mondays to compare it too, today is 13dp5dt and my otd, arghhh because of pregnyl we can't do any test at home as it would be positive 


Little boy is a bit off this afternoon and we are off to a B and B tonight to try and take our minds off of things but not sure he is up to it!    Luckily we aren't going far so if he really isn't will just have to come home, he wants to go thoughxxxxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Good luck Tiny you are so patient - with the twins I had a 3 day transfer and did a pee stick 7 days later (5 days before OTD) I did have a reason though it was the anniversary of my dh's twin sisters death and I wanted to take his mind off it - as it happens he was a little cross and didn't really believe it! Men eh they really are another species! 

My older sons are now 18 and 19 so they don't really need mummy any more 

A - good luck on Sunday xx

Magz how old is ur LO ? Was he / she an IVF baby too? (Sorry if I'm too nosey) xx

We are relocating at the moment too so clinic is 2.5 hours drive away so it is going to take so planning!

We are waking for my AMH. Results and dh has to do a SA on Monday before we confirm next cycle is a go (AF due 5th May) xx

Love and luck to all x


----------



## magz1

jules40, he`s 11 months yes he was an ivf baby. magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

jules40, we are same age, lets hope we both get our dreams. i had ANH done it was 7.63 so a bit low. 

Adventurer, goodluck to u aswell

magz xxxxxx


----------



## Glola

Hi all,

Adventurer - My egg retrieval is tomorrow too! Let's hope we get them all and they're all amazing quality (even my solitary egg)!!! 

Tiny -- hang in there! Just a couple of days to go. 

welcome to Magz and Jules...

Macsbump - thinking of you these days - try to take it easy, if you can.

AFM - egg retrieval tomorrow. Dr said will try a different protocol next time, he said it'd be shorter and cheaper med-wise (!!??). I didn't ask for details as it would just drive me mad googling everything.  I live in Spain, and I'm with IVI. It's a good clinic; the staff are super patient and have fielded ALL my questions and the million or so phone calls I've made. They don't promise miracles and I like my Dr.'s attitude - no-nonsense and sincere. If the next two cycles don't yield any results then I think we're going straight to DE - better chances for our money, which is limited.

Besitos
GLola


----------



## Louisej29

just popping on to wish adventurer and glola lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow!

macsbump, how are you doing. hope you are doing ok x

Magz and Jules...welcome and good luck!!

Tiny....fingers crossed for monday!

Pippi. How are you feeling? Ive had NO sypmptons and panicking a bit i havent had any implantation twinges. On my BFP i thought i had period pain which must have been implantation pains, but so far with this cycle nothing at all.. terrified im going to get a BFN. argh, this is all sooooo hard!

keeping fingers crosssed for us all and hoping for good news for the over 40s team very soon!!

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck gola and adventure for ec tomorrow, great that they so ec when you are most ready as any of the clinics I have looked at don't do ec at weekends.

Louise, no real symptoms, had some diarrhoea this morning (sorry tmi) which I had on my last natural pregnancy about a week after ovulation .....but don't think that's much of a symptom really.
Otherwise noting....the odd twinge but think I ofton feel twinges on my lower right side so noting unusual there. 
Can't believe that this time next week we'll have a result....so nerve racking...prefer not to know and live in hope than get a bfn


----------



## Karhog

Just a quickie to wish Adventurer and Glola the very best of luck for tomorrow.
Tiny   for Monday

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm, still no more spotting ( a week now) so fingers crossed. Have a scan booked for Monday hope all is Ok.


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've  missed a few threads.

Loiuse: Hope your feeling ok on your 2ww, sending you tons of babydust xx

Tiny:  Stay strong, your nearly there xx

Adventurer and Glola:  good luck tomorrow for ec xxx

Pippi elk, Magz, karhog, kmdt, canim, clairelouise, jules, and averyone Ive missed, hope your all doing well xx

Afm: Took my last progynova and Gestone jab Thursday,  and af still hasn't arrived.  It would be easier to move on with a bleed.  It's a cruel journey.  Does anyone know when I Should expect a bleed now I've stopped support?  

Thanks for all your messages,  this has been a great thread xxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi mcsbump.  With my bfn on my first ivf I had a bleed about 3 days after stopping the cyclogest . It is a very very cruel journey.  Sending you hugs xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Macs it took over a week for me to bleed after my BFN it is the cruelest thing because you keep hoping that it might not be so until that point, that's when it really hit me . Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Karhog

Hope you are Ok Macsbump and that AF arrives soon so that you are able to move forward.


----------



## magz1

so sorry macsbump, pn my failed cycle it took about a week. life is so cruel, hopefully someday we`ll all get our dreams. big hugs and look after yourself, take time to heal. magz xxxxxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

Adventurer and Gola - Hope your EC went well today!!

Mascbump - Thinking of you!

Hope everybody doing well! 

My AF this time is very low amount and make me feel a bit worry...maybe thinking too much...I have a question to ask, when is the best time to take tempter? My friend told me that it should be first thing in the morning in bed before get up. I am too lazy/sleepy to do that so would that be OK me to take when I actually get up? 

It's sunny Sunday for change hope you all have a lovely weekend!

KMDT x


----------



## Adventurer

Tiny - Wishing you tons of luck today for your test   I hope you had a nice time at the B & B and that your son was Ok.

jules - Good luck for the AMH testing and SA today.

magz - How are you, how is stimming going?

glola - How did your ER go?  Your Dr might have been thinking of a Mini IVF next time.  This cycle for me is a Mini and my friend with DOR did one, she got 5 follicles and 2 blasts, she'd only ever had 4 follies and two 3 day embies with a Standard IVF.  You have a great attitude about the future.

macsbump - I really hope AF arrives for you soon.  I've had a bleed anywhere from 1 to 5 days after stopping Progesterone.  Will you try again?  Sorry if you've already mentioned.

louisej and Pippi - Sending you sticky vibes for your 2ww's.  I hope you're doing Ok.

Karhog -   for a great scan today.

KMDT - I'm not sure about the best time to take your temperature, did you google it?  You must be due to start stims soon.

AFM - I got 22 eggs yesterday.  I'm really excited and happy that I got a good result for my last ever stim cycle.  Unfortunately I've also got OHSS which is pretty uncomfortable, I had to take codeine last night after getting the Ok from my Dr.  Today it doesn't seem as bad and I'm praying it will disappear over the next 2 days so I can still transfer.

 to everyone, xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Adventurer - 22 Eggs? wow that's fantastic result!! I wish this time I can get at least 5 Eggs!!! Hope you can do ET in next few days! By the way I will goggle it later on temperature...

Tiny - Good luck with your test today!

Jules - Good luck with your AMH test. My first result was 0.7 but still able to get one egg fertilised last time!

Gola - Hope you have good result on EC...

Louise and Pippi - Wondering how you are getting on with your 2ww!

Karhog - Good luck with your scan today!

AFM - I am still a bit worry about light AF this time. Still more than week to go to scan which feels like long way....

KMDT x


----------



## magz1

adventurer, well done on 22 eggs, lets hope the golden one is in there now, stimmimg going well thanx.

tiny, goodluck with bloodtest today, praying for a positive result for you.

AFM, well i`m 5 days into stimming my stomach bloated and some twinging so hopefully a good sign. got scan on wednesday morning and hopefully if all well trigger saturday and egg collection next monday. not feeling bad at all. sick of eating/drinking protein lol. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone

22 eggs Adventurer! Wow thats great....lets hope you get some really good embryos.
Good luck with bloods today Tiny- fingers crossed for you.
Hope you are ok Macsbump
Hi to KMDT, Magz, Louise .Glola, Pippi and Jules and to anyone else I may have missed.

Afm- great news today. Had my scan and saw bubba- It was unbelievable! It actually looked like a baby- saw its arms and legs and it was wriggling around like mad.....Such a huge relief! I had worked myself up to thinking the worst.
It measured at 11 weeks 3 days which is actually ahead of what I am (10 wk 5) and is 46 mm. Maybe I can try and relax a bit now??


----------



## Hobie15

Hi all, Can i join again... been AWOL but lurking.

*Karhog* so please for you - excellent news.... yes you can now relax I think! 

*Adventurer* OMG 22 eggs.... you should get some blasts from that 

*Magz* - sounds like things are heading in the right direction for you - excellent.

*Tiny* - Good luck for your test today.

*KMTD* - Next will come, but you're right it does seem an age away - try to keep busy.

*Macsbump* - so sorry to read your news.

*Sorry to anyone I have missed with personals* - but lost of PMA to you all  

AFM - We got 6 eggs from our donor and 5 of those fertilised, I had 2 x 8 cell embryo's transferred on Saturday (day 3 transfer) , 1 was perfect the other with just slight abnormalities and I am waiting to hear if the other 3 have made to blast to be frozen. So I am now in the dreaded 2ww - no signs of anything yet, but I am only 2 dpt and with my DD bearly had any symptoms thru the entire first trimester. Trying to stay positive.

Good luck to everyone.

 
H x


----------



## KMDT70

Karhog 

Wow that's such a fantastic news!!!  

KMDT x


----------



## Tiny21

It's a negative here, in pieces


----------



## Louisej29

Oh tiny no.  Absolutely gutted for you.  Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Tiny sending   to you xx

Adventurer - wow 22 eggs, I only got 4 last time!

Karhog - fantastic 

Hobie - congrats on being pupo, I had no symptoms with the twins apart from a tiny bit of spotting a few days after transfer x

Hello everyone else - sorry if I've missed anyone xx

AFM - SA and bloods done today, pre start appointment booked for 30th April, AMH results back next week, got to lose 7lb quickly - I might need the help of dr Atkins lol xx


----------



## Karhog

Tiny, so so sorry


----------



## Hobie15

Tiny - really sorry to hear that.  Take care   

H x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Tiny. Take care of yourself over the next few days 

Well done adventurer....22 eggs for an over 40 is great.


----------



## KMDT70

Tiny - I am so sorry to hear your news...take care x


----------



## Mish3434

Tiny, Sorry to see your BFN     


Shelley x


----------



## magz1

tiny, so sorry

hobie, i hope so thanx. goodluck on 2ww everything crossed

karhog, thats brill, wishing you all the best over the coming months

hope evryone else feeling ok. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Adventurer

Tiny, I'm so sorry.  I hope you're coping Ok today and have support around you


----------



## kittykins

Tiny - so sorry to read your news x x x


----------



## chummy1

Hello Everyone, 

I am a scared newby to IVF.  We have our first appointment at ARGC this Friday. No idea what to expect during our first appointment and AF is here again therefore I will be midway thru my period at my first appointment?? is this what they want?? (we live 5 hours away, therefore I don't want to waste a visit).  Can anyone please let me know what to expect on our first appointment? is DH required to provide a sample? do they examine me? sorry to just arrive and ask lots of questions. We have not tried NHS (I am 41) and have decided to give this one go..... we have been trying naturally for too long  probably the same as everyone else on here. I don't have any children. DH has from previous marriage but grown up now. 

Would be very very grateful to hear from anyone undertaking treatment thru this Clinic 

thank you


----------



## Glola

Hi everyone,

Tiny - So sorry to hear about your BFN. Take care and here's a big hug from Spain...

Adventurer - OMG 22 eggs. That's amazing.

Karhog - So happy for you - now it's time to relax a bit...

Magz - hope you're not too bloated etc this week before your ER. Good luck on your scan today.

Hobie - It'll be a long two weeks, but try to keep yourself distracted... yeah yeah, easier said than done !!!

Chummy - Hi and welcome. I'm new here too, this is my first cycle. Don't worry about AF on your appointment. They're used to it, in fact that's when they need to see you. They'll probably do a vaginal ultrasound to see how many follicles you have - at least that's how my first visit went. I didn't know what to expect either and was pretty embarrassed about the scan (it was my first - scans are no big deal for me now!!). I'm not sure about whether DH needs to provide a sample or not. In my case, we had had a test done a month prior to our visit, and we showed them the results (he had low motility). They didn't seem too worried about him, though...they were more concerned about my age (41). Good luck!!!

Jules - good luck on your appointment... 

Hi to KMDT70 - are you still waiting? it seems that all we do is wait... xo

Hi and x to the rest I missed.

AFM - they retrieved the egg successfully, and it fertilized ok. Today they're going to let me know if they were able to freeze it correctly. It's hard for me to imagine (remember girls I'm a newbie) that there's part of me, part of DH there, living in that petri dish. weird weird. We're all really lucky to have this opportunity to conceive in this way - 40-50 years ago this didn't exist!!! Of course I say the same thing about my ipod...


Glola


----------



## chummy1

*Glola* Hi and thank you so much for sharing your experience. I simply didn't know what to expect! It's just reassuring to know a little in advance and to speak with someone who is also using this clinic! have just ordered a book called Fertility and assisted conception by Zita West (something to read on the train down to London!). Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Chummy,

My experience on first cycle was like this.... I had scan and blood test on first appointment. Dr. suggested what treatment is best for us after result of scan (how many follicles do you have naturally) and blood test. When we decided to go ahead then wait for my next period then start taking a pill till first scan which normally between 2 weeks to 4 weeks. After my next scan clinic told me to take injection and normally between 10 to 16 days (my case was 20 days) Dr will give you day for egg collection depends on your responds. (This period of time you might need to go to clinic for scan and blood test ever 2nd or 3rd day.) Sperm collection should be on same day and they will call you next day for result of fertilisation. Once you confirm your egg fertilised then they will give you day for Embryo transfer. My case took all together about month and half. Hope this helps but remember everybody different so your clinic might do differently...

Glola - My period came and gone so I am on 2nd cycle now. My first appointment for scan on 24/4. Still one week to go!!

Hi to everybody! Hope you all well.

KMDT x


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

KMDT - This cycle I had a really light AF, it lasted about 2 days and wasn't heavy, and still managed to grow follicles Ok, so I think you should be fine too.

magz - How was your scan this morning?  Hopefully all is going well.  Did you hear that it's good to eat/drink protein while stimming?

Macsbump, Tiny - How are you?

Karhog - It must have been really exciting to see your baby.  I hope you are managing to relax a bit now.

Hobie - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Did you find out if the other 3 made it to blast?

jules - How are the SA and bloods results?  Good luck with the weight loss.

chummy - Welcome.  Often clinics want to do FSH and LH bloods on day 3, sometimes other hormones too like estrogen and prolactin.  All clinics have different approaches.  They'll probably want to do a sperm analysis which would involve a sample.  I understand being scared, but actually, you're taking a brave step, if you don't try you'll never know, so congratulations!

Glola - It's great news that your one fertilised.  Did they manage to freeze it Ok?  Do you have to wait 3 months because of the Rubella vaccine?

louisej and Pippi - I hope everything is going well.

AFM - As of yesterday evening I had 12 embryos, that was 2.5 days post EC. I am really happy and praying there is at least one good one in there.  My OHSS is getting gradually better, I had a scan yesterday and the Dr said there are more follicles!  She said there is no fluid though so she's happy to do a transfer.  It's been really painful and uncomfortable, and I look pregnant, but I'm so glad it's going down and I can still transfer.  We are transferring on day 4 so that they can do assisted hatching, apparently you can't do it with blasts as their zona is too thin.  ET is tomorrow morning, have to be there at 6am.

xxx


----------



## magz1

glola & adventurer thanx for asking got x4 good follies possibly 5. there were a few little ones but they wont catch up. i only had  last time and my LO came from that batch so i`m hoping the same will happen. how are you two doing??
tiny & macsbump, how are you both?
thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Adventurer.  Good luck for tomorrow Et, hope all goes really well

Magz.  4 or 5 good follies is really good.  What does LO stand for??    Good to eat brazil nuts at this stage as well

Mcsbump and tiny.  Hope you are both doing ok.  

Glola.  Was your egg able to be frozen ok? 

Pippi.  How are you doing.  Any symptoms .  I'm soooooooo nervous about otd on Friday and getting in a right old state about it!  Fingers crossed for our bfp s.  hoping this is my third time lucky! 

Love to anyone I haven't mentioned.  Hope you are all doing ok.  

Love louise x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow 12 embryos thats great adventure.

Louise, I have been stressing myself out too this week as taking my basal temps and they are all over the place...like 'w's. every time it dips i think this is af on way.  Really thought i was out yesterday and had a miserable day....
Af is due today but no sign yet but really feel shes on the way...having the symptoms I usually get when she has just arrived - crampy, windy etc. keep checking but so far so good...but that could just be the progesterone keeping af away.
The longest week in the world....
I won't find out until after 4 on Friday (thats assuming af does n't arrive before that) so thats going to be a long day too...what time will you find out?


----------



## Louisej29

Hi pippi

Af should not arrive whilst you are still taking the cyclogest/progesterone. It will keep it at bay. On my first failed ivf once I stopped taking it I got af about 3 days later. 

Af symptoms are not a bad thing  , i was completely convinced af was on way with ivf 2 when I got bfp. It's just so hard to tell.  I have had no symptoms of anything at all and can't decided if this is a good or bad thing.  Driving myself potty. 

I'll do a clear blue digital test first thing Friday.  If positive I need to go for bloods to confirm it/check levels etc.  if its negative think I'll just open a bottle of wine and drown my sorrows. V v v v anxious as don't think I can face a fourth ivf.  

Xx


----------



## Glola

Hi all

Just a quick update - i have to wait a couple of more days as they've said that it's developing too slowly - I'm taking that as a bad sign. If it's ok, they'll freeze it as a blastocyst. Are blastocysts freezable? I have no clue. The embryologist says at that stage, if it's in good condition, then they'd be able to perform genetic screening when it comes time to transfer. I guess I should ask them more questions but they only come to me after I've let the initial info sink in...

This morning I was given the Rubella vaccine so I have to wait 3 months for (my first) ET. Hopefully by then I'll have bags of embryos!! 

xoxox Glola


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glola, I think what they routinely freeze is blastocytes. I had 2 embroys left over after my 3 day trasnfer and they tried to progress them to blastocyte to freeze but they didn't quite make it, tried to form a blastocyte but of poor quality.

Louise, I think some people still get AF while on progesterone thats why I was a bit concerned....but no sign yet. My symptoms yesterday were so like AF is imminent...that I don't think its a good sign. Just feel my body is getting ready to have AF but progesterone is just preventing the bleed. When I got pregnant naurually before the symptoms were n't quite so strong.
I have to go for a blood test tomorrow (regardless of whether AF arrives or not)....clinic said they want to make sure there is no etopic pregnancy so insist on a blood test. just hope AF does n't arrive before then as can't imagine I'll enjoy going for a pregnany blood test when I have AF.

I had considered POAS tomorrow morning before the blood test but if its negative I'd have to face into a day of work....prefer to find out in the late afternoon that it's negative as at least I can be at home to drown my sorrows (my clinic won't ring me with a result until after 4)
fingers crossed for you. can imagine you are scared of facing a 4th IVF. ....although the fact that you had a BFP in the past should be in your favor even if you have to go for a 4th (but one day at at time).


----------



## jules40:)x

Pipi I bow down to your patience - last time I tested 7 days post 3dt (oh and about 20 times after that!)  xx


----------



## Louisej29

It is torturous not testing early. But determined to wait until the morning.  Will stay in my little bubble of maybe being pregnant for a little longer.  Dreading the test in the morning!  Why is this all so hard!! Just want to be a mummy.


----------



## Adventurer

Louise, Pippi - My fingers and toes are crossed for your tests tomorrow, I really hope your dreams come true  

Glola - Blastocysts are freezable, I hope yours is doing Ok.  3 months is a good amount of time to stockpile embies for your first transfer!

Hi everyone else, I hope you're all doing Ok.

AFM - I transferred this morning.  I still have OHSS, but it isn't as bad anymore, although I wish it wasn't here at all.  We were going to transfer 4, but in the end I decided to do 6.  I googled a lot, and to me it seems that at my age, 44, there is such a slim chance of a higher order multiple pregnancy, that 6 is reasonable.  I want to give myself the best chance, and I'm lucky they'll put that many back for me here.  We're going back to NZ at the end of the month so it's goodbye to 9 months of trying.  I froze the others, so have 3 batches frozen.  Now on to the waiting, I'm trying to think positively, but can't help thinking I shouldn't get attached to these little embies, as there's a good chance none will stick.  Oh well, just being realistic for my age I think.

This time I'm trying low molecular weight heparin injections again.  I tried last time but came out in hives which I think was because of that.  My Dr thinks Heparin will help with stopping my elevated anti-nuclear antibodies causing problems, so I'm trying again with a different brand.  Here's hoping my body copes well this time.. I have some pregnancy safe anti-allergic tablets just in case.

 to everyone, xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey adventurer. 

Good luck with the 2ww, and hoping some of those 6 will stick.  There is something to be said for doing it overseas, I was only able to have the maximum of 3 put back here, and had to leave one behind which wasn't quite good enough to freeze. ! Really hoping you will have some luck from one or more of those 6!!  Good to have some frozen too!!! 
Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

jules40, don't think its patience....just more prefering to live in hope until the last possible minute

Adventurer; wow great they allow you to trasfer back so many. yea I was limited to 3 but don't think I'd have gone for any more on my first round of IVF anyway.  good luck on the 2 ww


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone

Just popping in to say best of luck to Louise and Pippi for tomorrow.  
Glola- hope your little embie is growing well- at least you have 'time out' to recover.
Adventurer- Wow!! 6 little embies.....lets hope at least one of them sticks...Now for the dreaded 2ww!

Hi to everyone else- hope everyone is ok


----------



## magz1

goodluck louise for testing 2moz. everything crossed for you. thanx, LO stands for little one, i know i should be grateful for him but i just want 1 more. eating loads of brazil nuts thanx and eggs be looking like 1 soon lol.

adventurer, goodluck on the 2ww, lets hope one of them 6 stick.

goodluck pippi, everything crossed for you 2.

glola, you`ll have loads of embies by then and this little fighter will get there too.

AFM, another scan in morning to check progress, then egg collection m


----------



## jules40:)x

Adventurer OMG 6 back that is very very scary, do you mind me asking where u r having treatment?

We had 3 put back last time, we were going to have 2 but the one that would have been left was not suitable for freezing so we had it thrown in with the others  x

Good luck to tomorrow testers - hope you can keep me sane on my 2ww xx


----------



## Hobie15

Hi all,

Been away for a couple of days ad so much to catch up on  

Adventurer - wow 6 embryo's tranferred... I've only ever had 2 transferred, pretty sure one f them will stick!  Where are you being treated?

Magz - hope scan goes well tomorrow and ec is soon for you.

Louise / Pippi - good luck for tomoorrow - hope you both get BFP's.  

Afm - from our remaining 3embryo's one made it be good enough quality blastocyst to freeze so we have one in he freezer should we need it ...  we don't need it thou .  I am now 5dp3dt and imagining all sorts of symptoms that aren't there... this 2ww is driving me insane, I must  be a complete pain to be around    Trying my hardest to remain positive about this cycle... I seem to forget that we have a better chance as we had donor eggs from a lady with no fertility issues.....  

Any case enough about me .... good luck to all you ladies out there    



H x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hobie - I did my first POAS at 7p3dt but I have no will power - got my BFP but then there were two hanging on in there  xx


----------



## Bluebubble

Hey Jules,

Are you going back to Norway for your treatment in May or back to Wessex?

xx


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Louise - I really am hoping 3rd time is lucky for you   

Pippi - Hoping you're a first time success story    I didn't want to transfer as many on my first IVF either.

magz - Good luck for your scan today.

jules - I'm having treatment in Chennai, India.  The Dr actually suggested 4, but I did some research and convinced her to do 6, so totally my choice.  I'm not scared about the number because of 2 things, my age, 44, and my history.  In my cycles here I've put back 2, 2, 3, 1, 4, 3 and 5, and all I have to show for it is a miscarriage on the first one.  Also I have been away from home 9 months and this is my last try before leaving, so just want it to work.  Even so, I know there's no guarantee.  Age is a killer in this game.  It would be great if they did PGS here, but they don't unfortunately.  It's amazing to think I got pregnant with my LO with only 1 8 cell thawed embie, but I was 39 then.

Hobie - Great you have one frostie.  You are in the hard part of the 2ww I think.  Early on, like me, I never worry about it much, but as time goes on I start imagining all sorts of things too.  Is this the first time you've tried DE?  I'm praying this will be the one for you  

AFM - Had fun trying to inject Heparin into my OHSS swollen tummy last night!  I finally managed, but think I might try it in a thigh tonight.

xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi blue - definitely the Wessex we found it a lot less painful tbh, the short protocol messes your body up so much less and you (reportedly) get better quality eggs - I also found it a lot better being closer to home as it can be quite stressful being in a hotel room with only one focus iykwim where as u can do 'normal' things while you're at home. Can't imagine we'd survive a week in Norway with the twins, much rather do the treatment here then take a nice holiday together - are you thinking of trying somewhere more local? xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hasnt been third time lucky for us.  Bfn.  Cant stop crying. Feel broken and wonder if I will ever get to be a mummy now.   .  Feeling emotionally and physically shot to pieces.


----------



## Karhog

Louise, I am so sorry it hasn't worked this time. You will be a mummy one day.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Louise*,

I've been following everyone's stories, but haven't posted lately because I'm currently not cycling.

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. I know how you feel lovie, our 3rd IVF cycle didn't work in Feb either and I was banking on the '3rd time lucky'. It's debilitating to be unsuccessful again. I know you are rock bottom now, but I promise you'll start to feel better again as the days and weeks go on. Take time to think of yourself, be selfish and do things nice things with hubby. Pamper yourself if you can hun. Look after 'you'. Or let someone take the strain and look after you.

Don't make any decisions about the future yet, it's still too soon and you are grieving. Give yourself that grieving process... it does help. You are such a strong and determined woman I just know you'll find a way to be a Mummy. Don't give up.

Sending you a massive hug 

xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Oh Louise - I'm so sorry about your bfn........I was keeping everything crossed for you. As Kirsty says you need to have lots of you time and take time to grieve

thinking of you

Claire x


----------



## Glola

I am so sorry Louise... don't know what to say except to send you lots of love and a big hug.

Lola xo


----------



## whitvi

Hi Louise - Oh hon, I am so sorry....  I have been reading all your posts too, and keep on keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.

I really really feel for you, and pretty much everyone on here knows just how hard that bfn is, time after time.  It never gets easier and you have to pull reserve from some deepest part of you to get through.  BUT you will get through this, and like Kirsty and the girls say - you will def find a way to be a mummy - don't give up on that dream!  Do all you want to get through this, don't feel guilty about anything and take little steps each day to pull through.  Biggest     ever xx

AFM I am still cycling on a natural basis, had a lap 2 months ago to remove a cyst so all treatment has been put on hold and my cycles are up the wall!  Can feel AF coming (and temp plummeted this morning) so am not hopeful, and it's only CD 20??!!  Hopefully when AF arrives I can start a stimulated IUI cycle.  Onwards and upwards....

xx


----------



## Adventurer

Louise -   I am so sorry hun.  Take time to grieve and then think about what your options are.  No matter what you decide, you have worked really hard to try and be a mummy up till now, and you'll be able to look back and say you did.  It takes strength and resilience to go through IVF, people who havn't been here just don't and can't understand. Sending you lots of  xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

So sorry Louise xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

so so sorry to hear Louise. Just have to echo what everyone else has said here. Be kind to yourself over the next few days, give yourself time to get over this. Then you can decide how you want to proceed.


----------



## Louisej29

Ah thank you for all your lovely messages everyone.  Means a lot.  We will try again in the summer.  Wondering If it's time to consider moving to donor eggs or one more shot with my own.


----------



## jules40:)x

Louise do u mind me asking how old you are? I guess the clinic will give u some advice on the OE / DE decision based on previous response, embryo grades, AMH and stuff?  Do you have a follow up booked? xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Louise

I am so sorry to hear your news. Just saw your new post donor might be good idea if you are keen. I might think after 2nd cycle but not sure I want to do that at this point. Good luck with you whatever decision you makes.

I am getting nervous on my cycle that everybody having tough time on recent cycle....need to be positive I guess.

Hi All,

Hope everyone doing OK...

KMDT x


----------



## Louisej29

Hi jules

Just turned 41. Yep have a follow up appointment on Monday so will see what they say.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Louise*,

Just a quickie... during my follow-up appt after the third failure the consultant said the following....

"If you have enough money for one more cycle then go straight to donor eggs as the percentage success is as high as 60%... however if you have the funds for two or three more cycles, then try again with own eggs one more time (as I produce a good number of eggs and have no other issues to speak of, also good FSH and AMH levels for my age)...then move onto DE cycles. Put yourself on the donor list when you start your final cycle with OE, if it works you won't care about the £450 fee you've wasted. If it doesn't work you have the fallback of DE and are already higher up the waiting list"

I was 41 in January. I hope that helps you. Good luck with your follow-up appt.

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Not looking great, my beta levels are 5. So not a total negative but have to go back on Monday for a blood test to rule out an ectopic pregnancy etc. (or to see if levels double which I don't hold out much hope for)
Just feel a bit numb....but glad to have the phone call over with....don't really know what to feel at the minute.


----------



## Hobie15

Louise - really sorry it didn't work for you this time  .  We put ourselves on the de list whilst we still had FET cycles to complete, so if it's an option to do oe then move onto de, if you need to, I'd recommend that approach, the wait for de passes more quickly that way.

Pippi - don't give up yet..... The important bit is the doubling.  Wait until Monday. 


Good luck and     to everyone else.

H x


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck for Monday pippi.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.  Thank you for your lovely messages everyone xx


----------



## magz1

louise, so sorry, big hugs.

pippi, i`ll keep everything crossed over weekend for u.

adventurer, how u?

AFM, well had scan was pleasntly surprised to find 4/5 on left ovary and 3 follies on right so potentially 7/8 eggs hopefully. i know it doesnt seem a lot but to an old bird like me(44) thats good lol. egg collection is monday. thanx all who enquired or wished luck.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Magz.  8 is good ! Wishing you lots of luck for EC Monday! 

Still can't stop crying after bfn yesterday.  Had really hoped it would finally be my time. Feeling utterly drained with it all now  

Hope everyone doing  ok.  Have a good weekend x


----------



## Adventurer

Kirsty - I like what your consultant said.

Pippi -   I really hope your beta has doubled on Monday.

Hobie - How is the 2ww going for you, when will you test?

magz - Thats a great number for our age (I'm 44 too).  Good luck for EC Monday.

Louise - It is so hard isn't it.  Just remember there are still options there for you to become a Mummy, when you're ready to start thinking about them  

AFM - The OHSS seems worse today  I woke up feeling like I'd been punched in the ovaries    I'm pretty sure it's not due to HCG from the embies, since they're only 6 days old today, if any are still going    Managed to inject heparin more easily last night, no signs of allergic reaction yet thankfully.

 everyone.


----------



## magz1

louise, thankyou, i dont know what to say to make you feel better, just sending you big hugs.

adventurer, hope the ohss gets better soon. lets just hope all the follies contain eggs now. its not easy when u get to our age is it lol. is this your final attempt?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Hobie15

Hi all,  hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunny weekend!

OTD is wednesday 24th.  Will POAS wednesday am then decide if I can make work or not!

Sorry for no personals, just a quick post b4 bed!

H x


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck for Wednesday hobie xx


----------



## Adventurer

magz - This is my final stim cycle, and I've got to say that I'll be really glad to see the back of them.  I have 3 batches frozen so will do FETs if this doesn't work out.

Hobie - I like the sound of your plan, it's good you'll be able to have a day off if you need it.  Fingers crossed for a great result for Wednesday.

Louise - How are you?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - The OHSS has finally pretty much subsided, thank goodness.  Although I still look pregnant  I'm feeling semi-normal again  I got up early and packed my suitcase, a week early!  It went well and everything fits, so I'm relieved about that, I feel it's a weight off my shoulders.  

Yesterday I felt quite depressed, I had an impending sense of doom, like it was/is all over.  I felt awful about the possibility of going home not pregnant, after all this time (9 months, how ironic), and having to face everyone.  Today is a bit better, I sat down and really thought about things and decided that, whatever the outcome of this cycle is, I can honestly say to myself that I've given it everything, and that's what matters.

xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Louise, I'm so sorry to see you didn't get your bfp, you've got so much staked on this.  It's so, so difficult and unfair.  

Adventurer, I really wish you loads of luck, I'd have thrown all those in too, it's better than doing 2 transfers of 3 to get to that one good embryo when you may lose out with an FET when the success rates are generally a bit lower.  I hope you have more than one good one in there, and you're definitely given it your all. Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone, just reading, not posting much these days...


----------



## Louisej29

Hey urban girl

How are you doing these days? Are you cycling again, what are your plans?

Still really struggling with bfn.  Feeling really poorly today, think its just knocked the stuffing out of me completely! Each time just gets harder! 

Consultant appt tomorrow so will see what he says! 

Hope youre doing ok whatever you're up to!

Xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Just a quickie from me - adventurer I really admire you, I have everything crossed xx

Louise good luck tomorrow I hope u get some ans x


----------



## magz1

louise, goodluck with consultant appointment 2moz.
adventurer, glad ohss has subsided, keeping everything crossed for you
hobie15, goodluck for wednesday

AFM, egg collection done, got x5, same has last time i just hope i get same end result has last time now. thanx everyone for asking
magz xxxxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Louise, I just had EC yesterday (3 eggs), but I'm freezing everything because I can't have ET with the medication I'm on at the moment. I haven't had transfer for about 6 months now and so I haven't had to deal with that heart-wrenching disappointment for a while, I dread it.  I really feel for you and all the others, the not knowing for sure why this is happening is the worst part, there's always some nagging doubt that we're doing something wrong.  You will get there in the end, it just takes some of us longer than others.  I think its just the luck of draw, suddenly everything just comes together at the right moment.  Don't give up, you will definitely be a mummy!


----------



## Angel72

Hi. I've just found this forum, do you mind if I join you? I'm 40 and DH is 45. We've been TTC since we married in 1999 without success. I started my first round of short protocol IVF on MoNday 15 April.  EC is set for Friday this week.  My scan today showed 14 follicles. i'm Nervous about EC as its sedation only.  I'm on Bruselerin, meronial 300, and an anticoagulant daily.  I wish all of you luck with your cycles.  Sending strength to those of you with BFN.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome angel. I only recently joined too. I had conscious sedation for ec and didn't feel a thing. So I wouldn't worry..14 sound a great no. 

Hope you doing ok Louise. Good that at least you get to see your consultant quickly....good luck, hope you can get some options of how you can proceed.

Glad oohs is going down adventurer. You have certainly given it your all and can't have any regrets about not trying hard enough.

Good luck with future et urban....sometimes they say that once the embryos survived the freeze thaw the success of fet can be better due to your body not being under the stress of the stimm injections, ec etc.

Glad all going well magz, hope you have the same great outcome as last time. 

Afm, 
my beta levels are now at 18. three days ago they were 5. so they said something is going on but they not sure what. could just be a pregnancy that won't end well, could be etopic...they not sure. every home test i do with first morning urine is completely negative. I have not got af yet so still left in a quandary. 

So I have to go back on Friday for another blood test...absolute nightmare. We had accepted that it's a negative and we had quite a tough weekend. Now we are back to not being sure but I really can't see this ending well. Nurse really did n't give me any opinion on whether its good or bad....just they not sure and have to keep a close eye on things.
How will I last till Friday ....well maybe af will arrive in the meantime.


----------



## KMDT70

Hi All

Louise - hope your follow up app went well. Mine was just decision making time that we will try one more time even Dr. Said chance are 2%. Hope everything ok with you. 

ATM - my first scan is day after tomorrow. Curious to find out how much I have follicles now. First scan on last cycle was only 3!! Hope I can grow more than 5 this time. More follicles more eggs and more chance for fertilise = chance to get pregnant!

Angel - welcome! 

Hope everybody doing ok.

KMDT x


----------



## krolland70

Hi there, I was on this helpful site last year when I had thought I had given up with IVF.

IUI x 2 with donor sperm as husband is sterile, success 1st time missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, then another failed IUI and then an IVF at 41 BFP end of Jan another missed miscarriage at 9 weeks. We started adoption and got rejected as too much debt from fertility treatment!!! so after much soul searching we are back on the IVF journey. Thinking donor egg as well as sperm as now nearly 43 and had 2 miscarriages, has anyone used donor egg and sperm out there? we are looking at Eugin as hear good things? any reviews from you ladies?

Missed Miscarriage- when do you start getting tested for Immune issues or clotting issues etc associated with miscarriage? after 2 or 3? if so what tests can you have.

I am so scared of going through it again, having more debt and losing another due to a condition that could have been tested for...........................help! this is scarier than last time.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305444.0#ixzz2RGp8g5Tk


----------



## magz1

louise, how u feeling now? how`d appointment go?
adventurer, how u doing?
pippi, i`m so sorry
urbangirl, u have loads frozen, hopefully the magic egg is in there
angel72, welcome, they`re a lovely supportive bunch on here
hobie15 goodluck for 2moz
AFM, well 4/5 fertilised normally so i have 4 little embies, transferr will probs be thursday.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

katerolland70, sorry missed u on my post, sorry dont kbnow much about miscarriages or donor eggs/sperm but i`m sure someone will come along nd answer your questions, just wanted to wish u luck
magz xxxxxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Keterolland70 - I am sorry I don't know egg/sperm donor as well as miscarriages...hope someone come back to you on this.

Magz - 4/5 fertilised is good news! Good luck on Thursday!!!

Adventurer - I am not familiar with OHSS...do you need to wait for a while before transfer??

Pippi - Understand frustration on not knowing....hope you can clear out on Friday

Louise - Hope you are ok...

Hi to everybody! Hope you all well.

ATM - First scan tomorrow....hopefully I can see lots of follicles.

KMDT x


----------



## Ronnie3007

Anyone know whether we have a higher success rate with DE and what that percentage is please? TIA


----------



## suemac38

Hi Ronnie


I watch this thread as I will be doing deivf very soon. In my appointment I was told at my age 44 there would be a 5% chance of IVF working with my OE and 60% with donor eggs so for us the difference in percentage was to much therefore we have chosen de.


Sue xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi Katerolland and Ronnie,

Like Sue, I was told my chances with donor are as much as 60%. I had been trying to conceive for over twenty years with my own eggs. We had had over twenty treatments during this time ranging from iui, icsi,get as well as using donor sperm on occasions.
In my younger years I even donated eggs.
Nothing worked for us and obviously over the years my own egg quality has deteriorated. We did manage to get a bfp last Sept but sadly miscarried at 5 weeks.
We were never given any answers as to why treatment never worked (had always had good eggs and fertilization etc)  it seemed no one was actually that interested and were more interested at taking our money.
We ended up paying out for genetic testing and to see a haemotologist. It showed I was mthfr positive....as are approx a third of the population and there was no proof this was the problem.
Financially and emotionally exhausted we totally relooked at our realistic options and after lots of research decided to go for donor egg and donor sperm.
I looked at various clinics and opted for Gest clinic in Prague which was all coordinated for us via PRAGA Medica.
I am so happy we finally decided to do this as I am now nearly twelve weeks pregnant.
The care we received before during and since the treatment has been fantastic, I only wish we had gone down this route years ago.


----------



## Hobie15

Well tested this morning .....   can't believe it.... I was convinced it hadn't worked as I had so few symptoms.

Katoralland - my success is down to donated eggs, had several attempts with my own that failed and we were advised our best chance was de.  We used dh sperm as that is all ok.  You will need to have counselling and that will probably answer a lot of your questions.

Also there are donor conception boards on here, so have a look in there, there are more people doing this than you imagine!

H x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hobie congratulations you must be over the moon, hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us - any tips?  xx


----------



## Karhog

Wow Hobie- fantastic news! You must be ecstatic!


----------



## Louisej29

Great news hobie.  Congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## magz1

fantastic news hobie! bet your on cloud9 xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Hobie*.....many congratulations on your BFP !! Gives us all hope... seems that donor eggs are the way forward!

xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

Hope you're all well

Urban girl. Hope all your embies are doing well and that when you get round to ET it will be your turn for some luck!  What medication are you on stopping ET before? 

Karhog: hobie.  Agree with kirsty that DE seems to be the way forward for lots of people.  what made you go for Prague Karhog? Everyone seems to choose serum and penny.  Puts me off a little tho that penny is not even a qualified doctor.  To go from the lister to Greece would worry me a bit but already looking at where to go if I take the de route.  

Kmd.  Good luck with your scan. Is it today? Hope you see lots of follies. 

Pippi.  How are you

Love to Magz , jukes, adventurer, Kirsty and anyone else I haven't mentioned!

Well, I'm still struggling major big time with my BFN. Have cried and cried and cried and it's all made me feel quite poorly. Think my poor body has had enough at the mo!!  Postponed our follow up appointment from Monday to tomorrow so will see what they say. 
Still off work so going to sit in the sunshine today!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hello everyone - long time since I posted but I've been lurking and watching how everyone's getting on  

Huge congrats Hobie - great news   

take care of yourself Louise and enjoy the warm weather today   

Welcome Katerolland! We made the decision to move to DE after being told the same stats that other ladies have mentioned......we were at the Lister but decided to go to Shady Grove in the US (they have links to the Lister - so the move didn't seem quite as scary Louise!).  I'd had two m/c by the time we went to the Lister and had various tests then - sorry I can't recall all the details but you'll find lots of info on other threads about testing post m/c. I think that the NHS generally refer you for tests if you've had 3 consecutive m/c but I think it very much depends on your GP/consultant.  We've had one DE cycle so far and got a BFP but then I miscarried at 7 weeks - completely devastated and still getting over this to be honest.  The success rates for DE are much better than OE at our age and whilst I think I was realistic and understood all the risks, in my heart I expected it to work first time so made our loss much harder - silly I know  

Anyway sorry for the long-ish post - better get on with some work.

Hello to everyone reading  

Claire x


----------



## Adventurer

urbangirl - Thanks   How are your embies doing?  I dread finding out the results too, I feel traumatised by all the BFNs I've had.  The not knowing why, and the nagging doubts we're doing something wrong, so true.

Louisej - I'm sorry you're still feeling bad, it really does suck.  I hope you have a productive appointment tomorrow, enjoy the sun today 

magz - Congratulations, 4 is great.  Good luck for your transfer today.

Angel - Welcome.  I'm on anticoagulant too.  Good luck for EC on Friday.

Pippi - Are you still on progesterone?  If so, for most women AF doesn't come until a few days after you stop.  I'm really hoping you have a healthy little bean growing there.  Have you tried more HPTs?  I have my fingers crossed for you for Friday.

KMDT - How was your scan today?  Hoping you've got a good number of follicles growing, but remember it only takes one.  OHSS can mean a freeze all cycle, as pregnancy can make it worse.  My Dr decided it was Ok to go ahead with transfer this time.

katerolland - Hi.  I havn't used donor eggs or sperm so far.  Did you ask your consultant about testing?  At our age, I would do it now if possible, before you start another cycle.  Good luck.

Hobie -   What fantastic news, I'm so happy for you!

suemac - Those odds sound pretty overwhelming for choosing DE.  I think I might have if I hadn't realised until late in the piece that our chances with OE are so low.  I may still if this doesn't work out.

Karhog - Wow, 20 treatments.  I am so happy you are now pregnant.  I hope everything is still going well.

clairelouise - Sorry to hear about your m/c, sending you lots of 

AFM - Still hanging in here on the 2ww.  My beta is Sunday.  I'm glad the OHSS is over, but one thing about it was it distracted me from obsessing about whether this has worked or not.  I have to say, I don't hold out much hope at the moment.  Oh well, at least I've tried.

xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi Claire

Sorry to hear about your mc, that must be so hard, as you say you kind of assume all will be ok if using DE

I've heard of shady grove, USA.  Is it very expensive to cycle there? ( I guess the flights work out pricey!?)  would be interested in hearing more about it!  Think I'd be happier with USA than Greece. (plus could go to the lovely shopping malls and sit in the sunshine in between hospital appointments!!)  is there a long waiting list for DE? 

Adventurer.  Good luck with test day! 

Xx


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer, sounds like the 2ww is taking its toll-hang in there with positive vibes, not too long now!
Magz- good luck tomorrow
Louise- sorry you are struggling,bfns are so hard. I chose Prague following enquiries in several areas/countries. I ruled UK out due to waiting times (at my age)and cost.
Tbh, the clinics that responded to my lengthy AW queries kind of narrowed things down.
I was extremely impressed with the prompt responses and information provided by PRAGA medica. 
Prices were good and they offered treatments not available at the UK clinic. I had the whole trip co ordinated where they organised apartment, transfers to and from airport and clinic and provided us with a mobile phone which they kept us fully updated along the way.
Check out their website for treatments and prices. If you do decide to enquire you will be contacted by Zdenek who will answer any questions or concerns without without any pressure.
Deciding to go down the route of donor was not our ideal choice but with our history and age we had to be realistic at our chances. Like I said earlier I really wish we had done this years ago.
Good luck with whatever you decide and I hope your meeting goes well tomorrow


----------



## Pippi_elk

wow lots going on here at the minute...

congrats to Karog and Hobbie. where did you cycle Hobbie ?
sorry to hear clarelouise that you had a bfn. but I guess DE will also have the odd poor quality egg..you were just unlucky but I know hard to take after dealing with the dissapointment from OE.
do you have any frosties ?

I must check out that clinic in Prague, Karog....don't know if I'd consider going the route of DE and I know dh is n't keen. when we started trying we said we'd just try naturally and we ruled out IVF, now we have done one IVF and considering a 2nd cycle... and slowly you get sucked further and further in.

Sorry to hear you are still feeling low Lousie, it's only natural that you are having a tough time.
enjoy the sunshine...might as well make the best of your time off

Glad to hear OHSS is settling down Adventurer. fingers crossed for Sunday. 

I took my last progesterone on Friday night, Adventure...but no AF yet.
really thought it was on the way last night but still no sign
did a HPT yeterday and thought if I squint and hold it to the light I can see a faint band but this morning there is noting. so not looking good unfortunately.


----------



## Hobie15

Hi all,

Lots going on on this thread, thank to everyone for the kind words...

I cycled at Complete in Southampton.  As we already have DD who is at school and I work, I couldn'tface the logistics of going abroad for DE so I stuck with them and their egg share programme.

It wasn't a particularly difficult decision for us to move to DE, we had so many failures with OE.  We always got lots of embryo's and even frosties, but not one of them actually stuck which kind of pointed to an egg quality problem.... I guess DE confirms or rejects this.

Really sorry to hear of others heartache - this is not an easy road to navigate, it seems to be one thing after another   

  to everyone cycling at the moment and keep positive and relaxed to those on the 2ww.

H x x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Hobbie - Congrats!!! My Dr. recommend me to go for DE but I wanted to do OE for one more time before consider.

Louise - Good luck with follow up app tomorrow!

Adventurer - Good luck with test!

I went to 1st scan for this cycle today. looks like my lining is good and 5 potential follicles are there. I was hoping more than 5 but better than nothing I guess. I am starting to have injection from tonight and + Menopur injection in 2nd week which 450ml. Dr. think good idea to go higher dose this time. When everything goes well then EC should be around mid May. I feel relax and just go with flow.

Hope all doing well. 

KMDT x


----------



## Angel72

Hi Everyone.  Well, all set for EC on Friday at 0900 so no more meronial or Bruselerin just the activator at 9pm and the anti coag.  I've 6 follies over 16mm so fingers crossed there an egg somewhere and DH contributions are ok.  Is there a list of what all the codes are on the forum as I'm not sure what DE or OE are or some of the other codes used.  

Good luck to everyone, fingers crossed.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi angel.  Good luck with egg collection! Hope all goes well

OE stands for own egg and De is donor egg.  Not sure If there is a list anywhere. I kind Of picked them up along the way!!  Maybe someone will come along soon and point you to where a list is!!  

Xx


----------



## krolland70

Hello ladies, congratulations to thos of you who have already got your BFP's it's a long hard journey and can't believe I am actually starting it again.

So I went to London Women's Clinic today, they are suggesting Natural Killer Cell Testing- £720.00 please tell me is this the normal rate, does this test really need to be done? where else in London can I get this test done?

LWC came back with a quote for all tests, IVF with donor egg/sperm etc all in 12K for one go.................................I was hoping I had enough money for 2 goes.

Serum is looking like the best bet, Praga looks good to but seems so cheap........any reviews out there.

Sorry for the questions but needs lots of info beofre I blow more thousands!!

Babydust and best wishes to you all, you are brave ladies


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - Do your clinic stop Progesterone after the beta?  I know some do.  Or did they ask you to stop due to your result?  If so, I'm wondering why so early.  I really hope you get some good news tomorrow  

Hobie - How are you feeling?  I've had the same problem, lots of embryos and frosties, but none sticking so far.  Maybe this time will be different.

KMDT - 5 is great!  Good luck with starting stims.

Angel - Good luck for EC tomorrow.  I'm not sure about a list on the forum, but if you google the acronyms you can usually find what they stand for.

magz - How was transfer?

katerolland - I don't know prices in the UK.  Is Natural Killer Cell Testing the only one they suggested?  There are quite a few more you can do.  Could you email some other clinics and ask which testing they would suggest?

AFM - Nothing to report, just waiting, waiting, waiting.. and going


----------



## Pippi_elk

Adventurer, my clinic stops progesterone on otd date. I was a bit concerned about that beforehand and if I got a BFP and what effect stopping the progesterone would have. My progesterone must be ok though as still no AF almost a week later and my bbt are kinda ok.

I know some clinics like to keep you on progesterone...I might have pushed to keep staying on it if I got a lovely BFP as I'm sure it would do no harm...but now if this is an abnormal pregnancy I just want my body to let it go and I'm sure progesterone won't help in that case. HPT are still totally negative.

hope you're not going too mad waiting till OTD.

Katerrolland, yea the prices in Pradge seem very cheap...especically when they are in euros not pounds. Keep us informed of what decision you make....


----------



## magz1

hi just back from transferr, x3 great looking embies on board, another slow embie which they will see saturday if suitable for freezing. thanx everyone magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Magz...congrats on being pupo! Feet up time!


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - I think I would be the same as you, happy to stop the Progesterone and just wanting my body to deal with whatever's happening.  Sorry your HPTs are still negative.  Hopefully it's not ectopic.  Good luck today  

magz -   Welcome to the insanity of the 2ww.  Your 3 sound great and hopefully the one other will make it to freezing.

AFM - I didn't sleep very well, just couldn't shut my brain off wondering about what my result will be.  Does this mean that, does that mean this.. etc.  There's something to be said for doing HPTs, it gives some peace of mind, but I'm still staying strong and waiting for my blood test on Sunday.

Does anyone here know of anybody who didn't get a positive (>=5) beta at 14dpo, but was pregnant?  I'm curious because my specialist here doesn't test until 12dp transfer (whatever stage the embryos were), but I always thought 14dpo was the right time to test.


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck Magz, hope the wee embies are settling in.

have to agree with your too Adventurer, the HPTs take some of the pressure off OTD date. I was just afraid I'd get a positive only for it to be negative by the time they did the beta...so that's the reason I held off.
The dr this morning when I was getting my bloods done said you need a beta of 50 for it to be picked up on a HPT....tha'ts probably why I never got a positive at home.
don't know about having a pregnancy with a beta < 5 at 14 dpo....i'm sure you could trawl google but it will just drive you insane. How many DPO will you be when the do the beta ?

I have spotting this morning so think AF is on her way. It's a cloud with a silver lining....a BFN but at least its hardly etopic. i'll see what the clinic say when the phone with the beta results later.


----------



## urbangirl

Katerolland (sorry if wrong spelling), read Agates Immunes FAQ in the immunes section before you spend any money on tests, because all the info is in there and you will be more informed as to what you need.  I would also read "Is your body baby friendly". It's a hard read but stick with it and you'll get a handle on it all.  I had all the imunes testing and I remember it was v.expensive but I had the blood drawn in the UK and sent it to directly to the lab in the US and that way I saved a few hundred ££.  All this info is in the immunes threads.  I would check that you are getting value for money before you hand LWC your credit card, immunes is a big subject but there are savings to be made if you have time to read up on all the threads.
Just popped in to dash that off, will catch up properly later!
xUG


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - I'm pleased for you that AF is coming and that it doesn't seem to be ectopic, that's a weight off your shoulders at least.  Sorry it seems to be BFN though.  On Sunday I'll be 14dpo, I was just going to test at a different lab, ie. not the clinic's, since my Dr will think it's too early.  I'm pretty sure if it's below 5, that it's a BFN at 14dpo, so I think I'll go ahead.  I use HPTs that I know have a sensitivity of 25, otherwise the whole thing would be even more confusing.

AFM - I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.  I started spotting today and it really feels like AF is coming on.  I freaked out and went to the clinic, they did a u/s, and said it doesn't look like my lining is shedding, but I just have no faith.  I havn't ever spotted before coming off Progesterone before, but I did spot last cycle on BCP at day 20.  I think my hormones are all messed up because of so much treatment.  I'm completely over this, just want it to stop.  I might do a HPT first thing tomorrow if AF doesn't come overnight.  Feeling heartbroken


----------



## Pippi_elk

hopefully its not AF Adventurer. I don't think a HPT even of 25 mu senstitivity will pick up a beta of 25....I think the beta needs to be at least 50 (I don't think a blood level of 25 equals a urine level of 25).
I had a HPT that said it had a senstivity of 10 mU/ml urine but noting on it even thought I had a beta of 18.
so don't give up all hope if initally the HPT is negative....it could be a low beta that will start to increase.


----------



## Angel72

Hi everyone.  I just got back from EC. They retrieved 8 and DH looked ok fingers crossed. Transfer Monday.  
What are the beta levels ? How do you test for them?


----------



## krolland70

HI ladies, it's all been going on!! exciting times.

Adventurer- hang in there, I know it feels like forever, will be thinking of you! Good Luck

Pippi-Elk-The spotting may be implantation blood, stay positive and keep us posted.

Magz1-great news , hope the 2ww fly by for you

Urbangirl- thanks for the info I shall read up more on it all

Angel72-8 eggs, well done you, I don't think I have ever produced that many!

AFM-going to go for Serum, Eugin just does not have that really personal feel, Katie from Serum has been amazing and is getting me an appointment with Penny who sounds fabulous. Praga just does not feel right, very cheap and a bit too easy. But that's just me.

Looking forward to hearing all your news and updates.

Kate
xx


----------



## magz1

adventurer, dont give up hope just yet, i spotted when i was pregnant so it might be a good sign.
katerolland, things seem to moving along for you
pippi, did they ring?
thanx everyone for well wishes
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's great news angel...8 is a good number. Beta is just the name of quantitative test for HCG the pregnancy hormone....the clinic did it for me on otd to confirm if the ivf was a success.

Unfortunately its not implantation bleeding..full on af now :-(
Expected it but still can't stop crying...this last week since OTD has been terrible. Home from work now so going to head to bed with a hot water bottle, a box of tissues and a good book. 
Waiting for clinic to call but its just a formality now...


----------



## jules40:)x

Pippi     take care of yourself xx


----------



## magz1

pippi, i`m so sorry, this ivf journey can be so cruel. big hugs and take care. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Pippi


----------



## Karhog

Angel- that great! good luck for Monday
Adventurer- hang in there- I also spotted and BFP!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Angel72

Pippi  - sending you hugs and strength.  I really hope next time is successful for you.  Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - I am so sorry     I know the pain of a BFN hurts like nothing else.  Take good care of yourself this weekend.

I had never thought about urine levels being different to blood before, but of course they could be and probably are.  Just adds more confusion to doing HPTs doesn't it.

Angel - Congruatulations on 8!  A beta means a quantitative blood test at a lab, as opposed to a home urine test (HPT or POAS).

katerolland - Well done on making a decision about the clinic.  Good luck for getting started.

AFM - Thanks for your kind words.  I truly thought it was all over yesterday, but the spotting did stop, and hasn't returned so far today.  Now I'm wondering if it was implantation bleeding   but trying not to be too hopeful about it.  I've never had it before so was totally unprepared.

Whatever it was, I just hope it doesn't come back.  I'm too scared to do a HPT so still holding out for tomorrows beta.

xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

We've all got everything crossed for you adventurer xx


----------



## Adventurer

Thanks Jules.

I've got more spotting, and it seems a bit heavier than yesterday, although hard to tell because it's all mixed in with the residue from the pessaries - sorry if TMI.  So I'm guessing it's not implantation bleeding.

Totally freaked out now again, and expecting the worst when I test.

Hope everyone else is Ok.


----------



## krolland70

Hang in there ladies, I know it's really hard to remain positive but YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!

Adventurer don't think the wort yet, takes sometime for implantation blood to coe out, as long as it's not full on fresh red there is always a chance it's just the embie settling in.

Kate
xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Pippi - I am sorry for your news...

Adventurer - Hanging there and hope you can get BFP!!

Magz - 3 embies? That's great!!

Angel - 8 Eggs wow that's good number! Good luck with transfer!

I am stop taking pill and started having injection from Wed. My AF came this morning which is good as should be. Currently 50 units of Suprecur till next Wed then reduce Suprecur to 20 units plus Menopur 450. Normally 10 to 16 days for EC when you start Menopur but last time my does was low to start with therefore ended up doing 20 days. My tummy skin became very sensitive and uncomfortable to inject 375 of Menopur. This time 50 units of Spurecur already give me pain and a bit of worry about when I start 450 of Menopur next week. Dr and Nurse said that my EC should be within 10 to 16 days this time since higher dose of Menopur. Hopefully my body responds well and I can grow lots of follicles then EC to be mid May.

Hi to everybody I missed. Hope you all hanging there!

KMDT x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope the bleeding has eased Adventurer..and good luck for otd tomorrow. 

Good luck with starting treatment kmd70

Feeling sad today but at least tears have dried up. Af is pretty nasty thought...not sure if its worse because of the treatment building up the lining or if the chemical pregnancy has made it a bit worse...


----------



## magz1

adventurer, goodluck 2moz.
pippi, u take care.
kmdt70, goodluck with treatment
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Just diving in quickly before bed to wish Adventurer luck for tomorrow


----------



## magz1

adventurer howd u get on magz xxxxxx


----------



## Adventurer

KMDT - Good luck with stims.  Is the pain just while you inject or after aswell.  I've heard numbing the site with ice can help.

Pippi - Sorry to hear AF is so full-on, I hope she slows down soon.  Probably both the treatment and the chemical pregnancy contributed.  I'm glad you're starting to feel a little better  

AFM - The roller coaster continues.  I got a BFP but it's only 20   
For me it's bittersweet because I didn't think my body was going to be able to get pregnant again, so the fact it has is somewhat reassuring.  But the beta is so low that I think it's extremely unlikely the pregnancy is viable   
I'll do another blood test tomorrow and  it's at least 30.  

 to everyone wherever you're at, xx


----------



## Karhog

Cautious great news Adventurer. Will have everything crossed for a good result tomorrow


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh adventurer, hope it continues to rise...an anxious wait for you.


----------



## LINDY15

Hi all,
I'm having a break from IVF but keep checking in on my fellow 40+ ladies..
just wanted to say Adventurer congrats on the BFP and will am praying you get a higher result over the next couple of days 
Hang in there !!
Lindy x


----------



## Adventurer

Hi eveyone,

Thanks for your support.

I did another test this morning, I'll get my results in half an hour or so 

I'm flying out this afternoon, and hoping I'll have time to update you with the results before I leave.  After I leave I won't have personal internet access for about a week, but I'm hoping I'll be able to check in every now and then.

Take care all


----------



## Mazzerika

Hello,

This is my first post, my first IVF and first time pregnant 6w4d. I've been reading FF in the last few weeks to gain more knowledge about the IVF journey and learning there are others in the same boat as I am.

I wanted to share my story, so here goes.

I am 44, married 3 years and have been ttc ever since but was devastated to find that it just wasn't happening.  I don't know what fertility problems I had as I've never tried to conceive before, but my periods were regular.  My DH however, had low motility, so that may be the cause.  I also found after investigations that I had several fibroids, but was assured by the clinic that it wouldn't be opposed to a pregnancy.

After having an attempt at IUI last July which failed, the Doc suggested we go for IVF, but then was told to check my thyroid level first.  I went to my GP for a blood test, my thyroid TSH level was within normal range, but the clinic told me that I had to be prescribed thyroxine to bring down the TSH level down to below 2.0.  My reading was 4.00.  I was thrown, because this meant I couldn't have IVF until my thyroid level was acceptable.  In the next few months, I was told by the clinic to keep on taking thyroxine and monthly blood tests.  The second blood test result came back at 2.0, but it wasn't good enough, the 3rd result was 2.9. My GP upped my dosage and on my 4th blood test I achieved 1.9.  Hurray I thought, but the clinic wanted the next test results to be consistent.  I can't tell you how upset I got, I thought I would never get there.  Finally I got 1.9 again on February 8th and there wasn't a moment to lose as I was about to turn 44 in March.

Has anyone gone through such rig moral?  Why didn't my clinic test for thyroid right at the beginning, when I was subjected to various blood tests, hycosy, aids, Hep A, B, C.  These tests were done 11 months and I had to have another set of Hep A, B, C again.  Fortunately my GP was fantastic and very accommodating and I got them done miraculously quick so that I could begin my treatment.

I started my Stims on my next period and went for egg collection on 27th March.  Collected 17 follicles, and each had an egg, I was so happy.  The embryologist rang me every day to update me, the first call she told me I had 
8 eggs fertilised. I cried! I have never been fertilised before!  The next few days were agonising waiting for the call to see how my embryos were doing.  I was told that 6 were doing really well and that we could wait for day 5 blast.  On EC day, there were just 2 embryos viable for transfer and that they needed to wait until the next day to see id the remainder 2 were good enough to freeze.  We decided to have the 2 put I on advice from the consultant. The next day, we were told that the remainder 2 embs were not viable for freezing, so now all our eggs were in one basket.  We have said all along that we would give IVF one go, due to our age and finance and the disappointment of failed IVFs.  We knew our chance of success was minimal, but we wanted to give it one shot.

A week after ET, my stomach became so bloated I rang my clinic and they offered to scan me and then diagnosed me with moderate OHSS.  I was hospitalised for 2 days, but the hospital said I could go home to recover if I was sure I was going to cope and well looked after.  With a stomach, looking like 6 months pregnant, belching and feeling nauseous, I couldn't do very much.  Hubby and sis looked after me, and I am so grateful.  I've been signed off work for 3 weeks and it's my 11th day at home.  Not doing very much is killing me, but I am recovering well.  So here i am, waiting and hoping my babies are developing with every breath I take.

My 8 week scan is scheduled for 8th may, I am so filled with trepidation.

I hope my story so far has given some of you some insight and hope on your IVF journey. I'm sorry I've gone on for so long.

Thanks for listening and best of luck to all you lovely ladies.

Mazzerika


----------



## Adventurer

12.. seems like a chemical to me.  My specialist wants me to keep taking meds until Thursday, she thinks it might pick up.  I think she's deluded, but I will do that and test again on Thurs.

Take care everyone, I'll check in again when I can


----------



## Pippi_elk

so sorry to hear Adventurer. yes does n't look good that it has dropped. follow the specialists advice and I guess be prepared for all outcomes....so tough having to wait.


congrats Mazzeriak, great at you got a BFP on your first IVF. I also have a TSH of appox 4 but my doctors do not seem to concerned about it. Are you in the UK or US. I think in the US the want your TSH to be below 2 but most UK doctors seem to ignore thatin the UK.
What was your T4 levels ?...I also think treating for low thyroid also depends on how both your TSH and T4 levels look. My T4 levels look ok so maybe thats why they are not treating the TSH level of 4.
good luck for your 8 week scan...


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry to hear your news Adventurer xxx

Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Mazzerika xx


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer, so sorry


----------



## Karhog

Fab news Mazzerika, you must be elated!


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Adventurer - Sorry to hear your news but some miracle might still happen right? Thank you for tipping on ice. It's painful while injecting not after so I will try use ice then.

Mazzerika - Thank you for sharing your story. Good luck with your scan!

Magz and Pippi -  Thank you for sending me luck on my treatment. Injection part is most painful for me but still this is the road to become mother so no complain!

Karhog - How's your progress? Hope everything going well?

Hi to everybody I missed and hope you all well!

I am doing fine with injection (still a bit of pain when I do it) and my withdraw bleeding is pretty heavy compare to last time. Somehome like this idea of having different feeling/experience from last time means good sign?? That's all...I am thinking of stop drinking coffee and wine now. My last drink is next weekend that's it. 

KMDT x


----------



## Karhog

Hi KMDT

I am good thanks. Things are progressing really well. Have finally stopped bleeding/spotting (fingers crossed been over three weeks now)
Had my nuchal scan on Friday and was datred at 13 weeks which is actually 5 days ahead of what I am.
Won't get the results for downs risk for a week or two but hope all is ok.

Good luck with giving up the caffeine and wine! I allow myself two normal coffees a day or I find I get horrendous headaches I have decaf the rest of the time.
I really missed the wine at first, I was used to having a nice glass with my meal. I bought some dealcoholised wine but it just wasn't the same! I now have bitter lemon or tropical juice with a slice of lemon or like in a wine glass does the trick!
Good luck with your injections,keep us posted.

Hi to everyone else-hope everyone is well xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Adventurer   for a miracle for you    

Hi everyone else just popping in to say hi (and to see how adventurer was doing tbh) - set up appointment with endo scratch at 13:30 so laying awake stressing slightly! xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi all 

Lots of pages to catch up on.  Hope you are all ok.  Love to adventurer

Jules.  Good luck today and don't worry. I had the scratch and it was fine, not much worse than a smear, wasn't painful and didn't last long! 

Pippi.  Hope you're ok xx

Will catch up with everyone else later

Have a good day

Love louise xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Louise, yea I'm doing ok...still sad and can't think of anything but ttc/infertility.....but hopefully that will ease a bit over the next few weeks. It takes over your life....
I have a review appointment in 3 weeks time so just waiting to see what they say....althought I'm sure it will be the usual, your age and your old eggs. I want to find out exactly what the stats are for my age and my AMH and see if its worth trying again. 

How are you doing ? Have you talked to your consultant yet about what your options are  ? 

Hope you doing ok Adventurer....know you said you'd be off line for a few days but we're thinking of you...

good luck with the scratch Jules....never had it done so can't offer any advice.

Karhog, congrats and I agree with drinking the soft drinks in a wine glass....makes it feel more like a treat and makes it easier to skip with wine.


----------



## Mazzerika

Hello ladies,

Thank you all for your well wishes.  I am still in state of disbelief although my morning sickness has been rife since day 6 after ET.  I thought it was the OHSS turning my system upside down and inside out, but I am nearly over it now but still very tired and weak most of the time.

Pippi elk, I am in Nottingham and I went through Care Nottingham.  I'm actually very knew to all the fertility technicalities and medical conditions.  I was unaware there would be any issue with thyroid but Care insisted on the TSH level being under 2.0, they didn't discuss the T4 levels with me so I don't know if there was any correlation.  I had the hospital check my levels again last week when I went back for a review check up and the result is now 0.5.  Which they say is perfectly normal and my clinic has asked to carry on taking thyroxine for the duration of pregnancy.  I'm sorry to hear about your news and I wish you all the best.

Karhog, congratulations to you too.  can I ask for some advice? If my pregnancy continues, I know I would be faced with the question about testing for downs. I'm in two minds about this as I've heard there is a risk of mis carriage?

KMDT, congrats too.  If I've learnt nothing else about IVF, I have grasped the art of self injections.  I am currently using clexane until the twelfth week and I have found that if you're injecting on the stomach. It helps if you take a deep breath then stab the needle in (albeit gently) as you breath out, this way your stomach is meeting the needle instead of you pushing the needle in.  The needle for the clexane is the biggest I've had to endure, but I am finding it easier now using this method.  Hope this helps.

Well, again good luck to you all in your current or next cycles.

Mazzerika


----------



## whitvi

Hi Mazzerika,  Congrats on your bfp.  I also had a TSH of 4-5 before and when I got it brought down to below 2 I got my last bfp.  Interestingly my clinic didn't think it was issue until I got great advice from the girls here on the Thyroid thread.
You will need to be monitored regularly for your TSH levels throughout, but the most crucial time is the first trimester.  
Re: the downs test, they will do a nuchal test on a scan first and will give you a liklihood of downs first, depending on your age, stats, scan results etc and I think they also do a blood test.  If it comes out as a high risk, then they'll give a choice to have the downs test (amnio or other) and these do have a slight increase in miscarriage, but are the only ones that give conclusive answer.  You'll need to weigh up the pros and cons of the tests, and whether you would want to carry on with a downs pregnancy or not - It's a very difficult decision.  In the end we decided against the amnio as we were relatively low risk, and all turned out ok, however it doesn't stop you worrying till the day they're born!  Good Luck anyway with whatever you decide.

AFM - booked in for IUI today, and so will start the madness of 2WW!

Hi to everyone else - sorry for no other personals - will get round to it soon (prob while I'm waiting to go in for IUI!)

xx


----------



## Mazzerika

Hi whitvi,

Thank you very much for your post.  I wonder too why not all clinics place the same revelance of thyroid levels, I thought it was ridiculous to start off with as I don't even have a thyroid problem.  However if this protocol is called for successful IVF, who am I to argue.  I haven't noticed any thyroid posts, so I'll get some more insight.  Thanks for your advice.  I have just rang my clinic to report to them my current TSH level and they have advised me to reduce the thyroxine from 50mcg to 25mcg.  Thank you for your advice on the downs testing, you have given me more insight about it.  I guess I will pass that hurdle when the time comes.

Good luck on your IUI today!

Mazzerika


----------



## Karhog

Mazzerika, we decided that we would have non invasive tests for downs. I had the scan and blood test on Friday and am awaiting results. We are hoping our 'risk' shouldn't be too high as we used donor eggs from a much younger woman.
Its a personal choice what tests/screening you decide to go for and your midwife will give you lots more info at your booking in appointment. Hope you and everyone else are well.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks mazzeraki and whitivi  for your posts about Tsh levels. I have mentioned my levels of 4  to two fertility consultants but they did nt seem to think it was important. I'll mention it at my review apointment with the clinic. Yea in the USA they want it to be below 2...don't know why the Uk thinks levels of 4-5 are ok. Interesting that Care wanted it to be below 2. I am going to my gp to get it repeated tomorrow as I have nt had it tested since last November. 
I can't seem the harm thought in taking thyroxine to bring it down while we are ttc....doubt if my gp will agree especially when the fertilty specialists are nt too concerned.

Good luck Karhog with the blood tests. When we got the bfn last week we were both upset and saying we would nt test for downs if we ever managed to get a bfp. At the start of this ttc journey we were adamant we wanted to test for downs...now not so sure as the bfp has been so elusive.


----------



## Mazzerika

Hi kartog, 

I am doing well, the OHSS has subsided considerably and I am now 10cm less than I was two weeks ago. I'm sure your results will be fine, good idea about non-invasive tests, I will probably go for that for peace of mind.

Hi Pippi, I'm glad my posts have given you some insight into thyroid levels.  I went along to my GP every month to ask for a blood test for thyroid.  he didn't understand what relevance it had for IVF treatment, but gave me the benefit of the doubt seeing as i am doing it for a very food reason, we even discussed the doasage he should prescribe me and we agreed i would take an extra tablet of 50mcg every third day so to ensure my TSH levels went under the 2.0 required before treatment.  it did the job too.  He also precribed me 3 months supply on one NHS prescription. I love him to bits!  Now that I know I will require regular monitoring too until birth, I don't if he can book me regular monthly blood tests without having to get an appointment with him first every time.

Mazzerika


----------



## whitvi

Hi pippi def get checked out by a proper endocrinologist that specialises in fertility and who recognises the importance of getting tsh to below 2 for TTC.
This info is in the nhs NICE guidelines but many gp's do not know as it takes time for the info to filter though the system.
Not sure where you're based but there is a great Endo dr called Gerard Conway based in London (marylbone) he also does phone consultations. I self referred and he was the one who prescribed me with the thyroxine. He's not cheap tho it was £250 ish but worth it as it saved me thousands on ivf.
Worth seeking a second opinion 
X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Whitvi. I'll note down the name of the endocrinologist. I'm in Northern Ireland but good that he does telephone consultations...but a little trip to london might be nice anyway. 

I went to my GP this morning, and got my thyorid levels checked again. My GP said she's happy to prescribe thyroxine to bring it down while I continue to ttc, so that's good as I though she'd stick to the NHS guidelines and refuse to treat. myabe I am grapsing at straws but feel a bit better now that I am trying to do something.
so we'll see, maybe I don't need to go to an endocrinologist....


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

hope you are all doing ok

Think we are going to wait until August to cycle again even though I was told I can go straight away with next af.  Don't feel ready yet to go through it all again so having a few months.  Though panicking about eggs decreasing each month!  I am also going for a hysteroscopy..... Has anyone had one of these?    Although everything seems fine they want to check there are no polyps? Or anything left over from Erpc which may have stopped implantation.  He thinks not but will rule it out.  

Pippi,.. How are you? Hope you're coping ok. I was also on thyroxin in my last cycle. 

Hope all you ladies with your bfps are doing well, keeping feet up whenever you can and not worrying too much! 

Have any of you had reflexology?? Does it help at all?? 

Lots of love to all.  Love L xx


----------



## krolland70

Hi Ladies, what a rollercoaster of emotion it is, I hope you are all ok. I have been discussing immune test with various clinics, the result is I am totally confused they all have different names for the same thing, nobody in UK knows what an Aquascan is so will have to go the Serum for it, Serum say they will give blood thinners and steroids just incase there are clotting issues or immune issues on a basic level, anyone had these?? sounds awful.......................shall I have the test or just go with the cover all bases options Serum offer can I have these drugs and still lie in the sun as in Spain for 2 weeks in june? if I don't start then will have to wait until Sept as Penny away all of August. Ahhhhhh................................any help, advice ladies at a real brick wall right now!!!!

wish you love, happiness and even more strength 

xxxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all


I have been watching this thread for months and will be joining very soon hopefully but just wanted to tell katerolland70 that I had an Aquascan at City Fertility in Farringdon in London if that is any help.


Sue xx


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi everyone  

Just a brief post from me tonight.....

Katerolland - I need to have an aqua scan too (seen it called a saline scan or saline hysterography) and my current cllinic can't/won't do it.....it isn't widely available I don't think but the Lister and Fertility & Gynaecology Academy both offer it...I haven't contacted them yet to see if they will do it for non-patients so that's my next step...if you find out any info could you let me know? thank you  

love to everyone Cx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

What is an aqua Scan not heard of them before x


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi Louise!

This explains the procedure - my overseas clinic want me to have one to check that everything's okay after my ERPC

http://www.leedsth.nhs.uk/a-z-of-services/leeds-centre-for-reproductive-medicine/about-your-condition/general-information/saline-sonohystography/

Claire x

/links


----------



## Adventurer

Mazzerika - Welcome and congratulations    Thanks for posting, your story is inspiring and I hope everything continues to go well.

Jules - I hope the scratch went well.

Karhog - Did you get the results for the Downs test?  I like your idea of using a wine glass.  I had a real wine last night, for the first time in over 9 months, it was actually a little disappointing, not as good as I remembered.  Maybe that's a good thing, lol.

whitvi - Fingers crossed for great results from your IUI.

Pippi - Did you get the results for your thyroid test?  Maybe meds will help, anything is worth trying I think.  Will you cycle again?  Sorry if you already said.

Louise - Good on you for waiting, it's important to listen to your intuition.  I'm going to wait 3 or 4 months before doing FETs.  I had a hysteroscopy before my last cycle, for the same reason.  Everything was fine, but I was glad I did it just to check.

katerolland - I tested positive for anti-nuclear antibodies a few months ago, and my clinic gave me blood thinners and steroids for the last cycle.  I was worried too, but noticed no ill effects from either, and was in Chennai, so lots of sun there.  I wonder if they were the reason I managed to get a BFP, after so many BFN's, even though it didn't stick.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your kind words.

AFM - I felt in my heart of hearts that it was chemical, so I stopped pessaries on Tues morning.  AF arrived yesterday so it's confirmed.  I feel emotionally drained after all these cycles and really scared of going back to NZ.  I'm in Brisbane at the moment, at my sister's, and she's being really supportive which is great.  Once back home I'll have to take my son to Playcentre, where there are lots of babies and pregnant Mums, and everyone knows why I've been away.  The thought of it is awful.  I've broken out in a nervous rash on my face, back and chest, to add to everything.  I just feel like such a failure, I know logically I'm not, but emotions aren't rational.  I guess somehow I'll survive, what an ordeal.


----------



## clairelouise253

so sorry Adventurer - I hadn't seen your news - sending you massive hugs     I'm sure it will be good to be back around your family but I also know how hard it is when you see so many new babies and pregnant ladies  

take care and stay strong

Claire x


----------



## magz1

so sorry adventurer
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Adventurer*...we cycled together in Jan/Feb. I'm so sorry to hear your news and totally understand why you are scared to go back home and face everyone. Emotions are irrational things and that feeling of failure isn't unusual. We all know it's not true, but can't help thinking it  I'm sure once the initial stress of seeing everyone is over you'll feel better. The plus side of them all knowing is that you'll get tons of sympathy which you don't get if you keep it quiet.

Would you consider using DE as a plan B ? Or are you well and truly sick of being prodded and pushed around?

K xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh adventurer.  So sorry.  Sending you lots of love. X you are not a failure. This journey is just too horrible and cruel !


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Adventurer. Echo what Lousie said and you are not a failure. I'm sure when you go back to NZ you'll get lots of sympathy, people are not going to be thinking you are a failure.  try and relax and not worry about what people will think. You have enough on your plate as it is.


----------



## Mazzerika

Hi adventurer, thanks for the welcome, and I'm so sorry to hear about your news.  When I was going through my treatment, I felt as though my whole office was doing it with me.  It is such a small office, there's just no secret.  I was prepared to tell them all the details, success or failure.  People are inquisitive so I really couldn't avoid not telling them what I was going through. They won't judge you as I'm sure they are concernd for your welfare more than anything. Don't let those thoughts worry you, it will be alright!

Pippi, I was reading more about taking thyroxine and found that you should give at least 4 hours between taking it and iron, as apparently, iron inhibits the efficacy of thyroxin.  I just learnt that last night so I am making sure I take pregnacare at a different time.

Love and best wishes to all.

Mazzerika


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks mazzerika..I'll remember that if the gp prescribes it for me next week. Thought you have to take thyroxine in the morning. I usually take pregnacare in the evening with my dinner. I'll be rattling as bought vit d3 and royal jelly today...
So more to add to my current concoction of epo, coq, pregnacare and omega3 !


----------



## krolland70

Good Morning Ladies, I hope you are all having a relaxed weekend? 

Adventurer- you are most definately not a failure!! you are a stronf and brave women as we all are to go through this very expensive, emotional hell. Hang in there, I am sure all of your freinds and family are worried for you and want it to work, we all do.

My friends are supportive, it's my parents that sayI should accept a life without children and get over it!

Clairelouise253- I am having an aquascan at Serum, it's just a too hard to try and get it privately over here without all the initial clinic 1st consult fees, I figure Penny knows what's best and is very used to them and knows exactly what to look for. As I have NK Cell testing & Thrombophilia tests woth s Dr next to Serum might as well do it all there. If I hear anywhere in UK that can perform these easily I will let you know. 

Pippi_elk- how are you doing? what is next for you? will you cycle again this year or have a break? if you have already posted this info I may have missed it as not on here evry day. Hang in there.

AFM-well aiming to fly to Serum for 20th & 21st June for bloods, aquascan and chat with Penny to go through our double donor treatment, going alone as just not got enough money to pay for 2 flights right now what with the tests etc. Penny says I can have the blood thinners and steroids that will cover any basic immune or clooting issues should their be any. I am having the tests anyway which are about 500 Euros but it's piece of mind, she may just give me the drugs anyway but just need more info after 2 missed miscarriages already.
If anyone else it out there at the same time , let me know, we can have Souvlaki!!

Is anyone else double donor on here? I decided that the best shot at success it donor eggs as mine are probably not as fresh as a 25 yr olds, donor's for Serum are young and only proven donor's are used for double donor.

If anyone has had an aquascan does it hurt? also anyone had a hysteroscopy in UK under local anesthetic, not a big fan of general.

Ladies have a lovely day, I hope the sun is shining where you are and if it's not that you are snuggled up somewhere cosey.

K
x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Adventurer* I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you big 

Hello to everyone else 

*AFM* I have been away for a while, went in 2 weeks ago to have my tubal reversal but it was found that the clips were fused onto the tubes and the tubes are so thin i would struggle to get pregnant. So the clips are still in me. I am now trying to persuade DH to let us try 1 more time with IVF. It is such an emotional journey and for my own sanity I need to try once more. If we do it will be next month so everything crossed. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Ronnie3007

Well that was easier than I thought it would be ............... Roll on next month for my next Tx


----------



## magz1

hi ronnie, thats good news about the ivf, sorry about the tubular reversal.
adventurer, how u doing?
afm, looks like its a bfn for me, poas this morning and nothing. i`d kind of had a feeling all the way through this 2ww. i know my otd is friday but i cant see this changing, i`m all cried out and have got my head around it now. i wasnt meant to have another, and i`m grateful for the little boy i have. i wish luck to everyone of you and crosss everything that you get your dreams. thanx for the support
magz xxxxxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Magaz don't give up hope, plenty have not had a BFP until OTD - could be a late implanter?   anyway its a hard game xx

My AF arrived last night so I should start stabbing on Wednesday x

Adventurer thinking of you - are you home yet? Hope it wasn't as bad as u thought xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Pippi_elk

sorry to hear about the non tubal reversal Ronnie....did n't know the tubes could get so thin like that.
can understand you wanting to do another IVF as otherwise noting will ever happen....good luck

you're not out yet Magz, but understand how you feel. Probably easier on yourself if you have accepted that its negative...and then any other result is a bonus.

good luck jules for wednesday...


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone
Adventurer you are not a failure! As most of us on here know, life can be unfair and cruel at times. Don't ever think its your fault-you gave it your all.
Magz- I have also heard of people testing early with a negative and then have a positive. Try to remain hopeful till otd, you never know.
Ronnie...sorry to hear about tube reversal but great news you talked dh into another go with ivf- best of luck.
Hope everyone else is ok-sirry for lack of personals.
Afm- not had downs results yet so hope that is a good sign. Got first consultant appt on Thurs-not sure what to expect. Otherwise all is well ( hopefully)


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Adventurer - Sorry to hear and you are not failure! 

Jules - Good luck with stabbing! I am almost done!

Magz - Oh no! Still have a little hope?

Ronnie - Good luck with your next cycle!

I went to 2nd scan this morning. 1 good size and 4 little follicles are growing at the moment. I am going back to 3rd scan on this Friday then I might know which day to EC if not going back one more time to find out. Cannot believe suddenly here.... DH and I are talking about DE also adaption just in case but we both keen to have a dog or two. I am thinking of dog pretty often which good to escape from fertility for a while. I am ready to move on this time therefore not so pressure for me. Of course I hope this outcome to be BFP but if not then dog for us.....well see how it goes.

Hi to everybody else!

KMDT x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Magz* Stay positive for Friday its not over yet    

*Jules* Good Luck with the start of your tx  

*Pippi* Thanks, yes I was shocked to hear that the tubes were thin. I had the clips put on 9 years ago so maybe that has something to do with it. I need to do 1 more tx for my sanity so I don't have any WHAT IF's 

*Karhog* Thank you. Glad to hear all is well with you and Good Luck with those results 

*KMD* Thank you. Great news on those follies, I only got 2 in Feb. We have a Dalmation and I would be lost without a dog in the house. Good Luck xx  

*AFM* Well gave DH another pep talk last night and it seems to have worked. I am getting my body ready now for next month so that if it does not work this time I won't sit there and wonder whether it was something i did wrong. I am going to try to chill back and not worry about anything this time. Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello ladies,

I'm going for an endometrial scratch and antral follicle check on Friday in preparation to start my 5th IVF cycle.  Is anyone else at a similar stage?  Always nice to have a cycle buddy  

xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kirsty there are a few of us, I had my baseline scan today and start stimming tomorrow - EC looks like 21st or 22nd xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Jules*,

Oh excellent, I drop into this thread every now and again to see how everyone is doing, but wasn't sure who was in the early stages of cycling at present.

How did you baseline scan go? Which stim drugs have they put you on?

xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I'm doing a short protocol with Gonal f (300) and cetrocide from day 7 - it worked last time so I think they consider its not worth changing anything - I think that might be the max dose of Gonal any how - what about you? x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Me too!  How bizarre.  Maybe it's pretty much a standard drug dosage for 40+ ?

It worked really well for me last time...  up to a point at least!!  I produced 20 eggs and 17 fertilised.  Unfortunately still a BFN, but I'm hoping this cycle will result in a happier outcome    

x


----------



## whitvi

Kirsty & Jules good luck on your new cycles!  Kirsty great to see you are bouncing back.

Ronnie - well done on pursuading DH!  Now yes I think you have the right attitude, try and chill and take it in your stride - and lots of positive vibes!

KMDT70 - Hope those follies are continuing to grow well and good luck for your scan on Friday.  How exciting about getting some doggies!

Karhog - hope you are ok and have some good news.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all bearing up, staying strong & getting through any 2ww!

I'm currently on 8dp iui but am now freaking out that I've taken my cyclogest pessaries too early!  I chart my temps and that indicates I should have ovulated on CD 14, but I had IUI on CD 12 and started taking the progesterone on CD 13.  Am scared it's stopped me ovulating properly and that IUI has been done too soon etc.  Just feel like this cycle is wasted and thats £££ down the drain  
x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi ladies,

Just dropping in, haven't been on for a while. Do recognise a few names - hi kirstylovessushi, whitvi, ronnie, urban girl. Hi to everyone else too and lots of luck whatever stage you're at. It's tougher for us over 40s, takes more attempts and more heartache on average but we do get there in the end. This thread is fab for getting support from other ladies in a similar position.

Just wanted to share an update as I haven't been on for ages. I can barely believe I've got this far and though not quite at the next milestone yet I've just turned 27 weeks with a twin pregnancy and tentatively starting to believe this might actually Make our dreams come true. It's definitely not my intention to upset anyone by posting and I'm not even really after any replies, just wanted to give a little positive news to current cyclers, I was in your position only a few short months ago, truly thinking we might never get here.  On this cycle we got 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised, I have to admit to being a little disappointed with the number at the time, we transferred them all at day 2. again i always felt disappointed we never got past day 2 on any of my cycles so never knew whether they ever even hatched to blasts.Who'd have thought they would make 2 beautiful foetuses. It does show that its quality not quantity that counts girls.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for each and every one of us over 40s. Miracles do happen xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hello Polly!

I was cycling with you back in november so good to see your name pop up and lovely to hear all well with you and the twins! 

Hope the next few months go smoothly. You story gives me hope!!! 

Lots of love, louise xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi Louise, glad you said it was you, I thought it was but wasn't sure if it was a different Louise with a similar user name! I remember you got married just after the horrible time you had during your nov cycle. I'm so sorry to hear of your recent cycle too, words can't really explain. I do hope it will be your time soon. All the luck in the world xx


----------



## Adventurer

Kirstylovessushi - Good luck for your scratch and AFC tomorrow.  You're right about getting sympathy when people know what we've been through, I just need to remember that.  I would consider DE but have 3 lots of frosties to go first.  Now time is really of the essence, I feel like something has to happen quickly, if it's going to, but also very much need a break.  Started this journey TTC#2 in March last year and here I am still 

krolland - Sorry to hear your parents aren't supportive, that must be hard on you   What is double donor treatment?  

Ronnie - I'm glad DH was in agreement about doing another IVF  It's hard going through it, but I feel the same as you, don't want any WHAT IF's.

magz -   Have you done more POAS?  How are you feeling?  I hope something amazing happens tomorrow with OTD.  Thanks for your support 

jules - Hope the stabbing is going Ok!

Karhog - How did the consultant appointment go?

KMDT - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  A dog, how exciting.  I'm feeling good because my cat came home 2 days before we got back.  He had been gone at least 5 months, maybe longer as I've been away for 9.  I had someone coming to feed him but he was never around, and DH hadn't seen him since he got back in early December.  He's my little ray of sunshine and I thought I was going to have to grieve his loss too, but luckily no 

whitvi - Have you talked to your clinic about your fears?  I don't know if taking Progesterone too early would cause problems or not.

Pollypoppet - Congratulations on your twin pregnancy.  It's inspirational to have positive news on this thread and I really hope all continues to go well for you.

AFM - Thanks everyone for your support.  I'm feeling a bit better now I'm back in NZ with DH.  I havn't seen anyone except my parents so far, who are supportive thankfully, but I'm feeling stronger now about the inevitable facing of people.  I realised that lately I've been feeling really old, I suppose it's because my eggs don't seem to be much good anymore, and I feel past my prime, etc, etc.  But the reality of it is that I'm still healthy and fit and have a gorgeous son and loving DH.. it could be so much worse.  

I was thinking of cycling again in September, but today I'm wondering if July might be better, I don't want to waste time.

Babydust to everyone.


----------



## krolland70

Hi all, hope you are all well and feeling positive and strong today??

Adventurer-double donor is using donor egg and donor sperm which is done at SErum also fresh 5000 Eurosa or a frozen Embryo 2000 Euros. I decided that as nearly 43 I am not willing to use my own knackered eggs anymore as donors at Serum are much younger and it will give me a better chance of a BFP that actually sticks!! I will have immune and clotting tests whilst in Athens as well, I just want to cover as many bases as possible to give me the very best chance at having a live birth instead of another missed miscarriage at 9 weeks.

Have you evee considered donor egg, the success rates are much higher as long as you have no underlying other issues.

Glad you are a bit more positive, seeing hubby and being at home helps a lot I am sure. Good Luck with your next cycle and choice of treatment, keep us posted.

KRolland


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Whitvi*.... thanks very much! I just can't seem to give up on my dream just yet. Our names will be going on the DE list if this time isn't successful. I don't think you need to worry about starting the progesterone a day before ovulation. A couple of pessaries won't have built your levels up high enough to stop it from happening. You would have had the trigger injection in conjunction with the IUI treatment right? So once that is injected I think there is little you can do from stopping it doing it's job! Try not to worry. Defo NOT money down the drain. 

*Polly*... so lovely to hear from you! It's great to hear your news that the twin pregnancy is progressing nicely. How wonderful. I'm sure your post won't upset anyone.... more like give the rest of us hope! I know I'm thinking I can't ever imagine it ever happening to me, so to think you felt like that only a few months ago really spurs me on. To think that you were disappointed with 3 embryos transferred on day 2 is incredible to know they are now your 27 week healthy twins. You are right, miracles do happen. I hope the rest of us can follow your amazing example. Please keep us in touch with your progress.

*Louise*.... how are you now hun? When will you try again?

*Adventurer*.... thanks for the good luck wishes. I hope returning to NZ hasn't be too difficult for you. You really need lots of sympathy and TLC. Best of luck with the frosties then. I really think you need a break... you've been through so much in the past year, back-to-back cycles, and maybe your body is crying out for a rest. You never know, a 3mth break before having a FET could do the trick! It's worth a try right? You've waited this long, so another 3mths won't do any harm.

Hi *Ronnie, Krolland, Magz *( ), *Jules* (how are the injections going?), *Pippi, Mazzerika, Karhog* (praying for a healthy result),* KMDT* (good luck for tom's scan!)

Plus, hello to any new cyclers about to join us!

xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Eveyone,

Whitvi - Thank you! Last time I had 3 follicles but only 1 egg collected so hopefully more this time mean more change...

Ronnie - Your dog is so cute!! Make me feel even more wanted now!

Polly - Wonderful story. Thank you for sharing with us...

Adventurer - Cats are funny aren't they? But glad to hear your cat came back finally! Are you living in NZ? Actually I lived in Christchurch for over 2 years when I was mid 20's (1994 to 1997). I always want to go back there somehow but now I am living in UK. 

Thank you Kirsty, and how are you Louise?

Hi to everybody else!

3rd scan tomorrow. Hopefully my follicles grow more and EC to be next week...will let you know all tomorrow!

KMDT x


----------



## Karhog

Hi Ladies just popping in.
Good luck KMDT with your scan tomorrow.
Had my consult app today-all went well though had a minor panic when she tried to hear baby heartbeat and couldn't! She then gave me a quick scan and baby was seen kicking around...phew!
Got to go back in two weeks to measure the length of my cervix as I had a couple of procedures done a few years ago and they may need to put a stitch in.
Great news..low downs risk 1 in 100000
Good at all round
Hope everyone else is ok-sorry for lack of personals-on tablet and hard to scroll back x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Great news *Karhog*! The minor panic you had sounds awful..... I would have been in a major panic! Thank goodness bubba was kicking away. The next England football captain perhaps?! haha.

xxx


----------



## magz1

great news karhog. 
adventurer glad your feeling a bit better and stronger, you`ve been through so much
afm, bfn for me, nomore babies gutted but have my beautiful babyboy so cant complain. thanx for support. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Sorry to hear your news Magz, it's heartbreaking and will take time to accept. Everyone on here understands and I hope it's at least a little comfort to know there's support here if you need it. Take care, take stock, look after yourself and give that little boy of yours lots of big cuddles. Xx


----------



## whitvi

Pollypoppet - congrats on your twin pregnancy!  Def gives hope to us 'over's' that it's still possible!  

Karhog, great news on your downs results that's fab!  Hope you're feeling ok.

KMDT - good luck with your scan today, fingers crossed for lots of egg containing follies!  

Adventurer - Sounds like you are slowly getting back into the swing of things in NZ - just remember to take your time and i'm sure you'll find your friends will be there to support you 100%.  Glad to hear your pussycat turned up after disappearing!  How strange, but cats do have a sixth sense - it mustve known you were on your way back!  Good news too, that you still have your frozen embies - def a good idea to give your body a little break before starting that - July is a few months off so thats great.

Kirsty - fingers crossed you wont need the DE, but if you do then it will definately result in a bubby down the line for you I'm sure.  My friend has been trying for 5 years on her own eggs, then did DE only to find she had killer cell issues and food allergies preventing implantation, but she got it all sorted and is now 15 weeks pregnant - she never thought it would happen but it has.  Keep up the positive vibes!  

Magz - Aw, so sorry to hear your news.  It must be truly crushing, but as you say you are so lucky to have your gorgeous little boy, and we all know what a miracle that is.  Hope you manage to get on with things and start to live again!  All the best x  

Kirsty/Adventurer - thx, I also contacted my clinic who said that apptly the HCG shot can muck up BBT, so they don't recommend using them to monitor ovulation after having the trigger.  In which case I'm hoping we're still in with a shot if ov occured as expected. DH sperm has a low survival rate after 24 hrs, so timing is even more important for us.  And it's good to know that the cyclogest probably wouldn't override the trigger (and my natural LH surge), but you can't help panicking!  

OTD is next Weds (15th) and I'm going crazy already!
x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Eveyone

Whitivi - Are you at Lister as well? Wow! My 1st 2WW, I was pretty relax but reading others experience like crazy person and managed to wait till test day. Good luck do something fun this weekend!

Magz - I am so sorry to hear your news...

My 3rd scan this morning and result was not that good. Only 1 follicle grow into good size but other 4 are seems not growing. Dr. will call me this afternoon to discuss that we still want to go ahead EC next week for 1 follicle or wave this time. I am thinking of wave and try next cycle in Jun or July. Very disappointed that my body not growing more follicles this time even higher doze.

That's all for me...

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

KMDT x


----------



## jules40:)x

KMDT - sorry to hear your news, on the positive side it does only take one and it would be a shame to waste it. Good luck with ur call, keep us posted xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Magz*... so, so sorry to hear you got a BFN this time. it never gets any easier. Thank goodness you have your beautiful baby boy to get you through this. 
*
KMDT*... oh damn, that is a shame there is only one follicle hun. Can I recommend as a plan B that you convert to IUI so this cycle and the stimulation drugs aren't wasted? It's a lot cheaper and then you can save your IVF money and go again in June or July? Hopefull you can try a difference protocol perhaps to get more follicles to grow? I know it's disappointing and not what you want to hear and I hope you don't have to cancel... but as a alternative go down the IUI route.

*Whitvi*... interesting about your friend. I know my killer cells are a little high and I'm having intralipids to help this. You just never know about allergies or old infections though do you? I'm thinking of doing the test run by Serum in Greece to rule out hidden C etc. UK doctors don't seem to do this though. That's good the clinic reassured you (a tiny bit!) You are DEFINIETLY in with a shot! Roll on the 15th 

Hi *Polly, Adventurer, Karhog, Louise, Jules, Pippi, Mazzer, Ronnie, Krolland*.

*AFM*.... baseline scan at 3pm today... hopefully all is well and I can have my endo scratch and start injecting! 

xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, day 2 of stimming has anyone got any of these rules I should be following ....... Protein, water, Brazil nuts? Oh and do I need to give up caffeine yet or is that in the 2ww? x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jules, I thought the Brazil nuts were for after et. I heard its good to put hot water bottle on tummy while on stimms - supposed to encourage egg/follice growth. 

So sorry to hear about your bfn Magz, be kind to yourself and yes give your baby boy a hug.

Glad to hear you are feeling more positive adventurer. Hope you have survived meeting others outside your immediate family...

Karhog, so glad all went well but that would have been a big panic initially ... Glad it all turned out fine.

We've never 'met', Polly but congrats on the twin pregnancy .

Whitivi, fingers crossed for wed. Are you going to test early ?

Kmd70, so diassapointing with only one egg....yea probably best to convert to Iui and at least not waste the whole cycle.

All ok with me, got my TSH back at 2.8 and T4 levels were 16. So improvement from last November where tsh was 3.9
Not sure now if the gp will still be willing to treat me as my tsh is not as high now...have an appointment Monday morning so we'll see what she says.


----------



## Adventurer

krolland - When are you going to Serum?  Sorry if you already said.  It sounds like a great plan, I hope this is the cycle for you.  I have considered DE.  I have 3 lots of frozen embryos to use up first, if they don't work, then we'll either try DE or stop.  Those are my thoughts currently anyway, but that could all change  

Kirstylovessushi - Thanks, I definitely need a break.  I'm probably going to book tickets back to Chennai for FET cycles in the next few days, which is a little scary.  3 months will probably go in a flash.  I hope your baseline scan went well.

KMDT - I live in Wellington.  I'm glad you weren't in Chch when they had the big earthquake!  Sorry to hear about your scan results.  What have you decided to do for this cycle?  Would you consider DE in the future?

Karhog - Great news about the low downs risk.  I'm glad baby was found to be kicking around happily, that must have been a scary few seconds/minutes.

magz -   I am gutted for you.  Like me you already have a son, and he is the most precious thing to me right now, as I'm sure he is to you.  Take care of yourself, take time to grieve. I wish you   for the future. Will you pop in from time to time?

whitvi - It definitely sounds like you are still in the game.  The 2ww is so hard isn't it, will you POAS before OTD?  It's great you got your daughter from a natural BFP in between IUIs!

jules - In India they say don't have pineapple, papaya or mango, but mostly after ET I think.  Everyone seems to have different ideas about what helps and what doesn't, I say go with your intuition, don't take it too seriously, and do things that help you feel good (not go on a bender obviously, lol).

Pippi - Good luck for Monday, I hope your GP will still treat you.

AFM - I still havn't really seen anyone, been staying inside, it's freezing here, we've got the fire going every day.  I'm definitely feeling better.  I think the 9 months in Chennai were life changing actually.  Got lots to do at the moment, lots of organising and selling things on TradeMe (NZ's equivalent of Ebay).  Also building a website for a business I'm starting helping people go to Chennai for IVF.  I think I need to prioritise so I don't get overwhelmed! I definitely need to slot in relaxing, so I can recuperate for the next cycle/s.


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Jules - Thanks, this might be not right cycle for us somehow...I only stop drinking coffee after EC last time. Caffeine isn't that bad as long as you have only one cop of coffee or tea I read before when I was wondering when to stop. Good luck with your stimulation!

Kristy and Pippi - Thank you for your advice on IUI. I will ask Dr on this but I am not that familiar with IUI and I had Ovtelle injection last night so maybe I cannot do IUI in this cycle? Oh well waiting for Monday to see what Dr will come back on IUI. 

Adventurer - We are going to try Jun cycle. But wondering abut IUI as Kristy and Pippi suggested so I have asked Dr and waiting for her reply now. Regards to DE....not sure my DH have a son and I am the one who want to have biological kid. Might consider later but I want to give it a go with my own egg for next cycle.

AFM - After such a drama with my DH we decided to stop this cycle and starts again in Jun. I took ovitrelle injection last night and waiting for next AF to come. I am now wondering I shouldn't have since Kristy and Pippi suggested me for IUI....Oh well wait for Dr's reply and see from there but right now we are waiting for AF and start again in Jun. Is anybody knows how long normally take to start next AF after this injection? Side story - I was a bit stress about my boss is start to wondering why I am coming late so often these days so I told him it's on going family matter and it will last for few more months. He seems please to hear that something going on with my life and nothing to worry about. I feel so much relief since I don't want him to get wrong idea. 

So that's me. Hope everyone have a lovely weekend! 

KMDT x


----------



## krolland70

Hi all, how are you all? 

Kirstylovessushi, KMDT,Whitvi- hope your all having a great weekend and staying strong and positive, it is very hard sometimes bu we gotta try right!

Karhog - Awesome news about the low downs risk.  Must be amazing watching your little one playing tummy football!!!

magz -  don't give up! 

jules - I was told Brazil nuts before ET and hot water bottle whilst stimming, lots of water and lots of seeds, oily fish and no caffeine at all.

Pippi - Good luck for Monday

Adventurer- I have booked flights to Serum for the 20th June, see Penny for aquascan as soon as I arrive, then Dr economou for a few immune/clotting recurrant miscarriage tests the next morning then fly back, got to do my yucky period blood infection testing next week when have my AF, still not sorted out how to get it there!!!  so the ball is rolling I guess, can't wait to meet Penny and her team. Everyone has been so amazingly helpful with everything from hotel bookings to suggesting a private driver . The y have also been great about my millions of questions!!! and I mean millions!

Glad all ok back in NZ, 9 months you were away, wow just for IVF or work?? good luck with the business set up what a wonderful thing to do.

Enjoy the weekend ladies, if anyone is testing imminently then everything crossed and lots of positive thoughts  coming your way.

KRolland


----------



## magz1

hi everyone, thanx for all the support, i`ve had a few days to get my head around it all now and finally getting there. well we have follow up on 5th june and not quite sure what our next step will be, i said this was final cycle but it just doesnt feel like it is right time to give up yet but i suppose it never will in a couple of weeks i might feel different. i`m 44 now cant keep going with my own eggs has to stop somewhere. goodluck everyone wherever you are in your treatments/cycle and wishing everyone the best of luck in achieveing your dreams.
adventurer i`m glad things are going better for you if anyone deserves their dream its you. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Mags, so sorry to hear your dissapointing news. Great about the follow up on 5 th June. Gives you a bit of time to sort out what you want to do and any questions you will have. Best of luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi All you ladies!

Krolland - Glad to hear you've got your trip sorted, be nice to see a bit of sun while you're there, even if out of the window?!  It's so damned cold here (London), I'm still wearing black tights to work! pah...

KMDT - The ovitrelle injection is the one that ripens the egg and stimulates ovulation so I guess you're in with a natural conception chance this month, as long as you and DH are   often over the predeeding days!  sorry if TMI!  Good luck anyway, and hope that your next cycle you get more follies!

Adventurer, wow sounds like you loads of plans up your sleeves!  prob a good thing though, so have some plans and keep you busy and not moping about.  I think your online business to help ladies get IVF cheaper abroad is fab, esp as in NZ you don't have much chance to go elsewhere at the mo.  Good Luck!  Also you never know one of those frozen embryos may just be the 'one'!  Sounds like you are slowing getting back to feeling yourself  

Good Luck Pippi wiht seeing your GP today, I would def stress getting your TSH down to below 2.  The trouble is alot of GP's just don't realise that's whats needed for TTC.  The recommendations are still feeding into the system and not all GP's are aware.  Good Luck though - fingers crossed.

Hi Kirsty - yes def sounds like those killer cells and maybe even immunes issues could be the problem.  Esp as you always get loads of great fertilised eggs etc.  There's gotta be something more to it.  Good luck with the testing though, I'm SURE you'll get there!

Hi everyone else, if I've missed you all.  Hope all doing ok and bearing up with whatever stage you're at!

AFM, well i'm 12dp iui.  The progesterone is still doing it's job by keeping AF away thus far, I still keep getting twingy AF pains every now and then, but i've also got that lower back ache I get just before AF arrives and I'm getting spotty, so I think that means AF is def on her way.  Last time I got BFP with my daughter I'm sure I had tingly (.Y.) and my nipples had got darker and larger by now.  I don't look or feel any different as yet.  I really don't think that it's worked, although at least the progesterone has done it's job by extending my LP so far, so at least I know that works.  Its also made me realise that for the last couple of months I haven't actually had much AF type pain before or during AF (nor the spots), so this actually feels more like a real cycle to me, even though it's all been drug induced.  I'm hoping that if it hasn't worked this month that it's at least kicked started my body back into a normal cycle and that things will happen.  If we aren't successful this cycle we're going straight onto IVF too, as I feel time is ticking on for me.  Hopefully cycle in June.
I'm not going to test early as it just gets too disappointing, also I don't want to waste the money!  I might buy a cheapy test tomorrow ready for Weds.  The nurses said if I still haven't got AF by Weds but test is negative then I have to wait and do another one on Friday!  Have got meeting with consultant on Weds regardless, to see about next steps for IVF are as just want to get ball rolling ASAP if it's not worked this month.
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi everyone,

*Jules*.... I'm always told to drink lots of water and milk as it helps the follicles grow. Hot water bottle too... but NOT after ET. I'd stop the caffeine now in preparation. How are your injections going?

*Pippi*.... glad your bloods showed an improvement.... let as know how your appt goes!
*
Adventurer*... staying indoors in front of the fire sounds lovely to me. It's mid May and should be warming up in the UK (it did for 1 weekend!), but seems to be back to Autumn again...chilly and very windy (a bit like Wellington!).... the website you are building sounds fantastic. What a great idea. I wish you luck with that. This is your relaxation time hun, so make sure you put it in your diary!

*KMDT*.... as you've just done your ovitrelle injection it will take another 2 weeks for AF to arrive. So I'd advise lots of baby dancing as you'll be ovulating in the next 36 - 40 hours or so. You never know, may get lucky 'naturally' !!

*Krolland*.... re the infection testing at Serum... some girls package it up in bubble-wrap/postal box and send it via the normal post... it's a lot cheaper. Just put something really generic on the customs label... gift, scarf, keyring, beads/costume jewellery for example. Under £20 in value. I bet you can't wait for the 20th of June to come around!

*Magz*... glad you're getting there and feeling a bit stronger. Are you open to the DE option or is it not for you? Best of luck deciding on next steps. Probably best not to tie yourself in knots thinking about it until after your follow-up appt. Hopefully the consultant will have some valuable advice.

*Whitvi*... thanks hun. Appreciate your words. I hope the twinges are a good thing and not a bad thing. I also get lower back pain before AF arrives and know that horrible feeling so well. Always try and blame it on other things like sitting at my desk for too long, but you just 'know' really. I'm praying you are wrong and it has worked. On a more positive front, that's great you are having a 'real' cycle and extending your luteal phase has got to be a bonus. Definitely sounds like you may have kick-started things again as you've said. Can I just say, I went straight from 3 IUIs to IVF the next month and had a pretty bad response that it had to be cancelled. If you can bear the thought of having a 1 or 2 months break I'm sure your response will be better. It may be more beneficial in the long run? I know it's disappointing and you want to get straight back in the saddle. My first clinic said it's fine to go straight in, but when I told my new clinic they were horrified and said your body and ovaries need time to recover before the stimulation starts again. You can try naturally in-between. Something to mull over. Those ClearBlue Fertility Monitors are excellent for high and peak days. Gives you a sense of 'doing something' and a feeling of positivity to know you are ovulating properly.

*AFM*.... Endo scratch all done (quite painful to say the least!)... baseline scan showed 9 follis on right and 8 on the left, so I'm really happy with that. Waiting for AF so I can get going on my injections now.

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jules* Good Luck with your tx and EC  

*Whitvi* Thank you for the vibes  Roll on 15th     

*Polly* WOW  on your twins 

*Adventurer* Thank you and am sending you lots of love and strength.  

*KMD* Pongo is my baby boy  He is a gorgeous dog and so well behaved.  I only produced 2 follies (2 eggs) in Feb  Roll on to your next try 

*Karhog* Great news on heartbeat, so exciting  

*Magz* I am so sorry to hear your sad news  Sending you lots of love and strength. Focus on your baby boy to ease the pain. Stay in touch 

*AFM* Well appt booked for 10th June, even better news for us is that we have the TOP man this time, so feeling loads more positive about this one. Now concentrating on getting my body ready, no wine during the week which will help that extra stone come away. Roll on next month


----------



## Adventurer

KMDT - It's great that you spoke to your boss and he is understanding even if he doesn't know exactly what's going on.  I hope you get more follies next cycle too, but fingers crossed you won't need to do one.

krolland - You must be so excited for the 20th June, roll on!  I was in Chennai for IVF only, I didn't intend it to be so long, but I had more FETs than I thought I would, then got an unexpectedly good result with a Mini IVF, so decided to do one more Mini before I left (my last ever stim cycle).  What is period blood infection testing?

magz - 5th June seems a while away, it'll give you a good amount of time to think about things.  I alternate between really wanting a sibling for my son, and then thinking 'I'm 44 and WTF am I doing still trying to have babies?'.  Then I read about Halle Berry, who's 46 and think if she can, I can.  I think all of us ladies deserve it, we try hard, we put our heart and soul into it, and we have to grieve each time it doesn't work.  IVF is not for the faint hearted.

whitvi - Thanks, yes we are isolated here in NZ, and IVF prices are relatively high, it's madness.  I had spotting 2 days before my last OTD, and totally freaked out, but it ended up being a BFP, though chemical.  I think now that the spotting must have been implantation bleeding.  All the symptoms you have can be put down to Progesterone, so there's definitely still hope.  I'm glad the Progesterone is doing it's job, do you take the same amount for an IUI as for IVF?  When does your clinic stop Progesterone?  I'm curious because with IVF cycles the Progesterone usually stops AF from coming until a few days after you stop.   for tomorrow.

Kirsty - Sorry to hear your scratch was painful but it's great news your baseline scan results were so good.  Good luck with starting stims.  When do you have to have Intralipids?  I'm curious as I have some immune issues too and might see if I can take some next cycle.  Wellington is not known for it's lovely weather, true!  In saying that, I missed one of the best Summers on record while I was away, it's only just got colder 

Ronnie - 10th June, how exciting.  Good luck with losing weight.

AFM - It's so nice to be a family again with DH and DS.  Now.. if only we could get pregnant from having sex, like normal people.  Wouldn't it make life so much easier.  Such a simple thing, yet it can be so complicated.


----------



## deblovescats

hi guys
i'd like to join this thread as i'll soon be a current cycler! (sounds exciting!) Had 2 failed DE IVFs last year, and ready to start again. Been hanging around the threads and researching where to go for next tx  - changing clinics. Been considering abroad, but currently looking into care at sheffield which would be would be more convenient for me practical wise. Got an initial appointment booked for 30th May - already been to see Donor Nurse Specialist, who was very supportive and better still, no charge for the consultation! My GP has agreed to do bloods required, so feeling positive at the moment.
Will see how things go.
Good luck to all on tx at the moment
Deb


----------



## Pollypoppet

Good luck with your treatment deb. glad you're feeling positive about it. Keep the PMA up!

I recognise your username, perhaps from this thread last time you cycled. Sorry if I'm getting mixed up, not uncommon! X


----------



## whitvi

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your advice Kirsty, I guess it makes sense to have a months break.  I have an appt with my FS tomorrow anyhow so will see what they recommend.  I have a feeling that my next cycle will have to be a natural one as I downregulated with them last time before having to start stimms, so guess it'll be the same this time.  I can live with that, esp knowing we can still try naturally anyway.  I can't bear the thought of missing TTC for even one month!
Can I ask re your endo scratch, you say your baseline scan showed numerous follies (well done again!) so how come you're waiting for AF? Don't the stimms produce the follies, but you already have follies?  I'm confused!  Just wondering how the endo scratch thing works and am thinking of asking my FS about it too (have heard a few FF talk about it) and am interested. Cheers  

Adventurer - Ah so glad you are enjoying being back as a family again, I bet your DH and DS are sooo pleased to have you back.  Sorry to hear Wellington has rubbish weather at the mo.  Sounds like NZ is going through a bit of a weird weather pattern (like the rest of the world!) My DH and I went to NZ on our honeymoon a few years ago in Feb and had the worst freezing cold weather ever!  And that was also in Auckland....  
I'm taking 2x 400mg cyclogest a day, which I believe is the max dose as my progesterone levels have been low (to the point of not being able to confirm ovulation) and also causing a very short LP.  I'm not sure what the normal protocol for IUI vs IVF is, but my friend who had IVF was only on 1x 400mg of cyclogest a day.  I guess it depends on your requirements at the time.  Personally if you don't have progesterone issues I don't think you really need it, I never had it went I had my daughter naturally.  But it seems 2 years down the line I have a deficiency.
My clinic has told me to keep taking it till Friday if I get a BFN tomorrow, but in my heart I'll know it's over if that happens and will be tempted to stop taking it.  It just feels like it's 'suppressing' my AF big time, but not sure if it's all in my head.
Anyway only 24 hours to go!

Hi Deblovescats - welcome and it's great to have that exciting feeling again isn't it?  Good Luck on your next cycle!

Hello everyone else - how are you all doing? 
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Debs*... hiya hun, welcome!

*Adventurer*.... I have the first lot of intrallipids between EC and ET, the second after ET and the third if I get a BFP. 3 lots intravenously. Yes, I heard about the fab summer in NZ... my friend who I work with comes from Wellington and went home in Feb, she said the best summer for absolutely ages! I hear what you are saying about it being a simple thing in practise.. really shouldn't be so difficult. My cousin has just fallen with her first after trying for 2 mths... just not fair!

*Whitvi*.... no worries, I hope you didn't think I was throwing a spanner in the works for you. I just don't want you to make the same mistake as I did and go straight in. The baseline scan just shows antral follicles or 'resting follicles'... tiny ones (between 2mm and 8mm) that stay there all the time...just increase and decrease in size depending on time of the month. So I need to wait for AF and have a nice thin lining to start with.. start the injections and hopefully grow those follicles into big juicy ones! The endo scratch works by actually injuring the lining of the womb in some way... it's thought this injury increases the white blood cell count and encourages growth hormones and immune system cells in the uterus which can greatly help implantation. It's for people that have had multiple IVF failure, despite having apparently good quality embryos. Worth a try!

Hello to *Polly, KMDT, Krolland, Magz, Ronnie, Karhog, Jules, Pippi*

xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Just a quickie from me re endo scratch, I had one done a couple of weeks ago - I'd heard good things about it and I didn't see any harm in having it done - I didn't think it was any worse than a smear test. x

I'm on day 6 of stimming now, scan tomorrow morning - getting standby pains in the ovary area but at about 4am I woke up with period like cramps - is that normal? xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Jules*,

My endo scratch was really painful! He had to use some prehistoric looking pilers to hold my cervix still whilst the catheter went in because it kept slipping away. At least it was over pretty quickly. I think my experience is pretty rare from what other girls have said.

I think as the follicles get bigger the ovaries are swollen too and you'll get a lot of cramping, left, right and middle. I had pains that resembled period pains last time. Hopefully it means you'll get tons of eggs! Good luck for tomorrow's scan.

xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks Kirsty - I dandy look at what he was using tbh I just laid back and thought of England as it were - I was all geared up for pain and he said - that's it all done 

I have had a little spotting today but we did   this morning - thought its not worth calling the clinic being as I'm there at 8:10 tomorrow x


----------



## jules40:)x

Scan today showed a 14 and a 10 on my right ovary and they couldn't see my left  last time, a day earlier, there were 4 14's and a 12 on my left and a 10 on the right xx

Carry on as is and rescan on Friday x


----------



## whitvi

Hi All, well it's a BFN for me.  Will stop taking the progesterone and wait for AF to arrive.

Consultant thinks we might be better off thinking about ICSI next as DH sperm has a low survival rate after 24 hrs.  I also asked about endo scratch (thanks Kirsty) and she said it does increase chances of implantation but would ruin us trying anything naturally this month - ooh decisions, decisions....

Anyway have got my new prescription - will start down regging on CD 18 (as I have short cycles) - roll on next shot!

Jules - maybe the follies are still there (on your left) but they just couldn't see them, ie they are hiding somewhere?  Surely they wouldn't just disappear on their own?  What did clinic say?  

Hope all are good - pretty quiet on here.
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*... oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear that. It never gets any easier.  So will you go for ICSI next cycle? Your consultant didn't recommend a break then? It's definitely worth having the scratch in the cycle before your treatment (day 21), but there is a chance of miscarrying if you are already pregnant so they advise that you have protected sex in your fertile time for that cycle. So you do kind of 'forgo' that cycle. Short term pain, long term gain? I know, it's annoying as you feel any cycle when your aren't TTC is a wasted one and it really plays with your head sending you into panic mode! In March I had to go to Germany for work and POAS for my CBFM that morning before getting my taxi to the airport... you guessed it..went straight to peak!! I was away for 2 days and completely ruined our chances that month. I was so cross  DP had already left for work and I almost jumped the taxi driver! haha (only joking )

*Jules*... so could they not see your left ovary at all? Or just not see any follicles on it? The ovary can definitely be hidden as they move about during the month. Whitvi is right, the follicles wouldn't just disappear. Perhaps the radiographer wasn't as proficient as your previous one? I'm pretty sure you still have 5 follicles on your left as before hun... good news is you now have 2 large ones on your right as well! The 10mm from before is now the 14mm and you have a new 10mm catching up.

*AFM*.. waiting for AF after stopping Noriesterone on Monday... when you want it to start it doesn't! ho hum. It really is quiet on here.

xxx


----------



## whitvi

Hah Kirsty that made me laugh (about jumping the cabbie!   ), just your luck though to get peak on your monitor when it's at the worst time (sounds like my luck too)  

Well, I guess this next cycle will be a break, as the down regulation process just stops your body from producing the hormones naturally for the following cycle.  So really it'll be my subsequent cycle that has all the stimm drugs etc, ie I won't be stimming this cycle.  I hope that'll give my body enough of a rest anyway and means we can try naturally this month - apparently the down reg drugs don't harm if you happen to be lucky enough to get pregnant whilst on them.  

Am thinking if we try one shot of either IVF or ICSI (depending on DH sperm re-test) first without endo scratch and it's unsuccessful, then we will def try it next time.  So max of 2x IVF/ICSI - think thats our limit costwise.

M'mm will def have to think about it.  If we have it so it's ready for our next IVF/ICSI cycle I'll have to have it done between CD14-16 this cycle, so I only have a few weeks to make up my mind!  So you have the scratch the cycle before your IVF cycle (is that right?)  

What's the Noriesterone?  Is it a down regulation type drug too?  

x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

whitvi - I am really sorry to hear your news....hope next around will be the lucky one for you! We won't get naturally conceive since my hubby had vasectomy long ago. Oh well I just wait for next AF and hope the best.

Kristy - Thank you for your cheers but we won't be naturally conceive since hubby had vasectomy long time ago....

deblovescats - Welcome!

Hi to Adventurer, Jules, Pippi, Polly and Ronnie!

My Dr came back to my question on IUI but according to her IUI is not for us because of my hubby. All I can is sit and wait for next AF to come. It should be next week if not following week then I can stat taking pill etc. Till then I have not much news....

Hope everybody ok who I miss!

KMDT x


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone

Just popping in to say so sorry to Whitvi, sounds like you are already looking to the future- wishing you masses of good luck!
Jules- Hopefully your follies will have re-appeared and grown in time for egg collection- still a few days to go- fingers crossed for a great result x
Kirsty- yup- I laughed out loud as well, regarding your taxi driver comment! Seems we have all been in the same boat when TTC!
KMDT- hope af arrives very soon!
Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Nothing really to report from this end but I guess no news is good news at mo!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear of the bfn witvi but glad to see you are looking to the future. Think it helps being proactive as at least you feel you are doing something.

Surely the left ovary will have eggs in it jules if you got eggs from it before. Good luck anyway...

Kmd70, sorry to hear the iui was a none runner. Are they going to change drugs or increase dose for your next cycle?


Kirstylovesuchi, that endo scratch sounds awful...with prehistoric equipment !!! I have never had it done but its not that convenient for me as it involves a flight to my clinic as I don't thimk the satellite clinic i attend does it...so its another hundred pounds for flights on top of everything else. So unless the clinic really think its worth my while I'll skip it. I had a chemical pregnancy after my ivf so I guess I got implantation without the stratch...or would the stratch help in such cases ? I'm just assuming its crappy eggs and no amout of scratches will help that...


My gp started me on 25mg thyroxine to lower my tsh. it was 2.9 this time so not too far from the magic figure of < 2. trouble she is said it takes 2-3 months for the levels to show in your blood so said not to get tsh checked till the end of July. Seems so long to wait to even check that things are going in the right direction....left in limbo with planing the next ivf. Especially anxious to plan things as turn 43 at end of June. 
I'll talk to my clinic but don't think they are too bothered as they let me proceed with the first cycle despite my tsh being 3.9 when it was measured previously. How long did anyone here have to wait to get their levels checked after starting medication ? 


Hello everyone else....


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks ladies but when I said last time I meant last cycle - they couldn't find my left ovary so hoping it will show itself on Friday morning xx

Whitiv   xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Whitvi, so so sorry to hear your news. It's a hard journey and these days are amongst the toughest xx


----------



## Louisej29

Just popping on to send a big hug to whitvi.  So so sorry, hope you are coping ok. X. Lots of love x 
Kirsty.  Sorry to hear the scratch was a nightmare!! Keeping everything crossed for you and a successful cycle.  Xx

On phone at mo but will be back on later in week to do personals and catch up properly ...

Love louise x


----------



## magz1

whitvi, so soryy big hugs, take time for yourself and other half. no words can help[ at this stage
jules, they didnt find my left ovary until last scan before ec, there were x4 follies there, it`ll be ok u wait and see.
karhog, glad everything going well
adventurer hope your ok.
ronnie, kirsty, louie and anyone i`ve missed, hope you ok
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Pippi-elk, When they change my thyroxine meds its an 8 week wait for new bloods to be taken, I'd query it with your GP xx


----------



## Mish3434

Whitvi, Sorry to see your BFN     




Shelley x


----------



## Adventurer

deblovescats - Welcome!  I hope things continue to go well for you.

whitvi -   I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN, but glad you're are planning the next cycle.  Did you decide whether to do the scratch or not?  My specialist says you can do it in the previous cycle but also up until about day 6 of actual IVF cycle.  I get put on Progesterone 200mg x3 daily for my IVF cycles, and my clinic continues after OTD, but I've always wondered if I could do without it after OTD.  

Kirsty - Thanks for the info about Intralipids.  Do you have them for FETs aswell?  If so, at what point, same kind of thing? Fingers crossed AF will arrive soon.  I'm glad you didn't jump the cabbie, DH might have wondered .  Hormones can make us do crazy things!

jules - Good luck for your scan today   I heard that it can be hard to see the left ovary, in part because it's behind the bowel, and that emptying the bowel beforehand can help, maybe worth a try!

KMDT - Hope you get AF asap.

Karhog - I like your pictures, your little bean is beautiful!

Pippi - Did you talk to your clinic?  Have you made any decisions about when to do your next cycle?

magz - Great to hear from you, and hope you're doing Ok.

AFM - I booked my tickets back to Chennai yesterday, I arrive August 5th.  I feel like I'm back in limbo now, waiting to go.  On one hand I don't want to let my frozen embies sit there for too long, but part of me wonders what the point is, since I've had so many failures.  I'm trying to remind myself that it does only take one.  Last time I went, I'd had a 7 week miscarriage previously, and thought it was a done deal I'd get pregnant again - how wrong could I have been.  This time I think my expectations are more realistic, it'll be a miracle if it happens, but you never know.


----------



## krolland70

Hi ladies, hope you are all well, not been on for a few days as work is so mental!!

Whitvi-sorry to hear about BFN, please don't give up!!! I really can't wait to go to Serum in June, no time for sunbathing as a fleeting visit, 24 hours max. I do feel scared as it's starting now and it I worry about another loss or a BFP, but I feel I am not done yet so its donor eggs and donor sperm this time and loads of tests!!

Magz1-Good luch with follow up on 5th June

Adventurer-well done you for booking your visit into Chennai, I hope this works for you honey.GO FOR IT!!! Infection testing is for any bacterial infection that are lying dormant in the uteroud like Chlamydia etc that can cause miscarriage. 

Kirstylovessushi-I sent my period test by Citysprint in the end, hope it gets there in one piece. Should be there by now.

Ronnie3007-10th of June-Good Luck , June is looking like an exciting month for us all.

Hello to-POlly,KMDT,Karhog,Jules,Pippi,Debslovescats, Louisej29 & Mish3434 and anyone I may have missed. I hope you are well and thing are going according to plan.

AFM- Period blood test has arrived, await result from Serum, had HIV?HEP etc done yesterday in UK, SErum on the 20th June.

That's all for now.

K
xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all had my scan today and have 2 possibly 3 on my right but lefty still hiding - they've decided to go for EC on Monday xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks for the welcome girls! I feel at home! 
I've managed to get the blood test form from the GPs - just got to fit it in - fully booked with visits at work this week, so going to go up to the path lab on tues at the hospital, as i've nothing booked in. I need to get it so can get results back before my appointment on 30th.
Sorry to everyone with BFNs.
Works manic so looking forward to getting going with tx. Got a cruise booked with my sister and a friend mid June so should relax me before waiting to start tx. Hope to find out when I can start when i've had my appt. As i've got to travel to sheffield for the appt the donor specialist nurse has booked me in for all the appointments in one day which was very helpful - so got the Consultant at 9.30, the counsellor at 11.00 and then the donor nurse at 2.00. Going to be a tiring day but hopefully a positive one.
Deb


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome dovecats, great that you can get all 3 apps done in one day. Saves a lot of hassle trying to fit things in around work.

Good luck for ec Jules....sorry got confused about your left ovary. Well all it takes is one egg so fingers crossed.

I read somewhere adventure about fet cycles being more succesful that's fresh as your body has nt been through the stress of stimms. Obviously that's with the caveat that the embryos thaw ok....
Great to have something planned and something to focus on.

Thanks for the tip about the 8 week blood test Mish343.  I think I'll just head up to the nurse and ask for the blood test after 2 months and hope she'll do the test without any questions. 

Hi Louise, hope you doing ok

Good luck for test from serum, krolland70....how long do you have to wait.

Hi everyone else....for those in the uk hope you enjoyed the sunshine before the deluge tomorrow...


----------



## Adventurer

krolland - Good luck for your Serum results on Monday.

jules - Fingers crossed for a fantastic EC for you on Monday.

deblovescats - A cruise sounds like a great way to relax before cycling!  It's really good of them to organise everything on the 30th, a big, but productive, day for you I hope.

Pippi - I got DS from a FET.  I've had another 4 since then, all BFNs, so I just don't know.  Fingers crossed the 2 month wait will go fast for you.

AFM - I've emailed the IVF Coordinator in Chennai asking what meds I should start beforehand, but no reply as yet.  Hopefully I'll get that info soon.  I'm thinking I should take steroids beforehand for my elevated ANAs, like I did last time.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Louise*.... I think my experience of the endo scratch was pretty unusual, so please don't let that put you off if you're thinking of having it done!

*Adventurer*.... it just goes to show that every cycle and embryo are different when you look at all your different experiences. Glad you have your tickets booked for Chennai.. I hope you can get some rest and relaxation until then and won't feel totally limbo. Use the time wisely to be all refreshed, healthy and stress-free when you go back. You do have the intralippids for FET as well, but afraid I don't know when as my embryos have never been good enough to freeze. Would imagine it's the week leading up to FET, then the day after the transfer itself.

*Krolland*....good luck with your Serum tests. I sent mine off on Friday so really interested to see what they say. Roll on the the 20th of June for you!

*Jules*... best of luck for your egg collection today... let us know how you get on. Sorry I got confused too when you said 'last time'. I hope you are pleasantly surprised!

*Debs*....that's brilliant your GP did the bloods for you, mine won't do anything fertility related. I bet you are so excited about your appt on the 30th! Where will you cruise to?

*Whitvi*.... the cabbie was quite grim as well.... must have been my hormones  Yes, I had my scratch round about day 20 of the cycle before the IVF one. Noriesterone is kind of a down-regulating drug, but it only shuts off your hormones after ovulation to stop any follicles that didn't release eggs forming into cysts. Cysts are always a 'no go' when starting a new cycle. So you have a normal cycle the one before, still ovulate and can fall naturally, just stops any cysts. The tablets won't do any harm if you have conceived that month.

*KMDT*... oh sorry hun, I didn't realise. Did you ever think about a vasectomy reversal? Or was it not possible?

*Karhog*.... Yeah, think I had a crazy moment there thinking about the taxi driver! haha.

*Pippi*.... yes, this equipment looked like a pair of pilers and he used it to grip onto my cervix whilst inserting the catheter... not the most comfortable of experiences! If you achieved a chemical pregnancy I'd say implantion doesn't sound a problem for you, so a scratch may do not much good. The money may be better spent elsewhere.

Hi *Magz & Shelly*... and anyone else reading...  ... to all!

*AFM*... began injecting on Saturday, first proper scan to check follicles on Wednesday. Nervous and excited.

xx


----------



## Ameliabedelia

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and to this whole malarkey actually!  I'm 44 and hoping to be a double donor recipient.  We have our first consultation with CRM in a couple of weeks, which I'm incredibly nervous about. They have said to expect blood tests and a scan; a chat with the consultant etc., but can anyone tell me what questions they ask in the consultation?  What kind of medical info. will they ask for etc.?


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Ameliabedelia*... cute name!

Is this a regular consultation or a donor one? At mine (not a donor one) they asked absolutely everything to get a good all round knowledge. Your fertility history and hubby's.... about your cycles, when did your periods start, how long they last for, how many days between cycles... have you ever had any pregnancies, terminations, miscarriages... any infections/STDs (it's best to be as honest as you can as an old infection could effect implantation). Any operations or medical conditions, on any medication or herbal medicines you are taking. Smear test history.. when your last one was and if it was normal. If your husband has children, if he's had any operations or medical problems. Regular things such as your weight, height and BMI. How long you've been trying to conceive and any fertility treatment already had. How much you drink and/or smoke, your occupation, lifestyle, stress levels.

The donor consultation is more in-depth and covers moral and social issues of donor eggs and sperm... but I would think that would be separate from your initial consultation.

Try not to be nervous, they are brilliant at CRM and everyone from the receptionists to the nurse to the consultants are really friendly and knowledgeable. Don't be put off by the horrible apartment block which houses the clinic... once you get inside it's a lot nicer.. calm and never busy. Soft lighting like a spa in the waiting area with free wifi for you phone or iPad. You never feel like you are on a production line like some hospitals.

Who are you seeing?

x


----------



## Ameliabedelia

Hi Kirsty!

Thanks for replying so quickly - really appreciate it.

I think it's a donor consultation as I was clear that's what we were looking to do. My age being one factor and the other that my partner is female - which obvs. makes the other donor a necessity!  

I am out of date on my smear.  Can they do that at the clinic?  If not, will that preclude us from going further until we have a smear result from my GP?

I have read lots of good things about CRM and had a long conversation with Jenny when we were first seriously considering doing this - she's absolutely lovely.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Oh sorry *Amelia*, I shouldn't have just presumed your other half was a man or your husband! How old-fashioned I must have sounded!  Babbling on about hubby this and hubby that... doh!

Out of interest... can you use your partner's eggs? That would be fab.

They can do your smear at the clinic, but you'll have to pay a private fee for it as oppose to being on the NHS at the GP. They WILL need that results before continuing, but it won't be a stumbling block if you're a happy to pay. Actually if you're not already on the donor egg waiting list then you'll need to do that... it takes between 4 - 6 months to get a match I believe so you'll have time to get the smear test done at your GP's. It's £450 to go on the list... but you'll find out more at your consultation. I'll be interested to hear all about it as this is my last go with OE and I'm moving onto DE next myself.

I haven't spoken to Jenny... she's the donor coordinator right? You must be so excited!

x


----------



## Ameliabedelia

Please don't worry about the partner thing - obviously you'd have been right 99% of the time!  I'm not big on the overly pc thing  

My partner is 43, so not really an option to use her eggs.  

I'll get myself booked in for the smear at my gp - it's one of those things you put off and put off - very silly really.

Yes Jenny is the donor coordinator...

I'm excited and terrified all at the same time! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jo3

Hi Ladies

Hope I can join your thread. Have been reading it for a while but never get the time to read through properly and do personnals.

I'm about to embark on my 4th OE cycle in early July this time at Serum is anyone else cycling/cycled there? Off there mid June for a Hyst & Lap.

Adventurer - Was nice chatting to you a while back and glad to hear you are OK and arranging FET..... will keep everything crossed for you

Amelia - I did my first two cycles (OE) at CRM and they are all lovely there and the facilities are great and the embryologists are amazing

Jo x x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all - bit spaced out still so will catch up with everyone tomorrow - we got 3 eggs from my right ovary and they couldn't reach the left one - fingers crossed for some jiggy jiggy tonight xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey girls

Seems a while since I've been on: life seems busy busy and never seem to have five minutes! But been thinking of you all and hope everyone is doing ok!

Welcome to Amelia and fourthtimelucky!

Kirsty.... How are you doing Hun? I hope this cycle is all going well and that magical golden egg is in there somewhere! Your scratch sounded awful.... I didn't find it too bad luckily.  See from your cycle you sent sample off to serum, I've been toying with doing the same.  Everyone raves about penny on here and though my clinic seem sceptical of hidden c can't hurt to have a test I guess ... How much was it if you don't mind my asking? 

Amelia.  Good luck with your consultation. Have heard good things about crm.  I'm with the lister who have been very good as well

4thtimelucky..... I'm in the same boat as you, about to embark on ivf 4 with OE. Maybe we will be cycle buddies.. It's gruelling isn't it being on the 4th attempt.  Like Kirsty, this is prob my last OE Cycle so keeping fingers crossed for luck for us all.  

Jules.  How has EC gone? Hope you are doing ok 

Adventurer.  Well done for booking your ticket and looking ahead.  Hope this is your time Hun.  

Debs.  How you doing hun and where are you cruising to? I love cruising, have been On 3 now! Great fun....

Pippi, how's things with you !? 

AFm.  Consultant said I need a hysteroscopy before starting next ivf to make sure no polyps or anything left from Erpc which would have stopped implantation on ivf 3.  He said he would do on the nhs ( he works half nhs and half private!) if my gp referred me to him... He even wrote a nice letter to give to my gp!...  BUT. They won't refer me because of my age and because it is fertility related ! Argh.... So annoying... So now having it done privately at the nice cost of £2600.  Had hoped to get started on day 21 of this cycle but will probably have to wait another month now until its sll sorted  which I suppose isn't a bad thing. 

Also having intralippids done with this next one !. I'm not even too sure what they are... I just say yes to everything they offer now! 

My sis in law announced her second pregnancy yesterday which really upset me, can't help it, feel drained with it all and being surrounded by pregnant people all the time.  This is my 5th niece/nephew since the time we have been ttc.  Just gets harder.  

Anyway lots of love to you all and sending Kirsty loads of luck for Wednesday!!!  Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's so annoying Lousie, could you try a different doctor in the practise...maybe you'd find one more sympathetic. sucks when the consultant is willing to do it. 
Ok I understand you can't get ivf on NHs above a certain age...but why not get investigations as to why your not conceiving naturally ....the hysteroscopy could show up something in theory.
Its a lot of money on top of ivf....

Good luck for a 100% fertilisation Jules. shame about them not being able to access your left ovary.... At least you got the no of eggs you expected.

Welcome 4thtimelucky...good luck with serum.


----------



## Pollypoppet

Welcome Amelia and fourth time lucky. Lots of luck to you both on your upcoming cycles, there's lots of info and support on here when you need it.

Louise, sorry to hear your gp's being a proper pain about not referring you. I know they have certain ethical standards but you'd think it was their own money sometimes. And I think it's something that could be argued to be an investigation. I would be cross too.if its any consolation my GP is exactly the same. And I agree it is hard when others seem to be falling pg all around you. But it doesn't stop you from falling pg too, your time will be next Hun, keeping everything crossed xx

Jules, good luck for a good phone call tomorrow x

Hi everyone else, hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Jules.  Hoping for a good phone call for you!

Have seen a couple of gps in the practise and it went to a referral committee... My argument is I had the Erpc on the nhs ( as it was Xmas eve!)  and so if there are any probs left over from Erpc on nhs , it is nhs who should be sorting it..... But no! 

There is a polish girl at my work who is absolutely lovely, but has only lived in uk a yr and is pregnant. She raves about the amazing free care she is getting on nhs. Have to bite my tongue when I have paid into system all my life and am allowed no help at all now... Argh.  Sorry for rant everyone!! 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi girls
posted a reply last night and it appears to have disappeared! so sorry about the problems you're haivng louise - i feel for you. I work in health visiting so sometimes it's hard being round new mums, especially when we have a few East Europeans who get free NHS care during pregnancy and haven't paid in! After all, we've all been paying our taxes all our working lives and then we can't seem to get any of it back! I had better luck with my GP though - getting blood tests done on NHS this morning. Also, when i went for an initial consult at serum, Penny said it appeared I have a ?septum in the uterus, which is to do with the shape, and recommended a hysteroscopy but my previous UK clinic never mentioned this. I spoke to GP who advised that when i go to care for my initial consult next week, to ask them. If this is the case, GP said she would refer me urgently for a hysteroscopy on NHS. I think it's the least they can do for us, seeing that we have to pay for our treatment. I'm hoping that I don't need this doing.
i'm on countdown now and feeling more positive about moving forward. I'm determined to keep going if i can until i get a BFP! 
I'm looking forward to cruise - sailing from Rome, then Santorini, Mykonos, Kusadasi (for Epehsus - ancient Roman city), then Istanbul - fabulous city to visit, Athens, Naples, back to Rome .... can't wait. Need a bit of sunshine and chilling out ready for cycle! 
Good luck to everyone either going through tx or on 2WW!
Deb


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks guys just waiting for 'the call'!!!!! xx

Re GPs ours said they wouldn't do any tests as I would not be entitled to treatment should they find anything! x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Kirsty - He has done vasectomy 15 years ago and spoken to Dr way before going for IVF/ICSI that no point for him to do reversal since too long ago. He can do but 6 months healing time and there are no guarantee etc plus my age it's not worth it to try.

Amelia and Fourthtunelucky - Welcome and good luck with your journey!

Louise - That's annoying! I am not English but I am paying tax for last 11 years and I cannot get anything from NHS because of age which they just changed from 40 to 42? when I became 43...we are constantly compare with others and questioning to say "Why?" isn't it? Are you still with Lister? Hope you can sort it out something to move forward.

Jules - Hope you received good news!

Adventurer - Finally my AF came yesterday so I can start 3rd round!!

My period just started from yesterday and starting to take pill from last night. I feel quite quick this time since no much waiting! I could have make an appointment for 1st scan on early Jun but my colleague is off for 2 weeks from next week therefore I have to wait till 12. That's bit annoying but can't help it. Till then keep taking pill and eat healthy food. Try not to drink too much coffee and wine!!

That's me.

KMDT x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi girls,

*Amelia*.... thank goodness you weren't offended! I said to my other half last night this poor woman came onto FF for the first time asking for advice and I went trampling in with my size 4's being a total idiot and presuming her partner was a man! He laughed and said I'm sure you were fine about it, but I'm still glad I didn't upset you. The first answer you get as well! I hope it hasn't put you off posting again. Definitely get your smear booked in... my sister keeps putting hers off (I tell her off all the time!), but it's so important to keep up-to-date. You hear a lot more horror stories these days.

*Fourthtimelucky*... welcome, myself and Louise are also hoping to achieve your user name! I haven't cycled at Serum, but I believe there is a separate thread devoted solely to Serum ladies. What made you change from CRM to there? The expense?

*Jules*.... so glad you got 3 eggs hun... funny why they couldn't reach the left ovary.. did they say why? Let us know how many are fertilised when you get the call! So excited for you.

*Louise*... I'm 3 days into the stims at mom. So it's the easy bit really. I'm praying for the golden egg, don't worry about that!  Yes, people do rave about Penny... she's not a doctor, but seems to have lots of positive outcomes. My clinic are skeptical of hidden C as well, but I thought it couldn't do any harm. 170 euros for hidden C and 200 euros for the other infection testing. I've known girls on here that test negative for chlamydia swab test and positive for hidden C... if it's something simple to sort out with antibiotics, must be worth a try. I just collected a small amount of AF sample in a specimen bottle, put some contact lens saline in with it, and sent it 1st class post in some bubble wrap. For £200 thereabouts thought I might as well rule something else out as it's the last try with OE. £2,600 for a hysteroscopy!!! Ouch, I didn't realise. So annoying about your GP. I suppose private medical ins wouldn't help either as fertility related? They exclude everything.  I'm laughing about you and the intralipids and saying yes to everything! They are given intravenously and the solution is a fat emulsion (lipid) that is proven to lower NK Cells in women with immune problems. Apparently it has no more calories than a skinny latte though! haha. Sorry about sis-in-law.. I'd be upset as well. It does get harder and I feel for you.

*Debs*.... at least one of us is getting something on the NHS ! Sadly my GP is as bad as Louise's. She did my blood tests, but that was all. And I was only 38 at the time... zero financial help because DP had children already. Wow, cruise sounds amazing!

*KMDT*.... I see, yes, I've heard that the reversals only have a limited chance of success. 6 months healing time is a long while as well when the biological clock never stops ticking. Good luck for round 3!

Hello to* Pippi, Polly, Adventurer* and anyone else reading.

*AFM*... re the problems we are all having trying to get anything done on the NHS, I wrote a long email to my MP outlining all things we've discussed on here.... the discrimination and postcode lottery when it comes to IVF and the lack of fertility investigations. I had a reply from someone in her office to say they are looking into it. So I'll let you know. Not expecting much, but think I deserve an explanation!

xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Woo hoo 2 out of 3 going strong ET at 12:50 tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Woo hoo!!! *Jules*... so happy for you... Good luck for the ET 

xx


----------



## Ameliabedelia

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone.  At the moment I'm just hoping that there's not anything amiss with my uterus etc. and we actually get to a first cycle.

Good luck everyone with everything - I'll get a handle on the lingo soon I'm sure!

Kirsty - bless you and your size fours*!    


*teeny tiny feet


----------



## magz1

jules well done you, goodluck with et, keep everything crossed that you get your bfp.
adventurer, karhog, kirsty, kdmt, whitvi, krolland, & anyone i`ve missed hope you all doing ok and wishing you all your dreams wherever you are in your treatment/paths.
hi to all the newbies
afm, well follow up on 6th june, still not quite sure what i want to do, i do feel that i could give it x1 more try but i told my husband that would be last try. dont think he`ll go through another round of ivf not just because of finances but it`s the emotional rollercoaster your on aswell. we`ll see in next couple of weeks what happens, maybe my path will be decided for me in some way. thanks for support
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Amelia*... I'm actually only a size 3 1/2 foot! But it makes me sound like a hobbit so I round it up to size 4 

*Magz*.... Nice to hear from you. I hope you find a solution that you and DH are happy with in due course. Whether that be another IVF try or realising your dream down another route. You sound a determined and strong lady so I pray you find the right way soon

xx


----------



## dillydolly

Sorry to butt in!

Can any if you help me here?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306873.msg5465273#msg5465273


----------



## Pollypoppet

Brilliant news Jules, look after yourself and stay nice and relaxed for tomorrow. I guess you'll be having them both put back? Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for et Jules. 

That sucks Louise...yea there is no point in perusing it with NHs anymore....

Good to see you back magz...good luck for the review. yea we are going to try once more and then take it from there. We had our review apt today and they suggested De as an option....trying to discuss it with dh but he's not keen and Im not sure how I feel about it....need to get my head around it.

Hello everyone else...good luck with your letter to your mp Kristylovesuchi. The postcode lottery is unfair...although they only way they will probably solve it is to restrict everyone in all areas.


----------



## deblovescats

just a quick update everyone! 
Been up to path lab at hospital this morning - no worries or questions - quite straightforward, so next week when results back, I need to ask GP surgery for a print out of the results to take to clinic on thursday.
I'm getting quite excited now - trying to get my finances in order as well - in advance.
Work's manic- still trying to catch up with paperwork - or at least computer work as we now have to put all our visits/contacts etc on a computer! 
Deb


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, yes we will have both put back (we had 3 last time which resulted in the twins) - 3 hours until I'm PUPO xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Congrats on being PUPO* Jules*!!!

xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi all, just a pop in to say congrats Jules on being pupo! Everything crossed for you


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks guys all feeling a bit surreal tbh - we have one good and one fair embryo on board (same as resulted in the twins) xx

I'll be testing a week on Sunday xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Whitvi* I am so sorry to hear your news but you sound positive so everything is crossed for your next tx 

*Magz*Hello hope you are well x

*Kirsty* you made me chuckle . Hope your scan goes well x

*Amelia, Fourthtime* Hello   Good Luck with your tx journey  

*Louise* I totally understand how you feel, I found out 2 days ago that a lifelong friend is 17 weeks pg, this came as a shock as she never ever wanted kids. How people's opinions can change. I have to admit, I cried and it was not only happiness for her it was saddness for me aswell 

*Debs* WOW sounds like you are going on a wonderful trip, I hope you enjoy every second 

*KMD* Be strong with the healthy living, I have also cut back on the wine etc in the hope that it will help 

*Jules* Congrats on your embies and being PUPO. Rest up and chill for your 2ww   

*AFM* Trust me not to come on here for a few days again. HELLO to everyone else I have not mentioned, it is so hard catching up. Hope you are all well. My AF is due Friday so am hoping it arrives and puts my system back to 28 days and not 35!! I have 12 sleeps til i visit UK to see my babies and besties, really can't wait for all the hugs. Dreading 8th June when we come back home, it always breaks my heart leaving them . Roll on to the 10th for our consultation and collection of drugs for next and final tx. Trying to cut back on the wine intake and caffeine. DH is not as negative now which will help once we start. My lovely Uncle is lending us the money for this tx so we won't have to pay any interest which is a huge relief.


----------



## Jo3

Hi ladies 

Ronnie I agree, so much going on its almost impossible for me to keep up  

Louise and Deb - I feel exactly the same way about getting nothing back when we have put into the NHS system all our working lives. Its so not fair. Although I did get a free hysteroscopy and laparoscopy from a GP referral aged 38 but wonder if that was because I hadn't had any fertility investigations or IVF at that stage. Louise where and when are you cycling? 

Kirsty - I am on the Serum thread too. I left CRM because they did not do any blood monitoring during stims and none when I got my BFP on my second cycle which ended in a chemical. So we opted for ARGC on our third attempt as they tailor the protocol and monitor bloods very closely.... its very intense. That didn't work either tho! So now we are opting for somewhere with a good reputation and cheaper which is why we chose Serum. We can do 2 cycles there for the price of 1 over here and have a little bit of a holiday out of it too 

Jules - Congratulations on being PUPO

Hi to everyone else

Jo x x


----------



## deblovescats

thanks ronnie - looking forward to relaxing in the sunshine, should get me in a positive mood for treatment
good luck at serum fourthtime lucky! 
We've got rain and fog here today so hoping the cruise will be sunny!
I'm on countdown definitely - a week tomorrow for my initial appt - can't wait. 
Glad it's the Bank Holiday next week - its definitely been a manic week at work. Got to take my scales to get them calibrated (the ones I use to weigh babies) Had a bad morning - had to give a talk to a baby group - about sleep/weaning etc so was hard - seeing all the babies and new mums! 
I'm hoping that will be all of us on here by next year!!!
Deb


----------



## Pollypoppet

Jules, congratulations on being PUPO. xx lots of baby dust your way, hope these two are sticky xx


----------



## Adventurer

jules - Congratulations on being PUPO, sticky vibes for your two embies   

Amelia and 4thTimeLucky - Hi and good luck with your up and coming cycles.

Louise - Sorry to hear you're having a hard time with GPs, the NHS, etc.  It really doesn't sound fair.

deblovescats - Wow, what a rewarding but difficult job you have, especially when TTC.  I really hope the next cycle works for you.  The cruise itinerary sounds like a dream.

KMDT - Fingers crossed that your third round is the lucky one.

Kirsty - Good on you for taking the initiative and writing to your MP.  I hope stimming is going well for you so far.

magz - I hope you get some resolution on what to do next in the coming weeks.  Good luck with your follow up appointment.

Pippi - Glad you had your review, and hope you come to some decisions you're happy with regarding OE or DE. 

Ronnie - I hope AF arrives on schedule.  Have a great time in the UK and I hope the June 10th appointment takes your mind off leaving on the 8th.  What a lovely Uncle you have.

AFM - I still havn't heard back from the Coordinator in Chennai which is annoying.  I know she's getting married in June, and has lots going on, but it's still no excuse not to do her job!  I think I'll see how much it will cost me to call her mobile, although there's no guarantee she'll answer.  Things here are going smoothly, I'm enjoying being back now


----------



## magz1

jules, well done on being puo. goodluck and I`ll keep everything crossed that u get your bfp
adventurer, I`m glad your enjoying being back. hope you hear back soon. when I see people like you it makes me stronger and more determined to achieve my dream
Ronnie, hope your af arrives on schedule. hopefully it wont be so painful has you'll have other things on your mind
kmdt, really hope this is your time
kirsty, hope things are going well
louise, it really is wrong we pay all that money into the system and we`re treated like this, it is wrong

AFM, well its getting better, I`ve come to the conclusion that I want the dream and to achieve that I will have to go through another round of ivf, I know my husband is going to be hard to convince, how`d you all do it?? magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi everyone,

*Ronnie*....I hope you get back to your 28 day cycle and feel a bit more relaxed. Lovely you are coming back to UK to see your kids soon! Try not to think about leaving again already otherwise you won't enjoy the time as much. What a lovely Uncle you have.. always a bonus not paying any interest back.

*Fourthtimelucky*...ah, I see... yes, I find that strange about no blood monitoring as well. But they always say to me if the follicles are growing nicely there is no need to do estrogen levels. They can see what's going on via the ultrasounds. It's a funny one I have to say. Best of luck with Serum... have you already been for your initial consultation with Penny? What made her decide on the Hyst and Lap? My consultant doesn't see the need to do one because he says the ultrasounds are so hi-tech these days and it's rare to find something on the Hyst that hasn't been spotted on a scan. As the scan shows nothing untoward then no need for the more invasive procedure... I do wonder though... most ladies at Serum seem to have one done as a matter of course. I wonder what Penny's train of thought is behind this?

*Adventurer*... I'm wondering if my MP will say anything groundbreaking... I doubt it though. Just seems unfair that it depending on where you live in the country rules whether you have any fertility investigations or treatment on the NHS. Even though we've been paying our NI for 20 years+ and surely deserve something back?! Any luck with hearing back from your coordinator yet? So pleased to hear you are enjoying being back!!

*Magz*.... thank you, things are going ok so far. This bit is usually ok, it's after ET that something goes wrong.. I'm hoping the EEVA machine will shed some light this time.. it's the imaging machine that's been on the news this week. At least I'll know one way or another if my eggs really are too old and can move onto DE without wondering why. Hmmm, convincing your hubby is the hard bit.. use your womanly wiles?! I just said to mine that I'm not prepared to give up on our dream yet, but need his support before continuing. Then begged basically! Maybe if you wholeheartedly promise this is your last ever go before moving on? It's a tough one though. Our OH's see us go through so much and it upsets them thinking about putting ourselves through the process again. I can understand why they are skeptical.

Hi to *Polly, Pippi, dillydolly, Deb, Karhog, Amelia, Louise* and PUPO *Jules*!

*AFM*.... second scan went ok. 9 follis between 9 - 12mm ... then some smaller ones (about 8 I think). Much the same as the last cycle. Lining is only 4mm so they've recommended a treatment that's still really in an investigative stage called a Neupogen uterine wash. The drug is G-CSF (Granulocyte colony-stimulating factor). The solution is injecting into the uterine cavity and is said to improve lining, making it more receptive to embryos and aiding implantation. It promotes the white-cell count and growth factors and is normally injected into patients suffering from cancer and undergoing chemo to increase their white blood cells. Cost £180. Worth a try! I'm throwing everything at this cycle. Next scan Friday, plus intralipids and the wash.


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone, I totally agree about feeling utterly let down with the NHS. My dp and I have worked all our life and paid all our contributions.....bearing in mind our TTC journey started over 20 years ago (when I was 22) I have NEVER received any funding for treatment from the NHS. 
I have  had hysterscopy and laparoscopy as part of investigations but have always been told I wasn't eligible for actual funding (postcode-  and now am too old) We have felt so exaperated with it all. We have (like many of you i'm sure) spent thousands and thousands of pounds trying to achieve our dream of what most people take for granted. We have also had to endure family and friends becoming pregnant and having family life -(obviously happy for them but bitter-sweet nethertheless)
Luckily for us, family have been a god send and have helped us out with costs every now and then which has truly eased the burden but it does make me so angry that we didn't get help from the NHS.

Kirsty- I had my last  treatment done in Prague and I had embryo monitering which sounds the same as what you have mentioned. Photos taken every few minutes to check division and growth- also the fact that they don't have to keep getting them 'out' to check minimises any atmospheric changes to the embryos.
We also chose to have the embryos cultered and grown in a solution called embryo-gen (google it- it's very interesting) There is also ebmryo glue which may be an option. We also had  assisted hatching on our embies as we wanted to try everything possible.
We weren't given the option of any of these things in this country - (assisted hatching my clinic here said thet would only do on a FET)- whether or not these extras we chose made the difference I don't know. All I do know is it worked and the treatment we received far outweighed any that I have had here......(I have had 20 plus treatments - so feel I can judge!!)

Jules- So please you have 2 little ones on board- hope they are snuggling right in and that you are taking it easy.

Magz- Hope talk with DH goes well- I have had to do that many times!

AFM- Just got back from consultants appt as they wanted to scan my cervix following a couple of proceedures a few years ago (they wanted to make sure it was mong enough)
Thankfully it is, so no stitch required-yay!  Also found out we are having a little boy- he proudly showed us all his bits and the sonographer confirmed this. Soooo excited it seems real now!

Hope everyone else is well- hi to Whitvi, Ronnie, Amelia, Fourthtime, Louise, Debs. KMD, Pollypoppet, Adventurer, Krolland, Dillydolly and anyone else i may have missed.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Karhog*... ahh, wonderful news about your little boy! I can imagine it must seem so real now... really, really happy for you.

Just reading about the Embryo-Gen... it has the same growth hormone (G-CSF) as the Neupogen wash which is interesting! I will ask my consultant about it. Thanks for the tip. All set up to have embryo glue (same as last time).. asked about assisted hatching, but the shell on my eggs/embryos is thin enough to allow for natural hatching, so it won't add an advantage for me. I'm literally trying EVERYTHING this time that can help.

xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi. The clinic I use offered us embryogen, the phot every five minutes thing and an endo scratch to assist with hatching - we went for the endo scratch but didn't feel any of the others were worth it, the photo thing identifies the best embryos but if you have a low number there is not a choice of which to put back so it wasn't worth it and the embryogen they said they didn't see any advantage in our case because the twins had implanted successfully - I also asked about dhea but they didn't  recommend it - I guess it depends on which research ur clinic is up to date with.  Like you said it worked for you and that's the important thing and in reality we will never know what made it work or what makes others fail. This is such a numbers game sometimes I guess you just have to be happy with what you have done xx

P.s boys are soooo lovely xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Jules on being pupo

glad all went well Karhog and that your little boy was obliging


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
i'm wondering like you kirsty about the hysto issue - it appears that most people who've been to serum have been advised to have it. It does appear to work sometimes, but i wonder if it's always necessary. Why have something intrusive if it's not necessary? I'm torn as to whether i need it or not. My UK clinic last year when i had tx didn't mention it and never mentioned having a septum in the uterus - they told me about the retroverted uterus and 2 small fibroids which would not impact on ET. Then when i saw Penny she said i had a ?blockage/septum. I saw my GP who said sometimes it can be an interpretation thing with scans and said to see what my new UK clinic say - i've got the initial appt with them next thurs - (getting excited now!) and if they say there's a problem, my GP said she would refer me urgently for a hysto on NHS. I know some people say Serum's are more effective than UK ones, but i'm not sure if it's necessary, though obviously it appear to have worked for some ladies.
i agree as well karhog with issue of NHS. 
Care also give you the option of having the embryoscope (where the machine takes photos every few minutes to monitor growth without taking them out of the incubator).
Deb


----------



## Louisej29

Hello lovely ladies

Off on hols for a week so will catch up when I'm back... And all refreshed and ready to go on ivf 4! 

Just wanted to say well done Kirsty for writing to your mp!! 

Love to everyone.  Have a good week

Love louise xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Debs* OMG what a lovely job you have dealing with all those lovely lil bubbas, then again I guess it can be upsetting at times for you 

*Adventurer* Yes I am very lucky to have him. I hated asking him but we really did not want to get the money from the bank. He is more like my Dad than an Uncle. Hope you hear from your Co-ordinator soon 

*Magz* I just had to sit down with mine and explain my reasons for wanting another go and that this would be the last time. We both are lucky to have been able to have children already so for us I guess the need to have one between us is not as big as others. It's something we both want but will not continue paying out. Good luck with persuading him 

*Kirsty* Yep he is the best and it would have not been a good thing to pay interest, DH would not have been so willing. It is hard for me not to think ahead because I know how hard it always is to leave them and that Katie always cries . Great news on those follies  and why not to trying everything you can to get your dream hun   

*Karhog* Excellent news and CONGRATS on having a Boy!!!! Makes it more real now and you can start choosing names how exciting 

*Louise* Have a great holiday xxx

*AFM* Still waiting for my AF  Have been feeling iffy the last few days and keep getting pains to one side so hoping its gonna be here soon. Have a great weekend all


----------



## deblovescats

how exciting karhog - must make it seem real now - at least you know what colour to decorate! 
hi ronnie - i do mainly enjoy my job, its very fulfilling but at times i find it hard being surrounded by little ones when i so want one myself! However, i do know of some of the stories of the mums - not all have had it easy TTC and we have a few twins (a few mums have had IVF! - so its more widespread than you would think.
Good on you kirsty - writing to the MP
We went out for lunch from work - a colleague's birthday next week, trouble was we all felt very lethargic when we got back and didn't feel inclined to do any work! We're also having computer problems - can't print or save letters etc
I'm getting pretty excited now - getting to seem real as my appointment now less than a week away. I need to ring GP surgery once back after the holiday - then need to ask for a print out to take to the clinic.
Deb


----------



## Adventurer

magz - Sometimes I wonder if I'm crazy keeping on trying like this, but then I'm not going to just leave frosties sitting in a storage vat.  I am humming and haaing about whether to try DE if my last frosties don't work.  At times I think I'm getting too old for it, just want to start living my life again without all this limbo and emotional pain.  Other times I'm driven by trying to get a sibling for my DS.  Although now there will be an almost 5 year gap between them, if I do manage to get pregnant later this year.  I always thought 2 years would be nice, like my brother and I, 5 seems rather big.  

Have you talked to your DH yet?  Mine has so far been Ok, I havn't had to pull out the big guns so I don't really have much advice.  I'd say just be honest and tell him how much it's affecting you, how much you want it and that it can't wait.  Hopefully you can afford it without going into debt like some people unfortunately have to do.

Kirsty - That sounds like a great number of follies.  I hope Friday's scan went well.  How were the intralipids and the wash?  How is your lining doing now?

Karhog - I'm glad you don't need a stitch, and what wonderful news    

Jules - I hope the 2ww is treating you well.

Ronnie - I hope AF comes soon.

deblovescats -   for a very productive appointment.

AFM - Still no word from the coordinator, I'll do a bit of googling about things, get everything sorted in my head, then write it down, then write to her again and copy in the Managing Director I think, hopefully that'll get me a reply.  I've got just over 2 months to go before I cycle again and I really need to know if I should take something in the month leading up to it, last time I took Prednisolone for elevated ANA's.  I guess I could always just take it anyway, assuming my GP here will prescribe it, but I'd rather they get back to me on it.


----------



## Ronnie3007

AF still no where in sight, I hate this getting older phase.  Have had a pain in my lower left side for a week now and am feeling yuk every morning.  No hot flushes but nipples are sore, also noticing I am getting worn out halfway round during the dog walk every time.  In my mind I wish it would be down to a miracle, that maybe when they went in 4 weeks ago to remove the clips that they pulled at them first before giving up and that it might have opened up slightly.  I know wishful thinking, how wonderful would that be tho    

Well if no AF by Saturday off to the shops I go to buy a pee stick.  Yeah right lol, my life is never that easy  

Hope you are all enjoying your bank holiday weekend.  In Germany today we have had rain rain and more rain today, how depressing. Makes a change for UK to have the better weather lol.  Have a good one


----------



## deblovescats

Decided to take my mind off appointment and have a trip out to a pretty little village Thornton Dale near Pickering - has a thatched cottage, stream running through the village, pretty cottages and a family ice cream parlour selling the most delicious icecream! (Thought I'd get it in now!!!) However, had to pick up my sister from York (she was coming back from a trip to Singapore/Sydney as she works as cabin crew for BA  ) - her train was delayed so missed Scarborough train, thought I'd do her a favour - big mistake! Massive queues for Bank HOliday traffic!!! We still got our trip but not as easy as planned! 
Going to GP tomorrow to get a copy of my blood test results to take to clinic on Thursday - excited but nervous now .... dreading something going wrong but trying to keep calm.
Good luck to anyone in 2WW
Deb


----------



## dillydolly

Did any of you have an antral follicle scan done at start of treatments with OE? I am guessing you did!

Anyway how many follicles did you have? I am just wondering what's the lowest number of follicles that anyone has had success with or at what point you move on to donor

Thanks


----------



## Pollypoppet

dillydolly said:


> Did any of you have an antral follicle scan done at start of treatments with OE? I am guessing you did!
> 
> Anyway how many follicles did you have? I am just wondering what's the lowest number of follicles that anyone has had success with or at what point you move on to donor
> 
> Thanks


3 follies, 4 eggs (?!), 3 fertilised, now pg with twins x

Hi deblovescats, I love that area, we are pretty close by so drive out there a lot. Sorry about the stress you had with bh traffic, I'm sure your sis appreciated it after her long flight x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi girls,

*Deb*.. yes, it's a strange one. Penny at Serum seems to do a hysto as a matter of course, but my consultant says unless there is very good reason on the ultrasound to have one he'd rather not do such a invasive treatment. I hope you get clearer advice at your appt on Thurs. Is a septum actually a blockage then? I always thought it was a heart-shaped uterus... I'll be interested to see what your new consultant says Deb.

*Louise*.. have a lovely holiday!

*Ronnie*.... how annoying you are still waiting for AF... sounds like your hormones are a bit mixed up hun, what with all the symptoms you are having as well. Miracles do happen! We had some hot sun down South.... Sunday was beautiful, Monday sunny, but breezy. Today it's pouring with rain again. Summer still isn't here.

*Adventurer*..... I seem to have fewer follis than before, but am trying not to worry about that. Quality over quantity I hope! The intralipids and wash went ok. Lining increased from 5mm to 7mm. Not brilliant, but perfectly ok apparently. Still a few more days to go to improve things.

*Dillydolly*.... I've always had a high number of follicles (on average 15 - 17) at my AFS, but all my cycles have failed... so it doesn't mean a lot! Look at Polly... 3 follicles and now pregnant with twins, so there really isn't much success that can be attached to that initial scan. I think when they are only seeing 1 or 2 follicles it's time to look at DE.

*Polly*... it always makes me smile when I see your numbers of 3 follis and now twins on the way! Gives me so much hope that I'll be in your position soon 

*Jules*... how is your 2WW going so far?

Hello to *Magz, Karhog, Pippi, Amelia, fourthtime, KMDT, Whitvi*

*AFM*... First lot of intralipids done, Neupogen wash done. Went back for third scan yesterday... 6 follis on the right, 3 on the left - all between 18mm and 25mm. Plus a few smaller ones. I seem to have a lot fewer than last time (half the amount), but trying not to let that worry me... I mean, it didn't work last time so no point focussing on that and making comparisons! I'll be happy if we get 9/10 eggs. Lining is now 7mm, up from 5mm on Friday - so the uterine wash worked, but I was hoping for something a bit juicier at this point! Apparently it's fine though. Ovitrelle trigger shot this evening then my egg collection is on Thursday... getting nervous now.


----------



## Ameliabedelia

Thanks for the welcome Ronnie and Adventurer.

Good luck Jules, will have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Kirsty – 3 ½! 

I’ve got my first appointment at CRM tomorrow and am feeling very nervous.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Good luck for your appointment *Amelia*! Let us know how it goes...

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck Kristylovesushi for ec....sounds like you'll get a decent number of eggs. hope the intralipids due the trick

on my scan I had 11 AFC and they got 12 eggs at EC. BFN thought....


----------



## deblovescats

polly - yes - it's a lovely area. Whereabouts are you? 
Weather here abysmal today - raining and cold! 
kirsty - thanks - you're right, i need to get some clarity at my appointment tomorrow - i'm really on countdown now! You're correct - a septum relates to the shape of the womb - i think its a bit of connective tissue which intrudes into cavity and makes it heart shaped. I just think that the previous Consultant would have mentioned it! 
I went to pick up blood tests yesterday - all satisfactory, got print out, but the key one i need for tomorrow - the CMV status was not there. I rang back and asked if it was in - the receptionist didn't even know what it was - i explained the GP had put it on the blood test request form at same time as the others, so i have to ring back this afternoon!!! Talk about cutting it fine - that's one i need for matching, the others are for starting treatment, so there was not the same hurry with them! GRRRRR! 
My little cat Timmy has been cuddling up to me - he really cheers me up! 
Deb


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies, can I join in on the current cyclers?  

I'm on a modified short protocol IVF, started injections last night on day 6 of cycle. 

If all goes well, EC should be around 3rd June?! 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## magz1

kirsty, goodluck with ec
adventurer, hope you`ve heard something. I don't even know what to say to other half, I promised last cycle was last, just don't feel ready to give up.
Ronnie, hope af has reared her ugly head
jules, how`s the madness of the 2ww? hope your embies are snuggling in nice
karhog, that's brill news, a happy and healthy pregnancy to you now, enjoy every minute
Hello to louise, deblovecats, Pippi, Amelia, fourthtime, KMDT, Whitvi and a warm welcome to eymet, ameliabedelia & dillydolly
magz xxxxxx


----------



## whitvi

Hi All,

Am feeling pretty confused today, have been waiting to get a smiley face on my Opk since monday (CD 10) but it's been negative up till now and this morning my temp went up enough for my Fertility Friend chart to say that I most probably ovulated on Monday!?!  If it's true that means we've missed our opportunity to TTC naturally this month and I am so disappointed.  It's the only thing that gets me through the month....  
If I did ovulate on CD 10 then that is the earliest I've ever seen before, and I guess the eggs (if there were any) prob wouldn't have been good enough to fertilise anyway.  But I just feel so disheartened.  Why is my body behaving like this!  It's so frustrating.
Anyway, on a more positive note I am now considering getting booked in for an endo scratch (since no chance of pregnancy) but am not sure whether to wait a few days more - what do you think?  I'm currently on CD 13 and my max ovulation day has been CD 15 in the past, so I suppose i'd see a smiley face either later toay or tomorrow if it was going to miraculously happen?
Also, I have another dilemma.  I am booked to go on holiday on Tues 2nd July (woohoo), and wanted to try and get in our ivf before that.  I am anticipating AF to show up around Monday 10th June at which point I'll start stimms.  Can I ask what CD you have had your EC's done typically?  I know it depends on the individual, but I'm just trying to get a rough idea.  I'm assuming between CD 12-14, right?  Just trying to work out if if we'd get ET (either emb or blast) before the 2nd July!!
Oh I do love to cut it fine....

Kirsty - oooh good luck with your EC today!  Fingers crossed you'll have a few more eggs/follies than you're expecting and that they are nice and good quality!  Also let's hope that all that prep work you've had done for your lining, and extra meds etc will do the trick this month!!  Let us know how you get on....

Magz - Oooh I thought you'd already managed to convince hubby to give it one last shot?  I know it's difficult, especially financially, but you don't want to have any regrets.  Good Luck!

Adventurer - I hope you've had word back from your clinic by now?  It must be very frustrating waiting to hear, and a bit unprofessional I have to say.  How's the NZ winter fairing?  Prob still warmer than it is here! Brrrr....

Eymet, Ameliadelia & Dillydolly - welcome!  Good luck with your treatments - fingers crossed we'll get some new joiner good luck and some much needed BFP's!

DebLovesCats - Did you get your last blood work results back yet?  It's always the way isn't it!

Ronnie - any news on AF yet?  I know what the waiting is like!

Hi to everyone else, and anyone who's on a 2WW - keep relaxed and stay in the zone!

x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*... It could be that your temperature has risen for a different reason and you haven't yet ovulated? A restless night's sleep, under the weather for example. Wait and see if you get a smiley face next couple of days before writing off this month. I'd BD just in case! With the IVF, EC for me is usually day 13 or 14, which corresponds with ovulation on a natural cycle. Then ET 3 to 5 days afterwards. You may be able to fit in treatment before your hols!

*Eymet*.... Welcome! How are your injections going?

Hello to everyone else reading and thanks for all the good luck messages for my collection!

AFM.... I got 9 eggs during my collection yesterday. A lot fewer than last time, but I'm praying for quality over quantity for this cycle. Just waiting for 'that phone call' now to tell me about fertilisation. Soooo nervous!

xxx


----------



## magz1

kirsty, well done and like you said its quality not quantity. praying for a good phonecall 4u
whitvi, I agree with kirsty your temp may have raised for another reason bd anyway just incase
magz xxxxxx


----------



## whitvi

Thx Kirsty and magz, guess what that smiley face turned up today! However temps have continued to rise so I literally have no idea what's going on! But we will BD just in case of a miracle and then I'll have to pray AF comes early again (unless I get lucky of course) bl00dy hell this messes your head up big time and I haven't even started IVF yet!!! Lol.

Kirsty when do you expect your call? Fingers crossed you get a high number of fertilised eggs!
Let us know, I'm sure it'll be fine though.

X


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*.... Good news re the smiley face! It's amazing how much joy that can bring when you see it on the stick isn't it?! How weird about your temperature? Are you feeling unwell? Hay fever with the warmer weather perhaps?

*Magz*..... Thanks for your prayers!

*AFM*.... So, I had the call this morning and 6 out of the 9 have fertilised. Not brilliant, but certainly not awful either. Last time must have been a freak response?! They are all one cell at mom and have been put into the EEVA machine. Wait and see what news tomorrow's call brings I suppose. Eeeekkkk!

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hoping they all thrive tonight kristylovesusshi. I think at our age, 60% rate of fertilisation is predicated so you got a little bit above that. But I know its hard seeing the numbers go down.


----------



## Pollypoppet

Well done Kirsty, I hope your six are fighters and keep dividing nicely as the should. Good luck x


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies!! Thanks for the welcomes!  

Kirsty, the injections are going ok thanks, first one I was quite nervous, but just focused and did it and realised it was not that bad. Have started cetrotide aswell now, so two per night... am on modified ivf so only stim a few days, so not bad at all really. 

Thursday I had second scan, two follicles and some other little ones, main follicle only 14mm though and they said they may cancel cycle if the main two are not a much better size by tomorrow's scan..    will let you know how it goes tomorrow..

Hope you have some good news on the fertilizations Kirsty!!


----------



## clairelouise253

Kirsty - wishing you loads of positive vibes for good news over the next few days 

Hi to everyone on the thread - haven't been posting recently but have been reading to see how everyone's getting on.

Claire x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks girls.... Just waiting for the second call now.

*Pippi*... Yes, you can't help but compare to the last cycle and think all subsequent ones will be just as good. My first two cycles had a worse fertilisation rate this this one.. So I should make comparisons against this one rather than the 20 eggs and 85% fertilisation one! Silly really.

*Polly*... Thank you, I'll keep you in touch! How are you feeling? Everything going well?

*Eymet*....the injections get easier and you don't even think about it in the end. Is the idea of the modified cycle to get fewer eggs of better quality and mirror it to a natural cycle as closely as possible? I hope your larger follis have a little growth spurt this weekend. Hot water bottle, brazil nuts, lots of milk/protein and pineapple! No curry, beer or wine for you lady. Haha! Sounds such a boring weekend  the things we give up eh? Definitely deserve a reward.

*Claire*... Thanks very much. I'm praying my little embies are still going strong. Hope you are well.

Update later...... X


----------



## Karhog

Good luck Kirsty


----------



## Sushi Lover

Just a quickie from me....

All 6 still going strong. One 2-cell, four 4-cell and one 6-cell. EEVA will make an assessment tomorrow (day3) as to which are the strongest. Transfer probably tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Eymet

Hi Kirsty, yes, the modified ivf is low stims, quite near to natural cycle. I have very low amh and therefore they like to stim as soft as possible.
Scan went well, both follies have grown to 16mm and they want to see me for another scan tomorrow, more injections for tonight and all going well, Ovitrelle tomorrow night...EC pencilled in for Tuesday, fingers crossed.

Best of luck to you for tomorrow's transfer!!!


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Eymet*.... That's great the scan went well! Good news about your two follis... Nice size, but they probably have a couple more days growth in them. Hope tom's scan is promising and you can trigger. It all seems much more real when they start talking egg collection doesn't it? Let me know how you get on.

I saw your name on the cycle buddies thread. I just can't keep up with all the people on there! It's so busy and stressful! This one is a lot more sedate for us 'overs' 

Thanks for your good luck wishes xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I agree Kirsty and it not so depressing when people start talking about the 20 or so eggs they have collected  xx

Afm on countdown to OTD (wed) but feel like it hasn't worked which is ok because I have 4 beautiful sons for which I will be eternily greatful, I know how lucky we are and if me having a bfn gives one of you lovely ladies more chance of a bfp then that is fab . Stand clear next time though!! xxx


----------



## Adventurer

Ronnie - Sorry to hear you havn't been having a good time of things.  A friend of mine told me yesterday she is getting night sweats so bad she has to change her sheets every few days.  

deblovescats - The village sounds idyllic.  That's one thing about living here in NZ, we are so isolated, Europe is so rich and varied, I lived in France for 6 years and I miss it!  I love cats too.  Did you get your CMV result, how was your appointment?

Kirstylovessushi - Definitely quality over quantity!  I can attest to that, I get lots of the latter, but little of the former.   for your 6 little embies going strong.  Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Eymet - Welcome and happy triggering.

jules - Keep hoping, it isn't over yet.   for OTD on Wednesday.

magz - Did you talk to DH?

whitvi - I'm glad you finally got a smiley face.  We've had a few pretty cold days, but Winter isn't too bad really, thank goodness for our wood burner!

AFM - I still havn't heard from the IVF coordinator, and didn't end up writing another email.  But I saw on ******** her wedding went well, and I congratulated her, and she responded to that.  So now I'm thinking she just must have had too much going on before the wedding, and that she might not even have got my emails.  Anyway, I feel more relaxed about it now, 2 months to go so there's still time, I just have to believe everything will get sorted out.


----------



## Louisej29

Hey ladies, how are you all

Lots of pages to catch up on so will have a read back through and pop back on to do personals later!  

Our holiday was lovely, v relaxing but back to reality now.

Glad it's a sunny day so I can top up my tan!

We are still undecided when to do our next ivf, keep changing my mind.  Either we start on June 11 which will be day 21 or wait another month.... 

Part of me thinks I should wait until next af as I'll be off work and completely chilled, it will have been 2 afs since bfn, more time to take all my h and b drugs to improve egg quality and the fact I drank wine last week worries me for starting next week

BUT then I think there is really no time to waste, each month fertility is dropping and I should do it now ASAP

Scared of rushing in and having another fail though

Argh.  What to do, clinic say it's totally up to me! Advise needed ladies. Shall I go ahead now or wait another month


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello ladies....

*Jules*... Yes, we just compare ourselves to those 30 year olds! Also that thread moves at such a fast pace I just find it difficult to keep... That's stressful in itself!! Sorry to hear you think it hasn't worked this time around. What makes your think that? None of the symptoms you had before? It's lovely to hear about your four gorgeous sons and how lucky you are to have them. Bless you for giving one of us a chance of a BFP instead though. I love that logic  ... I still hope your instincts are wrong and you get your BFP though. Going though the whole damn process is so debilitating when you don't get your reward at the end of it. Thinking on you on Wed.

*Adventurer*.... At least you know why the IVF coordinator hasn't been in touch yet then, which is reassuring. I think you mentioned her wedding before. She's probably been completely snowed under with the arrangements and anything surrounding 'work' has been out to the back burner.... It's annoying as this is your life though and not work at all! Hopefully when she comes back down to earth after the celebrations she'll sort your trip/appt out. You still have 2 months as you've said.

*Louise*... Thanks so much for your PM. I'll write back to you in more detail when on a proper computer and not straining to see the screen of my iPad in the sunshine! After your tip about wearing something orange for luck as it's a sign of fertility, I went into a small panic looking for an orange top! I don't own anything orange!! Found a Ted Baker blouse with orange piping in the end and DP had some old orange Calvin Klein jersey boxers, so I made him wear those. He thinks i'm completely bonkers now! In answer to you musings, I think you should wait another month... Because....
1. You can detox and get yourself all healthy again after the hols and prepare your body really well.
2. Another month will help your ovaries and hormones recover resulting in a more favourable EC
3. You'll be off work so a lot more relaxed
4. You have more time to get your head around another try. 11 days from now is a bit rushed.

P.s. waiting another month will not have any detrimental effect to your fertility. In fact, another regular cycle and AF will help.

Hello to everyone else reading.

*AFM*.... Today we had three 8-cell embryos transferred!! One grade 1 (EEVA chose this one) and two grade 2 chosen by the embryologist as next best after the EEVA one. Unsurprisingly EEVA said only one was of high enough quality to have a high chance of pregnancy. I'll take the one! The software is very hi-tech and almost mercenary in it's approach and decision-making. Not giving any false hope that a human might! We found out the timings of the cell division for this one were textbook... For example, splitting from 4 to 8 cell took 9 hours, whereas the grade 2's took 10 and 11 hours. Interesting stuff. So it doesn't mean the other won't have a good chance, just that the division was slightly slower. Of the other 3, one was still only a two cell and the others were a 9 and 10 cell so split too quickly. EEVA assessed them as 'low' because of this. They will stay in the machine until Tuesday as something may change and they could be frozen. We'll see. At least it gives us valuable info when deciding in DE if we need them next time. Praying there won't be a next time of course. Lastly, if it works am considering the name Eva!! Hahaha . Got to laugh eh?

Xxx


----------



## Karhog

Great news Kirsty! Hope they ( or at least one are snuggling in nicely), now to try and relax on the 2ww!
Louise- I agree with Kirsty, I personally would wait till next month as it will give your body and mind time to recover and prepare. Also being off will make things less stressful. One extra month won't adversely affect fertility but will give you time to relax.
Jules, fingers crossed for you really hope it has worked.
Hi to everyone else, enjoy what's left of the weekend!


----------



## goldbunny

i'm nearly 43 and just about to start down regging for my third go at ICSI! so i just thought i'd stick my head around the door here... fingers crossed! starting to feel a bit nervous now.. only a couple of hours til injection time!


----------



## magz1

kirsty, congratulations on being pupo, fingers crossed that you have the golden egg.
adventurer, I`m trying to broach the subject, he`s just looking at me lol. hopefully that co-ordinator will get back to you soon.
jules, its not over yet, fingers crossed and keep that pma going. have you tested yet??
eyemet, that good about your follies and you never know there might be another one there by Tuesday
hi, to all you all hope your having a good day and taking in the sunshine
magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

sorry goldbunny goodluck on cycle magz xxxxxx


----------



## Eymet

Big hellos to everyone, Kirsty, Magz, goldbunny, Jules, Adventurer, Louise and sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you're all having a stressfree weekend. You're so right Kirsty, the other thread I just can't keep up with! Great news with your embies, relax and take it easy!! Step by step!!  
I've had a bit of a stressful day, had another hour on the train for appointment this morning and woke feeling very wiped out and a bit hazy, anyway, managed to get to the clinic feeling quite weak, I guess side effects kicking in?!  Had another scan, one 17mm and one 18mm and another trying to catch up at 13mm....bloods taken...then a long train journey home really not feeling with it at all. Decided to do an OPK test when I got back home and it was positive (have done cetrotide inj. 4 nights previous) and when they rang with blood results she said LH is high, so she said to trigger straight away and have to go back first thing in the morning for EC, a day early!!    just hoping that I don't naturally ovulate beforehand!! Yikes!!!  Wondering if they can tell by scan before EC if I have ovulated and therefore not do EC in order to find out??
Well wish you all a relaxing evening, I'm planning an early night and will post tomorrow with news.... xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi guys
congrats kirsty - good luck on 2WW!
adventurer - i hear NZ is beautiful! Never visited though would love to one day. As you say, in Europe everything is so much nearer together so that we can see them quite easily.
I haven't posted for a few days as caught a bad cold and chest infection so feeling a bit sorry for myself! At least it's now before my holiday. Had a productive day at the clinic - just very tiring having 3 appts in one day! They were all very thorough - at least the consultant spent about an hour with me reviewing my medical history - so already so much more thorough than the other clinic. I felt really positive when i came home. It all felt more real when I had the appt with the Donor Nurse going through my criteria for donors. The only worry i had originally was about my bmi - i've been trying to lose weight for a while. However, the nurse said that my bmi fits their guidelines, the consultant just said to try and lose about half a stone to a stone, so going to try really hard. My BP was also up a bit, so I have to go and get it checked at my GPs but they think it could be due to anxiety at the appt. Anyway, i've been accepted and my name is now on the waiting list. They don't have a very long waiting list - it could be 2-3 months due to screening tests and preaparation, but not a long wait. Gives me time to save a bit more money! Re: hysteroscopy. I asked the nurse about it - she is going to check with consultant as i have 2 small fibroids and she will see if i need one to make sure it wont impact on implantation, but no mention of septum. If i need one, my GP will refer me for it on NHS. Hopefully i'll not need one. She also said that my lining was 5.2 which shows good potential for development of lining when on medication. So all in all i feel more positive. I'm going to go on holiday and chill, all ready for next cycle. I'm going to keep going as well. My sister has reiterated that she will help me financially which is very supportive of her. 
Only two weeks before my holiday. Just hope that the protests in Istanbul have disappeared by time we go on the cruise!
Good luck to everyone
Deb


----------



## whitvi

Hi All,

Hey Kirsty congrats on being PUPO!  Fab fertilisation rate, well done - lets hope this means much better quality eggs for you too and your chance for this month being IT!  When's your OTD - am interested to know how long after ET they work it out (or is from EC?)  Sit back and try and relax, are you off work?

Louise, ooh a hard one.  I can totally appreciate your dilemma, I know what it's like.  But like the girls have said maybe one more month wouldn't do any harm and you'd be in a much better place next time round with timings etc and giving your body a break.  Good luck whatever you decide though.

Deblovescats - well done on being on the wait list now, thats a worry off your mind and sound in the knowledge it won't be too much longer eh!  I'm also trying to lose a bit of weight, but have found with all this TTC malarky over the last 4 years my weight has slowly crept up as i've comforted myself month after month.  So hard to stay resolute to a diet with all this going on.  My willpower is non-existant, but I have hols in 4 weeks and have just slipped into a higher dress size which is majorly annoying!

Hi Eymet - wow so you had a natural LH surge?  Did they not do the down regulation protocol for you? (I assume not).  Well at least it's your body's way of saying you're ready.  How exciting.  I'd be interested to know what they do about checking if you've naturally ovulated before EC?  Let's hope that's not happened anyway, and that you're in time.  Good Luck, let us know how you get on.

Magz, Good luck with chatting to hubby - keep on and you'll wear him down in the end - lol...

Adventurer, Great at least your co-ordinator has had her wedding now and hopefully she can knuckle down to work soon! lol....  Ah your woodburner sounds lovely...

Hi Jules, Oooh good luck for OTD, only two more days.  You never know - keep your spirits and fight up!  I know easier said than done though.

Hi Karhog, how are you feeling - you must be over half way now, eh?

AFM, well the initial relief of the smiley face was short lived as I reaslied that it's the new advanced clearblue digital opk and the first 'flashing' smiley face only indicates a rise of estrogen, which precedes the LH surge.  However I've now had 4 days of 'flashing' smiley faces and no 'solid' smiley face to indicate LH surge.  So I have a feeling that the estrogen surge it's picked up is from the normal hormonal fluctuation during the luteal phase.

So I've gone back to thinking that i've actually not even ovulated this month (ie no LH surge detected or was just too weak) but my body thinks it has due to the increased temps or I just ovulated way too early.  Today is CD 17 for me and I have never ovulated this late before...
Nothing ever goes to plan when you want it to eh.

x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Morning girls,

*Karhog*..... Yes, I'll happily just take the one snuggling in nicely I have to say. How is your pregnancy going?

*Goldbunny*... welcome back! Best of luck for your next cycle. I hope it's third time lucky for you.

*Magz*... thank you!

*Eymet*.... Oh dear, what a stressful day you've had. How odd that your natural LH surge kicked in... the Cetrotide should stop this from happening?! Wow, best of luck for your EC today... I hope you get three nice ones. Presumably they can tell from the scan if you've ovulated or not by the look of the follicles.. I would think they would collapse once the egg has been released. Let us know how you get on.

*Deb*... thanks a lot! Sorry to hear you've bee poorly. Your consultation sounded fab. That's good to know re the hysto and no mention of the septum that Penny talked about? How odd. Great news that you are now on the waiting list... how exciting. Especially as it's only a 2-3 month wait. That will fly by. What a lovely sister you have. When do you go away?

*Whitvi*.... Thanks very much.. I really do hope the quality is better this time, but who knows really? Just a numbers game. It's usually 2 weeks from ET that you test. So mine is the 16th of June (HPT), but I can go in for a blood test earlier on the 14th if I wish. No, I'm in work. I've taken so much time off this past year with all the treatments that I can't really justify any more sick leave or holiday time. It gets harder making up excuses. To be honest, having time off and lying around at home didn't give me a BFP, so I thought moving around a bit might help this time. If I was at home I'd been bored, googling, brooding and worrying I shouldn't be sunbathing because of overheating. Then looking around the house worrying I should be ironing or something! At least I'm sat at my desk taking my mind off it all. Quiet week this week, so no stress. How annoying re the smiley faces..I didn't know about the flashing faces as oppose to the solid ones in the newer versions. So you had a surge, but no egg released? I have heard that once you are in your 40's the body doesn't release an egg every month, more like every 2 - 3 months... so try not to be too disappointed, it may just be an 'off' month. The other theory is you ovulated much earlier than usual which would explain the rise in temp. Did you notice any EWCM ?

Hello *Adventurer, Jules, Louise, Pippi, Polly, Claire* and anyone else reading.


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls

Just a little update! Very disappointing! Went for EC this morning and found that all three follicles had ovulated, couldn't believe it. They said in some cases this can happen, that natural LH surge will over ride the cetrotide. 
So, it's turning out to be an expensive learning experience...
Will try again next cycle, this time I will have tablets as well as Cetrotide and I will also do my own OPK's again and if I notice the first sign of a surge, will tell them immediately..rather than putting my trust in them. 

Very frustrating but nothing anyone can do!! They said that next time they can do bloods a little earlier to notice an LH surge, but if the follicles are not of a good enough size, can't do anyway!! Will give it a try and just have to wait and see..

Hope everyone's doing ok!! I'm a little deflated and having an easy day...xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi All,

I just wanted to drop few lines that I am busy at work covering my colleague who is in holiday for 2 weeks! I am doing OK waiting for my first scan on 14th to start 3rd cycle otherwise no news from me. 

Hope everyone doing OK I will need to read and catch up like 5 pages!! will post soon when I find a chance!!

Take care and good luck all! 

KMDT x


----------



## whitvi

Oh Eymet - what bad news!!  I can't believe your luck, especially with being on the Cetrocide too!  Like you say, it's all an expensive learning curve, and which is I believe what adds to the overall whopping cost of fertility treatment.  I'm so sorry to hear this for you.  I hope you're feeling ok, and not too crushed.  At least like you say you'll have a much firmer idea next time how to go about things.  Fingers crossed it's all plain sailing next time....  

Hey KMDT - Hi!  Bet you're pleased to be starting treatment again soon, will be round before you know it (prob about the same time as me).

AFM, so I called ClearBlue in the end to get some clarity around the questions with this new advanced test, and it does seem if you start to test too late in your cycle (apptly with my short cycles I should've started testing on CD5!) then you may miss your LH  surge and only pick up the rising estrogen which also happens in the luteal phase of your cycle.  Once it detects your rising estrogen the computer chip in the test is set to keeps showing as a 'flashing' smiley face until it detects your LH surge, and will keep showing as a 'flashing' smiley face everyday regardless!  very confusing and I think it just sounds like a ploy to get you to use more tests throughout the month.  Feel like I don't trust this advanced test kit anymore!  Luckily, they still do the old type test kit, but you have to order it on-line.  They do like to make things awkward...
So, I am now 100% certain that I either missed ov, or like you say Kirsty, it was just one of those months where I didn't produce an egg.  I guess if that's the case, then I'd rather have a month like that now, rather than when i'm stimming as I might not've got a very good result.  Oh who knows anyway - I sure don't!
So I'm going to pick up my suprecur spray tomorrow and start my down regging - Roll on AF!

xx


----------



## magz1

eymet, what bad luck so sorry.
jules, hows the 2ww madness going? have you caved in and tested early or have u been a good girl?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Whitvi and Magz!! Just couldn't believe it really!! Will keep positive and use what I know now for the next cycle!! 

Hope you're all doing well!! xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Whitvi, how annoying with the new clear blue tester but like you say, at least it's this month. Onwards and upwards hopefully.  With a bit of luck you won't need one but I got my CBFM old style off that well know auction site at a good price (it all helps the IVF fund!) So you could look there. I'd offer you mine except I'm so superstitious and afraid ill tempt fate for something to go wrong so it's staying in the cupboard for now, alongside the fertility books, hypnotherapy CDs, conceive plus and mooncups! Good luck for you upcoming cycle and hopefully you be thinking about ovulation days ever again!

Kirsty -fabulous news that you're PUPO, I really hope that one or more stick this time. I agree that sitting around for the whole 2weeks isn't always the best plan, especially if you're prone to spending the time googling and such like.  A little distraction and not too much strenuous activity is probably the best, but definitely no stress if you can help it.  Good luck, try to enjoy knowing they're in there doing their best to snuggle in, and look after yourself.  Thanks for asking after me, all fine this end. Next "event"is a scan on 11th after which I'll see e consultant and discuss delivery options. As long as twin one is head down we should be able to try natural instead of a c-section, which would be preferable but of course I'll do anything just to get them out safely.

Debslovescats, sorry for late reply. We're in Northallerton, love it up here right between the yorkshire dales and the north york moors. We went to Fountains Abbey yesterday to soak up the summer weather. I used to be long haul crew for the same airline as your sister so I know how she felt after her trip and how much she would appreciate the effort you went to. I'm short haul now though. Hope you're soon feeling better.

Eymet, that's very bad luck, have the clinic been any more forthcoming? It's sounds a little dismissive to say it just happens sometimes. I would be fuming, you sound frustrated but pretty chilled which is probably healthier.  At least they will be on the lookout for it next time and I suppose we all go through cycles where they discover something about us where with the benefit of hindsight it might have been managed better. In my case is was inadequate progesterone support and the fact that we needed ICSI not just IVF. 

Louise, glad you had a good holiday. It's difficult to make that decision as to when to start. I had a dilemma this time last year, had been on primulot and just about to start stimms when I broke my ankle. Aargh! could have carried on with the cycle but it would have been difficult to get to my central London clinic for appointments, and with my body working hard to fix my ankle it just didn't make sense to give it any extra work to do.  But I was so stressed about my falling egg reserve and declining egg quality it was hard to delay.  In the end I went with my head instead of my emotions and delayed a couple of months, it gave my body chance to get back up to strength.  Actually that next cycle didn't work (for unrelated reasons) but the one 5 months later did, so I worried about the passage of an extra month needlessly! At the end of the day, you will know what's best and the decision you make will be the right one. X

Hi everyone else, good luck for your different stages of this crazy game. I don't post much but i do keep up with all your journeys and send lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all - it's a BFN for us - looking onwards and upwards (off to Mauritus in 2 1/2 weeks) - will probably cycle again in 3 months after I've lost a bit of blubber (asked dh for a cross trainer for my birthday at the weekend) xx


----------



## magz1

jules, I`m sorry, but what a great attitude you have. what a fab holiday to look forward to. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Jules, so so sorry to hear your news, it's never easy after all we invest in it. As Magz said, you have a great attitude, keep it up for the next cycle where you can start afresh. In the meantime have a fab holiday x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Jules*.... oh no!!!! So, so sorry to hear that hun. You tested a day early though right? So things could still change?

As for Mauritius, wow, what an amazing holiday destination. It's something to look forward to.

Take care


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks guys - kirsty I tested today which is 15dpo and 13 dpt - technically OTD is tomorrow but I used a clearblue digital which detects up to 4 days early.  I have another one for tomorrow morning but it is just a formaility xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Jules*... sure, I understand. I'd be the same as you with the testing. Being 15 dpo you should now have enough hcg in your system for the test to pick it up. I'm really sorry hun. I wish you every success for your next cycle and hope you, DH and the twins have a nice time in the Maldives. It's such a wonderful place that your wounds will heal a little bit easier I think 

xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

My clinic have called to say one of the other embryos that was a 9-cell on day 3 has reached blastocyst today (day 5) and is of high enough quality to be frozen!  Never had this before so it's lovely to have a back-up plan.  It's a 2AA apparently and they strongly advise freezing it.  More money, but I can't bring myself to give up on it as this is our last go with OE.

Would everyone else do the same?  £1,000 for one egg is extortionate!

This gives us lots more hope on the ones they transferred!!  Especially the one EEVA chose.

xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kirsty I'd definitely freeze - obviously hope you won't need it until you'd like a baby brother of sister for your BFP this time xx


----------



## Karhog

Jules...so sorry to hear thingsdidbt work out this time. Have a fab holiday and get all relaxed and refreshed.
Kirsty...great news! I would defo freeze....still a lot cheaper than a fresh cycle.
Eymet...how frustrating for that to happen, hope you are Ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm- no news really but I guess that's a good thing. Next scan will be a week Fri.


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
Wanted to join this thread as I turned 40 earlier this year and I am about to start my down reg sniffing tomorrow. My 3rd IVF. And, like Goldbunny, hopefully 3rd time lucky. 
Goldbunny, I have been on the miscarriage thread with you as we both miscarried about the same time late last year.....and now we are cycling again together. Best of luck to us both and to all the other ladies on this thread. I will read more personals and send more details as I get back in to this website - have not been visiting very often but will do now that I am back on the rollercoaster.

xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Morning ladies

Just a quick one as off to work nut just to say welcome to loopeee and Mary Mary.  

Kirsty! Fabulous news re your blasto that you can freeze!! What a good cycle so far.... Means those ones that were put back in will be great quality !  Ooohhh I have high hopes for you, and little Eva!!  Hope your 2 ww is going ok, keep stress free!! 

Jules.  Sorry to see your news.  Big hug xx

Eymet.  That's terrible what happened, should your clinic not have been monitoring you more closely? 

We have pretty much decided to wait another month before proceeding with ivf four! Eeekk, can't believe I'm on round 4, scary! 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## deblovescats

sorry to hear your news jules - fingers crossed for next attempt, enjoy hols! 
polly- small world - i've been to Northallerton a few times, Fountains Abbey is fabulous - such a gorgeous setting, especially with the river! My sister's long haul, so hardgoing with jetlag etc. Bet you find it hard sometimes to co-incide tx with work schedules! 
just on countdown now to my holidays - hoping to come back refreshed and ready to start tx! 
Deb


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Jules and Karhog*... thanks for the reassurances and advice. I decided to go ahead and freeze my little blasto. Hopefully I won't need it, but it's nice to have a plan B.

*Loopee and MaryMary*... welcome back to the rollercoaster ladies! Best of luck to you both for your 3rd cycles. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Loopee.. it must be hard to pick yourself up from that and try again, GoldBunny as well. I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you both. Regarding your question Mary... I'm surprised they haven't mentioned egg quality to you as it's usually the consultant's prerequisite excuse when the cycle fails at our age! I thought the only way to tell the quality of the eggs before fertilisation is to have genetic testing.. which is mega expensive. I wasn't aware the embryologists could see this under the microscope, for example, until after they have been fertilised. I haven't heard of a 'compacter'... sounds like it was a Morula they transferred as that is the stage before blastocyst. Maybe it's the clinic's word for it? I suppose the best questions to ask are about other factors affecting a positive outcome as we know quality is on the low side... your lining for example, can that be improved or thickened.. do you have any polyps or fibroids impeding implantation? My consultant advised me to take DHEA to try and improve the quality last time (I got lots more eggs, but still no BFP)... so really, I think it's impossible to improve the quality. Ask the consultant anyway though. Have your immunes been tested? NK Cells? You may need intralipids or steroids? Would a change of protocol or drugs help for next time? Below is the link to Agate's thread regarding what to do and ask after a failed cycle.. it's long, but may give you some pointers! Lastly, be blunt with the doctor.. ask them what your chances are going forward with OE and how many cycles you should have before considering other options, such as DE (if you are open to that idea). I know it's an incredibly tough choice to make and I one I have struggled with as well, but in the end I said to myself, it's either DE and achieve my dream of becoming a mother, or remain childless... it was an easy decision to make. We've already decided this 4th go was our last chance with OE and will go on the donor list if it fails. You are still only on your third go though, so I wish you so much luck it works.

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0*

*Louise*.... thanks a lot, I'm really praying it's my turn! Glad you are waiting another month.. I know, round 4... I can't believe it either! I never thought I'd be at this point. 

*Debs*... I bet you can't wait until your hols! Good for you hun.

xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Girls,

Welcome Loopee & marymary!  I've also just started sniffing so am waiting for AF to arrive sometime in the next week or so.  I think Goldbunny is at the same stage too, so there will be a few of us doing this at the same time.  

Jules - so sorry to hear your news, it is crushing I know, but at least you have your lovely holiday to look forward to - very brave at the thought of taking your twins with you but it'll be worth it when you're there!  Good luck for your next round (if there is one).

Louise - your next round will be here before you know it, enjoy some time off and get back life's perspective and then you'll be ready to start again soon enough!

Same goes for you too Deblovecats!

Kirsty - wow fab news re the Blasto!  What's another £1,000 in the grand scheme of life when it could mean another chance at your OE bubba, or indeed as Jules says maybe even a lil bro or sis for next time around??!!  Bl00dy ridiculous prices they charge though....  Thats great news and yes we all now have high hopes for you that this is the one!  What's EEVA by the way?

Hi to Karhog and Pollypoppet, KMDT, Magz, Eymet & Goldbunny!

I'm on day 2 of sniffing today (CD 19), and am already starting to fret about my first scan worrying that there will be cysts or the downreg hasn't worked or something!  I'm already starting to go crazy..... lol.

x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*... thanks hun, you are right... after all the money we've spent another £1,000 is nothing! It's the same price for freezing 1 egg or 10 eggs though... so annoying! EEVA is Early Embryo Viability Assessment system... the time lapse imaging diagnostic system that films the embryos 24/7. The software then picks the embryos most likely of achieving a pregnancy on day 3.

Have a read....

http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/treatments/eeva.html?gclid=CP7o-PfZzLcCFY1Z3godkjUA8A

Good luck with the sniffing... I hate that bit. The downreg will normally eradicate any cysts so you should be fine hun. I know that feeling of starting to go crazy already!! You never get used to it. Good luck! 

xxx

/links


----------



## goldbunny

sorry i'm so lame at doing personals, i keep reading the thread and then not posting because i think i'll post later when i suddenly magically will get around to doing them... which somehow never happens... 
wishing everyone well though at whatever stage they're at. 
     
we nearly forgot my d/r injection last night but luckily i remembered before it was too late - have set an alarm for today so hopefully we won't forget again... i'll be ages downregging so probably will be nothing to report for weeks..


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Jules but try enjoy your holiday..at least you get time out and can start to deal with the bfn. 

Good luck kristylovesusshi sushi, and great they have one to freeze, yea another 1000 is a drop in ocean...nice to have something to fall back on.

Glad to see you have decided to go again Louise...at least making the decision feels as if you are in control.


----------



## Adventurer

Louise - I'm so glad you had a lovely holiday and are feeling refreshed.  I think go with your intuition about whether to wait another month or not, it seems as though your heart is saying wait, so maybe that's what you should do.  Just realised you have decided to do that already, yay!

Kirsty - Congratulations on being PUPO.  The EEVA machine works is really interesting.  I hope you're still managing to take your mind off the 2ww.  How exciting your were able to freeze a blast too, although I'm sorry to hear of the extra cost.

goldbunny - Hi and good luck for your 3rd cycle!

Eymet - I'm so sorry your body overrode the cetrotide.  I really hope next time they get it under control.  Yes, very wise to contact the clinic asap as soon as you have any niggling doubts about anything I think.  I'm glad they'll do bloodwork sooner next time.

deblovescats - I hope you're feeling better now.  Your appointments sounded tiring but very productive and that's great news about the short waiting list!  You must be really looking forward to your cruise.

whitvi - Interesting to hear about how the Clearblue works, I've never had any luck with ovulation tests as I have PCOS and it's all over the place for me.  Happy sniffing and fingers crossed AF arrives soon.

KMDT - Good luck for your next scan.

Pollypoppet - Good luck with your scan too, a natural birth sounds great, but as you say, bringing the babies safely into the world is the priority.

jules -   I'm so sorry but am glad you will try again.  Did you say you have 4 lovely boys already, that is a blessing.  Going to Mauritius sounds like a great way to get your mind off things.

Karhog - Good luck for your next scan.

loopee - Welcome and happy sniffing.

MaryMary - Welcome, I havn't heard of being able to tell the quality of eggs before fertilisation, only of doing PGS on embryos.  I think a compacter would be a morula, the stage before blastocyst.  Kirsty summed it up well, good luck with this cycle.

Pippi, Magz - I hope you are both doing well.

AFM - Nothing to report at the moment, just chilling out and waiting for the coordinator to get back to me about my August cycle.

 to everyone.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Goldbunny*.... it's really panicky when you forget your injection isn't it?! How long will you downreg for? Which medication are you on?

*Pippi*.... Yes, I was shocked and pleased to find out one was good enough for freezing! Trying not to think about the money  It's my 'plan b' before moving onto DE. Hopefully I won't need either. 

*Adventurer*.... Thank you! Yes, my clinic thinks all IVF treatment will be done by EEVA in the future as it's so much more accurate. Really interesting stuff. I'm at work and it's been fairly quiet this week so stress-free. Trying not to google too much as it sends you round the bend  Glad to hear you are chilling out. Round roll your August cycle!

Hello to everyone else reading.. any updates from the cycling ladies or those gearing up to cycle soon?

*AFM*... 5dpt 3 day transfer, had mild AF-type pains all week and tired, but ALWAYS tired in second half of cycle! Trying not to symptom spot, but it's so hard not to. A nice relaxing weekend coming up 

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi ladies. How are you all, hope everyone is having a nice weekend in the sun x 

Kirsty, how's the 2ww going? Try not to sympton spot too much . Still keeping fingers and toes crossed!!

Adventurer. Has the clinic got back to you about your August cycle yet? Think we will be cycle buddies! 

Whitvi.  When's your scan.  Hope it's all going ok. 

Deb. when's the holiday?

All ok with me. Apart from work hassles!! 
Was summoned to see the head who told me they had been accommodating with me so far but it won't continue as I am not ill and I don't need to have operations but I am "electing " this.  I told him I did not choose infertility! 
Was told any more time off will be unpaid. I felt like I was off for some kind of cosmetic surgery!!  He asked me lots about my plans for future cycles/time off (which I'm not sure he's actually allowed to do!) and said if I plan to take any more time off I need to check with him first to make sure the dates are mutually convenient for the school. I said this was not possible as the dstes are around my cycle . He told me he'd informed the governors why I've been off ( which made me a bit cross) as I pointed out ...out Of the 4 ivfs I'll have had by the end of the summer 3 have been in Sch hols.  Even my mc was at Xmas hols!! I had 2 weeks off in nov And a week after Easter which I don't think is too bad all things considering! 
He clearly does not understand the world  of ivf! If he pushes me too far and causes me stress I'll just go off on long term sick

Anyone else had any problems with employers/time off/ not understanding ivf ??


----------



## Adventurer

Louise - OMG, how awful for you!  He sound's like he really has no clue.  I've never been in your situation, I'm not working at the moment.  Back in 2008 when I did my first IVF's, my employer was quite understanding (a woman), she organised me a laptop and said I could work from home when I needed to, I had a desk job though.  I'm sorry I don't have any advice, but your plan to go on long term sick leave if he pushes you too far, sounds good to me.   we might be cycle buddies.

Kirsty - I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend, yes, very hard not to symptom spot, unless you are doing something which totally distracts you.  But I've tried that, and got a BFN, and wound up asking myself if I hadn't taken it easy enough, it's a no win situation!  Sending you lots of   and sticky vibes.  Do you think you'll HPT?


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi ladies
I've been reading for a few weeks, now ready to take the plunge and sign on to FF for ICSI no. 4. I'm so glad there is an over 40s thread, I can relate to the stories here. I've been D. Regging for 3 weeks now due to lining having been too thick initially. Was a bit shocked as the suppressed scan had passed without a hitch last three times. Have had double dose of buserelin for over a week now, it's been like having a hangover through the night and into the day every day. Drinking gallons to keep it at bay. Such a struggle to get to work and make it through the day. Sat next to woman about to give birth - they had a shuffle the other day and I just knew she'd be next to me. I feel like a voyeur! She drinks a bottle of diet coke every afternoon and looks calm and radiant. Despite sonographer on Friday mentioning a cyst and possible aspiration, they've told me to go ahead with stimms tomorrow so I am on my way at last. Had Mmc at 8 weeks in Sept last year, final scan giving that diagnosis on my 40th birthday. Seems to have taken ages to get over that and recover, start to feel normal and happy (relatively speaking) before cycling again. It's been inspiring reading FF as well as scary, and I'll be glad of the support. 

Louise, I think your employer is being outrageous. Do you know any lawyers or HR people who can advise you? There may be some guidance on this site. Once people start demanding your future plans re fertility it seems unreasonable and potentially sexually discriminating, but I'm no expert. 

Hello to everyone and good luck / best wishes.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi blink button and welcome to the thread.  Me and Kirsty are both on ivf 4 as well so we are all keeping fingers and toes crossed that 4 is a lucky number ! 
Poor you Dr for so long , not nice! At least you are onto the next stage now. I can relate to how you must have felt as I also had a mmc at 8 weeks, not the faintest clue there was a problem until the scan. It was 5 days before my wedding day so not quite the run up to the wedding I'd always dreamed of! it takes a long long time to get over and I'm still not there but have to keep going and hope for that miracle! 

Lots of luck for a successful cycle

Hope everyone else is going ok. Have a great Sunday xx


----------



## BlinkButton

Thanks Louise - I've referred to DH in my signature just because he feels like my husband but actually we've been engaged for nearly 3 yrs because I keep putting off the wedding to avoid the scenario you went through. You must be one brave and strong lady to cope with that pressure, it must have been surreal! I am thinking we have to do it next year though, can't keep on keeping on waiting for everything. Thanks for the welcome. Off to tend to DH and his hangover - trying not to get annoyed, think he needed the release.


----------



## Louisej29

Yep was the hardest week ever, we very nearly postponed the wedding but went ahead and glad I did. Funnily enough, though I sobbed every day that week and broke my heart at my parents the night before my big day, on the actual day itself I felt absolutely great and was swept up in the moment with it all and was happy and radiant! The day after the wedding I felt really poorly , think it all caught up with me and we didn't end up having a honeymoon but when alls said and done don't regret going ahead at all. So get your wedding booked!! It's hard not to let ivf just take over your whole life isn't it! 

Hope Dh hangover not too bad! 

Another stupid comment to add to the many we have all heard.....

Our house has just sold (finally!) so now looking for a house to buy! Very excited! Mother in law said to me yesterday that we would be very stupid to even consider spending money on another ivf because once we are in our new home, in a new environment with a change of scenery it would be bound to happen naturally very soon!! 

Argh!!  People just don't get it do they!!  ....

Xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

Jules - I am so sorry to hear your news....

Louise - That is awful that your boss treated you like that. My boss on the other hands he is fine and not asking any detail once I told him that I am going through family matter for months. I guess I am lucky in that way. I wouldn't mind tell him that I am doing IVF/ICSI but feels like too earlie to tell him anyway. Take long sickness if you can then at least you don't have to stress about your boss/work. 

Kristy - Congrats!! and good luck with your 2WW. I will follow you soon!

Adventurer - How are you? and good luck with your next cycle!

whitvi - I never had sniff stuff before how does it make you feel?? I am about to start my next cycle and getting excited! Somehow I have good feeling about this time.

Karhog - As you said no news means good! 

Welcome to new ladies!!!

AFM - My first scan will be on next Friday 14th. My colleague is finally coming back to work from Tue... I have a good feeling about next cycle so hoping to get 3 time lucky for me. We bought juicer yesterday that we are going to start semi-microbiotics diet and generally avoid to eat meat, caffeine, alcohol and daily product. We might not be able to do 100% but if we can stick with 90% which improve our diet so much so why not do that. Also I have started to run again. It's warmar and brighter outside therefore I want to keep fit till ET. I want to lose couple kg before ET. 

That's all for me.

Hi to everyone else I missed.

KMDT x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* Hope you are relaxing, not long now   Sending loads of babyglue  

*AFM* We see the Top man at our Fertility clinic tomorrow morning, so feeling a tad excited and nervous. Looking forward to starting the tx for the 2nd time. Praying my AF comes on time this month!!! Hope you are all well, sorry for lack of personals have been in UK for the last week so had limited internet time. Hoping you are all well


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jules* So sorry about your BFN, hope you enjoy your holiday and take time to recover from this to regain strength for your next tx


----------



## whitvi

Hi All,

How is everyone doing?  Whats happened to the weather again - summer over??!  Can you believe i'm sitting at my desk with my coat on - i'm freezing!

Hey Ronnie, welcome back - so round 2 is upcoming?  Thats great you're getting to see the top guy.  Hopefully this will be what makes the difference for you.  When is your AF due?

Hi too to KMDT - Good luck for your scan this week - are you down regulating at the moment?  Hope your diet/detox is going well and you're making some yummy juices to drink.  You're being very good, well done.

Well done for selling your house Louise!  Have you actually completed, or have an offer going through?  Yes something good for you to focus on outside of the ivf malarky - it might just help you to think about something else for a bit.  How exciting to be going house shopping!
Can't believe your employer though either - he obv has no idea.  Did you raise all that to him at the time?  How insensitive and no compassion whatsoever.  I have been having a bit of a rough time with terminal illness in my immediate family and have had to have quite a bit of time off to which my employer has said they want to 'support' me, but have said I need to take any time off as holiday (even for appts of a couple of hours).  I'm not allowed to work from home and when my holiday runs out I'll have to take any other time off as unpaid.  They are within their rights with all this, but I have no idea what they mean by saying they'll 'support' me through this.  It makes my blood boil - i've worked here for 12 years and have giving my blood, guts and soul to this place and this is how they repay you.  Let alone what they are going to think when i go through IVF! So I know what you're going through hun.  Def, if it gets too much, just get signed off sick by your doctor with stress.  That is the most important thing right now.  You can deal with any else afterwards.  


Welcome Blinkbutton!  Wow downregging for 3 weeks and on a double dose at the end!  Glad to hear you're now finally allowed to stimm!  It'll be a massive relief to your system (for a bit, lol...)  Good Luck!

Kirsty - Hey you doing on the 2WW!!  Hope you're all good, and getting through it relatively unscathed!  Thanks for sending the info about EEVA - it's amazing what technology they can introduce nowadays.  I'll keep that filed for future reference should I need it (but hopefully not...)  

AFM, well AF was due at the weekend (if it was to come based on my previous couple of cycles), but alas of course it's nowhere to be seen now that i WANT it to come!  I know that DR can delay it, but it doesn't feel like it's anywhere in sight, although I feel like my body needs it to happen - kind of like in limbo land - and my lower abdomen/ovaries etc feels like there is some kind of electrical energy buzzing away (like I'm at the start of the 100 meter sprint waiting for the gun to go off! - yes I know that sounds weird...) - Does all this sound normal when DR?  Or is it in my head??

If I haven't seen AF by Weds (CD 26) i'll do a HPT and call the clinic if its negative to see if there is anything they can do start AF off.  I am ultra sure i'm not pregnant either as I either ovulated way too early to be in with a chance, or I haven't ovulated at all this cycle.  Grrr, and I'm supposed to be going on holiday at the beginning of July too!!

Hi to everyone else, Adventurer, Magz, Goldbunny, Pippielk, Karhog, Eymet, Loopee, Marymary Pollypoppet, and anyone i've forgotten!  Thanks for listening and keeping me a bit sane!
x


----------



## BlinkButton

Louise - congratulations on your new home, sounds idyllic. Your MIL not so tactful, empathy not her strongpoint then   Hope she keeps her mouth closed for a bit. My own mother shocked doctor could advise another cycle - exclaimed something really tactless about what on earth he was thinking.  


Whitvi - first day of stimms did come as a relief thanks, though Ive made a series of poorly chosen comments to people at work today (having been aghast just now about mothers speaking out of turn). Not sure if i can put that down to hormones but i will while i can.


----------



## whitvi

Blink button, yes just put it down to hormones! We're being pumped full of non-natural stuff so were allowed!

Luckily for me my AF arrived this afternoon.  Just goes to show how much I know my body!
Now just waiting for scan to see state of play for next hurdle.  Hopefully I'll be stimming soon.....

Xx


----------



## deblovescats

welcome blink
sorry about the illness in your family whitvi - i know what you mean about employers. I mean people with kids get loads of time off, which most of us haven't taken - i.e maternity leave, parental leave, carer's leave .... lets hope we all get our time at this as well! You need to check all the work policies as well. Last year, when a cousin of mine died only 6 weeks after being diagnosed with cancer, which was a shock to everyone, my manager made me take a day off as annual leave - checking with the policies later, i found out I could have had the day off without taking leave as he was a family member! Thanks a lot! I've also found out that my employer lets you take 5 days leave for IVF treatment as well as annual leave - I just need to pluck up courage to tell them about it so I can claim it!!! So far, I've managed with annual leave or 'time owing' as i sometimes work longer hours and can claim it back.
I got the message from nurse at clinic today that consultant says I don't need a hysteroscopy for the fibroids at the moment - he said they're both small and on the outside, on the fundus, at the top of the uterus so shouldn't impact on implantation. He said that if the embryos are good quality but don't implant, that might be the time to have the op. Just waiting now for a match! Can't wait.
Deb


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi girls,

*Louise*... I'm cross with the way you were treated at work!  As if you are 'electing' to be in this situation?! As you've said, it's not as if you are off having liposuction or getting your boobs done! He really cannot ask you about your plans to take more time off as it's medical related. Fancy telling the school governors! What a cheek. I would have been seething. Honestly, you could get your GP to sign you off with stress on a long-term basis after that meeting. I haven't told my boss anything about the IVF. The time I've taken off I've just said it's for 'gynaecological reasons' and my consultant has written me a certificate. This time I've only had odd days so it's not as obvious... but last year when I was off for 2 weeks I said it was a minor gynae op and HR were satisfied with that. I just thought if I told the truth I would be treated unfairly going forward. It's not right is it? Adds even more pressure  What your MIL said... jesus.. what is wrong with people?! They just say the wrong things totally. As if a new house with a change of scenery will suddenly miraculously solve your fertility problems?! Comments like that don't help! I know she was trying to be kind and positive, but still...... 

*KMDT*.... thanks a lot! Good luck for your scan on Friday.

*Ronnie*.... trying to relax, but it's always in the back of your mind! How did your appt with the top fertility doctor go?

*Adventurer*... I had a relaxing weekend thanks. Yes, I will do a HPT after the last cycle's horrendous blood test result and DP and myself in floods of tears having mini-breakdowns in the waiting room! Will test at the weekend if AF hasn't arrived by then. Still have crampy pains and backache as if AF is going to start any minute. I'm due on Thursday and the cyclogest usually doesn't delay it!

*BlinkButton*.... welcome and best of luck for number 4! As Louise said... we are praying 4 is the lucky number. I've never been on buserelin, but it sounds awful. What's the point of feeling like you have a hangover with none of fun drinking stuff beforehand! Not fair . How are your stims going so far? Sorry to hear about your MMC, it must take a while to feel human again and be strong enough to try again after that.

*Whitvi*.... doing ok thanks.. feel quite relaxed, but also feel as if AF is on the way  Glad your AF has started so you can get going on the stims soon  Good luck with your baseline scan. When is it?

*Deb*.... wow, interesting your employer gives special leave for IVF. I've never heard of that. What a great idea! Good news about your fibroids then. Ooh, exciting waiting for your match.

*AFM*... I'm now 9dpt 3 day transfer. Could test early as others do, but I'm too scared. Feel like AF is about to arrive because of the cramps and backaches. Kind of told myself it hasn't worked again so the fall isn't too great. I know I'll still be devastated though. Will test on Sunday as advised. If my period hasn't arrived by Thursday I'll start to feel a bit more hopeful as I tend to bleed before OTD. Going to be a long week!

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

kirsty on my last cycle when i got BFP i cramped all the way through my 2ww...


----------



## whitvi

Hey Kirsty, yes I'd agree with Goldbunny - with my daughter I was also convinced AF was on it's way due to the cramps etc.  TBH there really is no way of knowing but the fact that you have cramps can def be a good thing!  At least after your due date you only have one more day at work to get through and then it'll be easier to get through Saturday anyway.  Sunday will be here soon enough! Oooh!

My scan is tomorrow at 1.30pm - fingers crossed I can start stimms asap.  The headaches have ramped up now, and i'm feeling hot - but then I also have a sore throat and stinking cold - so who knows whether it's the Buserelin or not!

Hi to everyone else.
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Goldbunny* and *Whitvi*... oh really? I'm losing hope because I thought the cramps were a bad thing. Maybe not then....

Thanks for the reassurances girls. I'll keep the PMA up!

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for tomorrow kritylovesusshi...fingers crossed. 

Good luck tomorrow whitivi....hope you can start stimms tomorrow and start to feel a bit better. Sorry to hear about the illness in your family. Yea you'd wonder what the support is when they won't even give you a few house paid leave off. Words are so easy to say....the usual platitudes of support when they don't really plan to do anything. Suppose in their eyes letting you take the time off even if its is AL is their definition of support.

Welcome blink button...glad you are feeling in a better place after the mc. I had a mac at 9 weeks and it was terrible. Takes a long time to get over especially when its so hard to conceive again....makes it harder to move on.

That's terrible Lousie with work. I did n't tell work but I just worked the time back for the scans/appointments and took annual leave for the ec and et. We don't get paid time off unless we are actually off sick. Can you just take the time off unpaid...and get them to stop hassling you. I'm sure that by telling governors etc they are probably violating some of your rights. Its the last thing you need...
You can tell that people who have never experienced infertility have no clue what its really like.

All ok with me, just being on the forums a bit less as trying to focus a bit less on ttc as I was becoming obsessive.
I just ovulated but we only managed one well timed bd. dh takes a low does of anti depressants for an anxiety condition but the medication has some sexual side effects so he can find it difficult to bd 2 days in a row. So we tried to bd Sunday even though he was not in the mood as we had bd on sat....but he could n't deliver 'the goods'. Tried again last night and same thing....think last night was more a physchiologial issue as he felt under pressure...
He feels really bad and I can't let him know how dissapointed/frustrated i am as its just makes things worse...
We're just going to try every second day next month. When i see lots of fertile cm its hard to skip an evening of bd...so partly my fault for not listening to what he was saying before we tried on Sunday...but its tough balancing act.


----------



## Adventurer

Blinkbutton - Welcome.  I'm so sorry to hear of your MMC last year, but glad you've picked yourself up and are trying again.  The forums definitely are very supportive.

Louise - How is work going?  Have you thought more about next steps if any.  Hopefully there are no more hassles at the moment.  You were very brave to go ahead with your wedding after your MMC.  People think they're helping when they say things like your MIL, it's so hard when they just don't get it isn't it.

KMDT - Yay for starting again, good luck with Friday's scan.  How is the semi-macrobiotic diet going?  It sounds like you are being very pro-active and doing lots of positive thinking at the moment.

Ronnie - How did it go at the clinic?  I hope it wasn't too hard leaving the UK again.

Jules - How are you?  I hope you are managing to take it easy and that you have some good support people around.

Whitvi - I'm so sorry you are dealing with a terminal illness in the family, lots of   to you.  Your employers don't sound very understanding, it makes me wonder how some people can sleep at night!  I'm glad AF has arrived and I hope your cold gets better soon.

Kirsty - I'm really hopeing AF doesn't come tomorrow.  Wow, Sunday is quite a wait for testing, you'll be 14dp3dt?  Good luck with holding out.  A woman on another forum recently got a BFP, but had cramping and full-on bleeding leading up to her testing, and for a few days afterwards.  I had no idea that can happen, but there you go, anything is possible.

deblovescats - That's great news you can take AL for IVF!  I hope you get a match soon, how exciting.

Pippi - I'm glad you got in one well-timed BD.  It's stressful trying to time it isn't it, talk about taking all the spontaneity out of it.  I've been there, frustrated because we've missed an opportunity, but can't say it because it makes DH stressed.  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - When I think of going back to Chennai in August my heart drops, I really wonder what the point is, I feel at 44, it will be an absolute miracle if I manage to have another child.  I know I shouldn't be negative but I was there 9 months last time, it was hard going, and I had nothing to show for it when I left.  It seems the women who get BFPs are all just those few years younger than me.  I'm not opposed to the idea of DE, so maybe we'll do that if these frosties don't work, just don't want to be 50 by the time I manage to do it!  Here's   for some good news on this thread soon.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Adventurer*.... yes, my clinic always says to wait a full 2 weeks from 3 day transfer. Seems excessive I know! I'm too scared to test sooner anyway. Tomorrow will be usual AF due date (28 days)... 11DPT and 14DPC. So the HCG will be high enough by then if it's going to be a positive I suppose. Terrifying to say the least. I'll wait until Sunday.  haha.

I really do think that DE would be a positive way forward for you hun. The success rates increase so much and it sounds as if you are nearing the end of your tether with regards to more heartache and stress. 44 is a good age to try with donor eggs.. I know lots of women in their early 40's say they wish they'd tried it earlier instead of persevering with OE. Don't leave it too late and be closer to 50. I've already decided to join the donor list if this cycle and subsequent FET doesn't succeed. Isn't it lovely to have a plan b?! Definitely something positive to focus on I think. Take care.

xx


----------



## goldbunny

kirsty you won't need a plan B !


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Goldbunny*... after so many failed cycles it's difficult to get motivated and get back some of that PMA I had for the 1st cycle!

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Adventurer, hope you can get some PMA for the next tip to Channia.....suppose if you go there with the attitude that its a long shot it might make it easier....you want to use the frostie anyway and not let it perish...
Yes you always have DE to fall back on or at least consider...

Good luck for Sunday kristylovesusshi....that's a long time to wait. A hpt would probably tell you the result before that but yea maybe its better to wait...


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls,  I had my baseline scan and I'm all set to start stimms tonight!  Yippeee - i'm so relieved another hurdle is over and done with.  Fingers crossed my follies now grow nice and strong and quick (lol).  Next scan booked for Tues 18th.

Kirsty, oooh AF has still eluded you - thats fab, take each day as it comes!  Keep us posted.

Adventurer - Yes as Pippi says try and think positive about this one as it'll be much easier as a FET and you're pretty much good to go with it.  And yes if DE is the next option, it'll probably be a great relief to know that the chances of success will be much much higher.  All good hon.

How is everyone else doing - who else is now stimming?  I can't remember...
x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Damn, I've started spotting, so feeling quite low and defeated today.  Trying not to think the worst, but it's hard.  Just feels that AF is imminent now    

Sorry for the 'me post'.  Any upbeat responses much appreciated!  xx


----------



## Karhog

Don't lose hope yet Kirsty- I spotted for over four weeks and had 3 separate red gushes and all was still unbelievably well. Will have absolutely everything crossed for you


----------



## whitvi

Yes Kirsty - it's not over yet hun!!  I've heard loads and loads of stories same as Karhog, spotting is VERY common and def not a sign of it being all over.

I know you must be feeling really worried and there's prob not much you can do to help aleviate that, but try and stay positive and do something that might take your mind off things.  Are you at work today?  Maybe leave early and say you're feeling unwell and go and do a bit of shopping (that always cheers me up!), or go for a massage or get your nails done or something and read some trashy gossip magazines, oh and eat lots of chocolate!

I'm praying that these are all good signs for you hun.  It is pretty hard to believe I know, but mother nature is a bit cruel like that as AF and pregnancy signs are soooo very similar.  Just gotta keep hanging in there!!

Lots and lots of   and tonnes of    



x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks* Karhog* and *Whitvi*,

Trying to remain positive. I'm at work at the moment, but have already planned to leave early as I have a nail appt (shellac mani and pedi!) plus eyebrow/eyelash threading and tinting ready for my holiday next week. So that's kind of taking my mind off things a bit. DP taking me out for some lunch in a little while... so some nice sushi will help cheer me up 

Still have brownish/pinkish spotting, so I'm hoping it stays that way.

*Whitvi*.. hope your stims are going ok and best of luck for your next scan on Tuesday. Lots of milk and water to help grow those follis, plus keep your tummy nice and warm! xx


----------



## whitvi

Oooh Kirsty - sounds like a fab afternoon (we are obv on the same page!) - I hope you manage to relax a bit!  When are you off on hols?  Lucky you - you've timed everything perfectly lol.
Brown/pink spotting sounds normal, it could just be implantation bleeding.  Also if you think about there could be alot going in inside so it's normal to have cramps and bleeding as everything nestles in etc.  Keeping my whole body crossed for you for Sunday!

And thanks for the tips whilst stimming.  I'm drinking lots of water, but will start on the milk too and get the hot water bottle out tonight (or is that too warm?).

Could I also ask, is it normal to still get EWCM whilst on an IVF cycle?  Just wondering what to look out for / expect....
x


----------



## goldbunny

sushi ?!!!? you can't have sushi? thought that was way off limits along with raw mayo etc etc... or am i imagining that?


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Whitvi*... seems a bit late for implantation bleeding, but I live in hope! Might be something still going in there. You'll get different types of CM because of the stimulation drugs. You shouldn't get EWCM because you will be injecting or sniffing something to stop your LH surge and prevent ovulation before the EC. The last thing you want to do is ovulate before they harvest all those juicy eggs!

*Goldbunny*... hahaha, yeah don't worry, I was kidding myself a bit with the sushi... you are right, can't have raw fish. Hubby had that and I stuck with the cooked Japanese stuff 

xx


----------



## Karhog

Hope you managed to have a relaxing afternoon Kirsty. I was told my spotting was likely to be implantation even when I was 9 weeks as it burrows in deeper and deeper.
AFM... Had 20 WK scan today and he is perfect! Had got myself into a fiddle with worry but all is well and to schedule thank goodness. 
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and about to have good weekend


----------



## Louisej29

Kirsty.  How are you? I hope reading all these posts about implantation bleeding has given you some hope.  Don't give up yet! Still keeping fingers crossed x 

Karhog.  Yay! Great news, well done.  

Whitvi.  I was told not to use a hot water bottle when stimming as overheating the ovaries is not good! 

Love to everyone else, hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea dont give up yet Kristy...

Yes adventurers its hard not to talk about it when all you want to do us talk about it! Next month i won't do opks and just hold him to bd every 2nd day...hopefully we can both relax a bit then.

Interesting Louise about the hot water bottle....I have heard most people say on these forums that heat is supposed to help during stimm then no heat after et. But I have not asked an expert....and probably would be too embarrassed to ask as they'd think I was probably mad!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello girls,

Had quite a lot of black stuff/old blood yesterday and overnight. No 'flow' as such and no red blood. I haven't a clue what this means. Where has all this old blood come from? Never had this before... Seems quite a lot though, so I'm not holding out much hope. Has anyone used the crinone gel and found it blocked them up and stopped a proper AF?

Also had a jelly-like lump come away yesterday afternoon that looked like a collection of cells  . Had a bit of cry about that and just sat in the loo at work staring at it and wondering what could have been.

I know there is still a small chance.  .  So I'm clinging onto that.  DP and I are moping around this morning though. Thanks for all your support and positive and encouraging words.

Xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh Kirsty sweetie, thinking of you lots and hoping sooooooo much one of those little embies has stuck! Will you do hpt tomorrow? 

Not had that before so can't really advise. Cyclogest usually stops my af arriving until I stop it. 

Try and do something together this morning to try and take your minds off it, tho that's impossible I know. 

Life can be so bl00dy unfair... You have been through so much and deserve a bfp and I'm still holding out hope for you 

Xxxx


----------



## whitvi

Aw Kirsty can understand why you're upset and confused. I would be feeling exactly the same! 
Seems weird tho that's its all old black blood, could be just a lot of implantation stuff as karhog says everything nestling in deeper etc. It's so difficult to tell esp with the cyclogest.  What dose are you taking?
Fingers crossed and praying its not AF, and that things have died down a bit.  Will you def wait till tomorrow to test or do one today?
I hope you're managing to do something to try and keep you both busy.  Am thinking of you lots!  

Thx all for info about hot water bottle I had only been putting in warm water not boiling to give my tum a bit of a boost, but now I'm not sure what to do! I whipped it out from my top as soon as I read not to use them! Blimey am driving myself nuts already! Lol...  Day 4 of Stimms today.

Hope everyone else good.

Karhog I'm so happy to hear your 20wk scan went well and you saw your perfect little boy! How exciting you start planning a bit more, and now your half way there!!!

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

whitvi I didn't use a hwb but I enjoyed sitting with my back to the radiator on my last cycle and I got BFP then, so don't panic! I think heat is fine when you're stimming as long as it's no so hot as to be uncomfortable... I think the idea of using hwb's is just for a few minutes though not all day and night.. embies don't like heat though so none after transfer. more importantly I suspect is not to get _cold_, ie avoid short skimpy tops/sitting in a draught/getting cold after a bath or something. Not so much an issue in summer really..


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone.

Kristy - I am thinking of you please don't lose hope and good luck on HPT!!!

whitvi and goldbunny - It's funny people eat sushi during pregnancy in Japan, depends on where you are things are different although you can have much fresher sushi in Japan. 

Karhog - Good to hear your little boy is growing!!

Adventurer - Yes I am determing to be healthy and have a 3rd time lucky this time so whatever it takes I will do it!!!

I went to first scan yesterday very smiley happy nurse who gave me instruction. I think always make me feel good when I meet friendly nurse at hospital. Lining is good and I am ready to go for 3rd cycle. started to having injection from last night and ask my DH to touch my tummy and talk to potential follicles!! I am doing good with my semi-microbiotics diet. Having lots of fruits and veg every meal and running almost every day. I lost 1.5 kg so far which pretty good. Still avoiding caffeine, alcohol and meat for a week although we are going out with friends tonight so make it exception once a week for breaking from semi-microbiotics diet. All good so far...

Have a lovely weekend!

KMDT x


----------



## Adventurer

Kirsty -   You are so brave waiting to test, I wish you all the luck in the world today.  Anything can happen in terms of bleeding, old blood, new blood, spotting, cramping, etc. whether pregnant or not.  I think we're so used to having periods that any blood makes us think it's that. I'm also thinking the jelly like clump sounds a little too big to be anything to do with the embryo, but not sure what it could have been.  I hope you had a lovely time at the beauty spa, it sounds like the perfect thing for you to do.

whitvi - Great news you are now stimming!  I always get lots of follies, due to PCOS, so havn't had to think about what helps them to grow.  I'm sure you're doing all the right things, it's exciting you are on your way with another cycle.

Karhog - Your big, little  bean sounds like he's very happy, I'm so pleased you are blessed with getting to experience this wonderful time.

KMDT - Good luck with stimming.  It sounds like you're doing really well with the diet and exercising, it's very motivational for us.  I hope this cycle is the one for you.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Thanks everyone for your kind words re my anxiety about going back to Chennai for more heartache.  I have 16 embryos there, frozen in 3 batches of 5, 5 and 6.  I know it sounds good, but in reality my eggs/embryos are crap    For TTC#2 I've had a total of 28 put back, in 8 cycles, and have only a 7 week miscarriage and a chemical pregnancy to show for it.  I started at age 42 and am now 44.  The thing is, the 16 embryos are 3 cycles worth so this is going to take 3 months if I do them back to back, and it's an awfully long time to be stuck there going up and down the emotional rollercoaster.  I'm dreading it.  I could try DE now I suppose, but then of course I'd wonder about OE.  Or I could do something drastic like put the survivors out of 2 batches back at once!  It doesn't seem so crazy to me now.  If only I could do PGS.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Sorry for bad news ladies.....

It's another BFN for us this morning.    Didn't expect anything else really  

I'm so bored, fed up, depressed and frustrated to be saying/typing those words over and over again. That was our 4th try and I wanted to be able to give DP good news this Father's Day morning. My parents paid for this cycle so I feel even more miserable having to tell them it didn't work and apologise for 'wasting' their money.  

Thanks for all the support, kind words and personal messages over the past 2 weeks. Much appreciated.

Xxx


----------



## LINDY15

Oh Kirsty I am so so sorry. 
I haven't been writing on this thread for a while because I'm in between cycles but I've been keeping track and was hoping and praying for good news for you.
I too have been through a fair few cycles and was desolate after the last one. but took a few mths off (despite the age) and got back to being myself and starting enjoying a normal life again.
you don't need telling but take your time in getting over this one. cry all you want,  be angry all you want, take in what has happened, and when you're ready you can think about the next steps.
Take care of yourself and Hubbie.. 
Lindy xx


----------



## kittykins

Kirsty I am so so sorry - I too havent been writing on this thread as nothing much to say as like Lindy we are between cycles but I have been following your posts.  I really had high hopes for you this time and was really hoping for you.  We are considering Eeva next cycle so was interesting reading what you had to say about it.    I am just so sorry for you and DP - actually had a few tears for you.  My heart goes out to you. x x x


----------



## Louisej29

Oh Kirsty.  I am so very desperately sorry for you both.  You gave this cycle your all and could do no more.  I know how heartbroken you wil be right now and my heart goes out to you.  As Lindy says cry, be angry, give yourself time to heal and to grieve.  Life is very very unfair.  

Remember you still have that frozen embie so when you are ready you have your back up plan!

Here for you if you need to talk babes xxx


----------



## Karhog

Kirsty, I am so sorry it hasn't worked this time. This can be a cruel and heartless journey. Be angry, sad and take time out....and dont forget there is that little frostie waiting for you when you feel ready.
Thinking of you


----------



## KMDT70

Kristy - I am really sorry....Thinking of you! x


----------



## whitvi

Oh Kirsty I'm so so sorry hon, I was so hopeful for you this time time! It's just truly unfair and you must be feeling so deflated and upset with it all hon. 
At least you still have that frosty and I hope that it will still give you some hope in the future when you feel ready to try again.
Am I right in thinking you have a holiday v soon? I hope you can try and chill and regroup while you're away, spend the time working thru your emotions and hopefully you can some perspective on things so you can move forward with this.
I've had a lump in my throat and so feel your heartache. Our thoughts are with you hon and big group hugs.    
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

kirsty so sorry you have BFN    big hug


----------



## Adventurer

Kirsty - I am gutted for you hon. IVF is such a difficult and painful journey. I was hoping this would be the one for you, but I'm so glad you have a Plan B. Take the time you need to heal


----------



## clairelouise253

Kirsty - so sorry to see your news......  

Please take some time for you and DH......this is so hard  

Claire x


----------



## de_vi

Kirsty, I am so sorry about your news.... I am not here regularly, just following from time to time through RSS feeds in my (work) inbox, and saw your post and came here. I know there is nothing we can say that could make you feel any better right now. But you are not alone, and you have been such an inspiration to many of us here (for me for sure), your posts are always so knowledgeable yet full of compassion and wit and have helped me cope better, too - I am so profoundly sorry that this hits you now again, and wish you a lot of strength as you cope and get yourself out there again - whichever way you chose to go, eventually.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to read the news Kristy, take some time to be angry/sad/shed tears. You have one frostie which will be some consolation when you get over this devastating news.


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi everyone. I am hoping to join this group as you all seem to be in a similar situation to me and we can go through this together   I am currently 6 days post 3day ET.....so smack dab in the middle of my 2ww.  This is my first round of ivf so I did not understand the pain of the 2ww and thought it would pass by with ease.  Hahahaha. I am going nuts by now!  Worst part is I feel "nothing". I know that the progesterone suppositories and estrogen tablets mask the true signs of pregnancy (or AF for that matter) and I am thinking that I should "know" or feel something if I am pregnant.  
Yesterday evening the bloating i had experienced for the past 2 weeks (since stimulation) went away and some very very mild cramping took its place and has stayed with me through today.  Kind of AF like, but with all this progesterone I am on I am thinking that I can't get AF even if that is what is happening.  I am really nervous as this round of IVF is my one chance due to other circumstances......so I am looking for some hope!  And I only had 2 good embryos on day 2 (4 cell) so they did not risk getting them to blastocyst stage and I have no frosty backups  

  Has anyone out there had a BFP and not "felt" anything or had mild cramping feeling/no bloating?  
Also has anyone had a BFP with 4 cell embryos?  

Thanks all and strength and courage to each of you

H


----------



## krolland70

Kirsty, so very sorry, not been on this for a few days/weeks. Thinking of you. Stay strong and positive, think of that great frostie that you have and when you have healed maybe you may want to try again.

Chin up

K
x


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308155.msg5494193#msg5494193


----------

